# Flowers and other Flora



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

Not landscape, but I'm not sure where else to put these.

1. Sunflower
2. Day lily (I think)


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

Brown-eyed Susans (I think) growing wild in a country ditch.


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

1. Brown-eyed Susans
2. Unsure


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

1. Lily
2. Don't know what this is


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

1. Don't know what this is
2. Sweet peas against fence


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

1. Sunflower
2. Pretty, but unknown to me


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2014)

Thistles and Foxtails


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd like to contribute my two.
-r


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2014)

Shots of grain in the field. Again, I'm interested in the textures. I've used Nik Color Efex Pro 4 in 'developing' the files.


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

1. Wildflowers and grass in ditch
2. Don't know what this is


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

Wildflowers and weeds


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 16, 2014)

Here are some from my area.

1.Lilly pads and flowers

2. Biology lesson

3. Hydrangea

4. Fiddle Head


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Here are some from my area.
> 
> 1.Lilly pads and flowers
> 
> ...



Nice. Thanks for sharing. I especially like the water lilies.


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

Calla lilies


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2014)

Flax


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Patch of irises


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Unripe grain


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Here are some from my area.



I really like the picture of the Lilly pads and flowers. Nicely done Islander.


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2014)

I posted a version of this earlier in the thread, but I like this one better so I removed the original. Yes, I know the colours are 'off' and the focus is soft. I like it that way.


----------



## mitchel (Aug 18, 2014)

Peruvian orchid at Macchu Pichu


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 18, 2014)

Wonderful shots. The way you captured these flowers is really great.


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2014)

Close-up of field of flax


----------



## dpc (Aug 19, 2014)

Crab apple blossom with attendant critter.


----------



## dpc (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't like red, but this flower appealed to me nonetheless.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Aug 20, 2014)

Abstract Lily Detail. 5D2 with 500/8 Olympus-OM Reflex and CU Lens.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Aug 20, 2014)

Another Abstract Lily Detail. Different Lens: 5D2 with Nikkor 500/8 Reflex and CU Lens.


----------



## dpc (Aug 20, 2014)

Puffball at verge of flax field


----------



## dpc (Aug 20, 2014)

Petunia growing up old fence


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2014)

Lily


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2014)

Wildflowers in mountain meadow.


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2014)

Split rail fence surrounded by wild grasses.


----------



## Pugshot (Aug 23, 2014)

Here are three.


----------



## dcm (Aug 24, 2014)

Water hyacinth bloom in backyard pond at sunset.


----------



## dcm (Aug 24, 2014)

Water lilies in the backyard pond.


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunflower and bee


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunflower


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2014)

1. Don't know
2. Onion, I'm told
3. Lily pads


----------



## Vossie (Aug 28, 2014)

5D3 with 100-400L @ 400mm, ISO 1250, 1/640, f/5.6, handheld


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 3, 2014)

An extruding intruder. (It might not be the best aperture for the scene, will check later if I have any other/better.)


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> An extruding intruder. (It might not be the best aperture for the scene, will check later if I have any other/better.)




I quite like this picture. Good work.


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2014)

From a public garden I was at this weekend.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not very good but I do love taking photos of flowers! Just my recent ones~


----------



## emag (Sep 3, 2014)

In my sister-in-law's garden


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> I'm not very good but I do love taking photos of flowers! Just my recent ones~




Nice colours! Thanks for posting.


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2014)

emag said:


> In my sister-in-law's garden




Beautiful!


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2014)

Flower arrangements


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 3, 2014)

dpc said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not very good but I do love taking photos of flowers! Just my recent ones~
> ...



thank you!  here's a couple more some norcal.. anyone have pics of flora from the smokies? I have some but back in the day when all I had was a panasonic p&s. :


----------



## moreorless (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2014)

1. Cherry blossoms (I think)
2. Crocuses


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2014)

Grain field with weeds


----------



## jrista (Sep 6, 2014)

dpc said:


> Shots of grain in the field. Again, I'm interested in the textures. I've used Nik Color Efex Pro 4 in 'developing' the files.



Love these. Excellent!


----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2014)

A patch of foxtails by a slough


----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2014)

jrista said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Shots of grain in the field. Again, I'm interested in the textures. I've used Nik Color Efex Pro 4 in 'developing' the files.
> ...




Thanks! Glad you like them. It's sometimes hard to find interesting things to take pictures of around here, so you have to make do.


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2014)

Dandelions


----------



## jrista (Sep 8, 2014)

dpc said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Yeah, I totally understand. I have my fair share of grass and grain photos:


----------



## jrista (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2014)

jrista said:


>




Great! I love puffballs. Funny how something so mundane can be so fascinating and photogenic.


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

Flower growing wild along a pathway in Jasper AB.


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2014)

Rock pile with wild roses growing from it. Note the two gophers popping their heads up.


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2014)

Flowers


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2014)

A patch of foxtails in a ditch with some errant wheat stalks growing amidst them.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 13, 2014)

dpc said:


> A patch of foxtails in a ditch with some errant wheat stalks growing amidst them.



I really love those kinds of photos. Well done, dpc!


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 13, 2014)

I really should dive down into the depths of my hard drive, I believe there are a few floral shots that needs a bit of processing and perhaps they even deserve to be posted. For now, here's two I took 3 months ago.
1st one is a borderline close-up / macro of a flower most of us (including me) normally just pass by. What it is? I have no clue, but it looked nice and interesting when I stuck me head near it.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 13, 2014)

The 2nd is an English dogwood - Philadelphus coronarius.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2014)

Grain in the field


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> The 2nd is an English dogwood - Philadelphus coronarius.




Nice. I especially like the colour of the out of focus area and how it blends so well with the flowers.


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2014)

The wheat and the tares, for anyone with a biblical drift.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't know what this is. Saw it beside a mountain road.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 26, 2014)

dpc said:


> Don't know what this is. Saw it beside a mountain road.


Great colours, dpc!
It's a sort of Chamerion angustifolium, also known as Fireweed.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what this is. Saw it beside a mountain road.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2014)

Potted sunflowers on my deck last summer. The second picture has had a bit of soft focus added.


----------



## spandau (Oct 2, 2014)

Flowering plant on the floor of dried up local pond.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Oct 2, 2014)

Not sure if this qualifies for flora, but I wanted to post it somewhere- Its tree sap.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for flora, but I wanted to post it somewhere- Its tree sap.




Close enough. Nice capture!


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2014)

Trying out Topaz' new Impression software which gives a 'painterly' effect to photographs. Not something I'd use a lot but it does produce some interesting results.

1. Original cropped photo of sunflower
2. Same photo uncropped and with Impression applied


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2014)

Foxtails


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 21, 2014)

Same rose,same house, varying exposure


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 22, 2014)

dpc said:


> Wild lilac bush


I'm actually more interested in the building that tries to hide behind the trees. Have you posted any shots of that? It seems to be craving some serious shots of it.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 22, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Wild lilac bush
> ...



Unfortunately, the building does detract from the intended subject of the Lilac.


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Wild lilac bush
> ...



There are a couple of landscape pictures that include the hotel (Prince of Wales Hotel in Waterton National Park, AB) in the Mountains, Lakes and Rivers thread.


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...




You're quite right.


----------



## NunoMatos (Oct 22, 2014)

One from me..


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2014)

Sunflower


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2014)

Crocus


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2014)

Grain


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2014)

Sunflower against fence


----------



## Drum (Oct 27, 2014)

I just love the colours and shapes of these Dahlias.


----------



## Erik X (Oct 27, 2014)

Hepatica is my absolute favorite..


----------



## Northbird (Oct 27, 2014)

Alpen Diamond Dahlia by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## meywd (Oct 27, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Alpen Diamond Dahlia by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr



great picture, i love the colors and the bokeh, which lens did you use?


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2014)

Gnarled


----------



## meywd (Nov 3, 2014)

Lovely photos dpc


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

meywd said:


> Lovely photos dpc




Thanks!


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2014)

Beautiful shots dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 3, 2014)

Daffodil Hill 2014 Fri 5399 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Daffodil Hill 2014 Fri 5399 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




Very nice. You've gotta love daffodils.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 3, 2014)

dpc said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Daffodil Hill 2014 Fri 5399 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr
> ...


Thanks  This year it didn't get snowed on like some previous years. It's a big annual event here with people traveling from a few hundred miles.


----------



## Reiep (Nov 5, 2014)

The end by Pierre Pichot Photography




Leaves by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2014)

Reiep said:


> The end by Pierre Pichot Photography
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nicely done!


----------



## TeT (Nov 5, 2014)

sunflower


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

Two views of Butchart Gardens near Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

Cactus in pot


----------



## Erik X (Nov 12, 2014)

Spanish Marguerite and a well guarded cowslip


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

Erik X said:


> Spanish Marguerite and a well guarded cowslip




Nicely done!


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 12, 2014)

Russian Olives by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Butchart Gardens, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## Erik X (Nov 13, 2014)

Wood anemones are nice too


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

jwilbern said:


> Russian Olives by jwilbern, on Flickr




Nice colours.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Erik X said:


> Wood anemones are nice too




They are indeed.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 14, 2014)

When there is nothing more fancy around, a daisy, forget-me-nots or catnip has to do..


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2014)

Flowers beside mountain lake.


----------



## nineyards (Nov 20, 2014)

Pays to go through your old files every so often
One of my old 7D photos from 2010 that somehow got overlooked till now, teamed up with a 60mm f2.8 efs
Lost the RAW file, kicking myself now, as I'm sure I deemed it unworthy and deleted it
still have the TIFF at least
My policy now is to keep ALL my RAWs


----------



## Vena (Nov 20, 2014)

IMG_1724 by Václav Janeček, on Flickr



IMG_1632 by Václav Janeček, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Vena. 
WOW, you can see count his hairs! 
Fabulous clean shot. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.



IMG_1632 by Václav Janeček, on Flickr
[/quote]


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2014)

Vena said:


> IMG_1724 by Václav Janeček, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1632 by Václav Janeček, on Flickr



Very nicely done!


----------



## Nelu (Nov 21, 2014)

Just a pink cactus flower...


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2014)

Nelu said:


> Just a pink cactus flower...




Very nicely done.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 24, 2014)

Turk's Cap Lily (wild).


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2014)

chrysoberyl said:


> Turk's Cap Lily (wild).




Beautifully done! I love lilies.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> A detail of a Lamb's Ear - Stachys byzantina




Nice picture, DD. I see the ear (maybe some kind of genetic deformity here), but where's the lamb?


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2014)

I posted this a couple of days ago but deleted it. I've adjusted it a bit in Snapseed and reposted. Exploded cattails along a railway track. Backlit.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 24, 2014)

dpc said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > A detail of a Lamb's Ear - Stachys byzantina
> ...


*stops chewing* Don't look at me! I know nothing... *turns around to the stove and exclaims* No no, Lambert, stay in the pot with the carrots and onions. :
Thanks, dpc! I won't ask you about your cattails.  Those are darn nice, and makes for very interesting photos all the season.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 24, 2014)

From NZ:
Bought a batch of bird of paradise for the hostess we're staying with.
From the botanical garden in Auckland, roses.
-r


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 26, 2014)

Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr




Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2014)

chrysoberyl said:


> Turk's Cap Lily (wild).



Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## TomD (Nov 26, 2014)

Backyard sunflower.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

Temperate rainforest near Cowichan Lake, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2014)

Vine covered path


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 28, 2014)

Doll's Eye by jwilbern, on Flickr




European Larch Cone by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2014)

Prairie grasses growing on eroding hillside


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2014)

Not sure what this is. It looks a bit like a snapdragon, but I don't think it is.


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2014)

Wild irises


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

?


----------



## sdsr (Jan 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> Not sure what this is. It looks a bit like a snapdragon, but I don't think it is.



It's (a very nice photo of) a variety of Monkshood (Aconitum) - don't eat the roots!


----------



## andarx (Jan 6, 2015)

Garden Pansy


In Full Bloom by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> ?


"*?*" as in I've got no clue what it is? It's some kind of *Dahlia*.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...



Good morning, DD! It's morning where I am anyway. Still quite dark. (?) as "I've got no clue what it is." I love flowers but don't really know much about them. My (?) sometimes also means that I have to put in something but have nothing to say or feel the post is so obvious that comment is pointless.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Hehe Dark here too, but I'm on the other side of this Tuesday by now. Probably also a few cups of coffee ahead of you, and a substantial part of the remaining universe.
I know what you mean about flowers; love them too, but not overly familiar with all variants. I wasn't out to show off, just wanted to toss in a bit of knowledge now that I, for once, had a minuscule hint of what it reminded of.

Enjoy the day, and I hope you get a bit more sunshine than I have had, and a steady shutter finger!


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

Pinot Noir growing at Mission Hill winery and vineyard in West Kelowna, BC.


----------



## sdsr (Jan 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> 1. Not sure what this is. I saw it growing in Halifax, NS.



It's a rhododendron of some sort.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

sdsr said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Not sure what this is. I saw it growing in Halifax, NS.
> ...




Thanks! I'll have to become more conversant with flowers.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Jan 6, 2015)

Some shots from last summer and this winter 

PS; Everything shot with the 100mm f/2 wide open.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

Knut Skywalker said:


> Some shots from last summer and this winter
> 
> PS; Everything shot with the 100mm f/2 wide open.




I like the backlighting on the second picture. Nice job.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

Previously posted this but deleted and readjusted the lighting a bit.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

Wildflowers growing up the earthen ramparts of the Citadel in Halifax, NS.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

sdsr said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what this is. It looks a bit like a snapdragon, but I don't think it is.
> ...



Thanks! I shan't eat the roots. I can almost hear the brothers chanting: "Puer Natus Est Nobis!"


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2015)

1. Tulips on their last legs
2. Birch grove: playing a bit with saturation here


----------



## spandau (Jan 11, 2015)

Petunia reflections in water drops from morning dew.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi spandau. 
Beautiful shot, the colours, the light, just lovely. Well shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



spandau said:


> Petunia reflections in water drops from morning dew.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2015)

Lily


----------



## SwnSng (Jan 16, 2015)

Mellow Yellow by Boys and Bees, on Flickr




Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr




Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Prairie grass


----------



## chauncey (Jan 22, 2015)

An oops scenario...orchid plant tipped onto floor and broke off some blooms. Had to hold them with 
some forceps. One is stacked, while the other is part of the stack.ch s more pleasing to the eye? :-\


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

chauncey said:


> An oops scenario...orchid plant tipped onto floor and broke off some blooms. Had to hold them with
> some forceps. One is stacked, while the other is part of the stack.ch s more pleasing to the eye? :-\



Personally, I'm inclined to prefer unstacked photos with an emphasis on specific lines and forms within the subject, the rest being well kicked out of focus. In this case, however, I think I prefer the stacked picture. 8)


----------



## chauncey (Jan 24, 2015)

Put parts of that orchid plant back together using super-glue and PS... :


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi chauncey. 
Best to 'fess up to breaking it before you get found out,  unless the superglue has really worked! ;D
Very nice shots by the way. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chauncey said:


> Put parts of that orchid plant back together using super-glue and PS... :


----------



## chauncey (Jan 26, 2015)

My Lei
It's like this, it's an age thingy...I couldn't figure out how to bend the stems without breaking them.
Then Google told me that ya gotta snip the blooms and thread them on string and ya need lots of them.

From my point of view, Photoshop is a lot easier!


----------



## ERHP (Jan 28, 2015)

A tiny flower I found near Falmouth Spring, FL.


----------



## chauncey (Jan 28, 2015)

Grocery store purchase...try to figure out lighting...here is bounce with two side lights. what say you?


----------



## dpc (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm on the west coast of Canada. The flowers are blooming. I could learn to like winter.


----------



## dpc (Feb 8, 2015)

Again...


----------



## dpc (Feb 8, 2015)

Crocus


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2015)

dpc said:


> Crocus



Lovely.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 8, 2015)

I love taking pictures of flowers!


----------



## dpc (Feb 8, 2015)

Flowers next door


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 8, 2015)

dpc said:


> Flowers next door


Mmm, I like this one!


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Crocus
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Flowers next door
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

Flowers against moss-covered stone wall.


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

More flowers


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

.....


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

Patch of crocuses


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2015)

'Regular' treatment of a previous posting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Nice series of shots there. Like the moss covered wall. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Feb 10, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice series of shots there. Like the moss covered wall.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks, Graham. I'm just glad I have something to take pictures of that isn't covered with snow and ice.


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2015)

Detail of moss covered stone wall.


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2015)

.............


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2015)

Cherry tree


----------



## dpc (Feb 15, 2015)

............


----------



## chauncey (Mar 5, 2015)

Wanted this orchid to appear in water color...does it work?


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 30, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Wanted this orchid to appear in water color...does it work?



That's pretty cool.


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 30, 2015)

Indoor Spring


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 30, 2015)

Poppies in California's Gold Country



Poppies 1286 DXO LR V3 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Wanted this orchid to appear in water color...does it work?



Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Poppies in California's Gold Country




Very nice picture. Well done Keith.


----------



## knkedlaya (Mar 30, 2015)

From Lalbagh Botanical Garden


----------



## Dr.D (Mar 30, 2015)

A few from me


----------



## Dr.D (Mar 31, 2015)

2 more from my collection


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Keith. 
Very nice shot, great colours and composition. 
I spotted this on your Flickr page yesterday along with the other versions, got me wondering why, part of a lesson or experiment? I couldn't pick a winner from the versions, all subtly different, all good! 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Poppies in California's Gold Country
> 
> 
> 
> Poppies 1286 DXO LR V3 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Keith.
> Very nice shot, great colours and composition.
> I spotted this on your Flickr page yesterday along with the other versions, got me wondering why, part of a lesson or experiment? I couldn't pick a winner from the versions, all subtly different, all good!
> 
> ...



Thanks  Each version had a varying degree of vignetting applied- from none to moderate. I couldn't decide which I'd like after a day or two, so put up the whole spread. LOL


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Poppies in California's Gold Country
> 
> 
> 
> Poppies 1286 DXO LR V3 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




Beautiful! You gotta love California poppies.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2015)

From dining room floral array.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

Backlit magnolia blossom


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2015)

Magnolia blossoms


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2015)

dpc, lovely colours. Coincidentally, I took pictures of another flower whose colours were a bit darker than than the ones you took.
I will post them in a bit.


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2015)

There are cannonball trees very close to my place of work. I think that the flowers are pretty and fragrant. Here are some pictures. I could not get the whole tree as all the trees are really tall. They are mote than 20 meters (60+ feet) tall and there is no place to zoom out with my feet 

Here are some pictures. You can look up this link for more details on the tree:


Buds of the Cannonball tree
[url=https://flic.kr/p/s8JCEA]

I7D_0647 by Rustom, on Flickr

A bud in the process of blooming


I7D_0638 by Rustom, on Flickr

A flower and buds


I7D_0639 by Rustom, on Flickr

Three musketeers


I7D_0636 by Rustom, on Flickr

The cannonball fruit - now you know why the tree has this common name


I7D_0653 by Rustom, on Flickr

Apparently the fruit is not edible nor good for carpentry. I kind of figured the first part on looking at it


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2015)

rpt said:


> dpc, lovely colours. Coincidentally, I took pictures of another flower whose colours were a bit darker than than the ones you took.
> I will post them in a bit.



Thanks!


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## niteclicks (Apr 27, 2015)

Indian paint brush

http://src3rsteve.zenfolio.com/p63973242/e43d5adbb

http://src3rsteve.zenfolio.com/p63973242/e43d5acf2


----------



## chauncey (May 2, 2015)

Flower from smoke in "Daredevil" colors.


----------



## gary samples (May 2, 2015)

1Dx
24/70 II


----------



## slclick (May 2, 2015)

A beautiful day in the arboretum


----------



## Click (May 2, 2015)

slclick said:


> A beautiful day in the arboretum



Very nice series.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Flower from smoke in "Daredevil" colors.




Very, very nice!


----------



## Click (May 2, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Flower from smoke in "Daredevil" colors.



Cool shot.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 2, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 16, 2015)

Crabapple blossoms


----------



## jrista (May 17, 2015)

danski0224 said:


>



Beautiful images!


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2015)

It's supposed to be a bit grainy.


----------



## ERHP (May 17, 2015)

One of the many wildflowers the recent rain has brought out in SoCal. These might reach one foot in height.






5D MK III w/ 100mm f/2.8L 1/80 : f/16 : ISO 200


----------



## chauncey (May 17, 2015)

Wisp of smoke image...we get our flowers in different places.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Wisp of smoke image...we get our flowers in different places.




Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Wisp of smoke image...we get our flowers in different places.




Very, very nicely done!


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2015)

More of the above


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2015)

Bee and crabapple blossom


----------



## chauncey (May 21, 2015)

This time it's orchids...


----------



## Click (May 21, 2015)

chauncey said:


> This time it's orchids...



Very nice.  Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2015)

From our garden yesterday


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2015)




----------



## danski0224 (May 23, 2015)

A little variety


----------



## Click (May 23, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> A little variety



Lovely series.


----------



## danski0224 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2015)

7D with 300mm f/4L + 1.4xIII


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2015)

Variations on a theme. For the first two I just wanted to explore the effects of changing the point of focus. 

5D MkII with 100mmL macro


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 25, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Click (May 25, 2015)

Beautiful flowers. Very nice pictures, dpc.  Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful flowers. Very nice pictures, dpc.  Well done.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## danski0224 (May 26, 2015)

A few more...


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2015)




----------



## knkedlaya (May 26, 2015)

Flower


----------



## meywd (May 26, 2015)

dpc said:


>



wonderful shot dpc


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 26, 2015)

meywd said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks! Have a great day.


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 27, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 27, 2015)

My lilac bush is finally starting to bloom.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, dpc. Keep posting


----------



## Click (May 29, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> A few more...



Lovely shots. Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, dpc. Keep posting




Thanks!


----------



## danski0224 (May 29, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. Well done.



Thanks.

Mother Nature does most of the work, I just happen to capture the moment.

"Heavy Load"


----------



## cid (May 29, 2015)

I found some really nice flower pictures here in this thread.

Please let me share some of my work - I'm kinda into flower photography too 







in the light by Matej Sokol on 500px





spring by Matej Sokol on 500px





cherry by Matej Sokol on 500px]



[url=https://500px.com/photo/65400813/evening-light-by-matej-sokol]evening light by Matej Sokol on 500px





yellow by Matej Sokol on 500px





in the sun by Matej Sokol on 500px





iris pumila by Matej Sokol on 500px





shine on little snowdrop by Matej Sokol on 500px





pink dream by Matej Sokol on 500px





* by Matej Sokol on 500px


----------



## Click (May 29, 2015)

cid said:


> Please let me share some of my work - I'm kinda into flower photography too




Beautiful series, cid. Greats shots. Nicely done.


----------



## cid (May 29, 2015)

Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > Please let me share some of my work - I'm kinda into flower photography too
> ...



thank you, I'm happy you like it :

I'll share some more then





purple C by Matej Sokol on 500px





shining bright by Matej Sokol on 500px





in the evening sun by Matej Sokol on 500px





pink by Matej Sokol on 500px





lightplay by Matej Sokol on 500px


----------



## danski0224 (May 29, 2015)

cid said:


> I found some really nice flower pictures here in this thread.
> 
> Please let me share some of my work - I'm kinda into flower photography too



Nice. I like the leaves at the end.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2015)

cid said:


> I'll share some more then



I especially like the second picture in this series. Nicely done cid.


----------



## cid (May 29, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > I found some really nice flower pictures here in this thread.
> ...





Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > I'll share some more then
> ...



thank you guys, most of them were shot near my home, in the evening after work, I find it relaxing 

if you are interested you can find some more on my 500px page


----------



## setterguy (May 29, 2015)

Some excellent shots! I am trying to improve on my shots.


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2015)

Nice shots from everyone.!


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 1, 2015)

Black and White


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

Wild flower. Don't know what kind.


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## chauncey (Jun 3, 2015)

A bowl of smoke created rose petals...titled She Loves Me Not


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 3, 2015)

Bee on Gazania


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi chauncey. 
I have no idea how you do that, but it is truly beautiful. 
Lots of other excellent pictures, too many to mention them all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chauncey said:


> A bowl of smoke created rose petals...titled She Loves Me Not


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2015)

chauncey said:


> A bowl of smoke created rose petals...titled She Loves Me Not



Cool shot. I really like this image. Well done.


----------



## chauncey (Jun 4, 2015)

Appreciate the kudos guys, you humble me.


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2015)

I can't get enough of this flower.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2015)

Lovely. Nicely done dpc


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done dpc




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## K-amps (Jun 8, 2015)

Georgia Spring.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## meywd (Jun 12, 2015)

great photos dpc, I really like the last one.


----------



## Abn0021 (Jun 12, 2015)

7D & 70-200 F4L


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2015)

meywd said:


> great photos dpc, I really like the last one.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2015)

Abn0021 said:


> 7D & 70-200 F4L




Nice pictures.


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)

Wild rose


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2015)

Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2015)

Puffball in a ditch this morning.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2015)

Bud on ornamental orange bush


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2015)

Various shots from yesterday


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## meywd (Jun 20, 2015)

wonderful shots as usual dpc


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2015)

meywd said:


> wonderful shots as usual dpc




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2015)

Irises


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 22, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------



## Deva (Jun 22, 2015)

A new-hatched damselfly, that hadn't got flying yet, and a flower I can't name. But then, I can't name any flowers.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## DJL329 (Jun 23, 2015)

Green Bee 
DJL329, on Flickr




Cherry Blossoms
DJL329, on Flickr




More Blossoms 
DJL329, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)

DJL329 said:


> Green Bee
> DJL329, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pictures! I like all three but especially the second and third, with my favourite being the second. Good work.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, dpc. 8)



Thanks!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jun 26, 2015)

6d blended the foreground and sky.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2015)

Chisox2335 said:


> 6d blended the foreground and sky.




Very nice, Eric.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jun 27, 2015)

Click said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > 6d blended the foreground and sky.
> ...



Thank you Click. If only my camera could capture the scene in one image


----------



## kaswindell (Jun 27, 2015)

Some freshly sprouted leaves shot this Spring


----------



## jwilbern (Jun 28, 2015)

Two Sprouts by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## meywd (Jun 28, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Two Sprouts by John Berninger, on Flickr



nice shot.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Two Sprouts[/url] by John Berninger, on Flickr



Very nice, John. I like it.


----------



## jwilbern (Jun 28, 2015)

Chisox2335 said:


> 6d blended the foreground and sky.


That's a beauty! I've been trying to get a shot like that for years.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jun 29, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > 6d blended the foreground and sky.
> ...



Thank you very much. Took the shots within a minute or two of each other. It's my first try blending two shots in Photoshop.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 7, 2015)

Just a weed but...it is symmetrical.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi chauncey. 
Lovely shot, great colour and great symmetry. Isn't a weed only a plant in the wrong place, weed in the garden, butterfly food in the wild! ;D 

Cheers, Graham. 



chauncey said:


> Just a weed but...it is symmetrical.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Graham...was taken tethered>stacked and merged...symmetry positioning was a PITA.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 11, 2015)

Some tulips past their prime...image is 80 inches wide @ 300 ppi.


----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## chauncey (Jul 15, 2015)

More weeds from an evening stroll...


----------



## NancyP (Jul 16, 2015)

I prefer "just weeds" myself. 
The moss photo is lovely, with the contrasting color and shape of the two ... erm ...(looks up "moss" on Wikipedia) sporophytes. 
I really like the blurred out higher power view of the pink sweet pea flower.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Chauncey. 
Really like the first shot, nice detail, assuming (yes I know what it means! ;D) you didn't pick and bunch the flowers, a beautiful natural bunch of colour. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chauncey said:


> More weeds from an evening stroll...


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2015)

Sunflower abstracts


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## chauncey (Jul 18, 2015)

Not a weed, not a flower...it's a shrub leaf...


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Not a weed, not a flower...it's a shrub leaf...



Very nice shot, Chauncey.


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2015)

Sunflower impressions


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Chauncey. 
Very nice colours and detail. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chauncey said:


> Not a weed, not a flower...it's a shrub leaf...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Dpc. 
Very artistic, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Sunflower impressions


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dpc.
> Very artistic, nicely done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks! You have to love sunflowers. They make great subjects.


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Not a weed, not a flower...it's a shrub leaf...




Just wonderful!


----------



## chauncey (Jul 19, 2015)

> Just wonderful!...Very nice colours and detail... Very nice shot, Chauncey


Thanks guys...appreciate it...I'm liking those shallow DOF shots.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 15, 2015)

Just an orchid...


----------



## K-amps (Aug 15, 2015)

A few florals from a recent trip


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice pictures, K-amps. I really like the second one. Well done.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 15, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, K-amps. I really like the second one. Well done.



Thanks Click.

That one was an 11 shot focus bracketed stack.

Used the 100mm L and the ML stack function.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 15, 2015)

A few recent ones


----------



## rpt (Aug 16, 2015)

Our Epiphyllum Oxypetalum plant had two blooms in two days. I have posted a few pictures here. Also you can see more pics in my Flickr album at:
https://www.flickr.com/gp/rustom/L8iA5R

Hope you like them.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 16, 2015)

rpt that's a very pretty flower.


----------



## rpt (Aug 16, 2015)

K-amps said:


> rpt that's a very pretty flower.


Yes it is. When it blooms next I will be doing a time lapse movie.

It started to open at 20:00 and was completely bloomed before midnight.


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2015)

Poppy getting ready to flower.


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> A few recent ones



Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 17, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done.



Thanks. Those were taken on a nice light overcast day.

Best lighting in my opinion


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> Best lighting in my opinion



Sure is. I agree with you.  It's like a giant softbox.


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2015)

Daylily


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## lion rock (Aug 21, 2015)

I hope you get chances to shoot this extraordinary flower and get a good time lapse on it. Look forward to seeing it!
-r



rpt said:


> Yes it is. When it blooms next I will be doing a time lapse movie.
> 
> It started to open at 20:00 and was completely bloomed before midnight.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 22, 2015)

Stacked and merged to 40 inches...hadda do the funky background.


----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## jprusa (Aug 23, 2015)

Bee Balm


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 23, 2015)

I guess not too many of you have one of these in your proverbial backyard...

Titan Arum aka "Corpse Flower".


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Aug 24, 2015)

Sunflower


----------



## dpc (Aug 24, 2015)

Poppy


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice, very vibrant yellow, nice change from the usual red. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Poppy


----------



## dpc (Aug 25, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Very nice, very vibrant yellow, nice change from the usual red.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 25, 2015)

I like poppies too. They look almost transparent.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi danski. 
Nice shots, really like the forlorn look of the last one, you really captured the feeling. 

Cheers, Graham. 



danski0224 said:


> I like poppies too. They look almost transparent.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 26, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi danski.
> Nice shots, really like the forlorn look of the last one, you really captured the feeling.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks.

I like the raindrops because they add interest. 

I may put up some more later.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi danski.
> Nice shots, really like the forlorn look of the last one, you really captured the feeling.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



I totaly agree with you Graham.

Well done danski0224.


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2015)

Poppies, the white one with remnants of the pod from which it emerged resting among the petals.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2015)

Mini sunflowers. I'm trying out Affinity Photo since they've a ten day trial available. So far I'm liking what I see. Do I need it? Questionable. It's supposed to be a Mac only PS substitute. Don't know how it stacks up as far as that goes. I've never used PS nor felt a need for it. If Affinity Photo proves useful, I might spring for it since you can't beat the price ($57.99 on the Mac App Store). Some people collect photo hardware. I tend to collect photo software: Lightroom5; DxO OpticsPro 10 Elite; Elements 9; Elements 11 Iridient Developer; Silkypix; not to mention a raft of others.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2015)

Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks!


----------



## andarx (Aug 29, 2015)

EOS M, 18-55mm at 55


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2015)

andarx said:


> EOS M, 18-55mm at 55



Nice B&W!


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## danski0224 (Aug 29, 2015)

I like 3101 above


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2015)

Beautiful with the water droplets. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks Danski and Click.


----------



## andarx (Aug 30, 2015)

dpc said:


> andarx said:
> 
> 
> > EOS M, 18-55mm at 55
> ...



Thanks dpc


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 30, 2015)

A couple more


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 31, 2015)

Continuing the raindrop theme


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> Continuing the raindrop theme




Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Click.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi danski. 
Very nice, really liking shot 1238. 

Cheers, Graham. 



danski0224 said:


> Continuing the raindrop theme


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 31, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi danski.
> Very nice, really liking shot 1238.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham.

Tripod, live view and f/13, a bit of a crop.

The version here loses some of the richness of color, probably due to the conversion and resizing.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 5, 2015)

The bloom of the "Corpse Flower" was a bust, so the outer part was cut off to reveal what was inside. The hope is that the flowers will mature and pollen can be harvested. This was available for view to the general public for just over 2 days before the plant was moved back to the greenhouses.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Danski. 
An interesting subject, great detail. 

Cheers, Graham. 



danski0224 said:


> The bloom of the "Corpse Flower" was a bust, so the outer part was cut off to reveal what was inside. The hope is that the flowers will mature and pollen can be harvested. This was available for view to the general public for just over 2 days before the plant was moved back to the greenhouses.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 6, 2015)

Dragonflies are cool


----------



## nineyards (Sep 6, 2015)

An old 7D file from 2010
70-200 F4L non IS
Not sure why but clicking on it does it more justice than just viewing the thumb (which seems to come across as a bit dark)


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2015)

nineyards said:


> An old 7D file from 2010
> 70-200 F4L non IS
> Not sure why but clicking on it does it more justice than just viewing the thumb (which seems to come across as a bit dark)



Nice picture! You're quite right, clicking on it does do it considerably more justice.


----------



## nineyards (Sep 7, 2015)

dpc said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > An old 7D file from 2010
> ...


Thank you
Our Alberta autumns may seem drab and colorless compared to the spectacular fall foliage you see in the eastern parts of Canada, but we do have our moments


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 7, 2015)

The beginning of fall foliage display has come in Eastern Sierra, CA... and it will be my first year of capturing fall color in Eastern Sierra... Hoping that weather will support me since this is the first year of photographing fall color...

Second and third images are not from Eastern Sierra. My wife and kids were in a fast food restaurant, I was out in the parking lot with my camera playing around...

Note: Second and third were shot with cheap zeikos (+6 in this case) close up filters, which i had gotten a whole set of 4 for $4... Cannot compare to my 100mm f/2.8 but it is sure fun to play around with...


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## chauncey (Sep 27, 2015)

ménage à trois
My daughter brought these home from work...they were to be pitched out.
Candles backlighting.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2015)

Lovely shot, chauncey.


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## chauncey (Oct 16, 2015)

A little slow in opening...oh well!


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2015)

chauncey said:


> A little slow in opening...oh well!



I really like this picture. Well done, chauncey.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 16, 2015)

"Fall Foliage Over Bishop Creek, CA"


----------



## chauncey (Oct 16, 2015)

> I really like this picture. Well done, chauncey.


I appreciate your feedback Click but...sometimes question your artistic eye. ;D


----------



## chauncey (Oct 22, 2015)

6 foot Lily...This took a really long time to come up with this...wanted the size and the Golden Spiral layout 
using the Anthers and Stigma...broke two blooms before I discovered how fragile they are.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2015)

chauncey said:


> 6 foot Lily...This took a really long time to come up with this...wanted the size and the Golden Spiral layout
> using the Anthers and Stigma...broke two blooms before I discovered how fragile they are.




Nice shot, chauncey.


----------



## wopbv4 (Oct 22, 2015)

Flying Duck Orchid.
Margaret River West Australia.
This flower is approximately 10 mm in size, so it is very hard to find


----------



## chauncey (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you Click...'tis nice of you to comment.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi. 
Beautiful shot, incredible detail from such a small target, I can't see a flying duck, who names these things. 
l may have just worked out why I'm not that good at photography!  : ;D

Hi Chauncey. 
Nice shot of the lily. 

Cheers, Graham. 



wopbv4 said:


> Flying Duck Orchid.
> Margaret River West Australia.
> This flower is approximately 10 mm in size, so it is very hard to find


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure what kind of tree this is. At Cowichan Lake, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## lion rock (Nov 21, 2015)

One to add ...
-r


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## chauncey (Dec 26, 2015)

I completely lost track of what I was doing...done in macro and merged, it's 80 inches wide.
Unfortunately...IMHO, it's just an OK image.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 10, 2016)

Flowering gum, and bee.
With a little help from a polarizing filter and co-operative bees


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr Bean said:


> Flowering gum, and bee.
> With a little help from a polarizing filter and co-operative bees




Beautiful picture, Mr Bean. Well done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks Click. I finally found a bee who was willing to participate


----------



## chauncey (Feb 1, 2016)

Converted smoke image...


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2016)

chauncey said:


> Converted smoke image...




Cool 8) Very nice picture, chancey.


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 9, 2016)

Sedona, AZ


----------



## dpc (Feb 9, 2016)

azhelishot said:


> Sedona, AZ




Nice pictures. I especially like the second one. Beautiful colours.


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank You, dpc, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## CapturingLight (Feb 24, 2016)

Here are some of my favourite flower pictures from last year. The 1st picture is of a Manitoba Crocus with my EF-S 18-135. The second is a water lily taken with my new toy for last year EF 100L macro.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2016)

Lovely shots, CapturingLight.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 24, 2016)

These just bloomed.
And the last one are unwanted guests, notice the juvenile, they are mobile. The adult bug was about 2-3 mm long. The shot is with 3 Kenko tubes and 100 mm L II.
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2016)

lion rock said:


> These just bloomed.
> And the last one are unwanted guests, notice the juvenile, they are mobile. The adult bug was about 2-3 mm long. The shot is with 3 Kenko tubes and 100 mm L II.
> -r




Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## CapturingLight (Feb 24, 2016)

Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > These just bloomed.
> ...



I agree the 1st one has wonderful colour and framing. 

For the bug shot is it taken with a crop camera or full frame, how close did you have to get while using the tubes, and is the picture cropped? I keep thinking of getting some tubes myself.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks Click. Appreciate your comments.
Thanks CapturingLight. The full size photo is included here. I think the distance between the front of the lens and the leaf was about 4 to 6 inches. I really didn't pay attention to the exact space. I like the tubes, it helps to increase the apparent size of the objects I want to shoot. Since they're just tubes, photo quality is not affected. The Kenko tubes have built in electrical pass through, so focusing and aperture are preserved.
The bird of paradise plant was purchased in 2012 and this is the first flower we got, pretty excited. Just wish I could have witnessed (and shot) the progress of the blooming.
-r




CapturingLight said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.
> ...


----------



## meywd (Mar 23, 2016)

https://500px.com/photo/145803225/lily-by-mahmoud-darwish?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=1433767





Lily by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 28, 2016)

Springtime is in full bloom in South Carolina.
6D and 200mm 2.8L


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2016)

kodakrome said:


> Springtime is in full bloom in South Carolina.
> 6D and 200mm 2.8L




Nice picture, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 29, 2016)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Springtime is in full bloom in South Carolina.
> ...



Thank you, Click!


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2016)

Varieties of geranium


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 8, 2016)

meywd said:


> https://500px.com/photo/145803225/lily-by-mahmoud-darwish?ctx_page=1&from=user&user_id=1433767
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nicely done, Meywd. The whole flower being in focus with a dark background is stunning!


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2016)

Spring cottonwood bluff on the banks of the Oldman River. Barren of leaves, but I like it anyway.


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2016)

Various types of geranium


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2016)

Geranium


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2016)

First bleeding hearts of spring


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

6D + 70-300L @ Denver Botanical Gardens




Untitled by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## geekpower (Apr 18, 2016)

not my usual subject, but it celebrates spring...



Prairie Crocus by Geoff Potter, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
More excellent shots from everyone. Nice work, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## slclick (Apr 26, 2016)

j-nord said:


> 6D + 70-300L @ Denver Botanical Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful!


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2016)

Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks!


----------



## douglasgritzphoto (Apr 27, 2016)

My addition ...


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2016)

douglasgritzphoto said:


> My addition ...



Cool shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 27, 2016)

A few efforts


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> A few efforts




Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks Click


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 28, 2016)

Iris versicolor, native species.


----------



## douglasgritzphoto (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome! Happy to be here. Love seeing everyone else's work. Inspiring. Here's another of mine ...


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2016)

douglasgritzphoto said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Happy to be here. Love seeing everyone else's work. Inspiring. Here's another of mine ...




I like this picture a lot. Nice work!


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> A few efforts




Nice! I especially like the second one.


----------



## danski0224 (May 8, 2016)

dpc said:


> Nice! I especially like the second one.



Thanks dpc.

A couple more...


----------



## danski0224 (May 8, 2016)

douglasgritzphoto said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Happy to be here. Love seeing everyone else's work. Inspiring. Here's another of mine ...



Very nice.


----------



## knkedlaya (May 8, 2016)

Some ferns and lilies. Hope you like it!!!


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2016)

If the last one looks a bit hazy, that's because there was some light, wispy fog lying about.


----------



## meywd (May 9, 2016)

Hibiscus by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2016)

Spring tulips in the garden of one of my daughters; first picture with a Canon 5DMkll + Canon 70-300mmL, the second with a Fujifilm X100.


----------



## aj1575 (May 24, 2016)

Tulpen by Andri Janett, auf Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2016)

Geranium


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2016)

aj1575,
This is dreamy!
Beautiful.
-r


----------



## Click (May 24, 2016)

lion rock said:


> aj1575,
> This is dreamy!
> Beautiful.
> -r



+1 

Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

Geranium against garden shed. Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary at 600mm


----------



## SwnSng (Jun 2, 2016)

Untitled by Thai, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Wild rose; 'weeping' tree


----------



## JClark (Jun 6, 2016)

Now with more bee!


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 7, 2016)

A Story of Light


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, d.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2016)

d said:


> Already posted this in the 85LII thread, but here it is again: indoor African Violet.




A nice dreamy picture! I like it.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 11, 2016)

5d3. Sigma 150-600C @600mm
1/100 f10 ISO 2000 
about minimum focus distance.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> 5d3. Sigma 150-600C @600mm
> 1/100 f10 ISO 2000
> about minimum focus distance.




Nice. I do like this lens. I have one, as well.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 12, 2016)

Two.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2016)

Didn't recall this thread but here I am with a shot for my wife who tends the flowers so diligently. I don't know one from the next.

And a spruce branch. 300 2.8 II with extension.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jun 23, 2016)

hot, dry, dying and leaving soon


----------



## candyman (Jun 23, 2016)

Lovely photo. Well done


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2016)

Both taken with 7D and Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary:

1. 562mm, f/6.3, 1/400 second, handheld
2. 600mm, f/6.3, 1/160 second, handheld


----------



## npdien (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 24, 2016)

Very nice photos, everyone!

The wild roses of Alberta are everywhere you look. 300 2.8 II X2 III 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 24, 2016)

Sigma 150-600C

f6.3 1/640 iso 200


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Beautiful picture!


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice photos, everyone!
> 
> The wild roses of Alberta are everywhere you look. 300 2.8 II X2 III
> 
> Jack



Nice, capture, Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 24, 2016)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice photos, everyone!
> ...



Thanks dpc. I was out after birds but the pickins were slim so why not a flower. They really do add to the beauty of the countryside as I'm sure you know.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Jun 24, 2016)

1DsIII with MP-E 65 and MT-24 EX


----------



## Ladislav (Jun 24, 2016)

@npdien - beautiful pictures. May I ask how do you light them - is it macro flash?


----------



## npdien (Jun 24, 2016)

@ Ladislav - Just use 6D and EF 100mm f/2.8l macro is usm with natural light. We have a lot of sunshine here.


----------



## npdien (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Jun 25, 2016)

Great idea. Very abstract. I like it, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2016)

npdien said:


> Great idea. Very abstract. I like it, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## candyman (Jun 25, 2016)

dpc said:


>




First photo: very lovely photo. well done


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2016)

I really like the first picture in this trio. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some lovely pics by everyone!

npdiem, your compositions are especially outstanding!


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2016)

Lovely shots, npdien. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2016)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like the first picture in this trio. Well done, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks, Dak723 and Click.
I also like the first picture of the trio, Dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2016)

npdien said:


> Thanks, Dak723 and Click.
> I also like the first picture of the trio, Dpc.



A beautiful picture! Very nicely done.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like the first picture in this trio. Well done, dpc.


+1, the first one is my favorite, also.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

npdien said:


>


Nice images, everyone. npdien, how do you get those beautiful dark backgrounds? Is it the exposure combined with a darker background?


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 26, 2016)

Great photos everyone. This one is an alien in the making.


----------



## CapturingLight (Jun 26, 2016)

npdian,
I really love the pictures of the leaves, especially the 1st one. The spot lighting with high vignetting does a wonderful job of isolating the leaf. Great job ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

Bird of Paradise flower (Strelitzia reginae)


Bird of Paradise flower by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Bird of Paradise flower by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some from this morning


----------



## dak723 (Jun 26, 2016)

A recent pic, cropped to 16" x 9"

And another cropped to 4 x 3


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Some from this morning


Beautiful series...the second is my fav


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

dak723 said:


> A recent pic, cropped to 16" x 9"
> 
> And another cropped to 4 x 3


Gorgeous images!


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2016)

dak723 said:


> A recent pic, cropped to 16" x 9"
> 
> And another cropped to 4 x 3



Beautiful pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Hawaiian Flame Tree


Hawaiian Flame Tree, Royal Poinciana (Delonix regia) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Hawaiian Flame Tree, Royal Poinciana (Delonix regia) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Hawaiian Flame Tree, Royal Poinciana (Delonix regia) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Hawaiian Flame Tree, Royal Poinciana (Delonix regia) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow that is some flame - very nice.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow that is some flame - very nice.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack! Yes, they are really amazing when they are in bloom.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

Desert Rose.


Desert Rose (Adenium obesum) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 27, 2016)

Had some guests over the weekend and they gave my wife some flowers so I took a couple of quick pictures.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Had some guests over the weekend and they gave my wife some flowers so I took a couple of quick pictures.


Very nice images,pbd! Wonderful color and composition.


----------



## rcarca (Jun 27, 2016)

Water lilies in Bodnant Gardens, near Llandudno in North Wales somewhere off the continent of Europe:



Single Red and Pink Water Lily by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



2Y2A7494-Edit.jpg by Richard Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

rcarca said:


> A water lilies in Bodnant Gardens, near Llandudno in North Wales somewhere off the continent of Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! Love water lilies.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2016)

rcarca said:


> A water lilies in Bodnant Gardens, near Llandudno in North Wales somewhere off the continent of Europe:



I really like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## npdien (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks Serendipidy. You're right. The combination of the right exposure and a darker background produced the photo.


----------



## npdien (Jun 27, 2016)

CapturingLight said:


> npdian,
> I really love the pictures of the leaves, especially the 1st one. The spot lighting with high vignetting does a wonderful job of isolating the leaf. Great job ;D








You're right. Thanks.


----------



## npdien (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## rcarca (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks Serendipity



Click said:


> rcarca said:
> 
> 
> > A water lilies in Bodnant Gardens, near Llandudno in North Wales somewhere off the continent of Europe:
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

npdien said:


>


Another gorgeous photo! Well done.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2016)

npdien said:


> https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7358/27612459320_d20e13ff6c_c_d.jpg




Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks, Serendipidy and Click


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 28, 2016)

Pink and White Shower Tree (Cassia javanica) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



[/url]Pink and White Shower Tree (Cassia javanica) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Pink and White Shower Tree (Cassia javanica) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 28, 2016)

Flowers on a walk around my block by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Bougainvillea by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Red Hibiscus by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, serendipidy.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 28, 2016)

Serendipidy,
Excellent shots!
You're very lucky to enjoy beautiful flowering trees. Ours are just green and give pollen.
Send more pics.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2016)

Abstraction...


----------



## FramerMCB (Jun 29, 2016)

What I call, "Queen Anne's Lace". on Silver Star Mountain in SW Washington (state, USA). And Indian Paintbrush in second shot.


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2016)

dpc,
My wife says your picture is very nice. Coming from a watercolor artist, she knows what she's saying.
Beautifully done!
-r




dpc said:


> Abstraction...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2016)

dpc,
She asks if she can use your photo for painting.
Thanks.
-r



dpc said:


> Abstraction...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2016)

You know what troubles me about all these flower photos - I wish I could be in their midst! Wow.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2016)

Jack,
Yes, agree, especially fragrant ones. With lots of birds around, too.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> You know what troubles me about all these flower photos - I wish I could be in their midst! Wow.
> 
> Jack


----------



## npdien (Jun 29, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> What I call, "Queen Anne's Lace". on Silver Star Mountain in SW Washington (state, USA). And Indian Paintbrush in second shot.



The first picture is beautifully taken. I love it.


----------



## npdien (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> She asks if she can use your photo for painting.
> Thanks.
> -r
> ...



Sure she can. My pleasure.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks Click and Lion Rock for your kind comments


----------



## npdien (Jun 29, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Flowers on a walk around my block by Eric Johnson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bougainvillea by Eric Johnson, on Flickr
> ...



I like all your trio, Serendipidy.


----------



## npdien (Jun 29, 2016)

dpc said:


>


This photo is interesting, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 29, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Pink and White Shower Tree (Cassia javanica) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the first photo of the trio best, Serendipidy.


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)

8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)

Wild daffodils and blooming apple tree in Beacon Hill Park, Victoria, British Columbia, this past February. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks.
When she's done (she's 2 shows upcoming, busy with her fulfilment now), I'll shot her interpretation of it for you.
-r



dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > dpc,
> ...


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)

Geranium bud


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 29, 2016)

npdien said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Pink and White Shower Tree (Cassia javanica) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr
> ...


Thanks, npdien!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 29, 2016)

dpc said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2016)

Geranium


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2016)

True to my always curious self, I'm wondering what makes the greatest flower pictures. Not unlike birds, I suppose, if you're a flower fanatic they are all technically fantastic shots. However, what should one be aiming for to impress the general public so they take note of something that they aren't really in love with.

One thing I've noticed is that often the really dark blurred background highlights the flower. What about shots of blossoms, etc. I'm impressed with all the shots but clearly some are more worthy than others. Any thoughts anyone?

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jun 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> Geranium


Very nice, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2016)

npdien said:


>




I really like the complementary colours in this picture. You have a knack with flowers.


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Geranium
> ...




Thank you


----------



## npdien (Jul 1, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 1, 2016)

npdien said:


> FramerMCB said:
> 
> 
> > What I call, "Queen Anne's Lace". on Silver Star Mountain in SW Washington (state, USA). And Indian Paintbrush in second shot.
> ...



Thank you very much npdien! Perhaps you might like this one too then...taken same day, same location.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 1, 2016)

dpc said:


> Wild daffodils and blooming apple tree in Beacon Hill Park, Victoria, British Columbia, this past February. 8)



Are you sure this isn't from the set of another Hobbit movie? ...very nice!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2016)

npdien and Framer,
your photos are great!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 1, 2016)

Here is another wild Alberta flower. Hard to get a shot without bugs creeping into the picture. 

I noted the comment about complimentary colors. Does anyone have a link to a good color chart that illustrates this?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2016)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks Click, I'm on my CR break after taking quick shooting break (I just had to visit my swallow family), now back to the grind. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy Canada Day my friend.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice!
Hat off.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Here is another wild Alberta flower. Hard to get a shot without bugs creeping into the picture.
> 
> I noted the comment about complimentary colors. Does anyone have a link to a good color chart that illustrates this?
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Happy Canada Day my friend.



Why thank you. Hope you all have a good 4th!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks Riley. No big reds around these days. Not sure why.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jul 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.



Thanks for your short uplifting notes which do encourage me much.


----------



## npdien (Jul 2, 2016)

lion rock said:


> npdien and Framer,
> your photos are great!
> -r



Thanks, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jul 2, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > FramerMCB said:
> ...



Thanks for sharing the photo, Framer. The small flower beautifully stands out from the dark background. It's really lovely.


----------



## npdien (Jul 2, 2016)

Happy Canada Day and July Fourth, mates. It is a special occasion and I am pleased to share with you the following video which has been designed with my flower photos by a member of another photography forum. Hope you take time to enjoy it.
https://youtu.be/w0fRxV6c388


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you, npdien. 

It's a well done video with beautiful pictures in it. Good work


----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 2, 2016)

Abstract: Tulip leaves


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2016)

Boy, this thread has taken off of late. Very nice everyone!

Jack


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 3, 2016)

Some from this morning.... I might put some B&W conversions in the B&W thread


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Some from this morning.... I might put some B&W conversions in the B&W thread




Very nice series.


----------



## npdien (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2016)

Very nice.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2016)

I'll take the natural world over a concrete jungle any day. I'm trying to take time to smell the roses daily ... even if only on CR! 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2016)

dpc said:


>


Love the colors!


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



+1 Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 5, 2016)

dpc said:


>


I like the colors, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2016)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...




Thanks


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Beautiful colours and composition


----------



## knkedlaya (Jul 5, 2016)

Few images


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> Beautiful colours and composition



+1

Another beautiful shot, npdien. Well done.


----------



## npdien (Jul 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, Dpc and Click.


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2016)

Iris about to flower, two treatments


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2016)

Geranium...


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 6, 2016)

A couple of shots - EOS-M 22mm and 7Di + 24-70 F4L Macro mode


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 6, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> A couple of shots - EOS-M 22mm and 7Di + 24-70 F4L Macro mode



Like the first the best for its effect.

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Like the first the best for its effect.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of shots - EOS-M 22mm and 7Di + 24-70 F4L Macro mode
> ...


Me too


----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of shots - EOS-M 22mm and 7Di + 24-70 F4L Macro mode
> ...



Same here.

Well done, 7DmkI.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2016)

dpc said:


>




Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 6, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



One of my more favorite.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kerry B (Jul 6, 2016)

Agapanthus orientalis white


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2016)

npdien said:


> https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7384/27343771433_88f27aa816_z.jpg



I really like this picture. Well done, npdien.


----------



## joe_r (Jul 6, 2016)

A coneflower in the process of opening



Opening by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 6, 2016)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Like the first the best for its effect.
> ...





serendipidy said:


> Like the first the best for its effect.
> 
> Jack


Me too 
[/quote]

Thank you Click and Serendipidy.


----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2016)

Other flora...


----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2016)

dpc said:


>



I really like the second picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2016)

Ah, dpc, so that explains the increase in flower shots these days. What happened?

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, dpc, so that explains the increase in flower shots these days. What happened?
> 
> Jack




Well, I was out taking pictures about a month ago. I was walking in a ditch beside a highway on my way to the local lagoon to try for some bird pics. I was a bit careless and stepped in a gopher hole and turned my ankle over. It didn't hurt much, so I thought I only had a light sprain. I walked on another five metres or so and stepped into another gopher hole with the same foot and turned my ankle over again. It still didn't hurt enough to turn back home. I kept walking out to the lagoon, took pictures and decided to head back once the foot began to hurt more. Upshot was I walked on a broken leg for a good half hour. Didn't take my cell 'phone, so I couldn't call my wife to come and get me. I got a good lecture when I got back, plus a cast as a bonus. I broke the bottom tip of my right fibula. I've been non weight bearing for the past month and it's killing me. I tried crutches for a day. I'm such a klutz that I had to go for a walker to prevent a major incident. I'm not really very safe with the four poster, either. :'(


----------



## lion rock (Jul 7, 2016)

Heal well and soon.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2016)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, dpc, so that explains the increase in flower shots these days. What happened?
> ...



Ah ha, so it was carelessness! 

No gophers in my yard/pond but a week back when I was going to the pond when I should have been working (that's when the Tree swallow feeding photo was posted) I pulled on my hip waders in a hurry and went off through the bush (short-cut compared to field) at a pretty good clip. Toe caught on a hidden fallen tree and I went down with the 300 2.8 X2, head first and luck would have it there was another fallen tree that my knee contacted full force. *****, but my hand was up holding the large lens tripod mount (elbow hitting down) and the hood just contacted the ground slightly. Nothing broken (me and camera), just hobbled for a day.

Guess there is a moral to these stories for all thread viewers! 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Heal well and soon.
> -r




Thanks. If I'm lucky I may get a walking cast tomorrow.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2016)

Just scrounging around in my old RAW files for something to do.

1. Magnolia blossoms
2. Pampas grass
3. Wild daffodils


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...




Ah, yes. It's important to be aware of your environment when out in the field. I'm so stumble prone that I need to be extra cautious. I've taken that walk so many times that I should have been more than aware of our gopher neighbors. We've got them by the millions, and I mean that in the most literal sense. I've stepped in their holes more than once and tripped more than once without ill effect. The burrows are often hidden in tufts of grass or other aspects of the environment. Part of the trouble was my boots. I have very high quality hiking boots but they're old and the heels are wearing badly on the outer side of the sole. When I stepped into the holes, I rolled to the outside of my right leg and the boot didn't provide the support it once did. I've new boots. I didn't wear them for some reason. Probably because the old ones are so darn comfortable. Stupid is as stupid does. You were lucky with the lens.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2016)

dpc said:


> Just scrounging around in my old RAW files for something to do.
> 
> 1. Magnolia blossoms
> 2. Pampas grass
> 3. Wild daffodils



The grass is cool!

Only one year there but I sure missed Sask., especially given it was Moose Jaw where I bought my first (Ftb) DSLR. I loved wandering the semi-desert hills south of Moose Jaw (there was even blooming cactus).

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Just scrounging around in my old RAW files for something to do.
> ...




Saskatchewan certainly has its pluses. I've only explored a fraction of it even though I've lived here all my life.


----------



## joe_r (Jul 8, 2016)

Playing around with Topaz Impression...a Japanese Iris:



Japanese Iris by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2016)

joe_r said:


> Playing around with Topaz Impression...a Japanese Iris:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chauncey (Jul 8, 2016)

immature lilies...


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2016)

chauncey said:


> immature lilies...



Lovely. Nicely done, chauncey.


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2016)

joe_r said:


> Playing around with Topaz Impression...a Japanese Iris:



Cool shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2016)

Click said:


> chauncey said:
> 
> 
> > immature lilies...
> ...



To me this is a striking composition for sure. It's a pose not just a pretty flower.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2016)

Geranium...


----------



## chauncey (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks Click...Jack, the pose was strictly PS in nature... ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2016)

chauncey said:


> Thanks Click...Jack, the pose was strictly PS in nature... ;D



Well, that still counts. I sense that sometimes we fail to consider how the object is presented. That tends to be true for birds especially since we often are so excited to just get a particular species.

Jack


----------



## nats1mom (Jul 9, 2016)

Captured this a Boyce Thompson Arboretum; imperfect


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> Captured this a Boyce Thompson Arboretum; imperfect



Nice picture.


----------



## nats1mom (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## dak723 (Jul 9, 2016)

Some other flora...


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2016)

dak723 said:


> Some other flora...



Lovely light. Nicely done.


----------



## npdien (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## joe_r (Jul 12, 2016)

dpc said:


> Makes a nice abstract.



Thanks!


----------



## joe_r (Jul 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Cool shot.



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2016)

Shots handheld with 7D+Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary

1. 600mm
2. 516mm


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2016)

Rose

5DII+300mm f/4L


----------



## npdien (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 14, 2016)

npdien said:


>



Very nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2016)

Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 14, 2016)

npdien,
Your shots are always very impressive!
-r


----------



## dpc (Jul 14, 2016)

Detail of sunflower... 8)


----------



## npdien (Jul 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, Jack, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Nicely composed. Good work.


----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2016)

Gladioli focus stacked with Franzis' FOCUS Projects 3 Professional software


----------



## K-amps (Jul 15, 2016)

dpc said:


> Gladioli focus stacked with Franzis' FOCUS Projects 3 Professional software



Sublime.


----------



## dpc (Jul 15, 2016)

K-amps said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Gladioli focus stacked with Franzis' FOCUS Projects 3 Professional software
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Jul 16, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 16, 2016)

dpc said:


> Gladioli focus stacked with Franzis' FOCUS Projects 3 Professional software


Very splendid flower and interesting composition, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 16, 2016)

npdien said:


>



Hình đẹp quá ☺


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## nats1mom (Jul 16, 2016)

Taken a few days ago at local Arboretum


----------



## npdien (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## danski0224 (Jul 17, 2016)

Some from Today.

I also added some to the B&W and IR threads


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 18, 2016)

3&4 do it for me.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jul 18, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Some from Today.
> 
> I also added some to the B&W and IR threads


Very nice photos, danski0224


----------



## npdien (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2016)

Bleeding hearts


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2016)

Geranium


----------



## neni (Jul 19, 2016)

No idea of the name of the flower, I`m sorry. :-\


----------



## npdien (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## TeT (Jul 19, 2016)

SL1 70-300 L @ 1/1250 f5.6 ISO 100 300mm


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2016)

Just having a bit of fun with Nik Analog Efex Pro 2. 8)


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2016)

TeT said:


> SL1 70-300 L @ 1/1250 f5.6 ISO 100 300mm




Lovely. Well done, TeT.


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Jul 20, 2016)

dpc said:


>


Very interesting flower shots, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## rpt (Jul 20, 2016)

The Epiphyllum oxypetalum (Indian name: Bramhakamal) in my garden bloomed. Two buds bloomed on the same day - evening actually. It started to bloom just before 7 PM and shut down sometime around 5 AM. Here are a few photos. Please visit my Flickr album https://www.flickr.com/photos/rustom/sets/72157671218162826 for more.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 20, 2016)

rpt,
Facinating, and congrats.
They must be very fragrant.
I've plans to purchase one here in the US., but it is a bit pricy and not available everywhere.
Thanks.
-r


----------



## rpt (Jul 20, 2016)

lion rock said:


> rpt,
> Facinating, and congrats.
> They must be very fragrant.
> I've plans to purchase one here in the US., but it is a bit pricy and not available everywhere.
> ...


Thanks. Yes they are fragrant. However on that day I had a bad cold and a fever so I could not smell them.


----------



## dpc (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 20, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jul 20, 2016)

npdien said:


>




I really like this picture. I love the simplicity and the transparency of the petals.


----------



## dpc (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Jul 21, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Dpc. You really understand my intention embedded in the photo. My shots are always kept as simple as possible.


----------



## npdien (Jul 21, 2016)

dpc said:


>


Very interesting photo, Dpc. I like your close-up photos like these very much.


----------



## npdien (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Jul 22, 2016)

dpc said:


>



I really like the interesting background of the shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2016)

Lovely picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Excellent composition!


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## npdien (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2016)

Another lovely shot. I really like your pictures, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Another excellent composition. Very well done.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 24, 2016)

Got a couple here tonight.
100 mm f/2.8 II on 5D3.
-r


----------



## npdien (Jul 24, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Got a couple here tonight.
> 100 mm f/2.8 II on 5D3.
> -r


I like the first picture, Lion Rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 24, 2016)

npdien,
Thanks you!
I like yours, too, very much, thus trying to use your style 8) .
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Got a couple here tonight.
> ...


----------



## npdien (Jul 25, 2016)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Thanks you!
> I like yours, too, very much, thus trying to use your style 8) .
> -r
> ...


Oh, I just try to keep my pictures simple and avoid anything distracting if possible. Thanks, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2016)

dpc said:


>



Lovely picture, dpc. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Hydrangea


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Geranium...


----------



## npdien (Jul 26, 2016)

dpc said:


> Hydrangea


Very nice shot, Dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Hydrangea
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2016)

It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures, npdien. 

Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2016)

Geranium...


----------



## npdien (Jul 26, 2016)

dpc said:


> Geranium...


Very nice shot, Dpc. It indicates the simplicity and, as such, appears attractive.


----------



## SeanW (Jul 26, 2016)

I think it is an Allium head, I did plant it but forgot to keep the tags!


----------



## SeanW (Jul 26, 2016)

And another spikey plant


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Geranium...
> ...




Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2016)

SeanW said:


> I think it is an Allium head, I did plant it but forgot to keep the tags!




Nice colours! Good job.


----------



## npdien (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2016)

I was trying to get the best possible natural light on the geranium that I could. The first and last picture are all natural light. The second one is augmented a bit in NIK Color Efex Pro 4. The centre of focus in the first picture is obviously on the middle bud. I may perhaps have been better to have raised the focus point, but I'm not sure. I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought I'd crop the last picture to get rid of some of the darkness on the right edge of the file. I think it looks better this way.


----------



## npdien (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Jul 28, 2016)

dpc said:


>


Very nice shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 28, 2016)

dpc said:


>


Interesting colours, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Nice. The contrasting colours give a rather 'dark' feeling to the picture.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)

I do love this variety of geranium.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)

Two variations...


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2016)

Lovely pictures, dpc. I like them both...But I prefer the second one.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures, dpc. I like them both...But I prefer the second one.




Thanks, Click! I think I prefer the second one, too.


----------



## npdien (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2016)

Beautiful. Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jul 29, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Very nice. Excellent composition, as always!


----------



## KBStudio (Jul 29, 2016)

Succulents are not known for the flowers, I am told. However, this Hens and Chicks created an amazing display.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2016)

Very nice, as are all the preceding shots, very motivational to see all these.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jul 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks Dpc and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jul 30, 2016)

Hibiscus on my way home on a sunny day


----------



## dpc (Aug 1, 2016)

Pansy...


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nice, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 1, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 1, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice, dpc.



For sure.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Aug 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, dpc.
> ...




Thanks, Jack.


----------



## dpc (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd previously posted this picture in this forum but I've deleted it and replaced it with this. Same photo but reprocessed to improve it. Taken with a Fujifilm X-T10 + XF 18-55mm f/2.8-4mm kit lens: ISO 200; 55mm; 0ev; f/4; 1/180. It could be a tad bit sharper. I was trying to balance on a four post walker (I had a broken fibula in my right leg) and take the shot without bending over too much, so I was taking the picture with my arms at their lowest extension without toppling over. I processed the picture in Lightroom and NIK Colour Efex 4.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi dpc, npdien. 
Ok who is winning here? ;D 
So many beautiful shots, but 'here's one I just took on my way home' is rubbing salt in the wounds of those of us who just don't seem to be able to get shots half as good even when we set up to take a shot. :'( (Ok it may just be me.)
Please share a few details like lens, camera, settings, flash etc. 
Thanks for sharing so many terrific shots. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Aug 1, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc, npdien.
> Ok who is winning here? ;D
> So many beautiful shots, but 'here's one I just took on my way home' is rubbing salt in the wounds of those of us who just don't seem to be able to get shots half as good even when we set up to take a shot. :'( (Ok it may just be me.)
> Please share a few details like lens, camera, settings, flash etc.
> ...




No contest on my part. I'm just inspired to try things. By the way, Graham, what's your view of the 7DMII. I see it listed amongst your equipment. I have a 7D and am thinking of upgrading it to the Mark II but am a bit put off by the many negative comments I'm seeing on the web. I know that's no way to make judgements but...


----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2016)

Just wandering around the garden. 

7D + 100L macro: ISO 100; 0.67ev; f/4; 1/1000 second (It was quite windy)


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> Just wandering around the garden.
> 
> 7D + 100L macro: ISO 100; 0.67ev; f/4; 1/1000 second (It was quite windy)



Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## rpt (Aug 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc, npdien.
> Ok who is winning here? ;D
> So many beautiful shots, but 'here's one I just took on my way home' is rubbing salt in the wounds of those of us who just don't seem to be able to get shots half as good even when we set up to take a shot. :'( (Ok it may just be me.)
> Please share a few details like lens, camera, settings, flash etc.
> ...


+1

Lovely pictures, all. Especially dpc and npdein.


----------



## npdien (Aug 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc, npdien.
> Ok who is winning here? ;D
> So many beautiful shots, but 'here's one I just took on my way home' is rubbing salt in the wounds of those of us who just don't seem to be able to get shots half as good even when we set up to take a shot. :'( (Ok it may just be me.)
> Please share a few details like lens, camera, settings, flash etc.
> ...



Hi Graham

Contest is something I never think about when posting my photos here. Dpc and I follow clearly different styles and take photos of different flowers and plants. As such, there are no legitimate grounds for any comparison. I use Canon 6D camera and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro Lens. I always use manual mode. I mainly use f8 to get critical sharpness and then adjust the speed and ISO to the ambient light. Hope this information will help you.

Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Aug 2, 2016)

rpt said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dpc, npdien.
> ...


Thanks, Rpt.


----------



## npdien (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2016)

npdien said:


>



Another really nice composition.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Dien. 
I realise that you are not competing, hence the smiley face, it was just that you both have been posting such great shots. Thanks for the extra info regarding settings. 

Cheers, Graham. 



npdien said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dpc, npdien.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2016)

An old shot of a tulip taken with a T2i + 100mmL Macro mounted on a tripod (2 second shutter delay, remote shutter release, mirror lockup, manual focus): ISO 100; 0ev; f/4.5. I often like to provide sharper focus for only a small portion of a plant, as is obviously the case here. Therefore I frequently use a wider aperture setting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
I like the improved usability of the 7D Mark II, the speed with which you can change AF cases (spot, zone, etc in case 'cases' is the wrong description) using the lever is great, the extra AF coverage is great, the AF is definitely an improvement over my 7D, though tracking is still not giving me what I had hoped for even with the iTR AF, I think I still have some "getting to grips with the settings and technique" to do. 
I think the noise is much nicer more like film grain. I have had problems adjusting to the 1 Series style viewfinder information layout, metering scale up the side instead of across the bottom, especially as they still have the exposure compensation bar along the bottom. I have lost a few shots from forgetting that it has moved, especially as I still have 40D 5D and 7D bodies with it in the bottom instead of up the side. However I do like that you get the flash exposure bar (when I remember to look there)! 

I often wonder if it was getting this viewfinder layout that led to the Mini 1D label that was often applied to the 7DII before we knew better. 
All in all I'm very happy with the camera, though I'm probably not the person you really want giving you buying advice!  ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> No contest on my part. I'm just inspired to try things. By the way, Graham, what's your view of the 7DMII. I see it listed amongst your equipment. I have a 7D and am thinking of upgrading it to the Mark II but am a bit put off by the many negative comments I'm seeing on the web. I know that's no way to make judgements but...


----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> I like the improved usability of the 7D Mark II, the speed with which you can change AF cases (spot, zone, etc in case 'cases' is the wrong description) using the lever is great, the extra AF coverage is great, the AF is definitely an improvement over my 7D, though tracking is still not giving me what I had hoped for even with the iTR AF, I think I still have some "getting to grips with the settings and technique" to do.
> I think the noise is much nicer more like film grain. I have had problems adjusting to the 1 Series style viewfinder information layout, metering scale up the side instead of across the bottom, especially as they still have the exposure compensation bar along the bottom. I have lost a few shots from forgetting that it has moved, especially as I still have 40D 5D and 7D bodies with it in the bottom instead of up the side. However I do like that you get the flash exposure bar (when I remember to look there)!
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing your views, Graham. I appreciate it. I keep waffling back and forth between spending money on lenses or on updated camera bodies. I have both a 7D and 5DMII that I've been thinking of updating but I keep thinking that I like the pictures that come out of the cameras I have. I was on the cusp of buying a 7DMII this spring but at the last minute sprang for a Sigma 150-600mm contemporary instead and haven't regretted my choice for a second. I may spring for more lenses instead of new cameras again but I do wish there were more autofocus points on the 5DMII.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2016)

Graham, interesting. You have hit it bang on. The problem is "forgetting". Like I forget to put a card in until I'm half way to the pond!  And it doesn't get any better as the years roll along. 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2016)

dpc said:


> An old shot of a tulip taken with a T2i + 100mmL Macro mounted on a tripod (2 second shutter delay, remote shutter release, mirror lockup, manual focus): ISO 100; 0ev; f/4.5. I often like to provide sharper focus for only a small portion of a plant, as is obviously the case here. Therefore I frequently use a wider aperture setting.



Lovely shot, dpc


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > An old shot of a tulip taken with a T2i + 100mmL Macro mounted on a tripod (2 second shutter delay, remote shutter release, mirror lockup, manual focus): ISO 100; 0ev; f/4.5. I often like to provide sharper focus for only a small portion of a plant, as is obviously the case here. Therefore I frequently use a wider aperture setting.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Nice picture, npdien! Very crisp. I like the colours.


----------



## npdien (Aug 4, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2016)

npdien said:


>




I like the contrast of the white background with the petunias.


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2016)

Geranium after a rain. 

7D + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary lens: ISO100, 516mm, 0ev, f/11, 1/20second, handheld. I wouldn't normally use this lens for a picture like this, but I've been trying to test out its capabilities in various situations and, more to the point, my capabilities in using it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 4, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think this one would benefit from printing and framing appropriately. Would be really striking.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice one DPC.

Jack


----------



## dak723 (Aug 4, 2016)

Here's one from a few days ago.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice one DPC.
> 
> Jack




Thanks, Jack!


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Another very nice shot, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2016)

npdien,
I like your style!
-r


----------



## Pookie (Aug 5, 2016)

Henry Cowell Redwoods State Park...


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)

Click said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Click, Dpc, Jack Douglas and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Henry Cowell Redwoods State Park...


Very interesting landscape, Pookie.


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)

dak723 said:


> Here's one from a few days ago.


Nice shot, Dak723.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2016)

Western Canadian cedar forest


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 5, 2016)

The second image is from the remains of a forest fire here in Delta, BC. Both on 5d3 and Sigma 150-600C


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


>


This shot is very nice, Ryananthony.


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> Western Canadian cedar forest


The shot is very interesting, Dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> The second image is from the remains of a forest fire here in Delta, BC. Both on 5d3 and Sigma 150-600C




Nice pictures. I like the first one in particular. The second one reminds me of the extreme forest fire conditions in British Columbia last summer. I remember how slick the smoke was.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> Nice pictures. I like the first one in particular.



+1 Very nice picture, Ryananthony.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2016)

Ryananthony's post reminded me of the fires in British Columbia last summer. I posted this picture elsewhere quite a while ago but think it goes here as well. Taken at Elk Lake by Victoria last July. The yellowish-green hue is caused by heavy smoke resulting from forest fires further north on Vancouver Island.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2016)

Fall colours at Horseshoe Canyon outside Drumheller, Alberta.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2016)

Not sure what the purplish plant is. Purple loosestrife? Fireweed?


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> Ryananthony's post reminded me of the fires in British Columbia last summer. I posted this picture elsewhere quite a while ago but think it goes here as well. Taken at Elk Lake by Victoria last July. The yellowish-green hue is caused by heavy smoke resulting from forest fires further north on Vancouver Island.


Very nice, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> Fall colours at Horseshoe Canyon outside Drumheller, Alberta.


Looks like an interesting painting, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> Not sure what the purplish plant is. Purple loosestrife? Fireweed?


Nice landscape, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2016)

A village road in Mekong Delta fringed by grass, coconut palms and banana trees.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2016)

npdien + dpc, Very nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2016)

Very promising, npdien.
Dark to bright, a nice bright future!
-r


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2016)

1. Weed
2. Ripening grain


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2016)

npdien said:


> A village road in Mekong Delta fringed by grass, coconut palms and banana trees.



I love this picture! Anything invoking movement into the distance has a positive effect upon me (paths, roads, leading lines).


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2016)

Layers...


----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2016)

It rained this afternoon and our garden is all wet.
Raindrops collected on our Madagascar Jasmine blossoms.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2016)

It rained this afternoon and our garden is all wet.
continue with our curry plant with seed pods (next set of photos).
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2016)

Very nice series, lion rock. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you Click.
Rain drops helps.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice series, lion rock. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, lion rock. I especially like the first picture.



Enjoyed these.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 6, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > A village road in Mekong Delta fringed by grass, coconut palms and banana trees.
> ...


Thanks, Dpc, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Aug 6, 2016)

lion rock said:


> It rained this afternoon and our garden is all wet.
> Raindrops collected on our Madagascar Jasmine blossoms.
> -r


Very nice shots, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2016)

npdien,
Nice!
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## knkedlaya (Aug 6, 2016)

Couple of flower images


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 6, 2016)

Very nice images Knkedlaya.


----------



## npdien (Aug 7, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice picture, npdien.


Thanks Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Aug 7, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> Couple of flower images


I like the second picture, knkedlaya.


----------



## npdien (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2016)

Another very nice picture, npdien. Keep posting. It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.


----------



## dak723 (Aug 7, 2016)

npdien said:


>



Another wonderful pic!

Just curious - are you doing a lot of post-processing? Or using flash or spotlights to get your flowers separating from a very dark, often black, background? If you don't want to say - that's OK. Sometimes it's good to keep your best techniques secret!


----------



## npdien (Aug 7, 2016)

dak723 said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hi Dak723
It is natural light. The flowers enjoy more light and the background is dark, making the flowers separating from the dark background. I pay much attention to background when taking photos to create such separation. A lot of my flower photos were taken with darker background to avoid distracting details of the background. Especially, when the subject is bright enough for you to set f8, the dark background become darker. When processing raw photos, you may increase contrast, blacks and lens vignetting in Camera Raw to make dark background darker.
Hope this information will help you.
Cheers, Dien


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 7, 2016)

npdien said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > npdien said:
> ...



Your shots are an inspiration and it is obvious that you pay close attention to composition and various details. Do you use a tripod? 

I can visualize a wall of framed prints that would be so nice. Makes me want to try harder to do better. Now if I just lived where you do. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

Through the fence...


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2016)

dpc said:


> Through the fence...



 Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Through the fence...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



Thanks Jack. All of the photos posted here were taken handheld as the ambient light allowed me to set shutter speed of 1/60s or faster. I've never had any pictures printed. As I change my mind all the time, some pictures that appear nice now may look stupid in several months or one year. When I just bought Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro Lens, it was substantially used for taking portraits for several first years. Flower photos were something hard for me at that time. Understanding that the lens is made for flowers and macro stuff, I tried to take some flower photos from time to time, but all of them looked deadly dull and were deleted at once and unregrettably. Then there came one day I found myself wanting to keep one or two flower photos and showing them to my friends. My advice is at the beginning tight composition should be used to avoid distracting and irrelevant details. You may want to use pieces of strings or something else to control surrounding branches, leaves and flowers to keep them out of the frame. Then when your skill develops, you may take wider pictures to include more elements contributing to the composition as your style comes into being. 
Cheers, Dien

P.S. Here are two other photos of the same flowers. One was taken using tight composition with pieces of strings keeping surrounding leaves, branches and flower out of the frame and the other includes neighboring flowers.


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)

dpc said:


> Through the fence...


Very nice, Dpc


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2016)

Dien, thanks for that. I must start to carry string with me on my hikes. I am beginning to see that while flowers are naturally beautiful, they are not strikingly beautiful unless the composition works. I agree that tighter tends to be better. 

The granite wet saw that has consumed me for the past month+ is now cutting pieces for my house concrete planter so I hope to be back to shooting soon and in a few weeks, assuming no hiccups, with a 1DX II. That'll be my reward for my design and construction of the saw and finishing the planter for my wife. 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dien, thanks for that. I must start to carry string with me on my hikes. I am beginning to see that while flowers are naturally beautiful, they are not strikingly beautiful unless the composition works. I agree that tighter tends to be better.
> 
> The granite wet saw that has consumed me for the past month+ is now cutting pieces for my house concrete planter so I hope to be back to shooting soon and in a few weeks, assuming no hiccups, with a 1DX II. That'll be my reward for my design and construction of the saw and finishing the planter for my wife.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack. You're right. Composition makes an experienced photographer different from laymen. By the way, you should take some pictures of your planters and show them here.


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 8, 2016)

npdien, I took your style into consideration when taking these shots the other day. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2016)

npdien said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Dien, thanks for that. I must start to carry string with me on my hikes. I am beginning to see that while flowers are naturally beautiful, they are not strikingly beautiful unless the composition works. I agree that tighter tends to be better.
> ...



For sure, after all my wife fusses over the flowers more than me!  I'll try for tomorrow.

Ryananthony, that's the idea. It's great to see what others are doing and learn from it. However, when I see it I like it and recognize it as desirable but when I go to apply it myself it doesn't always register in my brain until later viewing the shots. Then it's like why didn't I ......

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Sod the planter, show us the saw! ;D You built your own granite wet saw? And then cut concrete with it, I thought your time eating monster was the kitchen floor? 

Cheers, Graham. 



npdien said:


> Hi Jack. You should take some pictures of your planters and show them here.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
I think that is a brilliant shot, the juxtaposition of the flower on the fence works so well. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Through the fence...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Dien. 
I have to say that of the two shots, I much prefer this one, the cleaner one looked really nice until compared to the unmollested surroundings, once compared I think the first looks a bit too clinical. 
Please understand that both shots are way above what I have managed to achieve, and that this is just my tuppence. 

Cheers, Graham. 



npdien said:


>


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dien.
> I have to say that of the two shots, I much prefer this one, the cleaner one looked really nice until compared to the unmollested surroundings, once compared I think the first looks a bit too clinical.
> Please understand that both shots are way above what I have managed to achieve, and that this is just my tuppence.
> 
> ...


You have really a keen eye for good composition. With the two shots, I just wanted to give examples about simplicity of the subject (at the beginning stage of photography practice) and wider frame with more surrounding elements contributing to the general composition (at more advanced stage). Thanks for your note.


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> npdien, I took your style into consideration when taking these shots the other day. I hope you don't mind.


Hi Ryananthony.
I am glad to see your two shots. Taking photos of orchids is always something challenging for me. It is not easy to take charming shots of them. I prefer the second one of your two shots. Take more shots and show them to us. 
Cheers, Dien


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

Definitely "other flora". Of all the many thousands of pictures I've taken, these are high on my list of favourites. I like the simplicity and the 'lines'. I like to go out in my backyard in winter and snap away at the fallen leaves in the snow, trying to get decent images without manipulating the scene.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't see too many orchids.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Through the fence...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2016)

dpc said:


> Definitely "other flora". Of all the many thousands of pictures I've taken, these are high on my list of favourites. I like the simplicity and the 'lines'. I like to go out in my backyard in winter and snap away at the fallen leaves in the snow, trying to get decent images without manipulating the scene.



Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2016)

OK, here it is as promised. There is not another flower composition just like it in the entire world! I especially like the creative background. I just know Click will love it. 

So who loves flowers the most in our family? I'm afraid it's not me. 

I'll do more flower pics later but I'm confident they will never be as creative as this one.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)

dpc said:


> Definitely "other flora". Of all the many thousands of pictures I've taken, these are high on my list of favourites. I like the simplicity and the 'lines'. I like to go out in my backyard in winter and snap away at the fallen leaves in the snow, trying to get decent images without manipulating the scene.


I like these two pictures, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, here it is as promised. There is not another flower composition just like it in the entire world! I especially like the creative background. I just know Click will love it.
> 
> So who loves flowers the most in our family? I'm afraid it's not me.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thanks for sharing, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2016)

Here is an orchid shot.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2016)

npdien said:


> Here is an orchid shot.




Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> ... I especially like the creative background. I just know Click will love it.



LOL ;D 

You know that I usually like your pictures, Jack...But this time, I'm not sure of the background. 

Cheers.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 8, 2016)

Studio shot of white orchids and reflection onto black Plexiglas...stacked.
Water droplets as well


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely "other flora". Of all the many thousands of pictures I've taken, these are high on my list of favourites. I like the simplicity and the 'lines'. I like to go out in my backyard in winter and snap away at the fallen leaves in the snow, trying to get decent images without manipulating the scene.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely "other flora". Of all the many thousands of pictures I've taken, these are high on my list of favourites. I like the simplicity and the 'lines'. I like to go out in my backyard in winter and snap away at the fallen leaves in the snow, trying to get decent images without manipulating the scene.
> ...




Thanks


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

chauncey said:


> Studio shot of white orchids and reflection onto black Plexiglas...stacked.
> Water droplets as well




I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

npdien said:


> Here is an orchid shot.




Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

A Scotch thistle from this morning.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2016)

chauncey said:


> Studio shot of white orchids and reflection onto black Plexiglas...stacked.
> Water droplets as well




Beautiful. Well done, chauncey.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2016)

A tree on my morning walk. I'm still trying to come to terms with my Fujifilm X-T10. I struggle a bit with the colours (I know people go on about them but I'm not quite convinced). I generally like the camera a lot. It's a good companion for a casual stroll. I like the electronic view finder and the tilt screen. Still, all in all, I prefer my Canon gear.


----------



## chauncey (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you dpc!


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 9, 2016)

Thistle - butterfly photo-bombed


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2016)

Foxtails


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 9, 2016)

dpc said:


> Foxtails



Wow! Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Foxtails
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2016)

Click said:


> chauncey said:
> 
> 
> > Studio shot of white orchids and reflection onto black Plexiglas...stacked.
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 9, 2016)

dpc said:


> A tree on my morning walk. I'm still trying to come to terms with my Fujifilm X-T10. I struggle a bit with the colours (I know people go on about them but I'm not quite convinced). I generally like the camera a lot. It's a good companion for a casual stroll. I like the electronic view finder and the tilt screen. Still, all in all, I prefer my Canon gear.


Interesting tree shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 9, 2016)

dpc said:


> Foxtails


I like the texture, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 9, 2016)

Daisies for Buddhists' All Souls Day


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > A tree on my morning walk. I'm still trying to come to terms with my Fujifilm X-T10. I struggle a bit with the colours (I know people go on about them but I'm not quite convinced). I generally like the camera a lot. It's a good companion for a casual stroll. I like the electronic view finder and the tilt screen. Still, all in all, I prefer my Canon gear.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Foxtails
> ...




Thanks! Foxtails are one of my favourite photographic subjects as far as plants are concerned.


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## dak723 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dien, Thanks for your comments and tips! I, too, may have to start carrying string with me on my photo shoots!

Here are a couple more of mine:


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2016)

Lovely pictures, dak723. Nicely done.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 9, 2016)

Jack,
Don't know how I missed your post. Sorry.
I have to say, the background IS nice. I like machineries. 
I went to Buchart Garden in Vancouver Island a few years ago, I saw lots of fuchsia, and I lie down on a concrete bench to shoot the fuchsia from below. After I was done, there were other people doing the same!

Well everyone here are shooting fantastically beautiful photos of flowers! I am truly humbled.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> OK, here it is as promised. There is not another flower composition just like it in the entire world! I especially like the creative background. I just know Click will love it.
> 
> So who loves flowers the most in our family? I'm afraid it's not me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2016)

"Well everyone here are shooting fantastically beautiful photos of flowers! I am truly humbled."

Riley, that is for sure! Me too. 

After over a month of fabricating I just had to get the beast of a machine into the picture. After all, it's reason for being is flowers housed in a more appealing setting. :-[  I hope to one day have a shot of the finished planter and flowers, if it isn't too late in the fall. No, how could I say that!

Jack


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 10, 2016)

Also check the B&W and IR threads...


----------



## lion rock (Aug 10, 2016)

danski,
Saw both versions. Both very nice. Do have to say the IR/black-white is more striking, maybe unexpected. Very nice.
-r


----------



## npdien (Aug 10, 2016)

dak723 said:


> Dien, Thanks for your comments and tips! I, too, may have to start carrying string with me on my photo shoots!
> 
> Here are a couple more of mine:


Hi Dak723
Fantastic shots. Happy to know the advice has been followed to produce such nice pictures. I prefer the second shot as its composition is more balanced. You may crop the foot of the first picture to improve the composition. Can't wait to see your more shots. 
Cheers, Dien.


----------



## npdien (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 10, 2016)

Foxtails II...


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2016)

dpc said:


> Foxtails II...



I really like the first one with the water droplets.


----------



## dpc (Aug 10, 2016)

1. Wheatfield
2. Tare amongst the wheat


----------



## dpc (Aug 10, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Foxtails II...
> ...




Thanks


----------



## npdien (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## Vern (Aug 11, 2016)

5DSR, 100-400 II, 270 mm, f5.6, 1/640, ISO 800.

Bokeh is ~OK, but would have liked to try this shot with the 200 f2.


----------



## bjd (Aug 11, 2016)

A few that I did lately:



Weed by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr



Weed by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr



Weed by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Unfortunately the last one has some parts blown out, it was a very windy, but also very sunny day, so I was glad to get this shot at all (my excuse).

Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

Vern said:


> 5DSR, 100-400 II, 270 mm, f5.6, 1/640, ISO 800.
> 
> Bokeh is ~OK, but would have liked to try this shot with the 200 f2.



Lovely; made me think of shooting flowers with the 300 2.8 and extension tube for nicer bokeh. Try the 200 and post the shot or is it too late?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

Bjd, really nice shots! What are the subjects and where?

Jack


----------



## bjd (Aug 11, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Bjd, really nice shots! What are the subjects and where?
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack, weeds that are colonising some slanted riverbanks that have been strengthened
with loads of rubble. There are some really interesting plants amongst them.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2016)

Interesting is and understatement!

Jack


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 11, 2016)

bjd said:


> Hi Jack, weeds that are colonising some slanted riverbanks that have been strengthened
> with loads of rubble. There are some really interesting plants amongst them.
> Cheers Brian



The first one is commonly called Queen Anne's Lace where I live. It isn't a weed, but rather a wildflower.

I don't know what the other one is.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2016)

Vern said:


> 5DSR, 100-400 II, 270 mm, f5.6, 1/640, ISO 800.
> 
> Bokeh is ~OK, but would have liked to try this shot with the 200 f2.



Very nice picture, Vern.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi danski. 
My understanding is a plant is only a weed when it is growing where some human doesn't want it. Grass is a weed in a flower bed, somewhere else it is called a lawn! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



danski0224 said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack, weeds that are colonising some slanted riverbanks that have been strengthened
> ...


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 12, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi danski.
> My understanding is a plant is only a weed when it is growing where some human doesn't want it. Grass is a weed in a flower bed, somewhere else it is called a lawn! ;D



I suppose.... 

I happen to like Queen Anne's Lace though. My whole yard was full of it and I let it all grow out (bloom). The neighbors didn't like it... and I didn't care.


----------



## npdien (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Vern (Aug 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > 5DSR, 100-400 II, 270 mm, f5.6, 1/640, ISO 800.
> ...



Shot this on a recent trip to New Hampshire, so not able to redo. 300 or 200 + extension would be cool. 100-400 II is a very nice portable option during travel, but (per the post), the bokeh is 'meh'.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2016)

I really like your pictures, npdien. Keep posting.


----------



## bjd (Aug 13, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack, weeds that are colonising some slanted riverbanks that have been strengthened
> ...


In Germany the first one is called a Wild Carrot!
Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 13, 2016)

bjd said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...



Imagine! I had to look back and well .... I guess it does share some similarity. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2016)

OK, I finally took a moment to get a couple shots of my wife's flowers without my "beautiful" home made granite saw in the background. As always I'm happy to receive all the criticism anyone is willing to offer.

Was out with the 300 X2 for birding so that's what got used. For me flowers are by colors since I'd never get the names correct if I tried.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I finally took a moment to get a couple shots of my wife's flowers without my "beautiful" home made granite saw in the background. As always I'm happy to receive all the criticism anyone is willing to offer.
> 
> Was out with the 300 X2 for birding so that's what got used. For me flowers are by colors since I'd never get the names correct if I tried.
> 
> Jack


Very nice shots, Jack. Keep shooting flower photos and show them to us.


----------



## npdien (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## danski0224 (Aug 15, 2016)

Infrared


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 15, 2016)

Plain old color


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Plain old color



Nice series.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2016)

npdien said:


>


 Very nice shot again. 

I shoot flowers from time to time but they just don't do it for me like birds do. 

I believe I posted a variant of these in the abstract thread a little over a year ago. I thought I'd play with a few of them to post here since I'm not getting out with the camera much these days. It's the colors of white and it was tricky because the sun does not sit still, or the earth or whatever, so I had to compose quickly in a dark room!  And it was a load of fun!

The lily is a good subject since it's white and it's my favorite. 

Shot with the 300 2.8 II, can't remember if I had an extension tube or not.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2016)

Cool pictures, Jack.  Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Cool pictures, Jack.  Well done.



Thanks click. Probably, more in the gimmicky realm but fun to play with never the less.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot flowers from time to time but they just don't do it for me like birds do.
> ...


----------



## npdien (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2016)

npdien, thanks. Any thoughts beyond that? Should the colors have less saturation?

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien, thanks. Any thoughts beyond that? Should the colors have less saturation?
> 
> Jack


It depends on your mood. I think the saturation of your pictures is fine.


----------



## npdien (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2016)

Very nice, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 17, 2016)

Very nice, npdien.
-r


----------



## npdien (Aug 18, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice, npdien.


Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 19, 2016)

My favourite geranium again


----------



## npdien (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2016)

dpc said:


> My favourite geranium again




Very nice pictures, dpc.  Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 19, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite geranium again
> ...




Thanks


----------



## npdien (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2016)

npdien said:


>



So just how many varieties of flowers do you have to shoot!! Unbelievable. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

Hollyhocks, Rosebud, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

Cone flower, I think. I don't know much about flowers other than I like them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know much about flowers other than I like them, also. Very nice set.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I don't know much about flowers other than I like them, also. Very nice set.
> 
> Jack




Thanks, Jack!


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2016)

A few leaves on my crabapple tree are starting to turn. A harbinger of things to come, I'm afraid.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 21, 2016)

Some from today 8-21-2016 ;D


----------



## npdien (Aug 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)

Verge of farm field with wild oats and goatsbeard (I believe, but I stand to be corrected).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2016)

Boy that looks a lot like Saskatchewan!  Only there one year but I still miss Moose Jaw. 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 23, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Some from today 8-21-2016 ;D



The colors are interesting, Danski0224.


----------



## npdien (Aug 23, 2016)

dpc said:


>



Very nice, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Boy that looks a lot like Saskatchewan!  Only there one year but I still miss Moose Jaw.
> 
> Jack




Saskatchewan indeed, Jack! The only thing missing from the picture are the mosquitoes.


----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Beautiful colours and composition, Npdien! 8)


----------



## dpc (Aug 23, 2016)

1. Half light, half shade: oxeye daisies and spruce beside a walking path.
2. Scotch thistle and ladybug.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2016)

npdien said:


>



Another lovely shot. Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Aug 24, 2016)

Click said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Click and Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2016)

I really like your pictures, npdien. 

Tell me, where do you live in the world to get such beautiful flowers.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 25, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures, npdien.
> 
> Tell me, where do you live in the world to get such beautiful flowers.



Let me guess - heaven? 
I think a while back it was mentioned - Vietnam - am I right?

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 26, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures, npdien.
> 
> Tell me, where do you live in the world to get such beautiful flowers.



Hi Click and Jack
Jack is right as I live in VN. In my case, I happen to make friend with a florist and landscaping contractor. We make an implicit deal that they can use my flower photos for their business and I can access their resources. In addition, people often plant flower trees in front of their houses in my neighborhood. I think there are beautiful flowers everywhere. Dpc's flower photos and other people's photos posted here indicate beautiful flowers are more abundant in North America. The biggest problem I face is shortage of ideas about picture compositions rather than shortage of flowers. I find flowers everywhere I go but how to take their photos that show their best is always very challenging. Very often, interesting ideas do not come in time. They just come too late and the opportunities for taking photos incorporating them have already passed.
Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2016)

npdien said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > I really like your pictures, npdien.
> ...



You little devil. So now the truth is out.  You have a wonderful arrangement and you are doing a super job, win-win for both sides. Yes we need to keep our eyes open for the flowers and our minds open on the composition. I guess there are only so many poses but so far you're really making good us of your compositional skills. Like I said before, a real inspiration. Fine work!

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Dien,

Thanks for the reply and shearing your little secret with us. You live in a beautiful country, I would love to visit V N one day.

You are right, there are beautiful flowers everywhere, you just have to find them.

Keep posting, I really enjoy looking at your great pictures.

Cheers,

Click


----------



## lion rock (Aug 26, 2016)

npdien,
Love your style of floral photographs. Without seeing your name attached to a photo, I can now recognize that it is yours!
I think Asia, especially in the southwest China, there are tremendous variety/species of flowers, as well as in southwest Pacific Ocean/Indian Ocean area because of the weather and geography. I believe that the Ice Age killed a lot of fauna and flora in the north hemisphere and we in the North American continent got fewer species. What we have at plant stores are mostly transplanted from Asia, like a lot of lilies, dahlia (the name derived from Chinese) and the like.
I visited Hanoi and Sapa in Vietnam. Just love the places we went to, the people were one of the friendliest/best I know. Still want to go back!
Enjoyed your photos.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2016)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Love your style of floral photographs. Without seeing your name attached to a photo, I can now recognize that it is yours!
> I think Asia, especially in the southwest China, there are tremendous variety/species of flowers, as well as in southwest Pacific Ocean/Indian Ocean area because of the weather and geography. I believe that the Ice Age killed a lot of fauna and flora in the north hemisphere and we in the North American continent got fewer species. What we have at plant stores are mostly transplanted from Asia, like a lot of lilies, dahlia (the name derived from Chinese) and the like.
> I visited Hanoi and Sapa in Vietnam. Just love the places we went to, the people were one of the friendliest/best I know. Still want to go back!
> ...



Watch out Riley, I'm going to be learning from Dien and maybe someday you'll mistake mine for his! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 26, 2016)

Jack,
I got there first --- I'm at the bottom of the learning curve!
Very steep and far to the goal.
He's so good; at a point, he's dark, and then he's light. Never can anticipate him.
Jack, we'll just learn.
-r


----------



## npdien (Aug 27, 2016)

dpc said:


> 1. Half light, half shade: oxeye daisies and spruce beside a walking path.
> 2. Scotch thistle and ladybug.


Very nice pictures, Dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Half light, half shade: oxeye daisies and spruce beside a walking path.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Aug 27, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > npdien,
> ...


Thanks, Click, Jack and Lion Rock.
We have a lot of sunshine nearly everyday. As such, trees probably may give flowers throughout a year. 
Happy to know you like our people, Riley. While the population is hardworking and patient, we're screwed up by the corrupted communist government. Such dictatorship keeps us underperform and, therefore, rich and skilled people are moving to the north America now.
In a certain aspect, it is dangerous if you recognize my photos without seeing my name. It means I never outgrow myself as I am always pleased with myself and imitate myself day after day. One way to get out of my well-trodden path is to learn from other people's style. Hope to learn from your photos soon.
Cheers, Dien.


----------



## npdien (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Aug 27, 2016)

Dien,
Please don't take my comments of your style as something not nice. just the opposite. some people has a style and keep it, while some people, like me fer instance, are looking learning. my best style is still " opportunity ", nothing in particular. learning is life long, never stop!
Just that you're really good. 
true, the country is "developing", few industries (technologies) there, hope it improves, but people I saw and encountered were just great. 
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2016)

Sad reality isn't. I agree 100%, if you give incentive and freedom people will exceed expectations. You've been a great addition to this thread. What other photographic interests/pursuits do you have Dien?

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks, Lion Rock.
Hi Jack. You mean: What are other types of photography I pursue?
I sometimes take portraits and sometimes take landscape photos but they are not so many as flower photos as I have so easy access to flowers.
Here is examples of landscape and portrait I have taken.


----------



## npdien (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## danski0224 (Aug 28, 2016)

Something was bugging me......


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2016)

npdien said:


>



Nice colour and composition.


----------



## npdien (Aug 28, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks Dien.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice one, Danski!
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi npdien. 
Nice shots from the other genres too. 
Many more great shots from everyone, keep up the good work, very inspiring. 

Cheers, Graham. 



npdien said:


> Thanks, Lion Rock.
> Hi Jack. You mean: What are other types of photography I pursue?
> I sometimes take portraits and sometimes take landscape photos but they are not so many as flower photos as I have so easy access to flowers.
> Here is examples of landscape and portrait I have taken.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 28, 2016)

npdien,
Great ones, portrait especially.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi danski. 
Loving this shot, nicely captured. 

Cheers, Graham. 



danski0224 said:


> Something was bugging me......


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Something was bugging me......




Very nice shot.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 29, 2016)

A couple more


----------



## npdien (Aug 29, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> A couple more



Very nice shots, Danski0224


----------



## npdien (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Aug 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, here it is as promised. There is not another flower composition just like it in the entire world! I especially like the creative background. I just know Click will love it.
> 
> So who loves flowers the most in our family? I'm afraid it's not me.
> 
> ...


Photos of these flowers would be very nice, Jack. I like taking photos of flowers like these. Wish I were there.


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2016)

Dien, I wish you were here. I'd put you to work getting the granite on my planter. Then there would be time for both of us to shoot flowers. 

Since the kids left home my wife has become a real gardener and flower fanatic - pampers her flowers! When the planter is finished (flowers will be dead this year) you can rest assured that I'll be posting some shots (but that'll be next year's flowers).

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dien, I wish you were here. I'd put you to work getting the granite on my planter. Then there would be time for both of us to shoot flowers.
> 
> Since the kids left home my wife has become a real gardener and flower fanatic - pampers her flowers! When the planter is finished (flowers will be dead this year) you can rest assured that I'll be posting some shots (but that'll be next year's flowers).
> 
> Jack


It would be great to function as your assistant for granite work, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Aug 29, 2016)

dpc said:


>


Quite abstract. Nicely done, DPC.


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2016)

@ npdien and dpc. Lovely shots, guys.


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

Click said:


> @ npdien and dpc. Lovely shots, guys.




Merci!


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> A couple more




I like the rose in particular. Nicely done!


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2016)

1. Prairie sunflower
2. Not sure what the yellow wildflowers amongst the grain are.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2016)

This thread certainly is a nice place to visit. Great work everyone.

Dien since I live in Alberta you should arrange to visit the Rocky mountains (Banff, Jasper) and then visit me (near Edmonton).

Jack


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 29, 2016)

aj1575 said:


> Tulpen by Andri Janett, auf Flickr



Beautiful shot!


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 29, 2016)

Here are some of my efforts


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 29, 2016)

npdien said:


>



This is really beautiful. I hope you made a print of this one!


----------



## npdien (Aug 30, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Here are some of my efforts


Nice shots, R1-7D. I like the color of this picture.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2016)

npdien said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some of my efforts
> ...



+1

Lovely shot, R1-7D. Well done.


----------



## npdien (Aug 30, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


So far I have not made any prints of my pictures as I change my mind all the time. Some of them that look nice may look stupid in several months. Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## npdien (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2016)

Dandelion frosted with morning dew


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2016)

I'd posted a similar picture earlier (different file, different day) but I like this one better.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 30, 2016)

Click said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Thank you npdien and Click!  I believe I took that one with the 24-70 f/2.8 II. I appreciate the nice feedback from you both.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 30, 2016)

npdien said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > npdien said:
> ...



Well, I certainly don't think this one would look stupid in a few months. You should try printing a few shots -- I find that prints enhance the enjoyment of the picture far more than just looking at it on the screen.  Again, well done!


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> I'd posted a similar picture earlier (different file, different day) but I like this one better.



Cool shot! I like the way it's coming out between the boards of the fence.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 30, 2016)

npdien said:


>



I like this a lot. It feels like something Apple should include for one of their system desktop images.


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'd posted a similar picture earlier (different file, different day) but I like this one better.
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Corydoras (Aug 30, 2016)

I took this shot sometime in July. The colors look interesting and great as usually when taking pictures on Kodak Ektar 100.


----------



## npdien (Aug 31, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...


Hi R1-7D
Oh, let me see if the picture survives my fading interest for several years. Moreover, I keep my life simple and do not want to be surrounded by too many things. Thanks for your advice and few people find this picture attractive as you do. Look forward to see your more flower photos to be posted here.
Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Aug 31, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, R1-7D. I took this photo last year. Yesterday, before clearing the hard disk, I revisited old photos and found it was not bad and posted it here.


----------



## npdien (Aug 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> I'd posted a similar picture earlier (different file, different day) but I like this one better.


Lovely picture, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2016)

npdien said:


>



When I was a kid we'd have been making ski poles out of that bush! 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Aug 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Sounds like interesting childhood experience, Jack, making you very handy now. You even can fabricate machine to handle granite work.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2016)

npdien said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > npdien said:
> ...



Yes, it's been a long life of mechanical adventures. Started when I disassembled an alarm clock when I was about 5. Too many interests for one lifetime. Life and the world has so much that is fascinating to see and photograph and smell and touch. Right now it's fun being retired if I could ever get the backlog of unfinished jobs done.

Not good, maybe 100 photos all summer! :'(

Jack


----------



## dpc (Aug 31, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'd posted a similar picture earlier (different file, different day) but I like this one better.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> I'd posted a similar picture earlier (different file, different day) but I like this one better.



I really like this one. Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, Dien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2016)

It's like a feast every morning when I look at his thread.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2016)

Well I just had to make a first post - a rather poor flower and ugly pot .......... but shot with the EF 400 DO F4 II X 1.4.  No AFMA yet but it seems good. There is even one piece of granite showing with the uninstalled caps. Progress is slow. 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 1, 2016)

Lovely shot, Jack. You have a sense of composition when taking the photo of the flowers off center. Shoot more to deepen your skill of composition.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2016)

npdien said:


> Lovely shot, Jack. You have a sense of composition when taking the photo of the flowers off center. Shoot more to deepen your skill of composition.



Encouragement is always appreciated. I do try to consider lines and placement and background and all that but I'm not a natural eye. For this one it was just get one shot using the 400 DO so AlanF didn't beat me to it with his new 400DO. ;D Three of us got the new lens at virtually the same time. 

I have pieces of granite leaning against 30' of wall and all over my driveway as I try to visualize how, with limited coloration, I can reproduce a mountain scene on the planter face using the color/texture/grain of the granite. I'm missing key colors like blue and green but have lots of shades of gray and earth tones. I'm never content just doing the job; always get caught up in making it more impressive/challenging. Imagine a mural 2' tall by 19' wide.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely shot, Jack. You have a sense of composition when taking the photo of the flowers off center. Shoot more to deepen your skill of composition.
> ...


I wish I had your 400 DO lens for shooting flowers on branches too high for my existing 100 macro. Hope one day I will be able to purchase 100-400 II. You 400 DO may create razor blade thin DoF and, as such, it is good for shooting and isolating a single flower from background.

Sounds like you have considerable granite workload, keeping you pretty busy day after day. Though it's quite noisy and dusty work, you still try to embed something artistic in the hard rock. The planter must look impressive when completed.
cheers, Dien


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks Dien, 

I really like the 300 for flowers and bugs, in fact, it was usually 300 X2 so I didn't need to be so close.

I'm the inverse of artistic and here I am trying to create a scene. The best I can hope for is something like the abstract mountain paintings that aren't faithful to colors and so forth. If I had lots of time I could work on separate small items like a shed, tree, buffalo but cutting little odd shapes and epoxying them together is very time consuming. It was to have been completed by tomorrow! LOL

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'd posted a similar picture earlier (different file, different day) but I like this one better.
> ...




Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2016)

It's so depressing not having anything new to contribute so I went back into 2014 for this. 24-70 F4 Someone at this church really put effort into their beds.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> It's so depressing not having anything new to contribute so I went back into 2014 for this. 24-70 F4 Someone at this church really put effort into their beds.
> 
> Jack


Lovely shot, Jack. I like the shade of the picture helping highlight the colors.


----------



## npdien (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2016)

I really like your shot, Dien.


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2016)

Oblique angle...


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2016)

1. Goat's beard blossom
2. Early morning frost on tree
3. Birch grove in full autumn colours


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2016)

dpc said:


> Oblique angle...



I prefer this angle. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Oblique angle...
> ...




Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks Dien.

Jack


----------



## KBStudio (Sep 1, 2016)

A Lily trying to be a Jellyfish.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2016)

KBStudio said:


> A Lily trying to be a Jellyfish.



I like that, especially the colors.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2016)

KBStudio said:


> A Lily trying to be a Jellyfish.



Cool shot.


----------



## abakker (Sep 1, 2016)

Not even sure what this is. Found at the SF Botanical Garden


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2016)

Ladybug on zinnia leaf. I suppose the focus is more on the ladybug than the leaf, making the picture somewhat questionable for this forum. However, since I started the forum I've decided to interpret acceptable content as broadly as possible without becoming absurd.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 1, 2016)

dpc,
Regardless, it is very nice shot!
-r


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2016)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Regardless, it is very nice shot!
> -r




Thanks.


----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 1, 2016)

I was trying for a shot of a flying wasp...these guys really zip around. Set the manual focus and spray and pray! The wasp is not quite in focus but the flower stayed still LOL!


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)

abakker said:


> Not even sure what this is. Found at the SF Botanical Garden


Interesting plant, Abakker.


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> I was trying for a shot of a flying wasp...these guys really zip around. Set the manual focus and spray and pray! The wasp is not quite in focus but the flower stayed still LOL!


Nice flower with wasps, Al Chemist.


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> Ladybug on zinnia leaf. I suppose the focus is more on the ladybug than the leaf, making the picture somewhat questionable for this forum. However, since I started the forum I've decided to interpret acceptable content as broadly as possible without becoming absurd.


Nice ladybug, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Ladybug on zinnia leaf. I suppose the focus is more on the ladybug than the leaf, making the picture somewhat questionable for this forum. However, since I started the forum I've decided to interpret acceptable content as broadly as possible without becoming absurd.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## aj1575 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tulips in the wild, EOS 70D, 70-300 L

Morning sun on the tulips, and the shadowy side of a bush as background



Tulpen by Andri Janett, auf Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Al. 
Very nice shot of the flower and wasp, the movement blur of the wings is good. But it's a wasp, shouldn't you have been spraying with bug spray and praying not to get stung? ;D (or maybe they are not as evil as the ones we get in southern England.)

Cheers, Graham. 



Al Chemist said:


> I was trying for a shot of a flying wasp...these guys really zip around. Set the manual focus and spray and pray! The wasp is not quite in focus but the flower stayed still LOL!


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2016)

First day of autumn yesterday


----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 2, 2016)

Really like all the images here!

Thank you npdien and Graham for your kind comments.

Wasps tend to leave you alone if you are stay still and don't swat at them. Hornets are nasty and sting without any provocation...hate those guys.


----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 2, 2016)

This flower is Indian Paintbrush. I took this picture on Lake Butte on the East side of Yellowstone Lake. I was hoping for pictures of bears in that area but no luck. Taken with the 100-400 L2 and the 5D3. Nice lens for close-up pictures of shy butterflies, dragonflies and not so shy flowers.


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> This flower is Indian Paintbrush. I took this picture on Lake Butte on the East side of Yellowstone Lake. I was hoping for pictures of bears in that area but no luck. Taken with the 100-400 L2 and the 5D3. Nice lens for close-up pictures of shy butterflies, dragonflies and not so shy flowers.


Nice picture. It looks like a painting. I like both the flowers and the background, Al Chemist.


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)

aj1575 said:


> Tulips in the wild, EOS 70D, 70-300 L
> 
> Morning sun on the tulips, and the shadowy side of a bush as background


Lovely picture, aj1575.


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> First day of autumn yesterday


I like your autumn leaf picture, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you npdien! Your rose is really a nice photo...good composition and color highlighted by the black background!


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> Thank you npdien! Your rose is really a nice photo...good composition and color highlighted by the black background!


Thanks, Al Chemist.


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > First day of autumn yesterday
> ...




Thanks. Excellent colour and composition with the rose!


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...


Thanks, Dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 2, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> This flower is Indian Paintbrush. I took this picture on Lake Butte on the East side of Yellowstone Lake. I was hoping for pictures of bears in that area but no luck. Taken with the 100-400 L2 and the 5D3. Nice lens for close-up pictures of shy butterflies, dragonflies and not so shy flowers.



This does have a quality this appealing and unique. Very nice.

Jack


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 2, 2016)

One of my favorite subjects this thread is covering! Delightful images, all!
Here's a few of mine that I'm especially proud of... the images were all shot in June of 2014 on a mostly cloudy/misty day on Silver Star Mountain in SW Washinton state (about 45 minutes northeast of Vancouver, Washington. A beautiful, but not too easy location to drive and then hike to, but I highly recommend if you live anywhere near hear to go. In the 40's or 50's a wildfire burned off most of the trees here and they never grew back - leaving acres and acres of wildflowers. The best time is late June and thru July (depending on how hard the winter was; snowfall, etc.) If you hike all the way to the top (where there are remnants of an old fire lookout) you will be blessed with the highest 360 degree view that's within an hour's drive of Portland, Oregon. The summit is 4400' (approx.). And when it's clear out, one can see Mt Hood, Mt Adams, Mt St. Helens, Mt Rainier, Mt Baker, and Mt Shuksan. Just incredible scenery and topography - you're in the heart of the Cascade mountain range here so...


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the last one. Well done, FramerMCB.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. I especially like the last one. Well done, FramerMCB.



Thanks Click!
Here's one more...sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 2, 2016)

FramerMCB,
Beautiful pictures of beautiful flowers of a beautiful part of the country.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Sep 2, 2016)

npdien,
What a lovely composition of a rose. Colors in the photo is just exquisite.
Thanks for showing us.
-r


----------



## dpc (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Al Chemist (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 3, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. I especially like the last one. Well done, FramerMCB.



You have a right to be proud. Thanks for the commentary.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 3, 2016)

dpc said:


>



Especially like your leaves.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, Jack!


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2016)

Sunflower and bee


----------



## npdien (Sep 3, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> One of my favorite subjects this thread is covering! Delightful images, all!
> Here's a few of mine that I'm especially proud of... the images were all shot in June of 2014 on a mostly cloudy/misty day on Silver Star Mountain in SW Washinton state (about 45 minutes northeast of Vancouver, Washington. A beautiful, but not too easy location to drive and then hike to, but I highly recommend if you live anywhere near hear to go. In the 40's or 50's a wildfire burned off most of the trees here and they never grew back - leaving acres and acres of wildflowers. The best time is late June and thru July (depending on how hard the winter was; snowfall, etc.) If you hike all the way to the top (where there are remnants of an old fire lookout) you will be blessed with the highest 360 degree view that's within an hour's drive of Portland, Oregon. The summit is 4400' (approx.). And when it's clear out, one can see Mt Hood, Mt Adams, Mt St. Helens, Mt Rainier, Mt Baker, and Mt Shuksan. Just incredible scenery and topography - you're in the heart of the Cascade mountain range here so...


Nice pictures, FramerMCB.


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2016)

Drifting away from the flower 'theme' for a moment but encompassing 'other flora': mountain forest of lodgepole pine in a snow squall.


----------



## npdien (Sep 3, 2016)

dpc said:


>


Lovely pictures, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Sep 3, 2016)

dpc said:


> Sunflower and bee


Interesting picture, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2016)

I really like this picture. Nicely done, Dien.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 4, 2016)

npdien,
I like your style!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2016)

There were no birds to test out my 400, and then I thought of Dien and shot these. Another dull, wet, windy day. Shot ISO 1250 560mm cropped to about 1/4 since they were rather far.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> There were no birds to test out my 400, and then I thought of Dien and shot these. Another dull, wet, windy day. Shot ISO 1250 560mm cropped to about 1/4 since they were rather far.
> 
> Jack


Lovely shots, Jack. I see your feeling embedded in the quite romantic composition of the shots. 560mm gives quite creamy bokeh and sharp subjects. Shoot more plants upon absence of birds. 
Cheers, Dien


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> There were no birds to test out my 400, and then I thought of Dien and shot these. Another dull, wet, windy day. Shot ISO 1250 560mm cropped to about 1/4 since they were rather far.
> 
> Jack



Lovely. Very nice shots, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2016)

Another very nice picture. Well done, Dien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. Somehow it's always "something else" only when there are no birds. Guess I'm really a bird brain.

Jack


----------



## R1-7D (Sep 4, 2016)

npdien said:


>



Stunning! Another great picture


----------



## R1-7D (Sep 4, 2016)

dpc said:


>



I really like the red leaves. Beautiful shot.


----------



## npdien (Sep 4, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, R1-7D. Maybe the flowers are so graceful that it is easy to take their nice photos.


----------



## npdien (Sep 4, 2016)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> What a lovely composition of a rose. Colors in the photo is just exquisite.
> Thanks for showing us.
> -r





lion rock said:


> npdien,
> I like your style!
> -r



Thanks for your interest in my pictures and your uplifting notes, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Sep 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. Somehow it's always "something else" only when there are no birds. Guess I'm really a bird brain.
> 
> Jack


It may automatically be converted into a tree brain when birds are absent. I really like the first of the two pictures, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2016)

Dien, I see the interest in this thread rising in proportion to your postings and that means we are all being encouraged to do better. I heartily agree that the beauty is there if we can educate ourselves on how to see it and how to present it through photography. I just stumble along. 

Jack


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 5, 2016)

A rose with dew, tree bark with lichen in color and IR and a leaf near a spiderweb.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> A rose with dew,




Beautiful picture. Nicely done.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks Click.

I like the dew better than raindrops or a spray bottle. The tiny, tiny droplets just can't be forced


----------



## npdien (Sep 5, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> A rose with dew, tree bark with lichen in color and IR and a leaf near a spiderweb.


Nice shots, Danski0224.


----------



## npdien (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 5, 2016)

I can smell the fragrance of these flowers.
Nice shot.
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2016)

Lovely picture, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Sep 5, 2016)

lion rock said:


> I can smell the fragrance of these flowers.
> Nice shot.
> -r





Click said:


> Lovely picture, npdien.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click. Some people around me like these flowers, encouraging me to take photos of them.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 5, 2016)

It might be the same spider, same location 

And some others


----------



## npdien (Sep 6, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> It might be the same spider, same location
> 
> And some others


I like the first picture of the series. The colors are interesting, Danski0224.


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 6, 2016)

Lantana - EOS M + 22mm f2


----------



## npdien (Sep 6, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Lantana - EOS M + 22mm f2


Nice shot. The colors are attractive, 7DmkI.


----------



## npdien (Sep 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dien, I see the interest in this thread rising in proportion to your postings and that means we are all being encouraged to do better. I heartily agree that the beauty is there if we can educate ourselves on how to see it and how to present it through photography. I just stumble along.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack. You are right. The beauty is always around us, waiting for our discovery. Significant credit should go to Dpc who started this thread and diligently keeps posting his best images. In addition, an increasing number of other participants including you also generously share their interesting pictures. I just add more glamour to the thread with my style. All of our contributions collectively continuously raise the interest in this thread and keep it sustainably alive.
Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2016)

npdien said:


>



Another winner.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Jack. I took this photo in the Catholic church yard where I often go on Sunday mornings. There are a lot of these antigones on the wall fence of the church.


----------



## npdien (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another winner.
> 
> Jack



+1 Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Sep 7, 2016)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Another winner.
> ...


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2016)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 7, 2016)

Click said:


> Nicely done, npdien.



For sure. Would you mind commenting on how you approached that flower - analyzed the various factors, like angle, light, framing, background, is it relocatable etc. Thanks.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done, npdien.
> ...


Hi Jack. These flowers are abundant here now. However, they are bulky and, as such, it is quite hard for me to take nice pictures of them. I have taken a considerable number photos of these flowers and have scrapped most of them because they fail to look elegant in the pictures. I took this picture because, in addition to the flowers, there are interesting leaves around them. Leaves often help embellish flowers. I used Canon 6D with Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro Lens. The ambient light at around 8.00 am allows me to set f8, 1/80s and ISO400. The flowers are put on the top right corner in order to include the interesting leaves on to the left of and under the flowers. The angle is adjusted to include the darker background in the frame. The tree is planted in the ground and, therefore, is not relocatable. It is on the road in my neighborhood where I go jogging every morning and I noticed it when jogging. I attach the picture of the environment including the tree, which was taken this morning, a day later. You can see the yellow flowers and the leaves near them look bright, standing out well against the darker background.
Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2016)

Lovely. It's always a great pleasure to see your pictures, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 8, 2016)

Dien, that was a very helpful response and much appreciated. The average human has a pretty adequate brain but it is not always used adequately to really analyze the challenge at hand. That's my goal - to shoot with a purpose rather than the first impulse which tends to be, that's a beautiful flow, reproduce it and everyone will like it - snapshot. 

Do you use different focal lengths much?

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 9, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dien, that was a very helpful response and much appreciated. The average human has a pretty adequate brain but it is not always used adequately to really analyze the challenge at hand. That's my goal - to shoot with a purpose rather than the first impulse which tends to be, that's a beautiful flow, reproduce it and everyone will like it - snapshot.
> 
> Do you use different focal lengths much?
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack. As for flowers, I use only Canon EF 100L. I sometimes use Canon EF 85mm f1.8 for such portraits as follows:


----------



## npdien (Sep 9, 2016)

Canon EF 50mm F1.8 II sometimes shines but I rarely use it now as it is not reliable from time to time.


----------



## npdien (Sep 9, 2016)

And Canon EF 24L II and 16-35 F4 are for environmental portraits or landscape.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 9, 2016)

Very nice Dien. Thanks for the lowdown on what you're doing. Looks like I should have visited Vietnam when I was looking for a wife! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 9, 2016)

Perhaps I shouldn't display my incompetence but I've never done something like this and am learning on the fly. Already I wish I could start over but it's glued on! Anyway, it qualifies as a flower photo. 

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't display my incompetence but I've never done something like this and am learning on the fly. Already I wish I could start over but it's glued on! Anyway, it qualifies as a flower photo.
> 
> Jack



Looks good to me Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't display my incompetence but I've never done something like this and am learning on the fly. Already I wish I could start over but it's glued on! Anyway, it qualifies as a flower photo.
> 
> Jack



 impressive!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2016)

You guys are too nice. At any rate the alternative was to leave it as weathered old concrete like it's been the past 40+ years. This is the job that qualifies me for a new camera body! If it's judged acceptable. 

Jack


----------



## dak723 (Sep 10, 2016)

Lots of nice work here, but Dien - you are setting a high standard for the rest of us to shoot for! Nice portraits, too - you obviously are expert at more than flowers!

Here are a couple more of mine:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2016)

dak723, these are really nice. Dien puts a lot of thought into composition, that's for sure.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice Dien. Thanks for the lowdown on what you're doing. Looks like I should have visited Vietnam when I was looking for a wife!
> 
> Jack


One wife brings enough issues to deal with. Are you looking for more problems?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2016)

npdien said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Dien. Thanks for the lowdown on what you're doing. Looks like I should have visited Vietnam when I was looking for a wife!
> ...



No, not a second one! That was long ago. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 10, 2016)

Flowers and wives!
That's the start of a brilliant novel.
Guys, you are giving this thread move than great photos!
Good night. I'm going to dream of them --- flowers and wife.
-r


----------



## npdien (Sep 10, 2016)

dak723 said:


> Lots of nice work here, but Dien - you are setting a high standard for the rest of us to shoot for! Nice portraits, too - you obviously are expert at more than flowers!
> 
> Here are a couple more of mine:


Thanks, Dak723. Very nice shots. Were these flowers taken under direct sunlight? It is wonderful that you keep them not overexposed and not losing the details. The textures are still there. It is not easy to take photos of white flowers as they are easily overexposed, especially under direct sunlight like this. However, the textures of the white flowers are still noticed. Nicely done.
Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2016)

Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2016)

dak723 said:


> Here are a couple more of mine:




Very nice pictures. Well done, dak723


----------



## npdien (Sep 11, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2016)

Another beautiful picture. Well done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2016)

Click said:


> Another beautiful picture. Well done, npdien.



+1

Jack


----------



## dak723 (Sep 11, 2016)

npdien said:


> Thanks, Dak723. Very nice shots. Were these flowers taken under direct sunlight? It is wonderful that you keep them not overexposed and not losing the details. The textures are still there. It is not easy to take photos of white flowers as they are easily overexposed, especially under direct sunlight like this. However, the textures of the white flowers are still noticed. Nicely done.
> Cheers, Dien



Yes, taken under direct sunlight - and, yes, white can be a problem! 

Your last couple pics are beautiful, as always!


----------



## npdien (Sep 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't display my incompetence but I've never done something like this and am learning on the fly. Already I wish I could start over but it's glued on! Anyway, it qualifies as a flower photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The planter looks impressive, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Sep 12, 2016)

dak723 said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Dak723. Very nice shots. Were these flowers taken under direct sunlight? It is wonderful that you keep them not overexposed and not losing the details. The textures are still there. It is not easy to take photos of white flowers as they are easily overexposed, especially under direct sunlight like this. However, the textures of the white flowers are still noticed. Nicely done.
> ...


Thanks, Dak723.


----------



## npdien (Sep 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Another beautiful picture. Well done, npdien.
> ...


Thanks, Click and Jack.


----------



## npdien (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 12, 2016)

One here shot yesterday under the full sun, .
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks Dien. Any idea when you'll run out of new varieties to post?  Amazing.

Jack


----------



## joe_r (Sep 12, 2016)

The sunflowers in Maryland were in full bloom last weekend!



Sunflower Field by Joe, on Flickr



With the Sun Behind by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Sep 12, 2016)

Joe,
Brilliant.
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2016)

joe_r said:


> The sunflowers in Maryland were in full bloom last weekend!




I really like the first picture. Well done, Joe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2016)

Click said:


> joe_r said:
> 
> 
> > The sunflowers in Maryland were in full bloom last weekend!
> ...



Oh to be there in person!!

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Dien. Any idea when you'll run out of new varieties to post?  Amazing.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack. When running out of new varieties, I look at other people's photos on the Internet, especially online galleries of flower and plant stock photography in order to collect new ideas embedded in other people's interesting photos and then adapt them to suit my individual style and real situation. This is what people say "think globally and act locally". Thanks to the Internet, as a such global group of photographers, we hardly run out of ideas. In addition, I often find myself run out of idea when in front of some flowers and I don't know how to take nice photos of them. In this case, I often try to take some decent photos of them with a variety of angles. When back at home and blowing them up on the computer monitor, I may find the beauty of some of the pictures or learn new ideas about how to improve the composition next time, such as stepping back to widen the frame to include more branches and leaves... Here is a rose picture I took a year ago and now when revisiting it, I find it simple but not bad. 
Cheers, Dien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2016)

Dien, that's not too shabby.  

I'm trying to adapt in the way you suggest; similar to my construction projects. Whatever I build I'm always pondering ways that it could be improved and always do better when I am redoing or repeating or modifying such things. However, photographic framing is quite challenging to my brain.

No shots today, but I did gather some leaf candidates for another floating leaf shot, placing them in a neat pile where I can retrieve them tomorrow. The previous leaf shot was just random but I thought why not try to redo it. We'll see.

Should be sleeping but my back is aching from the granite. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2016)

Beautiful.  Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Sep 14, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful.  Nicely done, npdien.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dien, that's not too shabby.
> 
> I'm trying to adapt in the way you suggest; similar to my construction projects. Whatever I build I'm always pondering ways that it could be improved and always do better when I am redoing or repeating or modifying such things. However, photographic framing is quite challenging to my brain.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jack. Here are some of the first autumn leaves.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice arrangement Dien. Even my brain is catching on to what you're doing.

Jack


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 15, 2016)

From the Archives


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> From the Archives



Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one. Beautiful colours. 8) Well done.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one. Beautiful colours. 8) Well done.



Thanks Click.

Sometimes, you just don't know how the picture will turn out


----------



## npdien (Sep 15, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> From the Archives


Nice shots, Danski0224. I prefer the first one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2016)

npdien said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > From the Archives
> ...



My vote too.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2016)

Lovely, as usual.


----------



## npdien (Sep 16, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely, as usual.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 16, 2016)

Eye candy, Dien.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 16, 2016)

fine image. Well done.
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2016)

Beautiful shot. Lovely light. I really like this picture. 

Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Sep 17, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eye candy, Dien.
> 
> Jack





lion rock said:


> fine image. Well done.
> -r





Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Lovely light. I really like this picture.
> 
> Well done, npdien.



Thanks, Jack, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2016)

Another beautiful picture. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## Lesmen27 (Sep 17, 2016)

in the French Alps


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2016)

Lesmen27 said:


> in the French Alps



Very nice picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 17, 2016)

Lesmen27 said:


> in the French Alps



Very nice! It almost seems to be alive, like a creature.

Jack


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 17, 2016)

A little bit of color, B&W conversion and full spectrum IR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

Went for a walk in the bush and this guy caught my attention. 6D 400 DO II X2 III MF 1/800 F4.5 ISO 800

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 18, 2016)

Jack,
Good one.
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Went for a walk in the bush and this guy caught my attention. 6D 400 DO II X2 III MF 1/800 F4.5 ISO 800



Nice one, Jack.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 18, 2016)

Tiny flowers



Summer 2016 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr



Summer 2016 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

End of flower



Summer 2016 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Went for a walk in the bush and this guy caught my attention. 6D 400 DO II X2 III MF 1/800 F4.5 ISO 800
> 
> Jack



Nice. Have you tried extension tubes to get the MFD down?


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Tiny flowers



I really like the first picture.  Nicely done, Arthur.


----------



## npdien (Sep 18, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> A little bit of color, B&W conversion and full spectrum IR


Interesting series, Danski0224


----------



## npdien (Sep 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lesmen27 said:
> 
> 
> > in the French Alps
> ...


I also think so. Nice shot, Lesmen27.


----------



## npdien (Sep 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Went for a walk in the bush and this guy caught my attention. 6D 400 DO II X2 III MF 1/800 F4.5 ISO 800
> 
> Jack


Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Sep 18, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Tiny flowers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots, Arthurbikemad.


----------



## npdien (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2016)

Beautiful picture, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Went for a walk in the bush and this guy caught my attention. 6D 400 DO II X2 III MF 1/800 F4.5 ISO 800
> ...



Thanks guys.

danski0224, you know that's the one thing I don't like about the 400 compared to my 300 - MFD. And to make matters worse, the longer the FL the less effective are the tubes for close ups. However, if I think I'm going to do more of this kind of thing with the lens that's the only solution cause 11' is not good (in this case the subject was behind a large puddle so 300 wouldn't have helped me). I wish I could persuade Canon to incorporate close up like the 24-70 on their hand-held big whites.

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks All. Some great pics in here!


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use a 25mm tube all the time, it works great. 400mm just a few feet away doesn't really need "magnification" because many flowers will nearly fill the frame.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> I use a 25mm tube all the time, it works great. 400mm just a few feet away doesn't really need "magnification" because many flowers will nearly fill the frame.



Agree, but it's not always flowers. It may be bugs (like flittering butterflies) or other oddities and interspersed so that means in any moment there is a decision to make to add it or not. Not an overly big deal though.

Jack


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes, switching it out is a pain.

One solution would be 2 of the 400 DO lenses and 2 bodies


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Yes, switching it out is a pain.
> 
> One solution would be 2 of the 400 DO lenses and 2 bodies



I think you may have confused me with that rich AlanF character that has money to burn! 

And then I'd need an assistant to carry the extra camera. Just once I hiked with a 1D4 and 300 2.8 and 6D and 70-200 2.8 around my neck and that was enough of that! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 19, 2016)

Some shot this morning.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 19, 2016)

B&H had a Lensbaby sale last week and I got one. 
Shot this one with it.
-r


----------



## npdien (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice shots, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks npdien.
Still a ways from yours.
You have a beautiful orchid here.
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 19, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think you may have confused me with that rich AlanF character that has money to burn!
> 
> And then I'd need an assistant to carry the extra camera. Just once I hiked with a 1D4 and 300 2.8 and 6D and 70-200 2.8 around my neck and that was enough of that!
> 
> Jack



If you were rich, you would need 3x of each- one with the 25mm tube, one with the 1.4xIII and one bare. It would be difficult to choose the camera bodies. Maybe a 1DXII, a 5DS(r) and just for the heck of it, a 5DIV. A 7DII as a backup 

I'd be tired with all of that around my neck too. That's why I have a backpack or bag


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 19, 2016)

npdien said:


> Interesting series, Danski0224



Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi lion rock. 
That is quite some effect that the lens baby gives you. Which lens is it please, I just looked and they do so many. 
So many very nice shots here, truly inspiring, I have been pointing the camera at flowers to try to get a nice shot but all mine are just something and nothing mostly nothing shots. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> B&H had a Lensbaby sale last week and I got one.
> Shot this one with it.
> -r


----------



## lion rock (Sep 20, 2016)

Valvebounce,
You're praising me too much; I'm truly humbled.
The lens I got was Lensbaby Composer Pro installed with "Sweet 35 (mm)" optics.
There is a range of 4-5 optics you can interchange with the Sweet 35.
The lens is fully manual, gives you aperture and focus control and won't report them to the camera. My issue is I forget to close the aperture after focusing with wide open. You'll also have to adjust for ISO and shutter speed for proper exposure. I'm not that good at remembering all the procedures.
Honestly, it is a good diversion away from perfect shots.
Attached, not a floral one, but the moss may qualify for it. Also shot with the Lensbaby.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi lion rock.
> That is quite some effect that the lens baby gives you. Which lens is it please, I just looked and they do so many.
> So many very nice shots here, truly inspiring, I have been pointing the camera at flowers to try to get a nice shot but all mine are just something and nothing mostly nothing shots. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## npdien (Sep 20, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Thanks npdien.
> Still a ways from yours.
> You have a beautiful orchid here.
> -r



Thanks, Lion Rock. In a certain aspect, a good photographer is a person who has taken a lot of photos but also has scrapped many dull ones of them. If we have yet to take as good pictures as someone, it is because we haven't yet taken and scrapped so many pictures as he has. 
Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Sep 20, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2016)

npdien, so many nice flowers!

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice pictures, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Sep 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, npdien.





Jack Douglas said:


> npdien, so many nice flowers!
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack and Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2016)

Another lovely picture, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Another lovely picture, npdien.



Just enough blue. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi Dien. 
This is a really philosophical way of looking at photography, and one of the most things, it made me feel like I still have a chance, thanks. 
So many great shots from everyone. 

Cheers, Graham. 



 npdien said:


> Thanks, Lion Rock. In a certain aspect, a good photographer is a person who has taken a lot of photos but also has scrapped many dull ones of them. If we have yet to take as good pictures as someone, it is because we haven't yet taken and scrapped so many pictures as he has.
> Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Sep 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dien.
> This is a really philosophical way of looking at photography, and one of the most things, it made me feel like I still have a chance, thanks.
> So many great shots from everyone.
> 
> ...


In addition, we may improve our photos if we don't lose our own lessons learned from our photos taken previously, Graham.


----------



## npdien (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2016)

Dien, I value the free lessons daily and am trying to educate my eye. I am slowly catching on. Unfortunately, no shooting recently other than a bird or two 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 23, 2016)

npdien,
Another winner!
Frankly, I do have loads of discards, though not deleted from computer, just moved into a folder labeled "no good". It is quite substantial, ;(. !
CR is really a very good place to learn. 
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2016)

I really like this shot, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2016)

Dashed out as the sun was setting after this little guy caught my eye. ISO 10 000 unfortunately.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2016)

Click said:


> Nicely done, Jack.



Thanks click. That yellow was so striking in contrast. It's a very colorful time here right now, but not for much longer.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dashed out as the sun was setting after this little guy caught my eye. ISO 10 000 unfortunately.
> 
> Jack


I like the interesting colors of the leaves and flowers in the picture, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Sep 24, 2016)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Another winner!
> Frankly, I do have loads of discards, though not deleted from computer, just moved into a folder labeled "no good". It is quite substantial, ;(. !
> CR is really a very good place to learn.
> -r





Jack Douglas said:


> Dien, I value the free lessons daily and am trying to educate my eye. I am slowly catching on. Unfortunately, no shooting recently other than a bird or two
> 
> Jack





Click said:


> I really like this shot, npdien.



Thanks Lion Rock, Jack and Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2016)

npdien said:


>



Thanks Dien. Nice shot - did you find them exactly like this? 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 25, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They grow on the fence and I have arranged for them to congregate. Thanks, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 25, 2016)

! So nice, npdien!
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2016)

Beautiful. Keep posting, npdien.


----------



## nats1mom (Sep 25, 2016)

Macro of seedlings growing in the "garden." Canon Macro 100mm L IS USM


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2016)

Really nice, nats1mom.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2016)

The birdseed falls down from the feeder into the observatory evestrough and various plants grows all mixed together. 14' of eavestrough is a little garden! Shot from the ground using the 400 DO II X1.4

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 26, 2016)

pretty nice, Jack. I like.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2016)

lion rock said:


> pretty nice, Jack. I like.
> -r



Glad you do Riley. Thanks. That was my little break from my pain in the butt planter activity. I'll be updating you shortly. Things have really gotten out of hand. 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> The birdseed falls down from the feeder into the observatory evestrough and various plants grows all mixed together. 14' of eavestrough is a little garden! Shot from the ground using the 400 DO II X1.4
> 
> Jack


Nice shot with creamy background, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Sep 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > pretty nice, Jack. I like.
> ...


Hope your back will get well soon, Jack.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 26, 2016)

A few from Yesterday


----------



## npdien (Sep 26, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Keep posting, npdien.





lion rock said:


> ! So nice, npdien!
> -r



Thanks Riley and Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 26, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> A few from Yesterday


Very nice shots, Danski0224. They look vintage.


----------



## npdien (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2016)

Very nice shot, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks and great shots everyone. This is a nice thread with no bickering! 

Jack


----------



## nats1mom (Sep 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Really nice, nats1mom.
> 
> Jack



Thank you very much Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 26, 2016)

Autumn is with us, the leaves are changing colour, and soon the days will be short. Can it be summer already?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2016)

So sad! But then we get those beautiful snow scenes! 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2016)

Very nice picture. Well done, npdien.


----------



## nats1mom (Sep 27, 2016)

Photo captured at local Arboretum


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow, that's one wild looking flower, very nice shot, nats1mom.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow, that's one wild looking flower, very nice shot, nats1mom.
> 
> Jack



+1 Well done, nats1mom.


----------



## nats1mom (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you Jack. Thank you Click! Appreciate the kind words


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 28, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> Photo captured at local Arboretum



Nice. I think the common name is passion flower. They are neat looking.


----------



## npdien (Sep 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2016)

Dien, very nice. Your compositional brain never stops chugging away and it's helping me to strive for more creativity.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Rose...


----------



## lion rock (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm adding a couple here.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh, one more.
-r


----------



## npdien (Sep 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> Rose...


Nice shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Sep 30, 2016)

lion rock said:


> I'm adding a couple here.
> -r


Nicely done, Lion Rock. I like the first one of the trio.


----------



## npdien (Sep 30, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dien, very nice. Your compositional brain never stops chugging away and it's helping me to strive for more creativity.
> 
> Jack


Thanks, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2016)

Very nice DPC and Riley! What's that pinky red flower?

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks npdien.

Thanks Jack. I don't know what's the name of the bush, though the color is unusual. Did you see the faint damselfly on the left of the bush?
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2016)

No but I do now. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice DPC and Riley! What's that pinky red flower?
> 
> Jack




Thanks, Jack.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rose...
> ...



Thanks, npdien.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2016)

Lion rock, npdien, dpc
Beautiful shots, guys. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, Click.
-r


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Lion rock, npdien, dpc
> Beautiful shots, guys. Well done.




Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Sep 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Lion rock, npdien, dpc
> Beautiful shots, guys. Well done.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Pampas grass 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Fall colours...


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice one, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice one, dpc.




Thanks, Click.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 1, 2016)

One from this morning.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2016)

lion rock said:


> One from this morning.
> -r



Striking with nice bokeh.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you Jack.
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > One from this morning.
> ...



+1 Nicely done, lion rock


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you Click.
-r


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

Looking through the boughs in a cedar forest in the Rocky Mountains of western Canada


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> Looking through the boughs in a cedar forest in the Rocky Mountains of western Canada



All I had to do was breathe in. Wish those cedars were in my yard.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking through the boughs in a cedar forest in the Rocky Mountains of western Canada
> ...



Me too!


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

Cone flowers


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2016)

dpc,
Those are nice!
No 1 is the best!
-r


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Those are nice!
> No 1 is the best!
> -r



Thanks, Lion Rock!


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2016)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Those are nice!
> No 1 is the best!
> -r



+1 It looks like a painting. 

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes, dpc, would be nice to paint this.
And may I have your permission to have my wife paint this in watercolor?
A couple of samples of her portfolio.
Thanks.
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > dpc,
> ...


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > dpc,
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Yes, dpc, would be nice to paint this.
> And may I have your permission to have my wife paint this in watercolor?
> A couple of samples of her portfolio.
> Thanks.
> ...




Your wife does nice work, Lion Rock. Yes, she can use any of my pictures as models for her paintings.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2016)

doc,
Many thanks! Much appreciate.
A plug for her: She's having a one woman show in Suffolk, VA., about 6 hours drive from us in 2 weeks.
-r



dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > dpc,
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2016)

Riley, post more paintings from time to time.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2016)

Jack,
Your wish is my command!
She sent a catalog of 30 paintings to Suffolk.
Here are 2 more. Hope you enjoy.
Now, these are off topic, though. Please don't get upset at me.
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2016)

She's got talent. Lovely paintings. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2016)

Click,
Thank you for the kind words. Much appreciate on her behalf.
-r



Click said:


> She's got talent. Lovely paintings. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Click,
> Thank you for the kind words. Much appreciate on her behalf.
> -r
> 
> ...



I have it from Private by Design that it's OK to be off topic. Thanks and remember to post more from time to time.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2016)

That's a very nice shot, DPC. Do you have any thoughts relative to the highlights of the water, which to me are a little distracting, perhaps they could be toned down??

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> That's a very nice shot, DPC. Do you have any thoughts relative to the highlights of the water, which to me are a little distracting, perhaps they could be toned down??
> 
> Jack




Hi Jack! I appreciate your question regarding the highlights. I have to confess that I don't find them distracting. My eye is drawn to the flower without the highlights being in any way a distraction. However, I know this is a matter of personal taste. I may try bringing the highlights down to see how the picture looks to me.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2016)

dpc,
winner!
the highlight looks to me like mirror, not so bad. but I wouldn't mind seeing what Jack suggests.
great shoot.
-r


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 3, 2016)

Some from today


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> That's a very nice shot, DPC. Do you have any thoughts relative to the highlights of the water, which to me are a little distracting, perhaps they could be toned down??
> 
> Jack



Jack, hi! I went back to the original RAW file. I really can't reduce the highlights in any way that produces a decent result, at least to my eyes.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 3, 2016)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > That's a very nice shot, DPC. Do you have any thoughts relative to the highlights of the water, which to me are a little distracting, perhaps they could be toned down??
> ...



If you chose to the way I would approach it would be to make a blue gradient from two background samples from bottom left to top right, to maintain an accurate fade, on a new color layer. Then use blending mode and blend style to taste. This would maintain the colors and the natural fade and stop any pixels falling to absolute white. 

It can be very subtle and is the kind of thing that makes a huge difference to a print but little difference to most viewers on browsers with their screens turned up way too bright.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...




Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## npdien (Oct 3, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Yes, dpc, would be nice to paint this.
> And may I have your permission to have my wife paint this in watercolor?
> A couple of samples of her portfolio.
> Thanks.
> ...



Very nice paintings. Your wife is really talented, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Oct 3, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Some from today


Nice shots, Danski0224. I like the second one of the trio best.


----------



## npdien (Oct 3, 2016)

dpc said:


> Looking through the boughs in a cedar forest in the Rocky Mountains of western Canada


The colors are fantastic, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you, npdien, for the kind words. Appreciate it.
You seem to have a great variety of flowering plants. Keep your photos coming.
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> Some from today



Nice shots, Danski0224.


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2016)

Lovely picture, npdien.


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Click and npdien.


----------



## npdien (Oct 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely picture, npdien.





lion rock said:


> Thank you, npdien, for the kind words. Appreciate it.
> You seem to have a great variety of flowering plants. Keep your photos coming.
> -r



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Looking through the boughs in a cedar forest in the Rocky Mountains of western Canada
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2016)

I posted this in another forum, but it goes here as well. Not flowers, of course, but definitely "other flora".

Cedar forest in the mountains of the Canadian Rocky Mountains a week ago Saturday.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 4, 2016)

Asiatic Dayflower.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 4, 2016)

chrysoberyl,
very nice.
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Asiatic Dayflower.



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 4, 2016)

lion rock said:


> chrysoberyl,
> very nice.
> -r
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Asiatic Dayflower.




Very nice picture of a beautiful flower.


----------



## npdien (Oct 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> I posted this in another forum, but it goes here as well. Not flowers, of course, but definitely "other flora".
> 
> Cedar forest in the mountains of the Canadian Rocky Mountains a week ago Saturday.



Nice landscape, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this in another forum, but it goes here as well. Not flowers, of course, but definitely "other flora".
> ...




Thanks, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 6, 2016)

Well, since I got away with it last time I thought I'd post an update to my planter as another "flower shot". 

This has turned into a small nightmare since today I was working with outside temperatures around 2C and it was windy and not much sun. 

Remaining (if you have an imagination) is some mountain peaks and their reflection in the water below. I only have the bluish granite that represents the water flowing under the bridge. Yes that's supposed to be a bridge! Cutting granite to a fine point is ...... a pain, since it almost always fractures. The planter should have been "trued up" but I was careless and so there is a little unevenness to the surface that I'll have to polish down in places - ugh.

There, now I feel better. Hopefully I have some sympathy from CR members. :'(

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 6, 2016)

Jack,
Sorry I can't give you sympathy 8) !
I can, however, give you high praise.
The bridge is the first thing I noticed and the scene beyond the bridge, too. Completely well done ;D ;D !
Great job. Keep warm and chip away!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Well, since I got away with it last time I thought I'd post an update to my planter as another "flower shot".
> 
> This has turned into a small nightmare since today I was working with outside temperatures around 2C and it was windy and not much sun.
> 
> ...


----------



## npdien (Oct 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, since I got away with it last time I thought I'd post an update to my planter as another "flower shot".
> 
> This has turned into a small nightmare since today I was working with outside temperatures around 2C and it was windy and not much sun.
> 
> ...


Truly amazing. What a fantastic achievement! Certainly a lot of complexity in it. Now, I know why you have complained about your backache. Well done and hope that you can now get some well-earned rest over the weekend.


----------



## npdien (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice!
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Sorry I can't give you sympathy 8) !
> I can, however, give you high praise.



+1 Great job. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## joe_r (Oct 6, 2016)

After seeing the beautiful work by npdien and others, I realized that maybe I should take a step back once in a while and not do such close ups and abstract shots all the time. Here's one attempt I was pretty happy with:



End of Summer by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Oct 6, 2016)

Great.
-r



joe_r said:


> After seeing the beautiful work by npdien and others, I realized that maybe I should take a step back once in a while and not do such close ups and abstract shots all the time. Here's one attempt I was pretty happy with:
> 
> ,on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2016)

Lovely. Very nice picture, Joe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok Jack. 
As no one else was giving any, you have my sympathy for having to work outside in 2 celsius temperatures with wind and not much sun, you have my sympathy for your backache, and not being able to spend much time on your photography, but wow, what a scene you have created there, truly fabulous. I think after that you deserve to take some time with your new cameras, yes one of each that you want (I think you have earned at least two) and go take some shots before the snow. 
I can only imagine the patience you have needed to cut that lot to fit and look how you wanted it. Well done sir. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Well, since I got away with it last time I thought I'd post an update to my planter as another "flower shot".
> 
> This has turned into a small nightmare since today I was working with outside temperatures around 2C and it was windy and not much sun.
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)

joe_r said:


> After seeing the beautiful work by npdien and others, I realized that maybe I should take a step back once in a while and not do such close ups and abstract shots all the time. Here's one attempt I was pretty happy with:
> 
> 
> 
> End of Summer by Joe, on Flickr




Very nice! Love the colours and composition.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Very, very nice!


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)

Ripe wheat field last week... 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Oct 6, 2016)

dpc,
Very nice!
-r



dpc said:


>


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Very nice!
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)

Roses...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 6, 2016)

joe_r said:


> After seeing the beautiful work by npdien and others, I realized that maybe I should take a step back once in a while and not do such close ups and abstract shots all the time. Here's one attempt I was pretty happy with:
> 
> 
> 
> End of Summer by Joe, on Flickr



Exactly what entered my head a while back. In fact that's my goal now with other subjects such as birds. Not everyone wants to see a sterile clinical shot of a subject for science purposes. I've at least gotten that into my head. Neither are very predictable good poses always great either. It comes down to originality and being willing to step out of the box. So I seem to know this but why can't I do it! 

Nice shot!

For those of you sympathizing with my planter project and sore back, thanks truly. This one example is a snapshot of my whole life of similar projects. Once a fool always a fool.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 6, 2016)

DPC, you sure get around finding the most interesting subjects - good stuff. Makes me also want to see what's out there and photograph it.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> DPC, you sure get around finding the most interesting subjects - good stuff. Makes me also want to see what's out there and photograph it.
> 
> Jack




Thanks, Jack. I wish I got around more.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Nice series of shots, I really like dsf1200. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


>


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shot of what I have found to be quite a difficult subject to get a shot that looks good. In anther post you mentioned the first snow, I hope this farmer got his wheat in before the snow. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Ripe wheat field last week... 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2016)

dpc said:


> Ripe wheat field last week... 8)



Nice shot, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice series of shots, I really like dsf1200.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham!


----------



## lion rock (Oct 7, 2016)

Jack,
I edited out a bit of your statements, but left the key points are intact.
"Originality" and "different than the masses." Those are what we should strive to do. I have a friend who works as a newspaper photographer who invited me to my school's football game and he said I should take "art" photo of the game! I guess we should try his suggestion. Any idea how, Jack?
On the other hand, photos are a records of what we want to see, can we take a real scene and convert it artistically?
I struggle.

Don't be so hard on yourself, we all have "why didn't I do it another way" moments. I still think you make the planter were well. I guess you've made it artistically, really!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> In fact that's my goal now with other subjects such as birds. Not everyone wants to see a sterile clinical shot of a subject for science purposes. It comes down to originality and being willing to step out of the box. So I seem to know this but why can't I do it!
> 
> Nice shot!
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shot of what I have found to be quite a difficult subject to get a shot that looks good. In anther post you mentioned the first snow, I hope this farmer got his wheat in before the snow.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks again!


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Ripe wheat field last week... 8)
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## npdien (Oct 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> joe_r said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing the beautiful work by npdien and others, I realized that maybe I should take a step back once in a while and not do such close ups and abstract shots all the time. Here's one attempt I was pretty happy with:
> ...


You're right, Jack. While the main subject of a photo should be in focus, we are not always required to create nature photos that are anatomically detailed from side to side but miss the artistic lines, forms, shapes, colors, textures, patterns and lighting therein.
Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Oct 7, 2016)

joe_r said:


> After seeing the beautiful work by npdien and others, I realized that maybe I should take a step back once in a while and not do such close ups and abstract shots all the time. Here's one attempt I was pretty happy with:
> 
> 
> 
> End of Summer by Joe, on Flickr



Hi Joe_r. It's great to know you are inspired to make such an interesting change to your photographic style, resulting in such impressive photo. I like the contrast between the colors, the background and the diagoal lines in the picture.
Cheers, Dien


----------



## npdien (Oct 7, 2016)

dpc said:


> Roses...


Very nice rose pictures, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2016)

Another very nice shot. Well done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 7, 2016)

dpc,
beautiful roses. Good for a significant other!
Beautiful photo.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Oct 7, 2016)

npdien,
Nice composition and colors!
-r


npdien said:


>


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Roses...
> ...




Thank you


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2016)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> beautiful roses. Good for a significant other!
> Beautiful photo.
> -r




Thanks


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Beautiful hydrangea photo, npdien


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 7, 2016)

dpc said:


> Beautiful hydrangea photo, npdien



Ah ha, and I was wondering what it was. 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Oct 8, 2016)

Click said:


> Another very nice shot. Well done, npdien.





lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Nice composition and colors!
> -r





dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Dpc, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 8, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely



I like how you've captured the flowers in proximity to the leaves.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 8, 2016)

npdien said:


>



excellent composition and colours


----------



## lion rock (Oct 8, 2016)

npdien,
Very cheerful!
-r


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 10, 2016)

A few more


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> A few more



Nice pictures.


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks Click.


----------



## npdien (Oct 10, 2016)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Very cheerful!
> -r





Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely
> ...





lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Very cheerful!
> -r



Thanks, Lion Rock, Click, Jack and Dpc. I was just lucky to find the flowers.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2016)

danski0224, very nice.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2016)

Another really nice one Dien. Any chance you could give us a little higher resolution since the CR original doesn't display too well for whatever reason?

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another really nice one Dien. Any chance you could give us a little higher resolution since the CR original doesn't display too well for whatever reason?
> 
> Jack



Jack, I missed your planter update picture until now. Very impressive and it looks amazing. You should be proud.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2016)

Ryananthony, why, very nice of you to say so. I'm thrilled that it is being accepted as at least better than an eyesore. I've had moments of discomfort as folk have driven up and down the road apparently wondering what that fool is doing day after day, week after week, with granite strewn all over the driveway. The day after this shot - snow everywhere and only dead plants! However, it really is too early for winter (please) so maybe I can still finish it.

I will eventually post one more shot, if I live long enough. 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Oct 11, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another really nice one Dien. Any chance you could give us a little higher resolution since the CR original doesn't display too well for whatever reason?
> 
> Jack



Thanks for the recommendation. However, when I insert a photos with higher resolution, i.e. 800 x 534 in Flickr.com (instead of 640 x 427), the photo outsizes the frame in Canonrumors.com and a horizontal scroll bar appears at the bottom of the frame. As such, today I take another approach to post the photo, attaching the photo directly to Canonrumors.com instead of embedding it from Flickr.com.

Thanks for your lifting note, Jack
Cheers, Dien


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 11, 2016)

Shensi Fir Tree by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2016)

Dien, that's it. Beautiful and now sharp so I can enjoy it fully, provided it's not too much trouble for you. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2016)

jwilbern said:


> Shensi Fir Tree by John Berninger, on Flickr



Nice and intriguing, another of natures "if we only would look closer" beauties.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Oct 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dien, that's it. Beautiful and now sharp so I can enjoy it fully, provided it's not too much trouble for you.
> 
> Jack


Thanks, Jack.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2016)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Nicely done, npdien.



+1 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 13, 2016)

Ive been pretty busy with work, so I haven't been able to go out and take pictures lately. Yesterday I purchased some roses for the wife, and decided I would try out my newly purchased 100L before she got home to see them.


----------



## npdien (Oct 14, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Ive been pretty busy with work, so I haven't been able to go out and take pictures lately. Yesterday I purchased some roses for the wife, and decided I would try out my newly purchased 100L before she got home to see them.


Nice shots, Ryananthony. When converted into black and white pictures, they look quite abstract.


----------



## npdien (Oct 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done, npdien.
> ...



Thanks, Click and Jack.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice. Well done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 14, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, npdien.



Yes, very nice. It's provoking a question in my thought process regarding how to approach that kind of shot. Does it matter if the background (sky) is blown out to featureless/colorless white?

Jack


----------



## npdien (Oct 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Well done, npdien.
> ...



Hi Jack, The background can also be the sky or the ground. In the above picture, I was interested in taking the sky as the background that was too bright and blown out to become white in the picture because I wanted to avoid a busy and distracting background. 

Thanks, Jack and Click.

Thanks


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks Dien. I guess what I was wondering was it being totally featureless like a sheet of white paper vs, having some bokeh kind of effect with maybe a hint of blue or ?? Of course we don't want distractions.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2016)

Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## rpt (Oct 16, 2016)

The Canna plant on the terrace flowered and I used the Focus Stacking feature in Magic Lantern that I have on my 5D3 and stacked 29 images to get this one. I used LR for the edit and PS to stack (blend).


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi rpt. 
Absolutely lovely, ?gunning? stunning detail and a lovely colour. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rpt said:


> The Canna plant on the terrace flowered and I used the Focus Stacking feature in Magic Lantern that I have on my 5D3 and stacked 29 images to get this one. I used LR for the edit and PS to stack (blend).


----------



## rpt (Oct 16, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi rpt.
> Absolutely lovely, gunning detail and a lovely colour.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Thanks. This flower has made my day!


----------



## lion rock (Oct 16, 2016)

rpt,
Excellent shots and stacking.
-r




rpt said:


> The Canna plant on the terrace flowered and I used the Focus Stacking feature in Magic Lantern that I have on my 5D3 and stacked 29 images to get this one. I used LR for the edit and PS to stack (blend).


----------



## rpt (Oct 16, 2016)

lion rock said:


> rpt,
> Excellent shots and stacking.
> -r
> 
> ...


Thanks. It is a breeze with ML and Adobe. This flower made my day today


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2016)

rpt said:


> The Canna plant on the terrace flowered and I used the Focus Stacking feature in Magic Lantern that I have on my 5D3 and stacked 29 images to get this one. I used LR for the edit and PS to stack (blend).



Lovely. Well done, rpt.


----------



## rpt (Oct 16, 2016)

Click said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > The Canna plant on the terrace flowered and I used the Focus Stacking feature in Magic Lantern that I have on my 5D3 and stacked 29 images to get this one. I used LR for the edit and PS to stack (blend).
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2016)

Click said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > The Canna plant on the terrace flowered and I used the Focus Stacking feature in Magic Lantern that I have on my 5D3 and stacked 29 images to get this one. I used LR for the edit and PS to stack (blend).
> ...



Add me to the list but no need to reply. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 16, 2016)

I wish I had my macro 100LII with me.
Shot with 24-70LII.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 17, 2016)

lion rock said:


> I wish I had my macro 100LII with me.
> Shot with 24-70LII.
> -r



Hey Riley! Very nice - you almost tricked me on the mantis. We don't have them here.

In fact we don't have anything much here except snow and grey cloudy skies!! :'(

However, the big reds are back, maybe new ones, it's hard to tell. Snow spells harder times ahead for the critters.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks Jack.
The mantis was a bigger one. I used to get one from someone's home every summer as a pet, but found out that they could catch hummingbird, so i quit playing with them, though, as an insect, they are quite gorgeous.
Hope you're not having too much snow yet. We have quite a mild time yet.
Happy you're getting the red heads again. I hear them here, still don't see them. I saw a flock of turkeys a week ago and heard them again this morning.
I have a number of photos I took from my recent trip to eastern VA., I'd be posting them in other threads. Look out for them
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had my macro 100LII with me.
> ...


----------



## npdien (Oct 17, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Dien. I guess what I was wondering was it being totally featureless like a sheet of white paper vs, having some bokeh kind of effect with maybe a hint of blue or ?? Of course we don't want distractions.
> 
> Jack


Here is another high-key photo using the sky as background, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 17, 2016)

Dien, I think observing on the monitor is not the best representation but in that case I don't prefer the background. Framed would be quite different I think.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Oct 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dien, I think observing on the monitor is not the best representation but in that case I don't prefer the background. Framed would be quite different I think.
> 
> Jack


Thanks for your advice about framing, Jack.
Here is a low-key picture of the same kind of flower.


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice. Well done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, npdien.



+1

Dien, I'm not qualified to give advice, I'm just sharing thoughts and contemplating. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice.  Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice.  Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## npdien (Oct 19, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Well done, npdien.
> ...


Thanks, Click and Jack.


----------



## npdien (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2016)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Nicely done, npdien.



Dien, it is lovely but the quality in the thread is poor and that essentially kills its appeal. It's not unlike looking out my window when it needs cleaning at a bird.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2016)

Adhering to the "flowers and other flora" theme but moving away from flowers for a moment: from a wheat field I passed on my walk this morning.


----------



## npdien (Oct 22, 2016)

dpc said:


> Adhering to the "flowers and other flora" theme but moving away from flowers for a moment: from a wheat field I passed on my walk this morning.


Great effort and nice shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

Lovely. Well done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 22, 2016)

Great ones, dpc and npdien!
-r


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 23, 2016)

One of the same roses from last week. 1dx, 100L


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Ryananthony said:
 

> One of the same roses from last week. 1dx, 100L



Very nice. Every rose my wife ever got ended up hanging up side down like that drying for future use.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Oct 23, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely. Well done, npdien.





lion rock said:


> Great ones, dpc and npdien!
> -r


Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2016)

Tip of a willow (I think) branch descending into a pond.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 23, 2016)

dpc,
Very nice.
Question: Did you shoot this within a slot of trees? I'd like to see a slightly wider field so the tree branch has a bit more space on either side. I like the light playing on the leaves, quite a mysterious scene.
Thanks.
-r



dpc said:


> Tip of a willow (I think) branch descending into a pond.


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2016)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Very nice.
> Question: Did you shoot this within a slot of trees? I'd like to see a slightly wider field so the tree branch has a bit more space on either side. I like the light playing on the leaves, quite a mysterious scene.
> Thanks.
> ...


----------



## npdien (Oct 24, 2016)

Bleeding Heart Vine, Bleeding Glory-Bower, Glory-Bower, Bagflower or Beauty Bush


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2016)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## lion rock (Oct 25, 2016)

dpc,
very pleasant and spring-like!
-r



dpc said:


>


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2016)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> very pleasant and spring-like!
> -r
> 
> ...




Thanks! Anticipating spring even though we haven't got to winter yet.


----------



## nats1mom (Oct 25, 2016)

Captured this past weekend on a birding outing.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 25, 2016)

a break from the traditional:

-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice break, kinda spooky.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2016)

dpc said:


>




Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dmrrsn1 (Oct 26, 2016)

A few taken over the weekend at 560mm f6.3
Straight out of camera, with no editing.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2016)

dmrrsn1 said:


> A few taken over the weekend at 560mm f6.3
> Straight out of camera, with no editing.



Nice pictures.  Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 28, 2016)

Not been around posting here for a loooong while, but that doesn't mean I'm not shooting.
Here a sample from two months ago. I couldn't resist the play between the shadow on the water surface and the plant itself.
_EF 100/2.8L @ f/2.8 and 1/1600s, ISO 320_
(No bloody clue at all about what plant it is.)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2016)

DominoDude, very nice.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 29, 2016)

Ventured out into the rain with my 1DX and 100L.

1.ISO 640 1/320 f2.8
2.ISO 320 1/60 f2.8


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 29, 2016)

ISO 3200 1/320 f9


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> ISO 3200 1/320 f9




Very nice.  Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice. But it gives me a sense of depression :'(.
-r



Ryananthony said:


> ISO 3200 1/320 f9


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Ventured out into the rain with my 1DX and 100L.
> 
> 1.ISO 640 1/320 f2.8
> 2.ISO 320 1/60 f2.8



I like 2 the best. Very nice.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Ryan. 
Nice set of shots, I think the second shot is lovely, great contrast in colours with the background. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> Ventured out into the rain with my 1DX and 100L.
> 
> 1.ISO 640 1/320 f2.8
> 2.ISO 320 1/60 f2.8


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2016)

I have taken the liberty of posting my planter landscape under the guise of it displaying flowers in the past. Now the flowers are long gone so I don't have that excuse but it still qualifies under the over-aching topic of landscape so here goes. This is not finished but it's finished enough that it's not going to change too much in the spring (three trees to insert) and so, one last shot for anyone that's interested.

It was a huge project only an (slightly) mentally imbalanced person would tackle! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Nov 2, 2016)

Jack,
Great job.
Looking very nice. I'd say it looks very finished. I like the bridge and highway (?) and those trees really set up the "size" of the scene.
Wonderful.
-r


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2016)

Congrats on the great work. Well done, Jack, it's innovative and stylish.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
That is a superb piece of work, I can't wait to see it finished and full of flowers next spring. I think lion rock's comment just about sums it up. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> I have taken the liberty of posting my planter landscape under the guise of it displaying flowers in the past. Now the flowers are long gone so I don't have that excuse but it still qualifies under the over-aching topic of landscape so here goes. This is not finished but it's finished enough that it's not going to change too much in the spring (three trees to insert) and so, one last shot for anyone that's interested.
> 
> It was a huge project only an (slightly) mentally imbalanced person would tackle!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2016)

Very nice shot,dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot,dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 4, 2016)

Peony & Sakura Flowers 

Japan (Nagoya) - Spring 2016


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2016)

dpc said:


>



Very nice. Now that can't be recent in Saskatchewan or is your weather that much better than ours! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2016)

larusejunior, very nice!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




No, i'm sure our weather is comparable to yours. The picture was taken at the Butterfly Gardens in Victoria this past September.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 4, 2016)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...




Did you enjoy the Butterfly gardens? I might be making a trip to Victoria next weekend.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Yes we did. They're great for taking pictures.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## npdien (Nov 5, 2016)

dpc said:


>


Nice picture, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Nice lighting and colours!


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 6, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Nice shot !!!


----------



## npdien (Nov 7, 2016)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Dpc, Click and Larusejunior.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 8, 2016)

Japan Wisteria

Japan (Nagoya) - Spring 2016


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2016)

larusejunior said:


> Japan Wisteria
> 
> Japan (Nagoya) - Spring 2016




Nice!


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 8, 2016)

npdien said:


>




Beautiful!


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's one I took this summer. I don't often do flower photos, and I shot this with a 70-200 which wouldn't normally be my lens of choice for this. I'm quite proud of it, actually.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Here's one I took this summer. I don't often do flower photos, and I shot this with a 70-200 which wouldn't normally be my lens of choice for this. I'm quite proud of it, actually.




Well done! A very nice picture. Love the colours.


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 11, 2016)

dpc said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one I took this summer. I don't often do flower photos, and I shot this with a 70-200 which wouldn't normally be my lens of choice for this. I'm quite proud of it, actually.
> ...



Thank you!  I appreciate the nice comment.


----------



## npdien (Nov 17, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, R1-7D.


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2016)

Lovely.


----------



## npdien (Nov 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2016)

npdien said:


>


Lovely!


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2016)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 23, 2016)

rpt said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Click said:


> Nicely done, npdien.



Thanks, Rpt and Click. These flowers last only one day. they often bloom in the morning and wither in the late afternoon.


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2016)

npdien said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > npdien said:
> ...


I love the way you have framed it with the flowers in the background leading up to the one in focus.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2016)

rpt said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Exactly the way I related too - very nice!

Here's one I took near McBride BC - old growth cedar. Not sure it has any merit other than the trees sure were impressive.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Nov 23, 2016)

I like your shot Jack. I have a similar one taken of the Redwoods at Muir Woods SF, CA. When I find it,I will post it.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 23, 2016)

About a month ago, I was over in my neighbouring country Denmark. Primary goal was to find a new employer at the job-fair that was going on in Elsinore (Helsingør), though my IT skills wasn't really what they were looking for.

So after being fed up with the situation I decided to take a stroll through the narrow, old streets of the town. I must say the streets didn't disappoint. They are not afraid of using warm, rather intense, colours on their houses. (They were standing so close to each other that you could almost touch both sides of the street if you stood in the middle.)

Red rose with yellow wall as backdrop ->


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> About a month ago, I was over in my neighbouring country Denmark. Primary goal was to find a new employer at the job-fair that was going on in Elsinore (Helsingør), though my IT skills wasn't really what they were looking for.
> 
> So after being fed up with the situation I decided to take a stroll through the narrow, old streets of the town. I must say the streets didn't disappoint. They are not afraid of using warm, rather intense, colours on their houses. (They were standing so close to each other that you could almost touch both sides of the street if you stood in the middle.)
> 
> Red rose with yellow wall as backdrop ->



Thanks rpt. DD shooting is certainly more fun than work or job hunting; very nice.

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > About a month ago, I was over in my neighbouring country Denmark. Primary goal was to find a new employer at the job-fair that was going on in Elsinore (Helsingør), though my IT skills wasn't really what they were looking for.
> ...


Thanks, Jack!
Yes, certainly so, but a job - or at least a reliable and steady income - would make it far easier to ditch the old body and get a 1DX. Dreaming is free though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2016)

DominoDude, yes the reality of life, we need money. A used 1DX should be falling in price in the near future I anticipate, so maybe the dream will come true. I can tell you that a few months ago I never even dreamt of the camera and lens combo that's my go to for birds now. I just went on faith when my wife insisted we could handle the cost - after all she handles the money so who am I to question. 

Maybe a creditor will show up and repossess it all! 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Nov 28, 2016)

Here's one I took near McBride BC - old growth cedar. Not sure it has any merit other than the trees sure were impressive.

Jack

Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Nov 28, 2016)

rpt said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Thanks, Rpt.


----------



## npdien (Nov 28, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> About a month ago, I was over in my neighbouring country Denmark. Primary goal was to find a new employer at the job-fair that was going on in Elsinore (Helsingør), though my IT skills wasn't really what they were looking for.
> 
> So after being fed up with the situation I decided to take a stroll through the narrow, old streets of the town. I must say the streets didn't disappoint. They are not afraid of using warm, rather intense, colours on their houses. (They were standing so close to each other that you could almost touch both sides of the street if you stood in the middle.)
> 
> Red rose with yellow wall as backdrop ->


Lovely picture, DominoDude.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice.  Well done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2016)

npdien said:


> Here's one I took near McBride BC - old growth cedar. Not sure it has any merit other than the trees sure were impressive.
> 
> Jack
> 
> Nice picture, Jack.



Thanks Dien, the more I see it the more it strikes me as just too drab! Any ideas how this could have been more striking? For sure the sky wasn't cooperating.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2016)

On the grounds of Royal Roads University, Victoria, British Columbia. T'ain't a flower but 'tis part of the florasphere (sic).


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one I took near McBride BC - old growth cedar. Not sure it has any merit other than the trees sure were impressive.
> ...



I like pictures like this. I posted a similar one some time ago. Pretty much a classic shot if you're in the midst of tall timber. Maybe go back to the RAW file and boost the exposure and saturation a bit.


----------



## knkedlaya (Dec 3, 2016)

Pink n green..


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2016)

knkedlaya said:


> Pink n green..



Well done, knkedlaya.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks dpc - went back and I'd already tried, but pushed some more - just not worthy. Too much dynamic range for one shot I guess. Never done it to this point in my progression, but I guess I should have bracketed two or three quick shots and tried combining them.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks dpc - went back and I'd already tried, but pushed some more - just not worthy. Too much dynamic range for one shot I guess. Never done it to this point in my progression, but I guess I should have bracketed two or three quick shots and tried combining them.
> 
> Jack



The composition of the picture has a strong appeal to me. The larger tree to the left surrounded by it's supplicants creates a halo-like effect that is quite striking. I wouldn't worry about the dynamic range. I sometimes think there's too much made of that. A personal reflection, of course. I don't think it's particularly important to emphasize lifting the shadows a lot here. Just the slightest increase in exposure or the shadow slider may do the trick nicely. Of course, I don't know what the RAW file's like. In any event I like the picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks dpc, I also like the composition but not the dreariness. So, I will make a renewed effort. Basically, the sky is totally blown but otherwise the exposure is close. DPP highlight slider fully left, shadow slider 2/3 right. All I've got there to work with is brown and green. Anyway, here it is with lots of over-processing.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
I think what you have done is a great improvement on the original, the colours look better to me but I wasn't there so don't know how lifelike they are, the sky is such a small part that I don't think it being blown out really hurts compared to the brightening of the remainder of the content. 
Just an opinion and worth what it cost you! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks dpc, I also like the composition but not the dreariness. So, I will make a renewed effort. Basically, the sky is totally blown but otherwise the exposure is close. DPP highlight slider fully left, shadow slider 2/3 right. All I've got there to work with is brown and green. Anyway, here it is with lots of over-processing.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> I think what you have done is a great improvement on the original, the colours look better to me but I wasn't there so don't know how lifelike they are, the sky is such a small part that I don't think it being blown out really hurts compared to the brightening of the remainder of the content.
> Just an opinion and worth what it cost you! ;D
> 
> ...



Opinions like that are always welcome! 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks dpc, I also like the composition but not the dreariness. So, I will make a renewed effort. Basically, the sky is totally blown but otherwise the exposure is close. DPP highlight slider fully left, shadow slider 2/3 right. All I've got there to work with is brown and green. Anyway, here it is with lots of over-processing.
> 
> Jack




That looks better, Jack. If you don't care for what you call the dreariness, try touching up the green luminence a bit. I think it looks O.K. the way it is, though. Not everything is vibrant colours and blue skies.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2016)

dpc I think I'll just quit while I'm ahead. While I'm not fanatical about such things it isn't really what I prefer to do with shots unless there is a compelling reason. It's fun to consider the + and - of shots and how things can be addressed though, so thanks for that.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

From warmer times...


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

Leaf caught in bark of ancient elm...


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

Iris: both taken with macro lenses, the first with a Tokina 35mm and the second with a Canon 100mmL. The Tokina was a fantastic lens, no longer made. I gave it to one of my children but it's still calling to me.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

Pansy...


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2016)

dpc said:


> Pansy...



Lovely  Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Pansy...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

It's cold and snowy now, so it's nice to be reminded of summer.


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 8, 2016)

"Flower Island" Mainau, Germany


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> "Flower Island" Mainau, Germany




Nicely done, LordofTackle.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 8, 2016)

Just bloomed.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Just bloomed.
> -r



Ooh, I like this one. LofT that's very nice too.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ooh, I like this one.



+1 Nicely done, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you Jack!
Thank you Click!

Over the weekend, I'll re-shoot them and may try stacking, wish me luck.
-r


----------



## rpt (Dec 9, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Thank you Jack!
> Thank you Click!
> 
> Over the weekend, I'll re-shoot them and may try stacking, wish me luck.
> -r


I agree with Jack and Click. It is lovely. 

What do you use to do the stacking? Also do you use Magic Lantern to shoot the stacks?


----------



## lion rock (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you RPT.
I don't use Magic Lantern. 
I had tried to move focus while keeping the camera still, or, moving the camera in small steps and keep the focus untouched and then stack with PS Elements with poor results.
I made a stepper motor driven linear stage which I completed recently and I want to "try" out. I don't know which program to use yet, I may go back to PS-E, or try Microsoft ICE, if it works.
But the whole point is to re-shoot with better lighting.
-r


----------



## npdien (Dec 9, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one I took near McBride BC - old growth cedar. Not sure it has any merit other than the trees sure were impressive.
> ...



Hi Jack

If I were you, I would not be worried about the sky which is blown out as it is quite a contrast to the dark areas of the picture. I just take time to process your picture a little bit, using Photoshop.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks Dien. Since it's mine I can say it. It's just another interesting ho-hum photo.  However next time I am through there I will try to do better, but how to is another thing.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Dec 10, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Thank you RPT.
> I don't use Magic Lantern.
> I had tried to move focus while keeping the camera still, or, moving the camera in small steps and keep the focus untouched and then stack with PS Elements with poor results.
> I made a stepper motor driven linear stage which I completed recently and I want to "try" out. I don't know which program to use yet, I may go back to PS-E, or try Microsoft ICE, if it works.
> ...



I am almost a magic lantern evangelist. 
Try it. It is great for focus stacking. No futzing around. It does all the work once you configure it.

Having said that, your stepper motor thingie sounds interesting.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok., RPT, I'll look into Magic Lantern.
Do you have some tips with ML for stack shots?

The photo is the hardware of the slide driven by an Arduino processor.
Thanks for your suggestion.
-r




rpt said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you RPT.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Ok., RPT, I'll look into Magic Lantern.
> Do you have some tips with ML for stack shots?
> 
> The photo is the hardware of the slide driven by an Arduino processor.
> ...



Riley, you and I could have a blast together creating gizmos! That's most impressive!!  I presume it will be computer driven with selectable drive distances. 

I used to teach servo systems and motor drive concepts to technology students at the technical college where I worked but now electronics is not up there on my list. It's the mechanical aspects that enthuse me more and my love of getting on the lathe, welding, etc. We should put our heads together on some project.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Dec 10, 2016)

Jack,
The actual unit, the black anodized portion with the drive screw, stage and stepper motor, was purchased when I was in college, some 30 years ago in a surplus store in Pasadena, CA. I now finally found a use for it.
The control is an Arduino micro controller running a stepper motor circuit. I can set it from "home position" to any number of steps (displacement), pause for about 5 seconds so the setup ceases vibration, then take a photo. Step and repeat for a preset number of photos.
I'm still working on the part to shoot panos, both horizontal panning and vertical tilt. Requires 2 axis motion. No machinery on it yet. Don't think it is so useful because out in the field, the power requirement is not always available.

I did the machining to modify the stepper stage and built all the peripheral. Learned the Arduino programming and wrote the timing and used the Arduino resources available on the internet to get the program going.

This is what I do, mainly hired for instrumentation/servicing/designing electronics etc. Then it morphed to do computer administration, too. The latter part is not what I like to do, but it earns my salary.

I have a lot of these projects done (both personal and work) and still have a number in my plate to do, when I return from vacation in mid January.

If you have any projects in mind, I'd love to play with you. Let's talk.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, you and I could have a blast together creating gizmos! That's most impressive!!  I presume it will be computer driven with selectable drive distances.
> 
> I used to teach servo systems and motor drive concepts to technology students at the technical college where I worked but now electronics is not up there on my list. It's the mechanical aspects that enthuse me more and my love of getting on the lathe, welding, etc. We should put our heads together on some project.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, Riley, we need to PM on this and see what fun might come of it. I also was a great collector of stuff like you describe. I now have a former student living near me who keeps in touch and he's much more up on things computer related, and mechanically inclined and equipped, building quadcopter etc. etc. Unfortunately, personalities as we are, typically get far too over-extended with our (unfinished) projects. 

Jack


----------



## rpt (Dec 12, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Ok., RPT, I'll look into Magic Lantern.
> Do you have some tips with ML for stack shots?
> 
> The photo is the hardware of the slide driven by an Arduino processor.
> ...


Taking the stacking shots is very simple. You focus at one point and then set the number of shots in front of that plane and how many behind. That's it. Then when you tell it to go, it does all the focusing and clicking. If you are using a flash, you can even set the interval between shots! I use photoshop to do the merging.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks RPT.
Sure sounds simple enough.
Now, I have to go to the Magic site, download and install. No, no, learn to use it first before running, 
Thanks for your pointers.
I couldn't do it until after mid January. I'm packing for a trip starting in a few days.
-r



rpt said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Ok., RPT, I'll look into Magic Lantern.
> ...


----------



## rpt (Dec 13, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Thanks RPT.
> Sure sounds simple enough.
> Now, I have to go to the Magic site, download and install. No, no, learn to use it first before running,
> Thanks for your pointers.
> ...


Cool! Enjoy th trip.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks RPT.
I'll shoot a lot, and hopefully a few would be good enough for CR.
-r

<edit>
PS.,
Bringing 5D3/24-70_2.8LII, 7D2/70-200_2.8LII with spare batteries plus Little and Big Stoppers, soft grad ND filters and loads of CF & SD cards.
Ready for battle!



rpt said:


> Cool! Enjoy th trip.


----------



## npdien (Dec 14, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Just bloomed.
> -r


Nice picture, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Dec 14, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Ok., RPT, I'll look into Magic Lantern.
> Do you have some tips with ML for stack shots?
> 
> The photo is the hardware of the slide driven by an Arduino processor.
> ...


Very impressive device, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Dec 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Dien. Since it's mine I can say it. It's just another interesting ho-hum photo.  However next time I am through there I will try to do better, but how to is another thing.
> 
> Jack



Hi, Jack. When I am not sure about how to take attractive photos of something, I often take a number of its photos under various compositions, hoping there are some more interesting photos of them.


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2016)

Seasonal colours...


----------



## lion rock (Dec 14, 2016)

npdien,
I appreciate your high praise, that's humbling!
The carriage sled is a surplus unit for a syringe pump in its former life. Fun to give it a different use. One of my many "hobby.
Thanks.
-r


----------



## npdien (Dec 15, 2016)

dpc said:


> Seasonal colours...


Nice picture with interesting colors, Dpc.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2016)

Lovely picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Seasonal colours...
> ...




Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2016)

Flora but no flowers...


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2016)

Autumn leaves...


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2016)

1. Foliage filled mountain crevasse
2. Young cedar growing on mountainside


----------



## gruhl28 (Dec 15, 2016)

dpc said:


> Seasonal colours...


That is a striking photo, dpc. What is that? How did you light it, and what are all the colors in the background?


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2016)

gruhl28 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Seasonal colours...
> ...




I don't know what the plants are. I saw them at a winery in the Okanagan Valley of British Columbia this past September. The colours are all plants. I bumped the saturation a bit to bring out the colours more and used the radial filter in Lightroom 5 for the vignette.


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2016)

Moving away from the flower theme for a bit: The forum is about Flowers and _Other Flora_ after all



Cedar forest...


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2016)

Cedar forest... Gotta love the smell of cedar.


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2016)

Deep in the rain forest...


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2016)

Lupins, I think.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2016)

1. Holiday colours
2. Cedar growing in the shade of a mountain crevasse


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)

Flowers and other flora...


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)

Other flora:


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)

Green moss growning on large cedar trunk... Other flora:


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 19, 2016)

I really like the B&W picture, nice structures 

-Sebastian


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> I really like the B&W picture, nice structures
> 
> -Sebastian




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)

Water lily...


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 19, 2016)

dpc said:


> Water lily...


I love your water lily, and the B&W tree trunk that seems to be straight out of a fairy tale. Great ones, dpc!


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 19, 2016)

I just registered on the second glance that there is some kind of face visible in the lower part of the trunk..very nice 
Fairy tale describes it pretty good 

-Sebastian


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Water lily...
> ...




Thanks, DD!


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> I just registered on the second glance that there is some kind of face visible in the lower part of the trunk..very nice
> Fairy tale describes it pretty good
> 
> -Sebastian




Thanks, Sebastian!


----------



## chauncey (Dec 19, 2016)

flower droplet...


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2016)

chauncey said:


> flower droplet...




Cool shot!

Well done, chauncey.


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 19, 2016)

Now THAT is a great shot chauncey 

-Sebastian


----------



## chauncey (Dec 20, 2016)

I think that deserves a kiss at least. ;D


----------



## lion rock (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice Chauncey!
-p


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2016)

Random flora from this past September in Victoria, British Columbia...


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2016)

Ditto...


----------



## npdien (Dec 29, 2016)

Nice colors, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 29, 2016)

Anyone know what goes wrong - I just missed a good number of posts even though notify is still active. I was wondering why there was no activity here and happened upon it in "unread posts".

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2016)

Nice pictures, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Dec 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2016)

npdien said:


> Nice colors, Dpc.




Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2016)

Croci in the shade...


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2016)

npdien said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures, npdien.
> ...




Nice picture, npdien!


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> Croci in the shade...




Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Croci in the shade...
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2017)

Okanagan Valley grapes on the vine...


----------



## npdien (Jan 6, 2017)

dpc said:


> Okanagan Valley grapes on the vine...


Nice picture with interesting colors, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 6, 2017)

I hate looking at flower pictures right now - all I have is snow! 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jan 6, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I hate looking at flower pictures right now - all I have is snow!
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack
As such, here is a hibiscus in the sunshine.


----------



## npdien (Jan 6, 2017)

dpc said:


> Croci in the shade...


Lovely picture, Dpc.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 6, 2017)

Sorry Jack about snow on the ground. 
My daughter just arrived into NYC/JFK airport and she screamed bloody murder about the white stuff on the ground!
Here's one I shot today.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Croci in the shade...
> ...




Thanks npdien!


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2017)

npdien said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I hate looking at flower pictures right now - all I have is snow!
> ...




Nice shot of the hibiscus. Like Jack I can only see snow outside but flowers bring a remembrance of spring and summer which signals hope for warmer, brighter days ahead. Besides we're off to Victoria B.C. for five weeks at the end of the month. Not balmy at this time of year but usually pretty nice compared to here. The cherry blossoms should be out when we get to Vancouver Island.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,

nice crocis, dpc. I like them being in the sunshine partly while the surroundings are in shade

lion rock: your latest picture has really vibrant colours. 

here is a picture from borage in our garden:





nearly the same with a bit longer exposure time for the background:





Frank


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

Lovely shots, dpdien.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Photorex. I prefer the second one. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Hi,
> 
> nice crocis, dpc. I like them being in the sunshine partly while the surroundings are in shade
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 6, 2017)

Amazing photos, all. I guess all I can do is dream too. Actually no, I need to trudge out in the snow and shoot some kind of bushes or grass and show some creativity but alas the holidays have made me lazy and exhausted - well you know. 

Actually, Jan 3, the sun shown and I simply had to get out and breathe in the -20 air. Lots to be thankful for.

Jack


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello Jack,

very nice landscape. I like such weather conditions. Freezing cold, sunshine and a lot of snow. Quiescence and loneliness. Today and tomorrow we do have similar weather here in Germany. Not the same amount of snow but also very cold (-20 to -10 degree Celsius during nighttime) and sunny which is very rare here.

Frank


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

Very nice picture, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks guys. Photorex, if the sun shines I'm a happy camper. The photo doesn't do justice to how beautiful it's been. However, as the years roll by the cold isn't quite as enjoyable. 

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jan 9, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Sorry Jack about snow on the ground.
> My daughter just arrived into NYC/JFK airport and she screamed bloody murder about the white stuff on the ground!
> Here's one I shot today.
> -r


Nice shots with beautiful colors, Lion Rock.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2017)

1. The season past
2. The season present


----------



## lion rock (Jan 9, 2017)

npdien,
Thank you.
I'm leaving the real Lion Rock for some cold and snow, and back to reality tomorrow!
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Jack about snow on the ground.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2017)

A bit of whimsy...


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm trying out DPP 4.5.20. I've never really used DPP for RAW conversion. It's not bad, actually. This picture was PPed entirely through DPP, no Lightroom.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2017)

dpc said:


> I'm trying out DPP 4.5.20. I've never really used DPP for RAW conversion. It's not bad, actually. This picture was PPed entirely through DPP, no Lightroom.



It looks very nice to me.


----------



## dpc (Jan 12, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying out DPP 4.5.20. I've never really used DPP for RAW conversion. It's not bad, actually. This picture was PPed entirely through DPP, no Lightroom.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2017)

With lens specific adjustments, I can't imagine Canon doesn't know how to get the most out of a RAW conversion. Nice to have only one DPP now.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Jan 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Amazing photos, all. I guess all I can do is dream too. Actually no, I need to trudge out in the snow and shoot some kind of bushes or grass and show some creativity but alas the holidays have made me lazy and exhausted - well you know.
> 
> Actually, Jan 3, the sun shown and I simply had to get out and breathe in the -20 air. Lots to be thankful for.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack
The area looks beautiful, quiet and peaceful.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2017)

Reminds me of spring and summer. It's been bloody cold here the past week, down near -40 C with the windchill factored in. :-[


----------



## azhelishot (Jan 13, 2017)

These were taken on a couple trips near Flagstaff, AZ last year looking for fall colors...


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice pictures, azhelishot.


----------



## azhelishot (Jan 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, azhelishot.



Thank You, Click...appreciate the feedback.


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## npdien (Jan 18, 2017)

dpc said:


>


Nice shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jan 18, 2017)

azhelishot said:


> These were taken on a couple trips near Flagstaff, AZ last year looking for fall colors...


Lovely photos, azhelishot.


----------



## npdien (Jan 18, 2017)

Rosebay or oleander


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2017)

dpc said:


>



Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jan 18, 2017)

EOS 30D
Canon 24-135 Macro


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2017)

jasonkayla2 said:


> EOS 30D
> Canon 24-135 Macro



Lovely. Nicely done, Jason.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2017)

jasonkayla2 said:


> EOS 30D
> Canon 24-135 Macro



Welcome to the forum. Nice picture. It has somewhat the look of a painting.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2017)

1. Autumn birch stand
2. Garry oak, I believe. A copse along the southern shore of Vancouver Island at Victoria. Being a bit whimsical. Trying out Affinity Photo.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2017)

In the midst of a rain forest...


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> In the midst of a rain forest...



Very nice, dpc.


----------



## M_Max (Jan 18, 2017)

No idea what type of plant it is, like all the plants I've taken pictures of, but it's pretty one.

Shot with a 1Ds MKiii and Canon 100mm 2.8 macro. Processed using DPP.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > In the midst of a rain forest...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> In the midst of a rain forest...



Ah, this is nice.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > In the midst of a rain forest...
> ...



Thanks, Jack!


----------



## npdien (Jan 19, 2017)

M_Max said:


> No idea what type of plant it is, like all the plants I've taken pictures of, but it's pretty one.
> 
> Shot with a 1Ds MKiii and Canon 100mm 2.8 macro. Processed using DPP.



Nice picture, M_Max.


----------



## npdien (Jan 19, 2017)

dpc said:


> In the midst of a rain forest...


Beautiful picture with great lighting and colors, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jan 19, 2017)

Flower at my home.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > In the midst of a rain forest...
> ...



Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)

npdien said:


> Flower at my home.




Nice! Reminds me of summer.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)

Wild daffodils...


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2017)

dpc said:


>



Oh how I love those grapes! Eating not viewing! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 19, 2017)

Very nice, dpc!
-r


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes, Jack, I agree. Drinking the fermented juice is a good option, too.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Very nice, dpc!
> -r




Thanks LR.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)

1. Ivy
2. Orchid


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 21, 2017)

really nice flowers and other flora around here.

I have got an amaryllis in full bloom.






Frank


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2017)

Photorex, dpc

Lovely shots guys.


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Photorex, dpc
> 
> Lovely shots guys.



8)


----------



## npdien (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice pictures, Dpc and Photorex.


----------



## npdien (Jan 25, 2017)

Apricot flowers


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2017)

npdien said:


> Apricot flowers



Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2017)

npdien said:


> Nice pictures, Dpc and Photorex.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2017)

npdien said:


> Apricot flowers




Love apricots and love these flower shots! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the two last one.


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the two last one.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## npdien (Jan 26, 2017)

dpc said:


> 8)


Lovely shots, Dpc. I prefer the second and third ones.


----------



## npdien (Jan 26, 2017)

More apricot flowers.


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 8)
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Jan 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2017)

Very nice pictures, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2017)

I chime in, too! Nice!
-r



Click said:


> Very nice pictures, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2017)

Last night shots.
-r


----------



## npdien (Jan 29, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I chime in, too! Nice!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jan 29, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Last night shots.
> -r



Lovely orchid shots, Lion Rock.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2017)

npdien said:


> Lovely orchid shots, Lion Rock.



+1 Nicely done, Lion Rock.


----------



## plumeriajoe (Jan 29, 2017)

White Singapore Plumeria. 
Canon 5d MKII 100mm Macro 1/25 F32 ISO 400
Photo taken with Flash during daylight.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2017)

plumeriajoe said:


> White Singapore Plumeria.
> Canon 5d MKII 100mm Macro 1/25 F32 ISO 400
> Photo taken with Flash during daylight.




Lovely picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks Click!
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks npdien!
-r


----------



## plumeriajoe (Jan 29, 2017)

Plumeria Metallica
Canon 5D MkII 100mm Macro
AE setting 1/125 A8.0 
Taken at sunset


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice warm colors.
Must be most fragrant!
-r




plumeriajoe said:


> Plumeria Metallica
> Canon 5D MkII 100mm Macro
> AE setting 1/125 A8.0
> Taken at sunset


----------



## npdien (Jan 30, 2017)

plumeriajoe said:


> White Singapore Plumeria.
> Canon 5d MKII 100mm Macro 1/25 F32 ISO 400
> Photo taken with Flash during daylight.


Lovely shot, Plumeriajoe.


----------



## npdien (Jan 30, 2017)

Two shots of the same apricot flower.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2017)

npdien said:


> Two shots of the same apricot flower.



Very nice pictures, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 30, 2017)

One.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice.  Well done, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you, thank you.
-r



Click said:


> Nice.  Well done, lion rock.


----------



## npdien (Jan 31, 2017)

lion rock said:


> One.
> -r


Lovely shot, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jan 31, 2017)

Click said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > Two shots of the same apricot flower.
> ...



Thanks, Click.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you npdien.
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > One.
> ...


----------



## npdien (Feb 1, 2017)

More apricot flowers


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2017)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes, nicely done npdien.
-r



Click said:


> Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Yes, nicely done npdien.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice pictures, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2017)

npdien,
good shots.
Looks like there would be a great crop of apricots this fall! And now the fragrance must be delightful.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2017)

One of _Lycaste Peruviana_. It was a difficult one to shoot, the flower hangs downwards from a very short peduncle so not easy to shoot the insides of the flower. I tried to tilt the flower pot but the some of the pedals moved to an un-natural angle.
Have to bring out a mirror.
-r


----------



## npdien (Feb 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> One of _Lycaste Peruviana_. It was a difficult one to shoot, the flower hangs downwards from a very short peduncle so not easy to shoot the insides of the flower. I tried to tilt the flower pot but the some of the pedals moved to an un-natural angle.
> Have to bring out a mirror.
> -r



Very interesting shot, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Feb 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> good shots.
> Looks like there would be a great crop of apricots this fall! And now the fragrance must be delightful.
> -r





Click said:


> Nice pictures, npdien.



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks npdien.
Tonight shall try a mirror.
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > One of _Lycaste Peruviana_. It was a difficult one to shoot, the flower hangs downwards from a very short peduncle so not easy to shoot the insides of the flower. I tried to tilt the flower pot but the some of the pedals moved to an un-natural angle.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice.
I like the 2nd photo lots.
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > npdien,
> ...


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2017)

Another very nice series. Well done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 3, 2017)

Lycaste peruviana var. peruviana, shot from below. Couldn't put mirror in place because of the flower pot. This is a different flower from the same plant, and I used CamRanger to tether shoot the frame.
-r


----------



## npdien (Feb 3, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Lycaste peruviana var. peruviana, shot from below. Couldn't put mirror in place because of the flower pot. This is a different flower from the same plant, and I used CamRanger to tether shoot the frame.
> -r


Lovely plant and nice shot, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Feb 3, 2017)

More apricot flowers


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice shots, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you npdien!
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Lycaste peruviana var. peruviana, shot from below. Couldn't put mirror in place because of the flower pot. This is a different flower from the same plant, and I used CamRanger to tether shoot the frame.
> ...


----------



## npdien (Feb 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, guys. Keep posting.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2017)

Lovely. I especially like the first picture.

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 3, 2017)

Same compliment!
-r



Click said:


> Lovely. I especially like the first picture.
> 
> Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Same compliment!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Feb 6, 2017)

Rangoon Creepers (Burma Creepers or Chinese Honeysuckles) and apricot flowers.


----------



## npdien (Feb 11, 2017)

Ruellia simplex or purple showers on a winter day.


----------



## npdien (Feb 12, 2017)

Apricot flower


----------



## lion rock (Feb 12, 2017)

An orchid in bloom.
-r


----------



## npdien (Feb 13, 2017)

lion rock said:


> An orchid in bloom.
> -r


Nice shot, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Feb 13, 2017)

An orchid branch


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice. Well done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 13, 2017)

Your photo is very nice.
And thanks for your compliment.
-r



npdien said:


> An orchid branch


----------



## npdien (Feb 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, npdien.





lion rock said:


> Your photo is very nice.
> And thanks for your compliment.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock


----------



## lion rock (Feb 14, 2017)

npdien,
the white rose photo is beautiful!
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> the white rose photo is beautiful!
> -r



+1

Nicely done, ndpdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 15, 2017)

Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > npdien,
> ...


Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 15, 2017)

npdien,
Lovely photos of lovely flowers. You must live in a subtropical/tropical region to enjoy these flowers this time of the year, assuming the shots were done recently. Do shoot more and post!
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice picture. Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 18, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Lovely photos of lovely flowers. You must live in a subtropical/tropical region to enjoy these flowers this time of the year, assuming the shots were done recently. Do shoot more and post!
> -r





Click said:


> Nice picture. Well done, npdien.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click. Sorry for delay in response to your messages as the communist totalitarian government here blocks the Internet as they feels paranoid as to protesters marching to present compensation claims against a China-funded steel plant over a toxic spill last year or paying homage to the martyrs who sacrificed their lives while fighting against Chinese invaders decades ago. 

I am from Saigon, Vietnam, which is a tropical country. There are two distinguishable seasons in the southern areas like Saigon. The dry season occurs from November to April and the wet season from May to October. We have a considerable amount of sun, a high rate of rainfall, and high humidity that makes me often feel bloody hot and quite uncomfortable unless there is an air-con around.


----------



## hbr (Feb 18, 2017)

> Thanks, Lion Rock and Click. Sorry for delay in response to your messages as the communist totalitarian government here blocks the Internet as they feels paranoid as to protesters marching to present compensation claims against a China-funded steel plant over a toxic spill last year or paying homage to the martyrs who sacrificed their lives while fighting against Chinese invaders decades ago.
> 
> I am from Saigon, Vietnam, which is a tropical country. There are two distinguishable seasons in the southern areas like Saigon. The dry season occurs from November to April and the wet season from May to October. We have a considerable amount of sun, a high rate of rainfall, and high humidity that makes me often feel bloody hot and quite uncomfortable unless there is an air-con around.



Hi npdien,

I have been to Saigon many times and yes the heat and humidity are unbearable. And the beer only makes you sweat more. Vietnam is a very beautiful country and I hope you can post some photos of your country.

Brian


----------



## lion rock (Feb 18, 2017)

npdien,
We visited Hanoi and Sapa about 4 years ago in December for about 2 weeks.
The city was still quite full of old town feel, very cozy and comfortable. Of course, as tourist with limited time there, we couldn't see everything. We went to less touristy locations, had local cuisines (street foods, which I still long for) as well as a fancy French restaurant.
We took a trip to Halong Bay boat ride, very pleasant and enjoyable. The scenery was, of course, both fascinating and serene.
Then an overnight train ride to Sapa and hiked up to visit the local tribes. Stayed at "home stay," and of course tried the local food. Wonderful.
Of the people in those places, though there was no way to know all the people, those that we met, hosted (hotels and Halong) and guided us (Sapa) were REALLY VERY friendly. They went out of their way to cater to us, I didn't think they expected gratuity from us because all were given us without us asking!!! Love them.
The locals ladies from Sapa tried to sell us their embroideries and local products, but they never tried to do in the face selling. Patiently, they walked with us, even guided/assisted us with steep inclines. Never really asked us to buy, until we were fed and rested did they started showing their wares. No where else are "merchants" so patient.
We will visit again, I'm thinking of the central coastal area of Vietnam, and soon, before too many tourists show up. May be within 3 years.
Do show photos of your area.
-r



npdien said:


> I am from Saigon, Vietnam, which is a tropical country. There are two distinguishable seasons in the southern areas like Saigon. The dry season occurs from November to April and the wet season from May to October. We have a considerable amount of sun, a high rate of rainfall, and high humidity that makes me often feel bloody hot and quite uncomfortable unless there is an air-con around.


----------



## fentiger (Feb 19, 2017)

taken today, looks like spring will be here soon


----------



## npdien (Feb 22, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> We visited Hanoi and Sapa about 4 years ago in December for about 2 weeks.
> The city was still quite full of old town feel, very cozy and comfortable. Of course, as tourist with limited time there, we couldn't see everything. We went to less touristy locations, had local cuisines (street foods, which I still long for) as well as a fancy French restaurant.
> We took a trip to Halong Bay boat ride, very pleasant and enjoyable. The scenery was, of course, both fascinating and serene.
> ...





hbr said:


> Hi npdien,
> 
> I have been to Saigon many times and yes the heat and humidity are unbearable. And the beer only makes you sweat more. Vietnam is a very beautiful country and I hope you can post some photos of your country.
> 
> Brian



Thanks for your positive opinions about my country, Brian and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Brian and Lion Rock. Here are some photos of my area as requested.

A wet evening.


----------



## npdien (Feb 22, 2017)

Flower decoration beside a road during the recent Lunar New Year.


----------



## npdien (Feb 22, 2017)

Carved water melons


----------



## npdien (Feb 22, 2017)

Saigon is a motorcycle city with 90% of its population travelling by motorcycles.


----------



## npdien (Feb 22, 2017)

Three sisters in a small park


----------



## npdien (Feb 22, 2017)

Poor people's houses in a rural area in Mekong Delta.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2017)

npdien said:


> Hi Brian and Lion Rock. Here are some photos of my area as requested.



Nice.

Thanks for sharing those pictures with us.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 22, 2017)

npdien,
Very nice photos. Reminds me of the time we visited Hanoi.
It certainly is a motorcycle country. We experienced such a ride ourselves --- as tourists, we were totally not expecting such a wild ride over country roads in Sapa carrying our travelling gear, (my camera/bag etc.,) hanging on for dear lives! We saw drives carrying doors or other wares full to the hilt on their bikes. We couldn't carry so much walking, let alone driving a bike with that much. It is really a juggler in the making!
I see your photos with people with smiling. They may be poor by our standards, but I think in their way, they are contended and happy with their lives. I visited Bhutan and saw poor people, too, but those we interacted with seemed to be happy. The more well-to-do ones there were the ones that wanted more!
Thanks for posting your lovely country and florals. Let's get back to beautiful flowers.
Thanks.
-r


----------



## hbr (Feb 22, 2017)

npdien,

During the war I was stationed in Da Nang and Phu Bai. A very long story but in 1997 I went back to Vietnam and married a lovely woman from Cu Chi. While I was waiting for her immigration papers to be approved, I made a couple of more trips back to visit her and finally in 2000 I went back to bring her to America. We have been married 20 years this year and she has been a wonderful wife to me. Due to health issues I have not been able to travel back there anymore, but she goes back often to visit her family, usually during the Vietnamese New Year. She takes lots of pictures, but only on her iPhone. 

Keep up the nice pictures. They bring back a lot of good memories.

Brian


----------



## dpc (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 23, 2017)

fentiger said:


> taken today, looks like spring will be here soon



Good to see! Where was this taken?


----------



## dpc (Feb 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Feb 23, 2017)

Mixed forest of cedar and spruce with bracken fern understory. I just traded my 7D for a 7D Mark ll, so I'm trying it out while on holiday on Vancouver Island. I'd normally use my 5D Mark ll for a shot like this but I didn't bring it with me. So far I'm really liking the 7D Mark ll. I post processed with Snapseed on my iPad, so I'm not sure this is how the picture will look once I get back home and run the RAW file through my usual PPing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2017)

Very nice to get context on where your photo originate from, Dien. As sometimes happens my "notify" hasn't been notifying and so I was out of the loop for a while. Here is a raspberry waiting to be unlocked from the rigor mortise of winter.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 25, 2017)

Jack,
Not so nice now, but wait a few more months, the scenery will be much better. Taste good, too!
Nice one of a photo, colors and background.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice to get context on where your photo originate from, Dien. As sometimes happens my "notify" hasn't been notifying and so I was out of the loop for a while. Here is a raspberry waiting to be unlocked from the rigor mortise of winter.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Woodwideweb (Feb 25, 2017)

Just liked the effect of the lighting and shadows.
Canon 6D, 24-70 f/4L, Handheld, Macro mode


----------



## dpc (Feb 25, 2017)

Forest scene, Elk Lake, Saanich BC, yesterday afternoon...


----------



## dpc (Feb 25, 2017)

The crocuses are really beginning to pop; Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks click and Riley. Yes, just around the corner now.

Jack


----------



## reef58 (Feb 25, 2017)

Working on my focus stacking


----------



## dpc (Feb 25, 2017)

reef58 said:


> Working on my focus stacking




Nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Feb 26, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2017)

reef58 said:


> Working on my focus stacking



Nicely done, reef58.


----------



## dpc (Feb 26, 2017)

8)


----------



## reef58 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks DPC & Click


----------



## npdien (Feb 27, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Very nice photos. Reminds me of the time we visited Hanoi.
> It certainly is a motorcycle country. We experienced such a ride ourselves --- as tourists, we were totally not expecting such a wild ride over country roads in Sapa carrying our travelling gear, (my camera/bag etc.,) hanging on for dear lives! We saw drives carrying doors or other wares full to the hilt on their bikes. We couldn't carry so much walking, let alone driving a bike with that much. It is really a juggler in the making!
> I see your photos with people with smiling. They may be poor by our standards, but I think in their way, they are contended and happy with their lives. I visited Bhutan and saw poor people, too, but those we interacted with seemed to be happy. The more well-to-do ones there were the ones that wanted more!
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience of the trip, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Feb 27, 2017)

hbr said:


> npdien,
> 
> During the war I was stationed in Da Nang and Phu Bai. A very long story but in 1997 I went back to Vietnam and married a lovely woman from Cu Chi. While I was waiting for her immigration papers to be approved, I made a couple of more trips back to visit her and finally in 2000 I went back to bring her to America. We have been married 20 years this year and she has been a wonderful wife to me. Due to health issues I have not been able to travel back there anymore, but she goes back often to visit her family, usually during the Vietnamese New Year. She takes lots of pictures, but only on her iPhone.
> 
> ...


It's interesting to know your wife is Vietnamese and looks like you have a happy married life with her, Brian.


----------



## npdien (Feb 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice to get context on where your photo originate from, Dien. As sometimes happens my "notify" hasn't been notifying and so I was out of the loop for a while. Here is a raspberry waiting to be unlocked from the rigor mortise of winter.
> 
> Jack


Lovely shot, Jack. Given your absence from this thread, I've thought you had been getting into internet hibernation.


----------



## npdien (Feb 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> The crocuses are really beginning to pop; Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, yesterday afternoon...


Nice landscape, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Feb 27, 2017)

reef58 said:


> Working on my focus stacking



Lovely shot, reef58.


----------



## npdien (Feb 27, 2017)

Shooting in the shade under a Rangoon Creeper/Burma Creeper/Chinese Honeysuckle tree.


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2017)

npdien said:


> Shooting in the shade under a Rangoon Creeper/Burma Creeper/Chinese Honeysuckle tree.



Lovely.  Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2017)

npdien said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice to get context on where your photo originate from, Dien. As sometimes happens my "notify" hasn't been notifying and so I was out of the loop for a while. Here is a raspberry waiting to be unlocked from the rigor mortise of winter.
> ...



Photo hibernation, yes. You recall a granite saw ... well it got modified/redone a bit so I could use it for ripping some oak and mitering using a 14" carbide wood blade I bought. Necessary trim required to complete the botched tiling job of one year ago in my home (after extensive floor leveling) that I will now be attempting, never having tiled in my life.  

The photo related to shots trying to confirm AFMA with the 1DX2, which I'm close to concluding has erratic focus with 400 DO II X2 III. That combo must work for me since it'll be my workhorse wildlife setup and so far it's been frustration. Thus, that photo was 800mm.

While focus is quick and appears OK on close inspection it's often significantly off. One day a series of shots says AFMA =9 another it's 4. You'd expect a clear pattern of front to back focus from -20 to +20 but I'll have shots at -5 looking better than +2.  

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2017)

npdien said:


> Shooting in the shade under a Rangoon Creeper/Burma Creeper/Chinese Honeysuckle tree.



You should be employed by Vietnamese tourism - I'm almost compelled to visit! 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Feb 27, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > The crocuses are really beginning to pop; Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, yesterday afternoon...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> The crocuses are really beginning to pop; Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, yesterday afternoon...



You lucky guy!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Feb 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > The crocuses are really beginning to pop; Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, yesterday afternoon...
> ...




Yes, it's great to see signs of spring. Unfortunately I'm returning to my usual winter haunts on Friday. Even at home, though, spring can't be long in coming.


----------



## dpc (Feb 28, 2017)

It's about time.


----------



## npdien (Feb 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


Hi Jack. Wow, you have monster 1DX2. I see how frustrated you are, facing the AF problem with the combo of such top gears. Hope a healthy dose of carpentry keeps you active, healthy and fit.


----------



## npdien (Feb 28, 2017)

dpc said:


> It's about time.



Lovely shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Feb 28, 2017)

npdien,
I can identify with your concerns. Sorry that it hurts, but we survive. We have to.
I work in a university and I see a lot of Chinese students here, and I feel they are different than those a generation ago or those from Taiwan or Hong Kong. 
It is sad that the affluent society there are spoiling the world (I see they are spreading the wealth all over the world, changing lives where they establish) and in the name of wealth, making unsafe items. I am troubled, too. Especially that I am a Chinese myself. And ashamed, too.
We survive.

Back on to subject. A shot from Sunday, seems that Spring is edging in, the temperature yo-yos up and down. Sunny and warm Saturday (20's C), dropped to below freezing that night! What a weather!
-r


----------



## dpc (Feb 28, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > It's about time.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2017)

dpc said:


> It's about time.



 Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Feb 28, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > It's about time.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Feb 28, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Beautiful colour and light


----------



## dpc (Feb 28, 2017)

8)


----------



## lion rock (Feb 28, 2017)

dpc,
Great one.
-r


----------



## dpc (Feb 28, 2017)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Great one.
> -r




Thanks LR


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 28, 2017)

Daffodil Hill 2014 2696 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Miners Shack Daffodil Hill 2011 © Keith Breazeal 8015 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Photography at Daffodil Hill 2011 © Keith Breazeal 8116a by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Daffodil Hill 2014 2672 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Peacock at Daffodil Hill 2011 © Keith Breazeal 8124 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Daffodil Hill 2014 2690 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## npdien (Mar 1, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> I can identify with your concerns. Sorry that it hurts, but we survive. We have to.
> I work in a university and I see a lot of Chinese students here, and I feel they are different than those a generation ago or those from Taiwan or Hong Kong.
> It is sad that the affluent society there are spoiling the world (I see they are spreading the wealth all over the world, changing lives where they establish) and in the name of wealth, making unsafe items. I am troubled, too. Especially that I am a Chinese myself. And ashamed, too.
> ...



Thanks for your understanding and sympathy. 
Nice shot, Lion Rock. Now that spring is nearing, hope to see your more flower and flora shots.


----------



## npdien (Mar 1, 2017)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Mar 1, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Daffodil Hill 2014 2696 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting shots of the flowers and flora of the area, KeithBreazeal.


----------



## npdien (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 1, 2017)

Wonderful recent shots everyone!

Dien, that is indeed sad commentary. The west buys the products that are generated cheaply with all that pollution, but change is coming, slowly. Today it was warm/bright enough on my deck to try another round of AFMA and it's more inconsistency. I'm putting together a folder of shots to send to Canon Canada and I guess camera and lens will soon be shipped. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice series, Keith.


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2017)

npdien said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2017)

+1 Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## hbr (Mar 1, 2017)

Lovely photo, npdien.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks npdien and Click


----------



## npdien (Mar 2, 2017)

slclick said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





hbr said:


> Lovely photo, npdien.





Click said:


> +1 Nicely done, npdien.



Thanks, Slclick, Hbr and Click.


----------



## npdien (Mar 2, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wonderful recent shots everyone!
> 
> Dien, that is indeed sad commentary. The west buys the products that are generated cheaply with all that pollution, but change is coming, slowly. Today it was warm/bright enough on my deck to try another round of AFMA and it's more inconsistency. I'm putting together a folder of shots to send to Canon Canada and I guess camera and lens will soon be shipped.
> 
> Jack



Good luck, Jack. Hope they find way to resolve the problem and you can have toys to play with in the upcoming spring.


----------



## npdien (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2017)

Beautiful flower. Well done, npdien.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful flower. Well done, npdien.



+1, do you ever have butterflies or interesting bugs or humming birds, etc.?

Jack


----------



## dpc (Mar 2, 2017)

Rhododendron blossoms a few days ago...


----------



## lion rock (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice dpc.
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2017)

dpc said:


> Rhododendron blossoms a few days ago...



Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Nice dpc.
> -r




Thanks


----------



## dpc (Mar 2, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rhododendron blossoms a few days ago...
> ...




Thanks


----------



## npdien (Mar 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful flower. Well done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.



Jack Douglas said:


> +1, do you ever have butterflies or interesting bugs or humming birds, etc.?
> 
> Jack


Thanks, Jack. I rarely take photos of them as I am not patient enough to wait for them.


----------



## npdien (Mar 3, 2017)

dpc said:


> Rhododendron blossoms a few days ago...


Lovely shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 3, 2017)

+1.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Mar 3, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rhododendron blossoms a few days ago...
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## hbr (Mar 3, 2017)

Out of curiosity, npdien, what kind of equipment are you using? I am assuming that anything we can purchase in the US is also available in Vietnam.


----------



## npdien (Mar 5, 2017)

hbr said:


> Out of curiosity, npdien, what kind of equipment are you using? I am assuming that anything we can purchase in the US is also available in Vietnam.


Hi Hbr. I usually use camera Canon 6D and lens EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM for shooting these flowers at F8 aperture. These gears are certainly abundant in a consumer paradise like the US. In terms of camera Canon 6D, I find its AF system quite primitive and frustrating from time to time.


----------



## npdien (Mar 5, 2017)

lion rock said:


> +1.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice composition. Well done, npdien.


----------



## hbr (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi npdien,

I also currently own the 6D and lots of "L" lenses. Although I own the 6D now, I am anxiously awaiting the release of the 6D II.

Keep posting the great photos.

PS here are the photos of a popular Vietnamese man living in the US. He goes by the name of QT Luong
.
http://www.terragalleria.com/


----------



## lion rock (Mar 5, 2017)

npdien,
Another very nice one.
-r



npdien said:


>


u


----------



## npdien (Mar 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice composition. Well done, npdien.





lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Another very nice one.
> -r



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Mar 6, 2017)

hbr said:


> Hi npdien,
> 
> I also currently own the 6D and lots of "L" lenses. Although I own the 6D now, I am anxiously awaiting the release of the 6D II.
> 
> ...


QT Luong's shots are interesting. Thanks for sharing his website, Hbr.


----------



## npdien (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Mar 6, 2017)

Lovely,
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Lovely,
> -r



+1 

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Mar 7, 2017)

Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely,
> ...


Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Mar 7, 2017)

WOW! Beautiful.
Must be so fragrant!
I want a frangipani.
I saw an Australian variety with smaller flower last January. Smells so great.
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

+1 

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 7, 2017)

I really like the shadowing in your last shot, npdien.

Link to Pink Magnolia.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/gallery/0/thumb_371870-070317080212.jpeg


----------



## dpc (Mar 8, 2017)

Hellebore

I can't seem to get these to a workable size.


----------



## npdien (Mar 8, 2017)

lion rock said:


> WOW! Beautiful.
> Must be so fragrant!
> I want a frangipani.
> I saw an Australian variety with smaller flower last January. Smells so great.
> ...





Click said:


> +1
> 
> Nicely done, npdien.



These flowers smells great especially at night. Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Mar 8, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> I really like the shadowing in your last shot, npdien.
> 
> Link to Pink Magnolia.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/gallery/0/thumb_371870-070317080212.jpeg



Thanks for your uplifting note and the link, chrysoberyl. The flower as linked is lovely.


----------



## npdien (Mar 8, 2017)

dpc said:


> Hellebore
> 
> I can't seem to get these to a workable size.


The flowers are lovely, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2017)

Nicely done, dpdien.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 8, 2017)

dpc : nice shot!
npdien : very nice!
-r


----------



## dpc (Mar 8, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Hellebore
> ...


----------



## dpc (Mar 8, 2017)

lion rock said:


> dpc : nice shot!
> npdien : very nice!
> -r




Thanks!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 8, 2017)

Pink magnolia. Sorry, had to repost as I do not believe that I mastered the 'gallery' thing.

John


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Pink magnolia. Sorry, had to repost as I do not believe that I mastered the 'gallery' thing.
> 
> John




Nice shot!


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Cherry blossoms caught in a snow storm...


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice pic, dpc.
Sorry the snow covered the blossom, must not do them much good. Yet it pretty.
-r


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Nice pic, dpc.
> Sorry the snow covered the blossom, must not do them much good. Yet it pretty.
> -r



Thanks! The snow didn't last long and the blossoms seemed to survive the blast.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 9, 2017)

dpc said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Pink magnolia. Sorry, had to repost as I do not believe that I mastered the 'gallery' thing.
> ...



Thanks! I am using my Sigma 35mm Art more and more for flowers. And nice cherry blossoms by you!


----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl said:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Mar 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Nicely done, dpdien.





lion rock said:


> dpc : nice shot!
> npdien : very nice!
> -r


Thanks, Click and Lion Rock


----------



## npdien (Mar 9, 2017)

Lovely shots, dpc and chrysoberyl. 
It's a dramatic shot with cherry blossoms surrounded by snow, dpc.
The pink magnolia is lovely and it's interesting to know you use Sigma 35mm Art for flowers, chrysoberyl.


----------



## npdien (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Mar 10, 2017)

A close up of a Christmas cactus, shot with 100 mm 2.8 L2
-r


----------



## dpc (Mar 14, 2017)

1. I don't know what this is but I found it interesting.
2. Twisted gary oak growling on the side of a mountain overlooking Victoria, BC.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 14, 2017)

Heirloom Narcissus.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Heirloom Narcissus.



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Mar 14, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Heirloom Narcissus.




Nice colours! 8)


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks, Click and dpc. This Narcissus has been in my family for over a hundred years.


----------



## dpc (Mar 15, 2017)

Other flora...


----------



## dpc (Mar 15, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Thanks, Click and dpc. This Narcissus has been in my family for over a hundred years.




One must give every respect to the aged.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Dessicated wild sunflower...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 17, 2017)

dpc said:


> Dessicated wild sunflower...



Very nice composition; I really like the plant detail with that background.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Dessicated wild sunflower...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Mar 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> Other flora...



Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Mar 18, 2017)

lion rock said:


> A close up of a Christmas cactus, shot with 100 mm 2.8 L2
> -r



Nice shot with attractive colors, lion rock.


----------



## npdien (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Mar 18, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Very nice, ndien! Love the colours.


----------



## dpc (Mar 18, 2017)

English ivy thriving on pine trunks. English ivy is an invasive species here. I was on Vanvouver Island for five weeks recently and the plant was everywhere. It's hard to imagine the habitat without it. It's an attractive plant but has changed the nature of the ecosystem.


----------



## dpc (Mar 18, 2017)

More English ivy...


----------



## dpc (Mar 18, 2017)

Croci (or crocuses if you prefer)...


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



+1 

Lovely


----------



## lion rock (Mar 18, 2017)

npdien,
Yes!
-r



Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, ndien! Love the colours.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2017)

Fading rose...


----------



## dpc (Mar 20, 2017)

Fading rose 2...


----------



## dpc (Mar 21, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)

Rose


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 23, 2017)

Narcissus.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow!
-r




chrysoberyl said:


> Narcissus.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 23, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Wow!
> -r



Thank you! Twilight is a favorite time for me.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Narcissus.



Very nice picture, chrysoberyl.


----------



## rpt (Mar 24, 2017)

Click said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Narcissus.
> ...



+1

So beautiful!


----------



## npdien (Mar 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, Dpc, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Mar 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> English ivy thriving on pine trunks. English ivy is an invasive species here. I was on Vanvouver Island for five weeks recently and the plant was everywhere. It's hard to imagine the habitat without it. It's an attractive plant but has changed the nature of the ecosystem.


Lovely shots, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Mar 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> Fading rose...


I like the series, especially the second picture, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Mar 24, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Narcissus.


Lovely shot, chrysoberyl. The flower and the background are nice.


----------



## npdien (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks, all!

npdien, I look forward to your next post.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice one, npdien!
I like the spot light on the flower.
-r


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > English ivy thriving on pine trunks. English ivy is an invasive species here. I was on Vanvouver Island for five weeks recently and the plant was everywhere. It's hard to imagine the habitat without it. It's an attractive plant but has changed the nature of the ecosystem.
> ...



Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Mar 24, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Fading rose...
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## dpc (Mar 25, 2017)

Light in the darkness...


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Nice one, npdien!
> I like the spot light on the flower.
> -r



Me too.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.



+1 Almost like mother should fly up and put some food in there.

Jack


----------



## npdien (Mar 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.





Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, npdien!
> ...





chrysoberyl said:


> Thanks, all!
> 
> npdien, I look forward to your next post.



Thanks, all.


----------



## npdien (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Eldar (Mar 25, 2017)

The snow is now gone in the low lands and the forrest bed is covered in dead leaves. And then, natures tiny blue miracles appear. First in ones, then in groups, then in thousands.

This is shot handheld at 1/20s (to explain why it is not totally sharp), f/4.0, ISO400 with the Hasselblad H6D 100c and HC80mm f2.8.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice Eldar. Be sure to post the progression.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Mar 25, 2017)

Eldar said:


> The snow is now gone in the low lands and the forrest bed is covered in dead leaves. And then, natures tiny blue miracles appear. First in ones, then in groups, then in thousands.
> 
> This is shot handheld at 1/20s (to explain why it is not totally sharp), f/4.0, ISO400 with the Hasselblad H6D 100c and HC80mm f2.8.



I love the composition.


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2017)

dpc said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > The snow is now gone in the low lands and the forrest bed is covered in dead leaves. And then, natures tiny blue miracles appear. First in ones, then in groups, then in thousands.
> ...



+1 

Well done, Eldar.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks guys,

I have had the camera for a couple of weeks, but I have not really shot anything worth showing. Maybe I´ll start a thread when I have something to show. 

In general it is a very nice camera to work with, even though it is quite different to the Canon gear I am used to. Both ergonomics and the HMI is very easy to work with. If you can operate an iPhone, you will operate this camera within 5 minutes. I also had to change my workflow. I can clearly see differences in the end result if I am going through my regular LR route and when I do raw conversion and colour adjustments in Phocus (Hasselblad´s own software). Especially skin tones and The Local Lion´s fur look much better through the Phocus route. The files are enormous, but they are surprisingly fast to work with.

For those who doubt it, I can also confirm that 15 stop dynamic range makes a difference (not to start a new thread about that  ) and 16 bit colour depth is also nice. Resolution is enormous and noise performance at higher ISO is also very good.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 25, 2017)

I tried to post an image and the thread went blank. I have tried to go back and remove my post, but the post is nowhere to be found. Anyone knows what to do?


----------



## lion rock (Mar 25, 2017)

Seems like the following page, on my system page 126, died. Hope he admins here can fix it.
Thanks.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Another broken page. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Another broken page. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of great shots here. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2017)

I originally posted this on page 126, now extinct, so I'm reposting it. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Mar 27, 2017)

I said on pg 126 that the photo from dpc was very nice. Said it then and say it now!
I did also wrote to the admins about the missing page, too.
Nice work, dpc!
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> I originally posted this on page 126, now extinct, so I'm reposting it. 8)




Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I originally posted this on page 126, now extinct, so I'm reposting it. 8)
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Eldar (Mar 27, 2017)

I am afraid I am the ony guilty of chrashing this thread. On two occations I have tried to post images, exported through the same route as all the others I have posted and the full page on both threads have blanked. I asked CR about it, but have not received any reply yet. I'll skip posting anymore images until I do.


----------



## dpc (Mar 27, 2017)

Eldar said:


> I am afraid I am the ony guilty of chrashing this thread. On two occations I have tried to post images, exported through the same route as all the others I have posted and the full page on both threads have blanked. I asked CR about it, but have not received any reply yet. I'll skip posting anymore images until I do.



Don't worry about it. Could be coincidental. Besides, when you're dealing with computers some weird stuff can sometimes happen. Have a great day!  8) ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 28, 2017)

Wonderful colors in this thread guys


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Wonderful colors in this thread guys



Lovely. Nicely done, Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful colors in this thread guys
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## dpc (Mar 29, 2017)

From a couple of years ago at a daughter's house.


----------



## dpc (Mar 29, 2017)

Lilac...


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2017)

OK, I'm back in after being locked out for a day or two.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Mar 30, 2017)

Winter stand of Gary oak...


----------



## dpc (Mar 31, 2017)

Sweet peas...


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2017)

Croci...


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2017)

Lovely shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2017)

8)


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 2, 2017)

Spring is here!


----------



## rpt (Apr 3, 2017)

Lovely pictures dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 3, 2017)

rpt said:


> Lovely pictures dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 3, 2017)

8)  8)


----------



## lion rock (Apr 3, 2017)

dpc,
Extraordinary!.
-r


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2017)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Extraordinary!.
> -r




Thanks, LR.


----------



## angaras (Apr 4, 2017)

Sakura (Cherry Blossom) from Japan.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2017)

angaras said:


> Sakura (Cherry Blossom) from Japan.




Lovely.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 4, 2017)

Like the pink on pink. Nice composition.
-r



angaras said:


> Sakura (Cherry Blossom) from Japan.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 6, 2017)

...more spring has sprung evidence:


----------



## lion rock (Apr 6, 2017)

Sweet!
-r



josephandrews222 said:


> ...more spring has sprung evidence:


----------



## rpt (Apr 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Sweet!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Looks so pretty.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Sweet!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...




+1

Nicely done, josephandrews222.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2017)

Beautiful photos everyone! I'll add a couple...a flora and a flower



Sago palm (Cycas revoluta) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



Hong Kong (Hawaiian) Orchid Tree (Phanera purpurea) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Besisika (Apr 7, 2017)

Some from me. forgot to ask what was the name.


Madagascar-flower_01 by Alain, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2017)

Besisika said:


> Some from me. forgot to ask what was the name.
> 
> 
> Madagascar-flower_01 by Alain, on Flickr



Very beautiful flower. Well done!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 7, 2017)

Beautiful!
The fern is excellent.
-r



serendipidy said:


> Beautiful photos everyone! I'll add a couple...a flora and a flower


----------



## lion rock (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice!
I think I can smell the fragrance here, it may be ginger flower.
-r



Besisika said:


> Some from me. forgot to ask what was the name.


----------



## meywd (Apr 8, 2017)

* by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice. Well done, meywd.


----------



## meywd (Apr 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, meywd.



Thank you click


----------



## npdien (Apr 9, 2017)

Close-up shot with Canon EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM Lens


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 9, 2017)

npdien said:


> Close-up shot with Canon EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM Lens



Very beautiful with gorgeous color.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Very beautiful with gorgeous color.



+1

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 9, 2017)

Agree.
-r



Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Very beautiful with gorgeous color.
> ...


----------



## Quarantasei (Apr 9, 2017)

Beautiful shots everyone.

Spring is here and for the first time I have started to take photos of flowers.
A really fascinating and beautiful field of photography on its own.

Well, here's what I was able to come up with in the last few weeks.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2017)

Lovely. Well done, Quarantasei.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Well done, Quarantasei.


+1


----------



## npdien (Apr 10, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Agree.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Lion Rock, Serendipidy and Click.


----------



## npdien (Apr 10, 2017)

Quarantasei said:


> Beautiful shots everyone.
> 
> Spring is here and for the first time I have started to take photos of flowers.
> A really fascinating and beautiful field of photography on its own.
> ...



Nice series, Quarantasei.


----------



## npdien (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 10, 2017)

npdien said:


> Lovely, npdien, what are those?


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2017)

npdien,
+1.
Beautiful.
Did you do any post the this photo?
-r



chrysoberyl said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely, npdien, what are those?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 10, 2017)

Last Thursday in North Georgia. Trillium maculatum, Spotted Wakerobin, I think. Nice to get both colorations together.

Very windy, 30’s and snow showers.


----------



## npdien (Apr 10, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> +1.
> Beautiful.
> Did you do any post the this photo?
> ...


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2017)

Lovely picture, npdien. Nicely done.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2017)

npdien,
You're in Japan!? That's wonderful! Hope you're enjoying the country.
"Post" is post processing, color, exposure, sharpening, cropping, etc. I noticed there is a bit of highlighting with the flowers and leaves, that's why I asked.
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > npdien,
> ...


----------



## npdien (Apr 10, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> You're in Japan!? That's wonderful! Hope you're enjoying the country.
> "Post" is post processing, color, exposure, sharpening, cropping, etc. I noticed there is a bit of highlighting with the flowers and leaves, that's why I asked.
> -r
> ...


----------



## npdien (Apr 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely picture, npdien. Nicely done.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks, very nicely done!
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > npdien,
> ...


----------



## npdien (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Apr 11, 2017)

npdien,
Nice.
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Apr 14, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Nice.
> -r





Click said:


> Nice picture, npdien.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Apr 14, 2017)

Flowers for Good Friday


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 15, 2017)

Well done guys 



_DSF2610 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2017)

Lovely picture, Dylan.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Well done guys
> 
> 
> 
> _DSF2610 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr




Great colours and composition, Dylan!


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2017)

Daffodil vignettes...


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2017)

Daffodil vignettes ll...


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2017)

Daffodil vignettes lll... 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2017)

dpc said:


> Daffodil vignettes lll... 8)



"They call me Mellow Yellow" 8)


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 18, 2017)

Spring in North Carolina. Bloodroot.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Spring in North Carolina. Bloodroot.



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done.



Thanks very much!

Squirrel Corn, also in North Carolina.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 19, 2017)

Heirloom Iris.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 19, 2017)

Louisiana Iris in Clayton County, Georgia wetlands.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 23, 2017)

The Mojave Desert is in bloom. All are wild flowers growing in the hills and mountains within 10 miles of home. All are straight out of the camera except for cropping and converting to jpegs. These 3 taken with Canon's EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 23, 2017)

A couple more. These 2 taken with Canon's EF 35mm f/1.4L II.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 24, 2017)

Showy Evening Primrose. 6D + Sigma 35mm Art.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 24, 2017)

Louisiana Iris. It has been a very good Spring for Georgia wildflowers.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2017)

Tulip. Stylized photo as far a colour is concerned. Just thought I'd play around with it a bit. 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2017)

Chrysoberyl, CanonFanBoy and dpc,

Lovely pictures, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 24, 2017)

Absolutely agree!
-r



Click said:


> Chrysoberyl, CanonFanBoy and dpc,
> 
> Lovely pictures, guys.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> Tulip. Stylized photo as far a colour is concerned. Just thought I'd play around with it a bit. 8)



My personal preference is to have the entire blossom in focus, but this is very well done!


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Tulip. Stylized photo as far a colour is concerned. Just thought I'd play around with it a bit. 8)
> ...



Thanks! I focus stacked it (Focus Projects 3 Professional) but I only selected certain points for this treatment. I like experimenting with different approaches.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2017)

dpc said:


> Daffodil vignettes lll... 8)



Very interesting shots dpc. I really like the 1st in this post.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Chrysoberyl, CanonFanBoy and dpc,
> 
> Lovely pictures, guys.



Thank you Click.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2017)

Floral mandala...


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2017)

dpc said:


> Floral mandala...



Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 26, 2017)

Sure looks like a kaleidoscope!
Very nice shot.
-r


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Floral mandala...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Sure looks like a kaleidoscope!
> Very nice shot.
> -r




Thanks, lion rock!


----------



## npdien (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Click (May 1, 2017)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Nice colours!


----------



## Click (May 1, 2017)

dpc said:


> Orchid



Nice!


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 1, 2017)

Le tournesol est de quel pays ! chez nous ils sont plus jaune ;D


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2017)

I didn't like my last orchid posting that much, so I'm substituting this. 8)  :-\


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2017)

And this! Orchids are beautiful plants but there is something faintly vulgar about them. :-\


----------



## npdien (May 3, 2017)

dpc said:


>



Lovely shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Click (May 3, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Beautiful flower!


----------



## hbr (May 3, 2017)

Love this photo,npdien. 

Brian


----------



## npdien (May 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.





dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





hbr said:


> Love this photo,npdien.
> 
> Brian



Thanks, Click, Dpc and Brian.


----------



## npdien (May 4, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (May 4, 2017)

npdien,
This is very nice.
-r


----------



## npdien (May 5, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> This is very nice.
> -r


Thanks, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Click (May 5, 2017)

Nice, Well done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 5, 2017)




----------



## dpc (May 5, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (May 5, 2017)

npdien and dpc,
nicely shot.
-r


----------



## Click (May 5, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2017)

8)


----------



## meywd (May 6, 2017)

* by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## lion rock (May 6, 2017)

meywd,
My first reaction upon opening page was to jump back!
The purple anthers or stigmas seems to shoot out of the screen!
It is good.
-r


----------



## Click (May 7, 2017)

lion rock said:


> The purple anthers or stigmas seems to shoot out of the screen!
> It is good.
> -r



+1

Well done, meywd.


----------



## meywd (May 7, 2017)

lion rock said:


> meywd,
> My first reaction upon opening page was to jump back!
> The purple anthers or stigmas seems to shoot out of the screen!
> It is good.
> -r



Yeah that aspect of the flower is beautiful, Thank you 



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > The purple anthers or stigmas seems to shoot out of the screen!
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## npdien (May 9, 2017)




----------



## dpc (May 10, 2017)

Stem of lilac bush


----------



## npdien (May 10, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2017)

Great.
-r



dpc said:


> Stem of lilac bush


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2017)

npdien,
Excellent!
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## Click (May 10, 2017)

Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Great.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2017)

Asiatic lily...


----------



## npdien (May 14, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (May 14, 2017)

npdien,
You always find interesting florals and backgrounds.
Very nice.
-r


----------



## hbr (May 14, 2017)

This is a lovely photo,npdien. It looks like a painting on silk fabric.
Well done.

Brian


----------



## Click (May 14, 2017)

Lovely, Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2017)

Crabapple blossoms with a visitor... 8)


----------



## Click (May 14, 2017)

dpc said:


> Crabapple blossoms with a visitor... 8)



Very nice, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Crabapple blossoms with a visitor... 8)
> ...




Thanks, Click. 8)


----------



## lion rock (May 14, 2017)

2.
-r


----------



## lion rock (May 16, 2017)

One.
-r


----------



## lion rock (May 17, 2017)

one.
-r


----------



## Click (May 17, 2017)

Nice pictures, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (May 17, 2017)

Thank you Click.
You're Super!
-r



Click said:


> Nice pictures, lion rock.


----------



## npdien (May 18, 2017)

The four shots are all nice, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Handrews (May 18, 2017)

Taken with a rented 135 F/2L @ F/2. Out of the camera, converted to jpeg with no post processing. Amazing lens.


----------



## lion rock (May 18, 2017)

Good shot.
-r



Handrews said:


> Taken with a rented 135 F/2L @ F/2. Out of the camera, converted to jpeg with no post processing. Amazing lens.


----------



## lion rock (May 18, 2017)

npdien,
Thank you.
You made a great one, too.
-r


----------



## Click (May 18, 2017)

Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## Click (May 18, 2017)

Handrews said:


> Taken with a rented 135 F/2L @ F/2. Out of the camera, converted to jpeg with no post processing. Amazing lens.



Lovely. Nicely done, Handrews.


----------



## Handrews (May 18, 2017)

Thank you all for your comments, much appreciated!


----------



## npdien (May 19, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Thank you.
> You made a great one, too.
> -r
> ...





Click said:


> Very nice picture, npdien.



Thanks, lion rock and click.


----------



## npdien (May 19, 2017)

Handrews said:


> Taken with a rented 135 F/2L @ F/2. Out of the camera, converted to jpeg with no post processing. Amazing lens.



Nice shot, Handrews. Look forward to seeing your more shots.


----------



## npdien (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Handrews (May 19, 2017)

npdien said:


>



Wonderful capture, npdien!


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2017)

npdien,
This is very nice.
-r


----------



## Click (May 19, 2017)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2017)

npdien said:


>



Very nice, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2017)

8)


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2017)

dpc,
The first one is cute, peek-a-boo.
-r


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2017)

1. Not sure what this flower is called. I like the natural light/dark gradient. All I did is sharpen it a bit.
2. Lilac buds


----------



## npdien (May 22, 2017)

Handrews said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





dpc said:


> Very nice, npdien.





Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, npdien.





lion rock said:


> npdien,
> This is very nice.
> -r



Thanks, Handrews, Click, Lion Rock and Dpc.


----------



## npdien (May 22, 2017)

dpc said:


> 1. Not sure what this flower is called. I like the natural light/dark gradient. All I did is sharpen it a bit.
> 2. Lilac buds



I like the first shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (May 22, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (May 22, 2017)

Wow!
-r


----------



## Click (May 22, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (May 23, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Wow!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...





Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (May 23, 2017)




----------



## dpc (May 24, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Nicely done, npdien! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2017)




----------



## chrysoberyl (May 24, 2017)

Wild Geranium on an obscure Virginia trail.


----------



## Click (May 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> MG_6109_DxO-Edit-Edit.jpg



Beautiful. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > MG_6109_DxO-Edit-Edit.jpg
> ...




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2017)

Fledgling calla lily. 8)


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2017)

dpc,
Sehr gut!
-r


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2017)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Sehr gut!
> -r




Danke!


----------



## npdien (May 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, dpc.


----------



## npdien (May 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> Fledgling calla lily. 8)


Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## npdien (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Click (May 27, 2017)

Nice. Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (May 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Click (May 30, 2017)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (May 30, 2017)

Another beauty!
Thanks.
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2017)

Bleeding hearts...


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2017)

Geranium...


----------



## Click (May 30, 2017)

Beautiful. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## npdien (May 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (May 31, 2017)

dpc said:


> Bleeding hearts...


I prefer the first shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Click (May 31, 2017)

Another lovely shot. Well done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2017)

8)


----------



## npdien (Jun 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Another lovely shot. Well done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2017)

Geranium... 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2017)

8)


----------



## hbr (Jun 2, 2017)

Lots of beautiful flower pictures dpc and npdien,

Brian


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2017)

hbr said:


> Lots of beautiful flower pictures dpc and npdien,
> 
> Brian




Thanks Brian!


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2017)

Lovely shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2017)

Columbine... 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jun 3, 2017)

nice pic.
I like columbine.
-r



dpc said:


> Columbine... 8)


----------



## npdien (Jun 3, 2017)

dpc said:


> Columbine... 8)



Nice shot. I like the color, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 3, 2017)

hbr said:


> Lots of beautiful flower pictures dpc and npdien,
> 
> Brian


Thanks, Brian.


----------



## npdien (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2017)

lion rock said:


> nice pic.
> I like columbine.
> -r
> 
> ...




Thanks, lion rock!


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Columbine... 8)
> ...




Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Excellent!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 3, 2017)

Taken between rain showers.


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2017)

Lovely shot, Jeff.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2017)

dpc said:


> Columbine... 8)



Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Columbine... 8)
> ...




Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jun 6, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Taken between rain showers.


Nice shot, IslanderMV.


----------



## npdien (Jun 6, 2017)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Click said:


> Nice picture, npdien.



Thanks, Dpc and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Jun 6, 2017)

WOW!
Wonderful ...
-r
PS., Have to include the photo here, just so nice.




npdien said:


>


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2017)

Very nice, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2017)

Don't know what this flower is but I like it. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes, so do I.
-r



dpc said:


> Don't know what this flower is but I like it. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2017)

Dahlia...


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, dpc. The last one looks like a painting.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, dpc. The last one looks like a painting.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Yes, so do I.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...


d


Thanks, lion rock! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 8, 2017)

lion rock said:


> WOW!
> Wonderful ...
> -r
> PS., Have to include the photo here, just so nice.
> ...





Click said:


> Very nice, npdien.


Thanks Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jun 8, 2017)

dpc said:


> Dahlia...





dpc said:


> 8)



Nice shots, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice npdien.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Dahlia...
> ...




Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Very, very nice shot, npdien! Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2017)

npdien said:


> https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4217/34286819674_1bf8a0b5a6_c.jpg



Another nice shot, npdien.  Well done.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2017)

dpc said:


> 8)




Nice. Keep posting, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 8)
> ...




Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2017)

Metallic green bees dining on our dahlias this afternoon. Pretty creatures. Small and jewel-like. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2017)

Straw flower... 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2017)

Cool little creature. 

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Cool little creature.
> 
> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Dverb (Jun 9, 2017)

A couple of snaps from the yard









Not sure how to make these appear smaller on the screen.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2017)

Wild rose, taken on the banks of the South Saskatchewan River this afternoon...


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice series, dpc. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc. I especially like the first picture.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2017)

Bumblebee at our dahlias. This picture is obviously more about the bee than the flower, but I decided to put it here anyway. 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc. I love Bumblebees for their fat and furry looks.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc. I love Bumblebees for their fat and furry looks.




Thanks, Click! I do like bumblebees. They look like miniature stuffies. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2017)

1. Geranium
2. Straw flower with texture...


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice pictures. Well done, dpc.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice yellow flower!
Like the symmetry.
-r



dpc said:


> 1. Geranium
> 2. Straw flower with texture...


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 13, 2017)

one from the other day


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> one from the other day




Very nice! 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> one from the other day



Lovely.


----------



## npdien (Jun 15, 2017)

Dverb said:


>



Nice shot, Dverb.


----------



## npdien (Jun 15, 2017)

dpc said:


> Wild rose, taken on the banks of the South Saskatchewan River this afternoon...



The colors are quite complementary, forming an atrractive combination. Nicely done, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 15, 2017)

dpc said:


>



I like this Geranium shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dak723 (Jun 17, 2017)

npdien said:


>



Fantastic!


----------



## dak723 (Jun 17, 2017)

Here's one of mine from today.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 17, 2017)

last nite, in low cold light w AWB so tweaked a bit for color otherwise the rest is purely optical.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2017)

Aglet and dak723

Lovely shots, guys. Nicely done.


----------



## npdien (Jun 19, 2017)

dak723 said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Dak723.


----------



## npdien (Jun 19, 2017)

dak723 said:


> Here's one of mine from today.



Nice shot, Dak723.


----------



## npdien (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 19, 2017)

Beautiful, both photo and flora!
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

Orchids...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 20, 2017)

Beautiful phalaenopsis and well shot photos!
-r




dpc said:


> Orchids...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 20, 2017)

2 here.
-r


----------



## spandau (Jun 20, 2017)

Wildflower or weed, not quite sure but it made a nice pattern. Flower is less than an inch in diameter. Taken with an IPhone 7+ yesterday.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2017)

Dpc and lion rock,

Beautiful series, guys.


----------



## spandau (Jun 20, 2017)

Another wildflower photo taken yesterday with my IPhone 7+


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice shots, spandau.


----------



## spandau (Jun 20, 2017)

One more.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks, lion rock and Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

spandau said:


> One more.




Nice! 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice.
Interesting flower.
-r



spandau said:


> One more.


----------



## spandau (Jun 20, 2017)

Wild Thistle, IPhone 7+


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

Wild rose...


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

Various and sundry...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 20, 2017)

dpc,
Great shots.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Great shots.
> -r




Thanks! 8)


----------



## npdien (Jun 21, 2017)

lion rock said:


> 2 here.
> -r



Nice backgrounds make the flowers interesting, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jun 21, 2017)

dpc said:


> Various and sundry...


Nice shots, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 21, 2017)

dpc said:


> Orchids...


Nice orchid shots, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 21, 2017)

spandau said:


> One more.


Lovely, spandau. Look forward to seeing your more shots.


----------



## npdien (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks npdien.
I used a black card for background.
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > 2 here.
> ...


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice! Well done, npdien.


----------



## spandau (Jun 21, 2017)

Peony Bloom.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2017)

spandau said:


> Peony Bloom.



Lovely shot.


----------



## npdien (Jun 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice! Well done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## hbr (Jun 22, 2017)

npdien said:


>



Beautiful photo, npdien. I haven't had the time to comment on everyone's photos but there are a lot of beautiful shots in this thread. Keep posting everyone.

Brian


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2017)

Another lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 22, 2017)

npdien,
Lovely.
I want to get one for the house. The Australian variety has smaller flower but even more fragrant. Too bad it's not available in this country that I can see.
Anyway, beautiful photo.
-r




npdien said:


> ** img**


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2017)

Straw flowers with attendants...


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2017)

Columbine...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice.
I like columbine very much. One of my favorites.
-r



dpc said:


> Columbine...


----------



## hbr (Jun 22, 2017)

dpc said:


> Columbine...



Nice flower capture, dpc.

Brian


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Click, Brian and lion rock! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Very nice, npdien. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Nice picture!


----------



## npdien (Jun 23, 2017)

hbr said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, Brian. This month Saigon gets rain nearly every evening and the weather is cool and comfortable.


----------



## npdien (Jun 23, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Lovely.
> I want to get one for the house. The Australian variety has smaller flower but even more fragrant. Too bad it's not available in this country that I can see.
> Anyway, beautiful photo.
> -r



Thanks, Lion Rock. These trees seem to give flowers around the year here. The flowers are large and more fragrant at night here.


----------



## npdien (Jun 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Another lovely shot, npdien.





dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, Click and Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 23, 2017)

dpc said:


> Columbine...



Lovely shot, dpc


----------



## npdien (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice one!
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## lion rock (Jun 23, 2017)

npdien,
Lots of scooters there. Amazing drivers, I had the experience as a passenger holding on for dear life!
-r



npdien said:


> hbr said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful photo, npdien. I haven't had the time to comment on everyone's photos but there are a lot of beautiful shots in this thread. Keep posting everyone.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Columbine...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2017)

Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## rpt (Jun 24, 2017)

A Blood lily (Scadoxus https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scadoxus) bloomed in our garden. Here it is:


----------



## hbr (Jun 24, 2017)

Cool! Great shots rpt. I especially like the last picture.

Brian


----------



## rpt (Jun 24, 2017)

hbr said:


> Cool! Great shots rpt. I especially like the last picture.
> 
> Brian



Thanks. Yes, I love the full size version of that too. There is a second lily coming up next to it so another one should bloom in a week or so...


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2017)

Very nice series, rpt.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 24, 2017)

A quick shot with EOS M6 and 28mm macro.
I couldn't decipher the flower name, unfortunately. 
Is there any app that can identify plants from a picture or its features?


----------



## rpt (Jun 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, rpt.


Thanks. Next time around I hope to get it while the bud opens.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> A quick shot with EOS M6 and 28mm macro.



Lovely. Beautiful flowers. 8)


----------



## spandau (Jun 24, 2017)

Bridal Wreath Shrub.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2017)

spandau said:


> Bridal Wreath Shrub.




Lovely picture.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 25, 2017)

Lavender, with the 100L


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Lavender, with the 100L



Very very nice. Well done, Ryananthony.


----------



## rpt (Jun 25, 2017)

spandau said:


> Bridal Wreath Shrub.


Lovely!


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks Click! and please keep posting to the bird portrait thread, ive been really enjoying your photos.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 25, 2017)

Click said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > A quick shot with EOS M6 and 28mm macro.
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Thanks Click! and please keep posting to the bird portrait thread, ive been really enjoying your photos.



I will. Thank you my friend.


----------



## npdien (Jun 26, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> A quick shot with EOS M6 and 28mm macro.
> I couldn't decipher the flower name, unfortunately.
> Is there any app that can identify plants from a picture or its features?


Nice shot, bhf3737. I guess I will get this combo one day. Look forward to seeing more of your photos with the combo for evaluating the gears.


----------



## npdien (Jun 26, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Nice one!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...





Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, lion rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Jun 26, 2017)

npdien,
I think your collection is worthy of a gallery show.
Well done.
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful picture, npdien. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2017)

npdien said:


>




I love this shot. Well done!


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2017)

Backside of a dahlia...


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2017)

Geraniums...


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Jun 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> Geraniums...



I like this beautiful shot, Dpc.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 27, 2017)

npdien said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > A quick shot with EOS M6 and 28mm macro.
> ...



Thanks npdien! The following shots are taken handheld using M6 and EF-M 28mm combo on a cloudy day, 1/200 sec and base ISO.


----------



## hbr (Jun 27, 2017)

Lovely flower pictures everybody. Keep posting. I love the colors of your flower shots, bhf3737.

Brian


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> The following shots are taken handheld using M6 and EF-M 28mm combo on a cloudy day, 1/200 sec and base ISO.



Beautiful. Nicely done, bhf3737.


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Geraniums...
> ...




Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > bhf3737 said:
> ...



Nice. I like the second one in particular.


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2017)

Trying something rather 'graphic' in nature... Pot of straw flowers stylized...


----------



## npdien (Jun 28, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> I think your collection is worthy of a gallery show.
> Well done.
> -r
> ...


Thanks, lion rock. I just keep my shots appearing as simple as possible.


----------



## npdien (Jun 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, npdien. Nicely done.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jun 28, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > bhf3737 said:
> ...


Nice shots, bhf3737. I am getting old so the small combo looks attractive and it works perfectly.


----------



## npdien (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Beautiful picture of the daisies, npdien!


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2017)

Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2017)

Geranium in the early morning light... 8)


----------



## Eldar (Jun 28, 2017)

I must admit I do not photograph many flowers. However, this little thing caught my eye on a hike the other day. In a small pot hole in the mountains, with no soil available, this little wild strawberry plant found a home, only supported by some filthy water.

Hasselblad H6D-100c, HC35mm f3.5 @f3.5 
(I would normally use a smaller aperture, but this was the last image I got before the battery died ...)


----------



## npdien (Jun 29, 2017)

dpc said:


> Geranium in the early morning light... 8)


Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 29, 2017)

Eldar said:


> I must admit I do not photograph many flowers. However, this little thing caught my eye on a hike the other day. In a small pot hole in the mountains, with no soil available, this little wild strawberry plant found a home, only supported by some filthy water.
> 
> Hasselblad H6D-100c, HC35mm f3.5 @f3.5
> (I would normally use a smaller aperture, but this was the last image I got before the battery died ...)


Lovely done, Eldar.


----------



## npdien (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2017)

@ dpc, Eldar and npdien

Beautiful shots, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2017)

Great one.
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2017)

Click said:


> @ dpc, Eldar and npdien
> 
> Beautiful shots, guys.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2017)

Thought I'd convert a couple of old shots to B&W.


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2017)

8)


----------



## lion rock (Jun 30, 2017)

dpc,
This B/W set is beautiful, esp., the columbine (but, I'm partial to columbine.)
-r




dpc said:


> 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2017)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> This B/W set is beautiful, esp., the columbine (but, I'm partial to columbine.)
> -r
> 
> ...




Thanks! I don't do B&W much but thought I'd give it a go. 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2017)

Very nice B&W pictures. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice B&W pictures. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click.


----------



## rpt (Jul 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice B&W pictures. Well done, dpc.


+1


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2017)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice B&W pictures. Well done, dpc.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2017)

Wandering around in our garden this morning...


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2017)

dpc said:


> Wandering around in our garden this morning...




Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Wandering around in our garden this morning...
> ...




Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2017)

1. Rudbeckia
2. Rudbeckia with arachnid
3. Geranium


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2017)

Another nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Another nice series, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2017)

Some this AM.
House plants on deck.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2017)

Still pottering around in the garden. Off to the mountains tomorrow. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jul 3, 2017)

dpc.,
Ver nice. 2nd., one's great.
Enjoy the mountains. Bring some home.
-r



dpc said:


> Still pottering around in the garden. Off to the mountains tomorrow. 8)


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2017)

@ lion rock and dpc,

Beautiful pictures, guys.  

Keep posting!


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks lion rock and Click!


----------



## npdien (Jul 4, 2017)

dpc said:


>


Nice shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 4, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Some this AM.
> House plants on deck.
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely shots, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you.
npdien, you have pretty one as well.
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2017)

Terrestrial orchids.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2017)

Lovely shot, lion rock. I especially like the first one.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks Click. You're very kind.
-r



Click said:


> Lovely shot, lion rock. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Some this AM.
> House plants on deck.
> -r



I like them both but especially the first one. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks, npdien! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2017)

npdien said:


>




I really like this. Great colours, sharpness and composition.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you dpc.
-r



dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Some this AM.
> ...


----------



## npdien (Jul 5, 2017)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## spandau (Jul 5, 2017)

Bridal Wreath flowers with a background of other blooming plants.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 5, 2017)

npdien,
Another nice one. Another flower not seen before.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice!
-r



spandau said:


> Bridal Wreath flowers with a background of other blooming plants.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2017)

@ npdien and spandau,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## npdien (Jul 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Another nice one. Another flower not seen before.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2017)

Good one, npdien!
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2017)

Another very nice shot, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Jul 9, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Good one, npdien!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...





Click said:


> Another very nice shot, npdien.



Thanks, lion rock and click.


----------



## npdien (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2017)

Lovely.


----------



## npdien (Jul 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Jul 10, 2017)

Good one!
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2017)

Very nice shot, npdien.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 11, 2017)

Rosebay Rhododendron.

And thanks to the regular posters for their always lovely shots.


----------



## dak723 (Jul 12, 2017)

Lots of lovely photos here! Here's one of mine from today.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2017)

I really like your shots, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2017)

Our orchids are blooming.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Our orchids are blooming.
> -r



Lovely. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks Click.
The first one is a photo of brassia, and they are fragrant.
The second one is of a dendrobium and they bloom for us about 4 times now.
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Our orchids are blooming.
> ...


----------



## LarsCS (Jul 25, 2017)

Found a beautiful field of Columbines recently...


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2017)

Beautiful. Nicely done, LarsCS.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 25, 2017)

LarsCS,
Stunning! Of place and photo.
-r

PS., Where is this place?



LarsCS said:


> Found a beautiful field of Columbines recently...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 25, 2017)

LarsCS said:


> Found a beautiful field of Columbines recently...



Lovely! Please post more photos.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2017)

Water lilies...


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2017)

Water lilies II...


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2017)

Water lilies III...


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm not sure what the yellow one is. The others are hollyhocks, of course.


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2017)

Beautiful flowers. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 27, 2017)

dpc, great water lilies!
-r


----------



## hbr (Jul 27, 2017)

Great shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks Click, lion rock and hbr! I don't seem to be shooting much other than flowers lately.  8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Rudbeckia...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2017)

Some florals.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2017)

Lovely pictures, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you Click.
From the horticultural garden of the uni.
-r



Click said:


> Lovely pictures, lion rock.


----------



## LarsCS (Jul 28, 2017)

Some more Colorado wildflowers all taken with the TS-E 17mm..


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, LarsCS.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2017)

LarsCS said:


> Some more Colorado wildflowers all taken with the TS-E 17mm..




Nice pictures!


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Some florals.
> -r




Nice! I like the second one in particular.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2017)

dpc,
Thanks.
Hope to see more of your water lilies. They're beautiful, pictures and flowers/water reflections.
-r



dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Some florals.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2017)

Lovely shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful flowers. I especially like the last picture.




Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2017)

Flowers taken at a market in Vancouver...


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc. 8)




Thanks, Click!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm sure there are several of these in this thread, but it is a favorite of mine.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2017)

Very nice chrysoberyl!
And fragrant as well. Though these grow like wild fire, spreading all over the place.
Is this an editable variety?
-r



chrysoberyl said:


> I'm sure there are several of these in this thread, but it is a favorite of mine.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Very nice chrysoberyl!
> And fragrant as well. Though these grow like wild fire, spreading all over the place.
> Is this an editable variety?
> -r
> ...



Thank you! I have been told these 'Maypops' are edible, but they don't look appealing to me. And the Gulf Fritillary Butterfly clearly oviposited (note the chewed leaves) this specimen extensively. Butterfly eggs - yuck!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2017)

chrysoberyl,
They are a variety of these plants, I think all are edible, but the only one I planted doesn't yield fruit of value. The good ones are called passion fruits. I once consumed almost a whole jug of said juice, it was that good! Sadly, it was in Vietnam and not in the US.
-r



chrysoberyl said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice chrysoberyl!
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2017)

Another strange one.
-r


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Another strange one.
> -r



Lovely - a thistle?


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks chrysoberyl,
Can't say what it is, I can find out later, it grows at the uni's horticultural gardens. It is about 2 inches wide at the spiky bulb's widest.
Not your common thistles, though, thank goodness!
-r



chrysoberyl said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Another strange one.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Another strange one.
> -r



Nice picture

Looks a little bit like a milk thistle.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks dpc,
I'll find out today after work if it has a name with the plant.
Thanks.
-r



dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Another strange one.
> ...


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 5, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Another strange one.
> -r



Can you eat it? It looks like I should be able to peel it and eat it.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2017)

Doesn't look appetizing at all, I don't think I'll attempt to try it at all. No thanks 8).
Ok, I'll go there later today to find out what the plant is, if listed. There are art works (friend's  ) there I'd like to see anyways.
-r

edit: I just went to check at the horticultural garden but the name was not listed. However, visitors said it could be some kind of prairie thistles. That gave me an entry point to google. Looks like a "Cynara cardunculus" plant.
A new shot is added.



Ryananthony said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Another strange one.
> ...


----------



## LarsCS (Aug 5, 2017)

Took my new 6D II backpacking this week...


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2017)

LarsCS said:


> Took my new 6D II backpacking this week...



Lovely. Well done, LarsCS.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 6, 2017)

Been a while, some from yesterday.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2017)

Beautiful. Like the closeups.
-r



danski0224 said:


> Been a while, some from yesterday.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> Been a while, some from yesterday.



Very nice series.


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2017)

LarsCS said:


> Took my new 6D II backpacking this week...


Nice shot, LarsCS.


----------



## npdien (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## rpt (Aug 19, 2017)

We went to this quarry on top of the hill in the city. you can find it on Google maps at this location: https://www.google.co.in/maps/place/ARAI+Stone+Quarry/@18.5281834,73.813217,15z/data=!4m8!1m2!2m1!1sQuarry!3m4!1s0x0:0x4e2fab4c98bea77!8m2!3d18.5304211!4d73.8180131?hl=en.It was completely overcast. Everything was green and looked beautiful. Here are some pics I took. The last one is a 180 degree pano of the quarry.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice series, rpt.


----------



## rpt (Aug 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, rpt.


Thanks 

The small flowers were 4 to 5 mm across. Unfortunately I had not taken my macro lens. Next time I'll remember to take it.


----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## npdien (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2017)

Dpc and npdien,

Lovely shots, guys.


----------



## npdien (Sep 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Dpc and npdien,
> 
> Lovely shots, guys.



Thanks, Click


----------



## npdien (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 1, 2017)

npdien,
Good ones!
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2017)

Another very nice one, npdien. Thanks for posting.


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Good ones!
> -r





Click said:


> Another very nice one, npdien. Thanks for posting.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2017)

Lovely


----------



## npdien (Sep 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 3, 2017)

npdien,
Great!
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2017)

Very nice shot, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Sep 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Great!
> -r





Click said:


> Very nice shot, npdien.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 6, 2017)

pretty photo, npdien.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Sep 6, 2017)

-r


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm not too much of a "Flowers" photographer but sometimes it's nice to add one in a nature / landscapes series...
And who needs a macro lens to do close-ups anyhow 
(7dmkII, 100-400LII @ 400mm)
Wiebe


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2017)

npdien said:


>




Well done. Excellent! 8)


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 6, 2017)

Sunflowers from the Family garden.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2017)

npdien said:


> https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4438/36606869780_083d545f71_c.jpg



Lovely, as always. 

Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Sep 8, 2017)

lion rock said:


> -r



Nice shot, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Sep 8, 2017)

dpc said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lovely, as always. 
Well done, npdien. 
[/quote]

Thanks Dpc and Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you npdien.
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > -r
> ...


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2017)

Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 11, 2017)

Some from today...


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> Some from today...



Very nice series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## npdien (Sep 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 11, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> Some from today...


Nice shots, danski0224.


----------



## npdien (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2017)

Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Sep 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 12, 2017)

npdien,
Nice one. Cute florals, too.
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2017)

Another very nice one. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## rpt (Sep 14, 2017)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Nice one. Cute florals, too.
> -r



+1

Lovely as usual.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2017)

Autumn's here: birch copse...


----------



## npdien (Oct 26, 2017)

Click said:


> Another very nice one. Nicely done, npdien.





rpt said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > npdien,
> ...


Thanks, Lion Rock, Rpt and Click.


----------



## npdien (Oct 26, 2017)

A flower in the garden which I pass on the way to the bus stop every day when staying in Oxnard, California.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2017)

Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Oct 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, click.


----------



## npdien (Oct 27, 2017)

Eagan, Minnesota


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 27, 2017)

This one is your best of many excellent shots! Thank you for posting.



npdien said:


> A flower in the garden which I pass on the way to the bus stop every day when staying in Oxnard, California.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2017)

npdien said:


> Eagan, Minnesota



Lovely.


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2017)

I like both shots on this page, npdien, but I like the first one in particular. Nice work!


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Sunflowers from the Family garden.




I love sunflowers. Nice shots!


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2017)

Something to remind me of summer past. Winter's a comin'...


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## npdien (Oct 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> Something to remind me of summer past. Winter's a comin'...


Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Oct 30, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> This one is your best of many excellent shots! Thank you for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dpc said:


> I like both shots on this page, npdien, but I like the first one in particular. Nice work!





Click said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > Eagan, Minnesota
> ...



Thanks, chrysoberyl, dpc and click.


----------



## npdien (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2017)

Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Something to remind me of summer past. Winter's a comin'...
> ...




Thanks, npdien!


----------



## npdien (Oct 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Oct 31, 2017)

Taken in Oxnard, California


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2017)

npdien said:


> Taken in Oxnard, California




Lovely.


----------



## npdien (Nov 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Nov 1, 2017)

Minnesota Landscape Arboretum, Chaska, MN.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2017)

Another beautiful picture. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 2, 2017)

Click said:



> Another beautiful picture. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2017)

Very nice, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Nov 4, 2017)

Minnesota Landscape Arboretum, Chaska, MN.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2017)

Beautiful.  Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful.  Nicely done, npdien.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Nov 8, 2017)

Oxnard, California​


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2017)

Beautiful picture once again. Well done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Beautiful series of picture, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

From a casual walk around town about a month ago. You won't find any flowers out now. Everything's covered with snow.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

From the beginning of September... The colours are a bit duller than they are on my computer screen for some reason. That doesn't usually happen.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2017)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 8, 2017)

When I was in Sequoia National Park over the summer, I found a field of blue lupines in bloom in front of the Senate grove of giant sequoias.
5D3 with 24-70 f4L (at f20).


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 8, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> When I was in Sequoia National Park over the summer, I found a field of blue lupines in bloom in front of the Senate grove of giant sequoias.
> 5D3 with 24-70 f4L (at f20).



Very nice! I am a big fan of wildflowers.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 8, 2017)

I like the effect of late day sunlight.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> I like the effect of late day sunlight.



Indeed, very nice effect.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Geranium...


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Summer weeds in rural ditch.....


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> When I was in Sequoia National Park over the summer, I found a field of blue lupines in bloom in front of the Senate grove of giant sequoias.
> 5D3 with 24-70 f4L (at f20).



Lovely shot.  Well done, Fred.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2017)

Cool shots, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Cool shots, dpc. 8)




Thanks


----------



## npdien (Nov 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture once again. Well done, npdien.





dpc said:


> Beautiful series of picture, npdien!



Thanks, Click and Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Nov 10, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> I like the effect of late day sunlight.


Nicely done, Chrysobery.


----------



## npdien (Nov 10, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> When I was in Sequoia National Park over the summer, I found a field of blue lupines in bloom in front of the Senate grove of giant sequoias.
> 5D3 with 24-70 f4L (at f20).



Nice shot, MrFotoFool.


----------



## npdien (Nov 10, 2017)

dpc said:


> From a casual walk around town about a month ago. You won't find any flowers out now. Everything's covered with snow.



Nice series of lovely photos, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Nov 10, 2017)

Oxnard, California


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you and my compliments on all your lovely shots!



npdien said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > I like the effect of late day sunlight.
> ...


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2017)

npdien said:


> Oxnard, California



Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

npdien said:


> Oxnard, California




Nice roses, npdien! They remind me of summer gone.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

End of the season


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi Wiebe! I do the same when I'm frustrated by the lack of interesting birds... Could be any thing alive (incl. plants) and all shot with my "birder" lens (when hiking adding the macro lens in the backpack is painful !


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2017)

Mountain forest on the banks of the Athabasca River in west-central Alberta...


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2017)

dpc said:


> Mountain forest on the banks of the Athabasca River in west-central Alberta...



Another very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## FramerMCB (Nov 13, 2017)

Taken in the Rose Garden, Portland, Oregon on a cooler mid-Summer morning.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> Taken in the Rose Garden, Portland, Oregon on a cooler mid-Summer morning.



Lovely.


----------



## FramerMCB (Nov 13, 2017)

Click said:



> FramerMCB said:
> 
> 
> > Taken in the Rose Garden, Portland, Oregon on a cooler mid-Summer morning.
> ...


Thanks Click!


----------



## npdien (Nov 15, 2017)

dpc said:


> 8)


Lovely done, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Nov 15, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> Taken in the Rose Garden, Portland, Oregon on a cooler mid-Summer morning.


Cool shot, FramerMCB.


----------



## npdien (Nov 15, 2017)

Oxnard, CA.


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2017)

Beautiful flower. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful flower. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Nov 17, 2017)

Oxnard, CA.


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2017)

Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2017)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 8)
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2017)

Beautiful rose, npdien! I wish we had roses here but we'll have to wail quite a few months, I'm afraid.


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## npdien (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year to my friends


----------



## lion rock (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes, thanks npdien. You too.
And all!
-r

PS., blooming now in the house.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2017)

npdien said:


> Happy New Year to my friends



Lovely picture.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Yes, thanks npdien. You too.
> And all!
> -r
> 
> PS., blooming now in the house.



Beautiful flower.

Happy New Year!


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice pictures, npdien! And yes, Happy New Year to all.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2017)

Something to remind me of warmer times... I've applied more post-processing than I normally would, but what the heck. 8)


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2017)

Anything warm is welcomed. Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Anything warm is welcomed. Very nice picture, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2018)

Some summer wildflowers to lighten the burden of winter. Winter has its virtues but there are days when I struggle to find and acknowledge them.


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2018)

Winter flora...


----------



## npdien (Jan 3, 2018)

Click said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year to my friends
> ...





dpc said:


> Nice pictures, npdien! And yes, Happy New Year to all.





lion rock said:


> Yes, thanks npdien. You too.
> And all!
> -r
> PS., blooming now in the house.



Thanks, click, dpc and lion rock.


----------



## npdien (Jan 3, 2018)

lion rock said:


> blooming now in the house.



Nice picture, lion rock


----------



## npdien (Jan 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Winter flora...





dpc said:


> Something to remind me of warmer times... I've applied more post-processing than I normally would, but what the heck. 8)





Click said:


> Anything warm is welcomed. Very nice picture, dpc.



Lovely pictures, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jan 3, 2018)

Minnesota Landscape Arboretum, Chaska, MN in September.


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you Click!
Thank you npdien!
npdien, hope you're having a pleasant visit to the US.
Photos are beautiful.
-r




npdien said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > npdien said:
> ...


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2018)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Winter flora...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## npdien (Jan 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, npdien.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 4, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Thank you Click!
> Thank you npdien!
> npdien, hope you're having a pleasant visit to the US.
> Photos are beautiful.
> -r



Actually, I went there last September and October. Thanks, lion rock.






Minnesota Landscape Arboretum, Chaska, MN in September.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2018)

Very nice picture, dpdien.


----------



## npdien (Jan 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, dpdien.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2018)

Another nice shot.  Well done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2018)

Iris bud...


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 5, 2018)

Great shots npdien and dpc.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks, Click and lion rock!


----------



## npdien (Jan 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Another nice shot.  Well done, npdien.





lion rock said:


> Great shots npdien and dpc.
> -r



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 10, 2018)

npdien,
Wow! Beautiful rose. Beautiful shadows.
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2018)

Beautiful picture. Lovely lighting. 

Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Jan 11, 2018)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Wow! Beautiful rose. Beautiful shadows.
> -r





Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Lovely lighting.
> 
> Well done, npdien.



It is just sunset lighting. Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful colors, npdien.
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## npdien (Jan 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.





lion rock said:


> Beautiful colors, npdien.
> -r



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2018)

Another lovely shot. Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Jan 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Another lovely shot. Well done, npdien.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 13, 2018)

npdien,
Nice!
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2018)

Nicely done, dpdien.


----------



## npdien (Jan 14, 2018)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Nice!
> -r





Click said:


> Nicely done, dpdien.



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2018)

Great one, npdien.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Great one, npdien.
> -r



+1

Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Jan 15, 2018)

Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Great one, npdien.
> ...


Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 15, 2018)

npdien,
Beautiful and an uncommon flower. Beautiful photo and nice colors.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2018)

Lovely picture, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Jan 16, 2018)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Beautiful and an uncommon flower. Beautiful photo and nice colors.
> -r





Click said:


> Lovely picture, npdien.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

And my attempts in this area...


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 16, 2018)

With SL2,


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2018)

@ ISv and ritholtz

Beautiful pictures, guys. 8)


----------



## npdien (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice pictures, ritholtz and ISv. Welcome to this thread. Look forward to seeing your further pictures.


----------



## npdien (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2018)

Another lovely shot. Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Jan 18, 2018)

Click said:


> Another lovely shot. Well done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2018)

Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2018)

A crocus in a pot. We need something to remind us that spring will be here eventually.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

dpc said:


> A crocus in a pot. We need something to remind us that spring will be here eventually.



I really like your picture, dpc.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > A crocus in a pot. We need something to remind us that spring will be here eventually.
> ...



Thanks, Click! I'm tired of snow.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

dpc said:


> I'm tired of snow.



Me too!


----------



## npdien (Jan 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 19, 2018)

dpc said:


> A crocus in a pot. We need something to remind us that spring will be here eventually.



Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jan 19, 2018)

ritholtz said:


>




Nicely done, ritholtz.


----------



## npdien (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 19, 2018)

dpc, ritholtz, npdien,
Great shots.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 19, 2018)

npdien said:


> Nicely done, ritholtz.



Thanks npdien. I think i have focusing problem with SL2 and Sigma 17-50mm. Sent it to repair. This is with live view.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

Very nice picture, ritholtz.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## ritholtz (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## npdien (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice shots, ritholtz.


----------



## npdien (Jan 20, 2018)

lion rock said:


> dpc, ritholtz, npdien,
> Great shots.
> -r





Click said:


> Lovely shot, npdien.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 20, 2018)

Great shots everyone. 

Here is a shot I took a while ago - a more overcast day than I'd hoped, but the lighting suited some subjects...


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2018)

StoicalEtcher and npdien,

Beautiful pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2018)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > A crocus in a pot. We need something to remind us that spring will be here eventually.
> ...



Thanks, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2018)

Beautiful series of pictures, ritholtz! I especially like the water lilies.


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2018)

Gorgeous pictures as always, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2018)

Great shot of the yellow flower, StoicalEtcher!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 20, 2018)

Click said:


> StoicalEtcher and npdien,
> 
> Beautiful pictures, guys.





dpc said:


> Great shot of the yellow flower, StoicalEtcher!



dpc, click, many thanks for the compliments ;D


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 20, 2018)

dpc said:


> Beautiful series of pictures, ritholtz! I especially like the water lilies.


Thanks for feedback. I visited Singapore botanic garden during my trip. Amazing place for flowers and flora.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice picture, ritholtz.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 20, 2018)

One.
-r


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2018)

So many orchids!!!
Wonderful!
-r



ritholtz said:


>


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2018)

A lot of nice photos, congratulation to the authors!


----------



## npdien (Jan 22, 2018)

Click said:


> StoicalEtcher and npdien,
> 
> Beautiful pictures, guys.





dpc said:


> Gorgeous pictures as always, npdien!



Thanks, Click and Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice shots, StoicalEtcher, Lion Rock, ISv and ritholtz.


----------



## npdien (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2018)

Lionrock, ritholtz, ISv and npdien

Very nice pictures, guys. Well done.


----------



## npdien (Jan 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Lionrock, ritholtz, ISv and npdien
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys. Well done.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 23, 2018)

Good one!
Kind of windy.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice. Well done, npdien.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 24, 2018)

Amaryllis


----------



## ISv (Jan 24, 2018)

kphoto99 said:


> Amaryllis



Very nice!


----------



## ISv (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi to everyone!


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 24, 2018)

Some more,


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## ritholtz (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2018)

npdien, kphoto99, ISv and ritholtz,
Great shots all.
So many orchids, ritholtz!
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2018)

ISv and ritholtz,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 24, 2018)

lion rock said:


> npdien, kphoto99, ISv and ritholtz,
> Great shots all.
> So many orchids, ritholtz!
> -r


Thanks Lion. I visited Singapore botanic/orchid garden during my short official trip.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2018)

Ah, yes. They have a beautiful setup.
The weather there helps, too.
-r



ritholtz said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > npdien, kphoto99, ISv and ritholtz,
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2018)

Here are a couple of my favorite flower/plant shots:

_"Micro-Cosmos"_



EOS 5D Mark II, MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro @ 5x, 1/60 s, f/11, ISO 400, MT-24EX

_"Stamens"_



EOS 5D Mark II, MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro @ 4x, 1/60 s, f/11, ISO 400, MT-24EX


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2018)

Great shots, Neuro. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Jan 24, 2018)

Click said:


> Great shots, Neuro. I especially like the first one.



+2!


----------



## npdien (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.

Nice shots, Neuro, ISv, ritholtz and kphoto99.


----------



## npdien (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2018)

I agree with the others, neuro. Your micro-cosmos shot is fantastic,


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2018)

Great shots, ritholtz and npdien!


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2018)

Another lovely picture, npdien. Nicely done.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks, All!


----------



## npdien (Jan 26, 2018)

dpc said:


> Great shots, ritholtz and npdien!





Click said:


> Another lovely picture, npdien. Nicely done.



Thanks, Dpc and Click.


----------



## npdien (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 26, 2018)

npdien,
Interesting flower. Nice photo!
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback. I think my first copy of Sigma 17-50mm is sharper. It was very nice at 50mm.


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2018)

ritholtz said:


> I think my first copy of 17-50mm is sharper.



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 26, 2018)

Click said:


> I think my first copy of 17-50mm is sharper.



Lovely. Nicely done.
[/quote]
Thanks. This flower is from our home.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## npdien (Jan 27, 2018)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Interesting flower. Nice photo!
> -r
> 
> ...


Thanks, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jan 27, 2018)

ritholtz said:


>





ritholtz said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I think my first copy of Sigma 17-50mm is sharper. It was very nice at 50mm.
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/BwmDcS]



Nice shots, Ritholtz.


----------



## npdien (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2018)

Lovely light on the flower. Well done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely light on the flower. Well done, npdien.



+1
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jan 27, 2018)

ritholtz,
Great shot.
-r


----------



## ISv (Jan 29, 2018)

Great shots from everybody! 
From mine, only the first one here is from this weekend.


----------



## npdien (Jan 29, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely light on the flower. Well done, npdien.
> ...


Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jan 29, 2018)

ISv said:


> Great shots from everybody!
> From mine, only the first one here is from this weekend.



Nice short, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2018)

Beautiful picture, npdien.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 29, 2018)

Some excellent shots here


----------



## npdien (Jan 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, npdien.





monkey44 said:


> Some excellent shots here


Thanks, Click and monkey44.


----------



## npdien (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## ritholtz (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jan 30, 2018)

npdien and ritholtz,
Beautiful photos.
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2018)

lion rock said:


> npdien and ritholtz,
> Beautiful photos.
> -r



+1

Nicely done, guys.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 30, 2018)

lion rock said:


> npdien and ritholtz,
> Beautiful photos.
> -r


Thanks Lion. I messed up some of the DPP conversion by choosing level 2 quality. Also used slow shutter speeds. I need to use faster shutter speeds with flowers and close ups i think.


----------



## npdien (Feb 1, 2018)

Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > npdien and ritholtz,
> ...


Thanks, Lion and Click.


----------



## npdien (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2018)

Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## ritholtz (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## ritholtz (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## ritholtz (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## npdien (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2018)

ritholtz and npdien,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## npdien (Feb 3, 2018)

Click said:


> ritholtz and npdien,
> 
> Nice shots, guys.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2018)

Lovely flower. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely flower. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 6, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Feb 6, 2018)

npdien, nice.
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 7, 2018)

lion rock said:


> npdien, nice.
> -r





Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2018)

Beautiful flowers, lovely picture. Well done, npdien.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 10, 2018)

Daisies (wild) at Willow Beach. 12 miles below Hoover dam.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 11, 2018)

Bird of Paradise blooming at home.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Feb 11, 2018)

Cattleya blooming at home, first time for us.
Dendrobium kingianum blooming again,
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2018)

Lovely pictures, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 11, 2018)

Very kind of you, Click. Thanks.
-r



Click said:


> Lovely pictures, lion rock.


----------



## npdien (Feb 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful flowers, lovely picture. Well done, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Feb 12, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Daisies (wild) at Willow Beach. 12 miles below Hoover dam.





CanonFanBoy said:


> Daisies (wild) at Willow Beach. 12 miles below Hoover dam.





lion rock said:


> Bird of Paradise blooming at home.
> -r



Nice shots, Lion Rock and CanonFanBoy.


----------



## npdien (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice picture, npdien. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks npdien.
Your recent photo is just in time for Valentines. Very good.
-r


----------



## stevelee (Feb 13, 2018)

Here are a few of the pictures I took in a greenhouse on Maui:


----------



## stevelee (Feb 13, 2018)

At Daniel Stowe Botanical Gardens in Belmont, NC:


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice series, stevelee.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, stevelee.



+1.
Great orchids.
-r


----------



## stevelee (Feb 13, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice series, stevelee.
> ...



Thanks to you both.


----------



## npdien (Feb 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, npdien. Well done.





lion rock said:


> Thanks npdien.
> Your recent photo is just in time for Valentines. Very good.
> -r



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice orchid shots, Stevelee.


----------



## npdien (Feb 14, 2018)

Rose shot for Valentine Day


----------



## lion rock (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes!
-r



npdien said:


> Rose shot for Valentine Day


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2018)

npdien said:


> Rose shot for Valentine Day



Lovely picture.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 14, 2018)

npdien said:


> Rose shot for Valentine Day



Beautiful.


----------



## npdien (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks, Lion Rock, Click and Stevelee.


----------



## npdien (Feb 14, 2018)

Apricot


----------



## lion rock (Feb 14, 2018)

Yum, can't wait till late fall!!!
-r



npdien said:


> Apricot


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2018)

Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 20, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Yum, can't wait till late fall!!!
> -r





Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2018)

Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 21, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2018)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 21, 2018)

Click said:


> Nicely done, npdien.



+1
-r


----------



## lion rock (Feb 21, 2018)

Clivia is blooming at home.
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice picture, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks Click.
-r



Click said:


> Nice picture, lion rock.


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2018)

Very nice shots after my last post here!!!
Lion Rock nice shots! And BTW, take more memory cards when coming to Hawaii I suspect you will need them !
npdien - as always great shots, I don't know what else to say...

But I have a problem: I spent my childhood 50/50 between town and village house (Europe) with huge garden and at least 10 apricot trees. I know there is more than one species of "apricot" on the planet, but what I have seen an eaten has the scientific name Prunus armeniaca (the apricots one can buy in the stores, at least here, on Hawaii and most of the places on the Earth).
Please (both of you, please!) if you can supply me with more info of that apricot with yellow flowers? For biologist to see these pictures and not able to say what it is, is probably like the feeling of photographer who has camera in his hands, but has no idea what "..." (censured by myself ) brand it is ;D! 

Here is my contribution: the Red Cotton Tree - can be red and orange actually. I have no idea what is the tree on the third pic (but working on it). The last one is of category of simple things, I have weakness for them.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice shots, I like the first 2 shots.
I'll bring CF and SD cards and a backup external SSD drive. Those are a given.
I'll bring my standard zoom and 100-400 zoom. Add to those, my 100mm macro, just in case.
But, I'm afraid there would not be a lot of shooting, since we're only staying in one place per island. And my brother does not move very easily.
-r



ISv said:


> Very nice shots after my last post here!!!
> Lion Rock nice shots! And BTW, take more memory cards when coming to Hawaii I suspect you will need them !
> npdien - as always great shots, I don't know what else to say...


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Nice shots, I like the first 2 shots.
> I'll bring CF and SD cards and a backup external SSD drive. Those are a given.
> I'll bring my standard zoom and 100-400 zoom. Add to those, my 100mm macro, just in case.
> But, I'm afraid there would not be a lot of shooting, since we're only staying in one place per island. And my brother does not move very easily.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the advice.
I normally don't take the macro, but, I know that there are flowers to shoot, so I am bringing it this time.
It's not like I'm tied down, but not like I can roam around all the time when I was visiting Australia recently.
I'll look at travel guides later on to see which I should not miss. So, botanical garden is now on the list. Thanks.
-r




ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots, I like the first 2 shots.
> ...


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 22, 2018)

Flowers (Tulips) with white background.
5DSR, 85mm f/1.4L IS, f5.6, 1/30 sec, handheld, indoors.
The background is actually accumulated snow on the deck reflecting through the window.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 22, 2018)

Lovely.
-r



bhf3737 said:


> Flowers (Tulips) with white background.
> 5DSR, 85mm f/1.4L IS, f5.6, 1/30 sec, handheld, indoors.
> The background is actually accumulated snow on the deck reflecting through the window.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> Flowers (Tulips) with white background.
> 5DSR, 85mm f/1.4L IS, f5.6, 1/30 sec, handheld, indoors.
> The background is actually accumulated snow on the deck reflecting through the window.



Nice shot.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks lion rock and Click.
Greatly appreciate your comments.


----------



## npdien (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice shots, Lion Rock, Isv and bhf3737.


----------



## npdien (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## ISv (Feb 24, 2018)

"Thanks for the advice.
I normally don't take the macro, but, I know that there are flowers to shoot, so I am bringing it this time.
It's not like I'm tied down, but not like I can roam around all the time when I was visiting Australia recently.
I'll look at travel guides later on to see which I should not miss. So, botanical garden is now on the list. Thanks.
-r"

I'm attaching photos all taken in May, different botanical gardens (4) , all here on Oahu.
I just realize that most of them are trees and not that much accessible with 100mm lens. It doesn't mean there are no objects for macro lens (especially if you take a branch down) but it is not like Europe where most of the flowering plants are grassy...


----------



## ISv (Feb 24, 2018)

And few more (actually May is rather good time for taking photos of plants here).


----------



## ISv (Feb 24, 2018)

npdien, as usually great shot!


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 24, 2018)

npdien said:


>


Inspiring and beautiful.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 24, 2018)

ISv,
I'll bring. Just in case.
I had already started packing, for another trip to Vancouver. I think it'll work.
-r




ISv said:


> I'm attaching photos all taken in May, different botanical gardens (4) , all here on Oahu.
> I just realize that most of them are trees and not that much accessible with 100mm lens. It doesn't mean there are no objects for macro lens (especially if you take a branch down) but it is not like Europe where most of the flowering plants are grassy...


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Feb 24, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv.



Thanks Click! Do you like Coca Cola? The very first image are the flowers of Cola (Cola acuminata).


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2018)

ISv said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series, ISv.
> ...



Yes, I like Coca Cola, thanks for the info.


----------



## npdien (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice series, ISv. I prefer pictures 3 and 5.


----------



## npdien (Feb 27, 2018)

ISv said:


> npdien, as usually great shot!





bhf3737 said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, ISv and bhf3737j.


----------



## npdien (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## ritholtz (Feb 27, 2018)

ISv said:


> "Thanks for the advice.
> I normally don't take the macro, but, I know that there are flowers to shoot, so I am bringing it this time.
> It's not like I'm tied down, but not like I can roam around all the time when I was visiting Australia recently.
> I'll look at travel guides later on to see which I should not miss. So, botanical garden is now on the list. Thanks.
> ...


Very nice with no harsh back light.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 27, 2018)

npdien,
I like.
Nice shot.
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2018)

Lovely picture, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Feb 28, 2018)

lion rock said:


> npdien,
> I like.
> Nice shot.
> -r





Click said:


> Lovely picture, npdien.


Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 28, 2018)

I like your style, npdien.
-r


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 28, 2018)

npdien said:


>


Very nice npdien. How do you get black background. Are you shooting in night with flash.


----------



## npdien (Mar 1, 2018)

lion rock said:


> I like your style, npdien.
> -r





Click said:


> Nice picture, npdien.



Thanks, Lion Rock and Click.


----------



## npdien (Mar 1, 2018)

ritholtz said:


> npdien said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks, Ritholtz. I prefer a background which does not take attention away from the the main target object. When background is too distracting, I may use the dark side of a 5-in-1 collapsible reflector disc.


----------



## npdien (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2018)

Another lovely shot. Nicely done, dpdien.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 1, 2018)

It really enhances the photo, your shoots are usually very distinct.
I use a black foam-core for a lot of my home shoots, too. But not so outdoors. I think I'll have to pay for a reflector now.
Thanks for the secret.
-r



npdien said:


> Thanks, Ritholtz. I prefer a background which does not take attention away from the the main target object. When background is too distracting, I may use the dark side of a 5-in-1 collapsible reflector disc.


----------



## npdien (Mar 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Another lovely shot. Nicely done, dpdien.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2018)

Beautiful picture, npdien.


----------



## ISv (Mar 4, 2018)

Very nice photos from everyone! I think I posted this plant before but today I didn't succeed with more pictures - rain!
Well, the fungi are not plants (despite many people think they are) but they are also part of the landscape?


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice pictures, ISv. I especially like the second one.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 4, 2018)

ISv,
Nice ones.
The fungus seems to be something we make soup with. I hope it's the same ones, they're usually sold dried.
-r


----------



## npdien (Mar 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, npdien.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## npdien (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## npdien (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## ISv (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks to every one for the good words!
Here are few more from today (no rain!)...


----------



## ISv (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice  - I forget the attachments :!


----------



## ISv (Mar 5, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Nice ones.
> The fungus seems to be something we make soup with. I hope it's the same ones, they're usually sold dried.
> -r



Lion rock, I afraid you have never seen that fungus alive? What you probably use in soup should be Auricularia sp. (they are few useful/interchangeable that grow in the different parts of the world and some of them are cultivated by humans. All of them are shades of brown.). The one on the picture is Tremella fuciformis -also edible but never cultivated and definitely not as popular as the first one. And white! 
You better don't start talking fungi with me because I will start posting tons of them - I switched to pure molecular biology recently (just ~15 years ago , before that I was working mycology ;D!).


----------



## npdien (Mar 6, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice  - I forget the attachments :!


Nice series, ISv. I like the second picture best.


----------



## npdien (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2018)

Lovely picture. npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 6, 2018)

npdien,
Nice shots.
Like the background, too, colors and bokeh are beautiful.
The one with the dark background emphasizes the flower.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Mar 6, 2018)

ISv,
Great series of shots you posted. Like very much DSC_4584_DxO.jpg.

Grew up in the city, ate all sorts of Chinese mushrooms, dried of course. Only in the last few years have I seen even a fresh shiitake!
For some reason, my appetite changed quite a bit in that I lost my taste for mushrooms, still eat them, just not much. People love morel mushrooms, guard the locations of their growing area like family treasures, but I've never developed a taste for it.

I now see a lot of fungus, many colors, shape and sizes now that I live near the forest. Awesome to know that they may have a network of mycelium that could be huge in size, underground.
-r


----------



## npdien (Mar 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely picture. npdien.





lion rock said:


> npdien,
> Nice shots.
> Like the background, too, colors and bokeh are beautiful.
> The one with the dark background emphasizes the flower.
> -r



Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 9, 2018)

dpc said:


> Not landscape, but I'm not sure where else to put these.
> 
> 1. Sunflower
> 2. Day lily (I think)



New to the forum as well as photography and I must say these pictures give such a positive view to eyes! 

Great set!


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 9, 2018)

ISv said:


> Very nice photos from everyone! I think I posted this plant before but today I didn't succeed with more pictures - rain!
> Well, the fungi are not plants (despite many people think they are) but they are also part of the landscape?


That's a stunning set!


----------



## npdien (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2018)

Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.



+1.
-r


----------



## npdien (Mar 13, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.
> ...


Thanks, Click and Lion Rock. Greatly appreciate your comments.


----------



## npdien (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Mar 13, 2018)

Good photo.
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 20, 2018)

Spring in Georgia (USA). Rue-anemone, a wildflower.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Spring in Georgia (USA). Rue-anemone, a wildflower.



 Very nice shot, chrysoberyl.

Happy Spring!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 20, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, chrysoberyl.
> 
> Happy Spring!



And Happy Spring to you, too, if you live in a place that has Spring. And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 20, 2018)

npdien said:


>


Beautiful colors.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> And Happy Spring to you, too, if you live in a place that has Spring. And thank you for the compliment.



Thank you. I live in Canada... Spring is going to be late this year.


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 1, 2018)

Went to Nursery with Spouse. Tried something randomly to kill the time. Wide open with 100mm f2 on crop. 





[url=https://flic.kr/p/25CpL5Y]


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 1, 2018)

Camera ends up over exposing flowers most of the time. Need to pull down exposure a lot to get back colors. Is it normal when picturing flowers/colors. 





[url=https://flic.kr/p/25GhJA4]


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2018)

Lovely pictures, ritholtz.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 1, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures, ritholtz.



+1
-r


----------



## lion rock (Apr 1, 2018)

Some sakura.
-r


----------



## scyrene (Apr 2, 2018)

Streptocarpus 'Polka Dot Purple'. A focus stack of 107 images with the 5D3, MP-E at 1x magnification, ambient lighting, ISO 400, f/6.3, 0.6 secs each frame.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2018)

@ lion rock and scyrene

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2018)

thanks Click. 
-r


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 2, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely pictures, ritholtz.
> ...


Thanks Lion and Click.


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 2, 2018)

With 50mm stm,


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 2, 2018)

North Carolina wildflowers. I am a big fan of trilliums.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2018)

2 ritholtz and chrysoberyl

Nice shots, guys. Well done.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 2, 2018)

Click said:


> 2 ritholtz and chrysoberyl
> 
> Nice shots, guys. Well done.



Thanks. I really like what ritholtz did with the dandelion. I am waiting for a dew-covered one with early morning sun on it.

I do like wet wildflowers. Especially rare trilliums.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 3, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> North Carolina wildflowers. I am a big fan of trilliums.


Stunning Shot!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 3, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> Stunning Shot!



Thanks! Are you also a trillium fan?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 4, 2018)

Taken this morning at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. The cacti with the large blooms are hybrid torch cactus (Trichocereus) and the blooms only last one or two days.

5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L (non IS version on tripod).
98mm, f8, 1/500 second, ISO 320.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 4, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Taken this morning at Arizona Sonora Desert Museum. The cacti with the large blooms are hybrid torch cactus (Trichocereus) and the blooms only last one or two days.
> 
> 5D4 with 70-200 f2.8L (non IS version on tripod).
> 98mm, f8, 1/500 second, ISO 320.


Great Shot!


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Fred.


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2018)

Other flora: temperate rain forest, British Columbia, this past February. A bit over the top post processing in Affinity Photo, but what the heck... 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2018)

Not sure what the flower is... . I wish there were flowers blooming here but the snow's still thick on the ground and the temperature's well below zero :-\


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 5, 2018)

A wildflower in Georgia (USA).


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 5, 2018)

And another wildflower.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice pictures, chrysoberyl.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, chrysoberyl.



Thanks, Click. But I see I posted the wrong trillium photo! Here is the better shot.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2018)

I agree with you, a lot better.  Well done, chrysoberyl.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 5, 2018)

nice shots, chrysoberyl! like them. 
-r


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Crocus, Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, March 2018


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks, lion rock and Click. I almost didn't shoot the geranium - harsh sunlight and all - but then I looked closer at the distinct shadows.

The crocus is lovely, dpc. I rarely shoot domestic flowers, but I make an exception for this variety.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Thanks, lion rock and Click. I almost didn't shoot the geranium - harsh sunlight and all - but then I looked closer at the distinct shadows.
> 
> The crocus is lovely, dpc. I rarely shoot domestic flowers, but I make an exception for this variety.




Thanks, chrysoberyl!


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 5, 2018)

Bluebonnets,


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2018)

dpc said:


> Crocus, Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, March 2018



Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Crocus, Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC, March 2018
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2018)

Cherry blossoms against tree trunk...


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2018)

@ ritholtz and dpc

Nice picture, guys.


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2018)

Click said:


> @ ritholtz and dpc
> 
> Nice picture, guys.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2018)

Croci


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2018)

Beautiful. I especially like the first picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful. I especially like the first picture. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for the croci, dpc.

Here's another wildflower.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2018)

chrysoberyl,
Columbine (Aquilegia canadensis) is one of my favourite flower.
Great shot! Post more.
-r



chrysoberyl said:


> Here's another wildflower.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 10, 2018)

lion rock said:


> chrysoberyl,
> Columbine (Aquilegia canadensis) is one of my favourite flower.
> Great shot! Post more.
> -r
> ...



Thanks very much! But I have only the one shot. I do have this Trillium rugelii, though. This is becoming my favorite trillium; this year they often have the rare blush on the petals.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice!
-r



chrysoberyl said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl,
> ...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 10, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Nice!
> -r
> 
> OK, just one more and I promise to stop with all the trilliums!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2018)

Never mind, keep posting.
Trilliums are beautiful, too. More difficult to shoot, since they're so low and often down-pointing.
-r



chrysoberyl said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2018)

Very nice pictures, chrysoberyl. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 14, 2018)

Do not know names of these little yellow flowers. They are nice covering large areas.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice picture, ritholtz.


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, ritholtz.


Thanks Click. Not enough dof with f/8 on crop body. I should not hesitate to stop it down to f/11 even with diffraction issue reported.


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

Ivy covered cedar...


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 16, 2018)

ritholtz said:


> Do not know names of these little yellow flowers. They are nice covering large areas.




AMAZING CAPTURE!


----------



## jprusa (Apr 17, 2018)

Found these wild Irises growing in the Park.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Found these wild Irises growing in the Park.



Beautiful shot.  Nicely done.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 17, 2018)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Found these wild Irises growing in the Park.
> ...


Thanks Click1


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2018)

Reminds me of late spring and summer. We're a long way from the gentler seasons here.


----------



## Cornelius (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice picture, Cornelius. Welcome to CR.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2018)

Cornelius said:


>




Interesting picture, Cornelius. The tree is almost a clone of one I use as a distance marker when out driving, except for the colour of course.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 18, 2018)

Infrared?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 19, 2018)

Cornelius said:


>



Interesting and pretty.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 19, 2018)

Catesby's trillium, another wildflower.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 19, 2018)

Flame azalea in an unusually deep color.


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice pictures, chrysoberyl.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, chrysoberyl.



Thank you; you are always so kind.

I am not opposed to criticism, though. I always seek to improve my technique and kit.


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice pictures, chrysoberyl! Love the deep, rich colours.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 19, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Catesby's trillium, another wildflower.


Very nice pictures, chrysoberyl.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks to all of you kind folks.


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 19, 2018)

Nice colors chrysoberyl.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 19, 2018)

ritholtz said:


> Nice colors chrysoberyl.



Thank you! I just try to properly photograph what Nature offers.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 20, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Flame azalea in an unusually deep color.


Stunning


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 20, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Nice colors chrysoberyl.
> ...


I also noticed amazing macro flowers with stopped down to f/16. I am unnecessarily trying to keep it stopped down to f/8 max based on diffraction comments in reviews and struggling to get proper dof.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 20, 2018)

ritholtz said:


> I also noticed amazing macro flowers with stopped down to f/16. I am unnecessarily trying to keep it stopped down to f/8 max based on diffraction comments in reviews and struggling to get proper dof.



I completely understand the DOF dilemma! I strive to have the entire blossom sharp. This one was taken with a 5D IV + 35mm Art. I tend to photo trilliums with my 80D + 35mm Art. I hope to photo sundews soon and I'll use my 80D with a 100mm Milvus - or maybe the new Sigma 70mm Art, if it becomes available.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 20, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Flame azalea in an unusually deep color.
> ...



Thank you! This thread has the nicest people!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 20, 2018)

chrysoberyl,
stunning.
-r



chrysoberyl said:


> I completely understand the DOF dilemma! I strive to have the entire blossom sharp. This one was taken with a 5D IV + 35mm Art. I tend to photo trilliums with my 80D + 35mm Art. I hope to photo sundews soon and I'll use my 80D with a 100mm Milvus - or maybe the new Sigma 70mm Art, if it becomes available.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2018)

Beautiful shot. Well done, chrysoberyl.


----------



## Durf (Apr 20, 2018)

I recently took this photo with my 6D Mark ii using a 45 year old Takumar 85mm f/1.8 Vintage Lens....

I love shooting with old lenses, they just have a unique character to them many modern lenses lack


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2018)

Nice. 

Well done, Durf.


----------



## Durf (Apr 20, 2018)

Here's a Dwarf Crested Iris I shot a couple days ago right off my back porch with my 6D2 using my Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 Lens....(Quite an amazing lens to say the least!)


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2018)

Another nice picture, Durf.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Durf (Apr 21, 2018)

Columbine.....

Growing off my front step 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2018)

Dpc and Turf,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## npdien (Apr 28, 2018)

dpc said:


>


I like the grass at the foot of the picture, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 28, 2018)

My new 100-400mm L II lens came Thursday afternoon, and I had time to make a few quick shots to confirm that it was working. From my deck I shot the few remaining dogwood blossoms in the woods behind my house. This is a 100% crop. I set the aperture to f/16 and had everything else work automatically. The IS does an amazing job in allowing handheld shots at 400mm. As I recall, the camera chose 1/400 for the shutter speed and set the ISO to compensate. Since the forum software shows the picture enlarged, the background looks a little noisier here than it does normally. So if you wish to pixel peep, extract the JPEG from this page and view at 100%.


----------



## ISv (Apr 28, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > I also noticed amazing macro flowers with stopped down to f/16. I am unnecessarily trying to keep it stopped down to f/8 max based on diffraction comments in reviews and struggling to get proper dof.
> ...



Great photo chrysoberyl! I love everything I see there!

The image below is at ISO 400, f.5.6, 400mm (crop camera, effective 600mm). 
It is 100% crop from the RAW file, "translated" to JEPG in DxO PL without *any *corrections. Tripod!


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2018)

Lovely shot, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Apr 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, ISv.



Thanks Click! That was just the cropped RAW file. Here is the photo (just little adjustments, mostly the noise reduction). I afraid with that background/circumstances I couldn't put all of the object in focus and isolate it from the background in the same time. Well, focus stacking (huh - in the nature, with the wind and changing light conditions, I would like to see it...)


----------



## Durf (Apr 29, 2018)

Great pics everyone!

Here's a dogwood that's off my front porch.....


----------



## Durf (Apr 30, 2018)

This one turned out a bit, well, strange lookin.....


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Durf. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Durf (Apr 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Durf. I especially like the second one.



Thanks Click, surprised I didn't get a lens flare, I was dealing with some pretty harsh sun light that was right out of the frame.


----------



## ritholtz (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Click (May 5, 2018)

Nice shot, ritholtz.


----------



## becceric (May 7, 2018)

Here are a couple of trilliums I found during my Sunday walk in the woods. While I know they are common, They are may favorite Spring wildflower.


----------



## Click (May 7, 2018)

becceric said:


> Here are a couple of trilliums I found during my Sunday walk in the woods. While I know they are common, They are may favorite Spring wildflower.



Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## lion rock (May 7, 2018)

+1
-r



Click said:


> becceric said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of trilliums I found during my Sunday walk in the woods. While I know they are common, They are may favorite Spring wildflower.
> ...


----------



## ISv (May 7, 2018)

becceric said:


> Here are a couple of trilliums I found during my Sunday walk in the woods. While I know they are common, They are may favorite Spring wildflower.



Well, I have never seen them in live but I like them (my favorite spring flower is different and long way away from me right now!). Very nice photos!
Here are some from my weekend: first two are endemic for the islands (sorry for the first shot but as my daughter use to say - "flower without insect is boring flower" ;D!).


----------



## ISv (May 7, 2018)

And it's the time for the Plumeria here (one always can see some blooming but in May they are in mas!).


----------



## razashaikh (May 7, 2018)

ISv said:


> becceric said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of trilliums I found during my Sunday walk in the woods. While I know they are common, They are may favorite Spring wildflower.
> ...


Lovely shots!


----------



## ISv (May 7, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > becceric said:
> ...




Thanks! Unfortunately I can't post the fragrance of the plumeria... 
The one on the first photo (Naio - False Sandal Wood) is suppose to be fragrant too but I didn't notice (probably to busy taking pictures  )!


----------



## lion rock (May 7, 2018)

ISv,
Beautiful shots!
Hope to smell them in person. Just hours away, ;D
-r



ISv said:


> And it's the time for the Plumeria here (one always can see some blooming but in May they are in mas!).


----------



## ISv (May 7, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Beautiful shots!
> Hope to smell them in person. Just hours away, ;D
> -r
> ...




Riley, you will - Plumeria is everywhere here! The best place is still the Koko crater botanical garden (it's where I was Saturday), they have entire groove there (something like 150-250x50 meters, only Plumeria!). Also - I noticed the Red-tailed Tropicbirds flying high at the clifs of the crater. Totally forget that it's their time for breeding and they are back on the island. Best place for taking photos of them in fly is next to the crater - Halona blow hole, they use to fly there low and regularly...


----------



## lion rock (May 7, 2018)

ISv,
thanks.
i’ll look for those. so now hurry up and wait for flight. 
-r



ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > ISv,
> ...


----------



## Click (May 7, 2018)

Lovely shots, ISv. Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2018)

Hosta leaves, somewhat stylized...


----------



## Click (May 10, 2018)

Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2018)




----------



## dpc (May 10, 2018)

First wild croci of the year where I live.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 10, 2018)

Poppies painting the hill sides in Amador County, CA.



Poppies Mar2009 1286 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2018)

KeithBreazeal ,
Beauty, both landscape and landscape photo.
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Poppies painting the hill sides in Amador County, CA.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 10, 2018)

lion rock said:


> KeithBreazeal ,
> Beauty, both landscape and landscape photo.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Click (May 10, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Poppies painting the hill sides in Amador County, CA.



Beautiful picture. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 10, 2018)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Poppies painting the hill sides in Amador County, CA.
> ...



Thank you Click!


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2018)

Water lily.
-r


----------



## Click (May 10, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Water lily.
> -r



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Poppies painting the hill sides in Amador County, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> Poppies Mar2009 1286 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr




I love California poppies. I just generally wish we had carpets of wildflowers like this around here. A really beautiful picture.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Water lily.
> -r




Nice water lily picture. I try to take a few when I'm out on the coast.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 10, 2018)

dpc said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Poppies painting the hill sides in Amador County, CA.
> ...



Thanks  It was a fun and relaxing day- the only downside was going through barb wire fences.(grazing land)


----------



## lion rock (May 11, 2018)

Click,
Your comment is kindly appreciated.

dpc,
Thanks. I'll anticipate yours!
-r


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

dpc said:


> First wild croci of the year where I live.



dpc nice pictures! 
I'm really interested of your "croci". It definitely is not "Crocus", I don't think I have ever seen something like this. Where did you take this photo?


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Poppies painting the hill sides in Amador County, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> Poppies Mar2009 1286 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Beautiful photo!


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Water lily.
> -r



Nice!


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

And few more shots of Plumeria - same (exactly) place. I went there for birds mostly, but also because my wife wanted more photos of Plumeria...


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

ISv,
Thank you.
Beautiful plumeria photos
See a LOT of plumeria around. Got a couple of stems to take home to try to grow.

I shot this a couple of days ago.
-r


----------



## Click (May 15, 2018)

Lovely shot, ISv.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2018)

Very nice picture, Riley.


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

Click,
Mahalo nui!
-r




Click said:


> Very nice picture, Riley.


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

Thanks Riley, Click!
Riley - very good shot! On Maui they have farms for this kind of plants and they grow several different species. Plumeria is easy to grow - even indoor!


----------



## dpc (May 15, 2018)

Light 8)


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

Good light. 
-r



dpc said:


> Light 8)


----------



## Click (May 15, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Good light.
> -r



+1

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 15, 2018)

Thanks lion rock and Click!


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2018)

1. Not sure what this flower is. When the bud bursts open it'll show a small white flower.
2. Hosta


----------



## Click (May 16, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## lion rock (May 16, 2018)

Keep an eye on the bud for full bloom.
Nice ones.
-r



dpc said:


> 1. Not sure what this flower is. When the bud bursts open it'll show a small white flower.
> 2. Hosta


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2018)

Thanks Click and lion rock!


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2018)

Geranium


----------



## Click (May 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> Geranium



Lovely flowers. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2018)

Thanks Click!


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2018)

Don't know what this flower is. I expect someone told me but 'in one ear and out the other.' I've textured it a bit.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2018)

Rhododendron


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2018)

My crabapple tree yesterday morning...


----------



## Click (May 18, 2018)

Lovely.


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely.




Thanks!


----------



## stevelee (May 18, 2018)

Those are nicely exposed. Keeping detail in white flowers is a challenge, as I found with my dogwood pictures earlier this spring.


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Those are nicely exposed. Keeping detail in white flowers is a challenge, as I found with my dogwood pictures earlier this spring.




Thanks!


----------



## Durf (May 18, 2018)

Not quite sure what type of flower/bloom this is but it sure is pretty


----------



## becceric (May 19, 2018)

Here is a shot of a Hosta in our backyard from the other morning.


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2018)

becceric said:


> Here is a shot of a Hosta in our backyard from the other morning.



Very nice abstract look to it. I like it a lot.


----------



## npdien (May 19, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2018)

Lovely colors.
Fine picture.
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2018)

It's called "mountain laurel"
-r



Durf said:


> Not quite sure what type of flower/bloom this is but it sure is pretty


----------



## Click (May 19, 2018)

dpc said:


> becceric said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a shot of a Hosta in our backyard from the other morning.
> ...



+1

Well done, becceric.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2018)

Lovely flower. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2018)

Crab apple blossoms in our backyard yesterday afternoon (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2018)

Ditto...


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2018)

Love the colours!
-r



dpc said:


> Ditto...


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Love the colours!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Durf (May 20, 2018)

There was one little beam of sunlight shining down through the canopy on to this Holly this evening, it looked quite awesome....
[Shot with the 6DMk2 with a Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 @ 1.8]


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2018)

Durf said:


> There was one little beam of sunlight shining down through the canopy on to this Holly this evening, it looked quite awesome....
> [Shot with the 6DMk2 with a Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 @ 1.8]




Nice!


----------



## Click (May 20, 2018)

Nice picture, Durf.


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2018)

Very nice photos!
In my last trip I had "cactus day"


----------



## npdien (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Click (May 24, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (May 24, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2018)

great photos, ISv and npdien1
-r


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2018)

Nice shots, everyone!


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2018)




----------



## dpc (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Click (May 26, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 26, 2018)

This week I went to Arizona Sonora Desert Museum to try to photograph birds with a new lens setup (picked up a used 300 2.8IS and 1.4x iii plus a new 7dmkii). However a Coopers' hawk kept most of the songbirds away so the only shot worth keeping was this trichocereus cactus blossom. I probably didn't need such a monster telephoto setup for a flower, but oh well. At least I know the lens and extender work!


----------



## npdien (May 26, 2018)

Thanks, Click and Lion Rock.
Nice pictures, Dpc.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2018)

Lovely flowers. Well done, npdien.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2018)

Very nice picture, Fred.


----------



## lion rock (May 26, 2018)

Yes, agree!
-r




Click said:


> Very nice picture, Fred.


----------



## lion rock (May 26, 2018)

Yes, agree!
-r





Click said:


> Lovely flowers. Well done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2018)

I really like the flower shots Fred and npdien! Well done. The lighting is very good.


----------



## npdien (May 27, 2018)

Thanks, dpc, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## lion rock (May 27, 2018)

Great plumeria!
-r



npdien said:


> Thanks, dpc, Click and Lion Rock.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2018)

Beautiful picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

npdien said:


> Thanks, dpc, Click and Lion Rock.




Great stuff! I really like this picture. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (May 28, 2018)

The lawn deathstar.....


----------



## Valvebounce (May 28, 2018)

Hi Don. 
Nice shot of a very common thing, made great by the title!  

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> The lawn deathstar.....


----------



## Click (May 28, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> Nice shot of a very common thing, made great by the title!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+1 Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2018)

Don't know what this is.


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2018)




----------



## dpc (May 31, 2018)

Flowers in our garden after the first significant rain this spring, just 1/4 inch. We still need a lot more moisture.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## npdien (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks, lion rock, click and dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2018)

Very nice. Well done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2018)

npdien said:


>




Nice colours and composition, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2018)

npdien said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thank you!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 1, 2018)

Good!
-r



npdien said:


>


----------



## npdien (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks, Click, Lion Rock and Dpc.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2018)

Beautiful. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2018)

Geranium 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2018)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Bleeding heart...


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks! 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2018)

Great colors!
Nice macro.
-r



dpc said:


> Bleeding heart...


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Great colors!
> Nice macro.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks lion rock!


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 8, 2018)

dpc said:


> Bleeding heart...


Beautiful shot!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleeding heart...
> ...




Thanks, razashaikh!


----------



## npdien (Jun 9, 2018)

dpc said:


> Bleeding heart...


Nice shot, Dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2018)

Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

Beautiful, npdien. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

I didn't know bleeding hearts came in white.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 9, 2018)

npdien,
Did well!
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jun 9, 2018)

doc,
Great colors! Even white!
Nice macro.
-r



dpc said:


> I didn't know bleeding hearts came in white.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks Click and lion rock!


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

Osteospermum 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2018)

dpc said:


> Osteospermum 8)



I really like this one. Nicely done.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 9, 2018)

Neat flower, dpc!
-r



dpc said:


> Osteospermum 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jun 9, 2018)

Blooming orchids at home.
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 9, 2018)

You're so kind!
Thank you.
-r



Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, lion rock.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks Click and lion rock! I appreciate it. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

More bleeding hearts


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2018)

Cornflower


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2018)

Cornflower 2


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2018)

Marigold


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 12, 2018)

Beautiful shots, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Jun 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Blooming orchids at home.
> -r


Nice shots, Lion Rock.


----------



## npdien (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2018)

Very nice picture, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you npdien.
-r



npdien said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Blooming orchids at home.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2018)

npdien said:


>



Beautiful shot. Love the colours.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks Click and npdien! 8)


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 13, 2018)

Here's a few of mine recently taken. All taken with the 100-400 II. I love that lens. It's close focusing ability make it such a versatile piece of kit.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 13, 2018)

dpc said:


> Cornflower



This is beautiful!!


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Here's a few of mine recently taken. All taken with the 100-400 II. I love that lens. It's close focusing ability make it such a versatile piece of kit.



Beautiful. Nicely done, R1-7D.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 13, 2018)

Very dramatic colors.
Nice photos!
-r



R1-7D said:


> Here's a few of mine recently taken. All taken with the 100-400 II. I love that lens. It's close focusing ability make it such a versatile piece of kit.


----------



## Durf (Jun 15, 2018)

I took this shot this evening on my way home from work.....

(I'll slam on the brakes and jump out w/camera anywhere for vibrant flower pics!) LOL


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2018)

Keep slamming. The result is commendable.
But, be careful of where you slam 8) !
-r



Durf said:


> I took this shot this evening on my way home from work.....
> 
> (I'll slam on the brakes and jump out w/camera anywhere for vibrant flower pics!) LOL


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank you Click and Lion Rock for the comments!


Durf, excellent shot. Beautiful!


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2018)

Lovely flowers. Nicely done, Durf.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2018)

Very nice pictures, R1-7D and Durf. Love the colours.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Cornflower
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2018)

I like it.
-r



dpc said:


>


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2018)

lion rock said:


> I like it.
> -r



+1


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## npdien (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## razashaikh (Jun 18, 2018)

npdien said:


>


Amazing Shot!


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2018)

+1

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 18, 2018)

+1,
-r



Click said:


> +1
> 
> Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## Durf (Jun 20, 2018)

I found these along side the road on the way home from work today, they are about 2" in diameter but don't have a clue as to what they are called.....


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2018)

Very nice, Durf.


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 21, 2018)

Durf said:


> I found these along side the road on the way home from work today, they are about 2" in diameter but don't have a clue as to what they are called.....


Great shot, Durf!


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Jun 21, 2018)

dpc,
This is a cool abstract.
-r



dpc said:


>


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> This is a cool abstract.
> -r
> 
> ...




Thanks, lion rock!


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2018)

Osteospermum redivivus...


----------



## Durf (Jun 25, 2018)

Took this photo of a mimosa tree bloom at my shop yesterday, this 45mm f/1.8 Tamron lens is quite amazing 

The background is a little busy but I like the way it turned out....


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2018)

Durf and dpc,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 26, 2018)

Durf said:


> Took this photo of a mimosa tree bloom at my shop yesterday, this 45mm f/1.8 Tamron lens is quite amazing
> 
> The background is a little busy but I like the way it turned out....


Nice Shot!


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2018)

Click said:


> Durf and dpc,
> 
> Nice pictures, guys.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 27, 2018)

Blooming at home now.
Madagascar Jasmine
-r


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 28, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Blooming at home now.
> Madagascar Jasmine
> -r


Very nice!


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice picture, Lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you razashaikh!
Thank you Click!
-r


----------



## Durf (Jul 2, 2018)

Here's a cool Mimosa shot I got this morning....


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, Durf.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 3, 2018)

Durf said:


> Here's a cool Mimosa shot I got this morning....



Great colour composition - really pops out. Nice shot Durf.


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2018)

More osteospermums


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Durf (Jul 8, 2018)

Great job dpc, beautiful flower!!!!


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2018)

Durf said:


> Great job dpc, beautiful flower!!!!



Thanks Durf!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2018)

This shot taken with 5D IV + Samyang 50mm 1.2.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2018)

Turk's Cap Lily in North Carolina.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 10, 2018)

Durf said:


> Here's a cool Mimosa shot I got this morning....



Excellent!


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2018)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, chrysoberyl.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 17, 2018)

I was trying out my new 16-35mm f/4 lens on July 3. It was too hot that afternoon to stray very far, so I took pictures from (and of) my front porch. I took this shot of crape myrtle blooms zoomed out to 16mm at f/4 for 1/640 sec. ISO 400:


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Blooming at home now.
> Madagascar Jasmine
> -r



Hi Lion Rock! I didn't know the name of this plant despite it's a common in the gardens around! I have to take some photos too... Including the fruit - it's surprisingly big for such a plant.


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> More osteospermums



Very interesting!!! Never seen such a plant (no surprise here - they are so much )


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Turk's Cap Lily in North Carolina.



Nice photo! And I like the plant too!


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2018)

Lotus flower. 
Do not remember if it was this or the last year


----------



## lion rock (Jul 17, 2018)

Beautiful lotus, ISv!
I saw lots of them cultivated in Hawaii when I visited.

We have 3 madagascar Jasmines (Stephanotis floribunda) at home standing nearly 6 feet tall (including the pots.) If spread out, the vines stretch out to something like 20 feet! We have them for 5-6 years now and over the last 3 or 4 years, we get one or 2 fruit pods from the plants. They're like mangoes in shape, though never turn red or yellow when ripe. There's no fleshy portion within, just dry pulpy material about 1/2 the thickness of the fruit. The seeds are packed in the center, arranged like an oval shape, like fish scales. Each seed (flat) has a tuff of white/silvery fiber, I guess to allow the wind to pick it up and spread.

We saw a plant being sold at NY City (China Town) and she wanted $200 for a 3 feet plant! Normal nursery may sell them for $20-50 dependent on size (2 feet tall.)

I took photos (iPhone quality) of the seed pod last year, I may dig them out to show you.
-r



ISv said:


> Lotus flower.
> Do not remember if it was this or the last year


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> Lotus flower.
> Do not remember if it was this or the last year



Beautiful flower. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Jul 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> Lotus flower.
> Do not remember if it was this or the last year




Very, very nice!


----------



## dpc (Jul 17, 2018)

The first sunflower I've seen this summer.


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2018)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Beautiful lotus, ISv!
> I saw lots of them cultivated in Hawaii when I visited.
> 
> We have 3 madagascar Jasmines (Stephanotis floribunda) at home standing nearly 6 feet tall (including the pots.) If spread out, the vines stretch out to something like 20 feet! We have them for 5-6 years now and over the last 3 or 4 years, we get one or 2 fruit pods from the plants. They're like mangoes in shape, though never turn red or yellow when ripe. There's no fleshy portion within, just dry pulpy material about 1/2 the thickness of the fruit. The seeds are packed in the center, arranged like an oval shape, like fish scales. Each seed (flat) has a tuff of white/silvery fiber, I guess to allow the wind to pick it up and spread.
> ...



Thanks Riley, no need to dig for that pictures, I have seen the fruit many times... I just didn't know the name of the plant.


----------



## dpc (Jul 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, dpc.




Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks Click and dpc!
We don't have much of sunflowers around. Instead we have this invasive species - Sphagneticola trilobata (it has many common names). When you walk trough the plant it smells like a field of sunflowers after hot day (memories from my childhood in Europe )!


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2018)

Very nice picture, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jul 18, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, ISv.



Thanks Click! Unfortunately not sunflower (the weed on my picture is just ~inch in diameter).


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2018)

Rudbeckia... I textured the red one just for the look of it...


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2018)

Sunflower and hosta...


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2018)

Don't know what this is called but I've got quite a bunch of them in the back yard.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2018)

Beautiful flowers. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful flowers. Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## ISv (Jul 19, 2018)

dpc said:


> Don't know what this is called but I've got quite a bunch of them in the back yard.



Look in genus Campanula (Bellflower is the common name but it's ambiguous - many species of Campanula go under that name).
Nice flowers BTW! I'm not sure I have seen that hosta before.


----------



## ISv (Jul 19, 2018)

dpc, check for Campanula rapunculoides (*Creeping bellflower*, but it has wide distribution resulting in many common names).


----------



## dpc (Jul 20, 2018)

ISv said:


> dpc, check for Campanula rapunculoides (*Creeping bellflower*, but it has wide distribution resulting in many common names).



Thanks for the info ISv! I'll check it out.


----------



## ISv (Jul 20, 2018)

Two photos that were prepared (to the proper size) to be posted back in the time.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2018)

ISv said:


> Two photos that were prepared (to the proper size) to be posted back in the time.



Lovely.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 20, 2018)

dpc,
Great set of photos of flowers.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jul 20, 2018)

ISv,
Good shots.
-r


----------



## stevelee (Jul 20, 2018)

Wednesday a friend showed me around his garden before I had lunch with him and his wife. I took pictures with the 400mm end of the 100-400mm zoom. I had hoped to see hummingbirds, but only one was around that time of day. I did get shots of several butterflies and a couple interesting flowers. The lens does a great job handheld even at 400mm.

A page with some of the photos is at http://www.stevelee.name/pinesgarden/


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2018)

Very nice picture, stevelee.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Durf (Jul 22, 2018)

I think this is creep myrtle....


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2018)

Very nice, dpc.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2018)

Durf said:


> I think this is creep myrtle....



Nice.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 22, 2018)

Durf said:


> I think this is creep myrtle....



It might be. I posted a picture of crape myrtle blooms a couple pages back (203) if you wish to compare. 

They come in a variety of colors.


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> dpc,
> Great set of photos of flowers.
> -r



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2018)

Campanula (aka: bellflower) - Thanks for the ident ISv!


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2018)

dpc said:


> Campanula (aka: bellflower) - Thanks for the ident ISv!



Lovely.


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Campanula (aka: bellflower) - Thanks for the ident ISv!
> ...




Thanks! 8)


----------



## ISv (Jul 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> Campanula (aka: bellflower) - Thanks for the ident ISv!


I love this one! Very well done (and I'm saying what I mean)!

My contribution: first shot, well, just to show Riley what is growing home  (well, my wife got this in between other things for her birthday a few days ago, no comparison with his real botanical garden !
Second one I got yesterday for the birthday (yesterday) of a friend - she likes everything from the nature...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you ISv. 
The phalaenopsis is beautiful. Your shot is equally nice.
With the weather you have there, you should grow dendrobiums! They're warm loving orchids and bloom well. There's is a great orchid grower in Maui with lots of orchids. Look into it.
Your second photo of the flower is great.

I envy the weather you have, very suitable to have lots of plants. We have to move our plants back and forth between the house and the deck in winter and summer. Lots of work, especially the bigger pots. And with the deer around, we can't grow them out in the yards.

While we were in Hawaii, we got a couple stumps of plumeria and they're growing leaves (3 to 4 inches) now, hope they'll grow bigger and bloom next year!
And when we left, we got some liliquoi seeds at the airport stores and many have sprouted. Another plant I hope to see to fruition! Love the flavor of passion fruit.
-r




ISv said:


> I love this one! Very well done (and I'm saying what I mean)!
> 
> My contribution: first shot, well, just to show Riley what is growing home  (well, my wife got this in between other things for her birthday a few days ago, no comparison with his real botanical garden !
> Second one I got yesterday for the birthday (yesterday) of a friend - she likes everything from the nature...


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2018)

ISv said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Campanula (aka: bellflower) - Thanks for the ident ISv!
> ...




Thanks! Nice pics!


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2018)

Thistle against chainlink fence... 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2018)

Greatshots dpc!
Like DSF8626.jpg very much. And DSF8625.jpg, too.
Not so much of the plant in DSF8770.jpg, hahahaha ...
-r


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Greatshots dpc!
> Like DSF8626.jpg very much. And DSF8625.jpg, too.
> Not so much of the plant in DSF8770.jpg, hahahaha ...
> -r




Thanks! I confess that I actually like thistles. As long as they're not growing in my yard, of course. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a neighbour who allows thistles to grow on the side of the road for wild birds.
I pull them surreptitiously .
-r



dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Greatshots dpc!
> ...


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2018)

Lovely series, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Jul 23, 2018)

Good shots dpc! If you have a taste for the plants on your last series you have to come to Hawaii. Especially with the hibiscus we have countless varieties. No thistles, but I'm OK with that !


----------



## ISv (Jul 23, 2018)

lion rock said:


> I have a neighbour who allows thistles to grow on the side of the road for wild birds.
> I pull them surreptitiously .
> -r
> 
> Riley, he just wants some birds around, what is wrong with that ;D!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, his idea.
-r



ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I have a neighbour who allows thistles to grow on the side of the road for wild birds.
> ...


----------



## ISv (Jul 24, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Yes, his idea.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 24, 2018)

ISv,
No, no war. All's quite on the side of the road ;D.

There is a rooting compound you can get to encourage plant rooting, I think you know about that. You may even get the reagent grade of the active ingredient at a substantial lower cost and mix down to the correct strength.

Wow, you got gardenia going and blooming! That's great. It's not an easy one to grow, for us anyways. Tried for several years and never got beyond part of the summer :'( .

We have chinese jasmines growing for several years, and have a couple of Indian jasmines which are more fragrant. They need lots of fertilizers to grow and bloom well.

You'll like the the fragrance though the flowers are not too pretty.
Enjoy.
-r



ISv said:


> ;D - are you going to start the WWIII?
> Below is the Gardenia that started blooming on my lanai (Gardenia jasminoides "veitchii"). And today my wife came home with few cuttings of Jasminum sambak "Triple Rose" - now it's going to be fight to get them rooting... If she succeed I will do the photos !


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks Click and ISv!


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

Wayside weed; I find it rather attractive but I want it to stay out of our yard.


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

Osteospermum again...


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2018)

dpc said:


> Osteospermum again...



Beautiful flower.  Lovely shot.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 24, 2018)

Not a beautiful flower, but I like the picture for some reason. I was trying out my new 16–35mm lens around the house.

After I saw the thistle posted here, I decided to share this shot.


----------



## dpc (Jul 24, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Osteospermum again...
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2018)

Shot some today.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Shot some today.
> -r



Lovely picture, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you Click!
You're always the first to praise. Many thanks.
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Shot some today.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 31, 2018)

Want to test the waters with the new forum web design.

So, my usual size of 2047 px is rejected for being too large! 
And there is a choice of "thumbnail" or "full image," now why would I want to post a photo as a thumbnail? Might as well not take the trouble. I hope the designers of this site would allow for larger image and eliminate thumbnails altogether.
The option to allow for text to be placed below the image is welcome.
-r


----------



## Durf (Jul 31, 2018)

Here's a test shot for the new forum.....I took this photo a couple of days ago down the road from where I live at a local gas station of all places!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 31, 2018)

Beautiful colors.
-r

PS., Seems like notification is not functional.




Durf said:


> Here's a test shot for the new forum.....I took this photo a couple of days ago down the road from where I live at a local gas station of all places!


----------



## mirage (Jul 31, 2018)

Breadseed Poppy / Papaver somniferum Linné


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion rock, Durf and Mirage

Lovely pictures, guys.


...And Welcome to CR Mirage


----------



## mirage (Aug 1, 2018)

@Click - Thanks! 

*Cyanus montanus *


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Mirage. I especially like the second one.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 1, 2018)

Great shots Mirage!
-r


----------



## mirage (Aug 1, 2018)

Thx, Click and lion rock! 
Both images are from June 2017. Right now the species is still flowering in many alpine/forested regions of Austria.

Same location is also a good place for a number of other interesting species, especially _*Cypripedium calceolus*_ (Lady's Slipper Orchid).


----------



## lion rock (Aug 1, 2018)

Great shots of a beautiful orchid!
Well done.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2018)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, Mirage.


----------



## mirage (Aug 2, 2018)

*Liverleaf / Hepatica nobilis*







*Christmas Rose / Helleborus niger *


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2018)

Another very nice series. Well done, Mirage.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

My wife's dahlia. 




Have never seen them this big (9 inches wide.)
Shot after dinner tonight.
-r

/* edit:
Just saw the membership count is listed back to a camera, instead active.
*/


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

Mirage,
Great shots.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2018)

Beautiful flower. Nicely done, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks Click.
First time we have this variety. Huge blooms.
-r


----------



## mirage (Aug 4, 2018)

grats (to the wife) on that gorgeous white XXL Dahlia! thx for sharing!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks Mirage.
She does have green thumbs! The companion flowers are not as big as the primary blossom .
-r


----------



## mirage (Aug 4, 2018)

*Tulips and Hyazinths* 
Somewhat abstract 
Keukenhof, The Netherlands.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

Interesting.
-r



mirage said:


> *Tulips and Hyazinths*
> Somewhat abstract
> Keukenhof, The Netherlands.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2018)

Cool picture.


----------



## mirage (Aug 4, 2018)

If you are interested, have a look at some more images - mostly "less abstract"  - of my April 2017 trip to Keukenhof, Netherlands: ttp://www.nimbifer.eu/images/#14923117328200

In case you don't know the place yourselves, Keukenhof is a tulip lover's paradise: https://keukenhof.nl/en/
Park/exhibition is open during season only - next time from 21 March until 19 May 2019. Depending on seasonal conditions, mid April is probably peak time. Definitely well worth a visit. About 1 hour by shuttle bus from Amsterdam.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2018)

Mirage,
Great shots there. Piece of paradise!
-r



mirage said:


> If you are interested, have a look at some more images - mostly "less abstract"  - of my April 2017 trip to Keukenhof, Netherlands: ttp://www.nimbifer.eu/images/#14923117328200


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for the link, Mirage. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## ISv (Aug 5, 2018)

Mirage - very nice shots and excellent knowledge of your plants, keep posting!!!
Riley - very nice dahlia! I have no idea haw easy they are for your climate but back in the time my grandma had a garden full with dahlias (many different varieties) and ~9" were not the biggest. What I remember was preserving the roots during the winter in the the very special under the house room (where my granddad was keeping his wine - and sometimes there were arguments who is taking to much of place!).


----------



## mirage (Aug 5, 2018)

*Columbine / Aquilegia alpina *

Today I got another species for you from my 2017 "spring in the mountains" serie. Images captured same time (June 4, 2017) and place (Austria, Salzburg limestone alps, sloped forest glade, around 1100m elevation) as the Lady's Slipper and Cyanus Montanus images posted earlier.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2018)

ISv,
Thanks.
Wife is responsible for plants and orchids in the house.
The dahlias are grown in pots because we can't grow them in the ground outside. The deer will eat them as salads !
It's probably not too hard to grow them in warm months, mid May to late October. We vary the types of flower every year, and this year, these. For us, the size is quite satisfying.
The tubers have to be recovered in late late fall/early winter and stored in the cool basement. Our winter here is too cold for the tubers to survive.
The plumeria plants we got from Hawaii are doing well, hoping that they'll grow branches and put out flowers next year. And the Liliko'i seeds sprouted and the young plants are about 4-5 inches tall. Just hope we get some fruits next year. Can't wait. Grown very fond of Liliko'i juice!
-r



ISv said:


> Mirage - very nice shots and excellent knowledge of your plants, keep posting!!!
> Riley - very nice dahlia! I have no idea haw easy they are for your climate but back in the time my grandma had a garden full with dahlias (many different varieties) and ~9" were not the biggest. What I remember was preserving the roots during the winter in the the very special under the house room (where my granddad was keeping his wine - and sometimes there were arguments who is taking to much of place!).


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2018)

Mirage,
Beautiful flowers and beautiful shots!
I like columbines.
-r



mirage said:


> *Columbine / Aquilegia alpina *
> Today I got another species for you from my 2017 "spring in the mountains" serie. Images captured same time (June 4, 2017) and place (Austria, Salzburg limestone alps, sloped forest glade, around 1100m elevation) as the Lady's Slipper and Cyanus Montanus images posted earlier.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2018)

Beautiful flowers. Lovely shots, mirage.


----------



## Durf (Aug 5, 2018)

This one turned out rather weird.....it's actually a caterpillar web near my house....(looks like an alien!) lol


----------



## mirage (Aug 5, 2018)

@Durf - yes, image does looks a bit "alien-like" and certainly some "infestation" is taking place. ;-)

Unfortunately i can't see any of the caterpillars themselves, but probably an ermine species, guessing at bird-cherry ermine / Yponomeuta evonymella? caterpillars without hairs, light color, 1 row of black dots? is the plant a bird-cherry tree? 

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2011/jul/24/specieswatch-insects-caterpillars-moths


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2018)

Durf,
Not all photos are about pretty objects. This certainly is not of an object of admiration, but the image has all the quality of a well thought of composition and lighting.
-r


----------



## Durf (Aug 6, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Durf,
> Not all photos are about pretty objects. This certainly is not of an object of admiration, but the image has all the quality of a well thought of composition and lighting.
> -r


It was a rather tricky shot; I like to challenge myself occasionally with "weird" subject matter and out of the box compositions that result in shots like that.....
they are nothing spectacular but I enjoy messing around and creating strange images.


----------



## ISv (Aug 6, 2018)

lion rock said:


> And the Liliko'i seeds sprouted and the young plants are about 4-5 inches tall. Just hope we get some fruits next year. Can't wait. Grown very fond of Liliko'i juice!



 - I think you missed few more available species of Passion fruit here (we have around more than 10 species and hybrids). The last picture is of the most common one when you hike the rain forest trails. Elongated, yellow fruits, more sweet than the "regular" species (P. edulis) and flowers with a scent of lemon. The first two photos are of species growing in much dryer habitats, also edible but I never tried to test it ~small! Both species have a lot of common names...


----------



## ISv (Aug 6, 2018)

Ooops - I just notice that the names of the pictures are not visible with the new variant of the forum...
First two photos are _Passiflora foetida _ - Bush passion fruit, the third one is _Passiflora laurifolia_ - Yellow water lemon!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you ISv!
Not surprised that there are many species of the plant.
We have some local here, called "May Pop" because they come out in May, of course. They produce fruits but are dry so not usable. I got some from an old neighbor and even gave extra to a friend. They grew them and it took over their yards! Just too bad their fruits are useless. Also, I took a video of a flower blooming. From ripe bud to full blossom only took 10 minutes! Beautiful and unique flowers, and fragrant to boot!
Thanks for showing you photos.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv. Thanks for adding their names.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2018)

Durf said:


> This one turned out rather weird.....it's actually a caterpillar web near my house....(looks like an alien!) lol




Nice shot, Durf. It does look like an alien.


----------



## mirage (Aug 6, 2018)

ISV - love those blossoms and your images, especially #2. Had no idea, what the fruit looks like ... where i live they are definitely in the "exotic fruits" department. Or in bottled drinks only.


----------



## ISv (Aug 7, 2018)

mirage said:


> ISV - love those blossoms and your images, especially #2. Had no idea, what the fruit looks like ... where i live they are definitely in the "exotic fruits" department. Or in bottled drinks only.



Thanks mirage! Only the fruit of this particular species (P. foetida) has that "envelop" - at least from what we have around. These tiny droplets there are able to capture insects BTW.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 7, 2018)

Wild turmeric from Western ghats:


IMG_0231 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr
Common Begonia:


IMG_8422 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr
Green flowered smithsonia(Smithsonia viridiflora)


IMG_7579 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr
A plateau on outskirts of my city which is filled with flowers at the end of monsoons every year:


IMG_5516_stitch by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr
Single Leaved Habenaria: 


IMG_9122 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

Haven't uploaded all my photos of wildflowers of western ghats yet. Just a handful of examples.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2018)

Lovely shots, Chaitanya.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 7, 2018)

Chaitanya,
Fascinating flowers! Lovely shots.
Never saw turmeric before and our begonia are usually red. 
And the two orchids are wonderful. Were they shot at night? Not orchids we can purchase in the US  .
Hope to see more of your shots.
-r




Chaitanya said:


> Wild turmeric from Western ghats: by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr
> 
> Common Begonia: by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr
> Green flowered smithsonia(Smithsonia viridiflora)
> ...


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 7, 2018)

Sunflower field - a different angle


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Chaitanya,
> Fascinating flowers! Lovely shots.
> Never saw turmeric before and our begonia are usually red.
> And the two orchids are wonderful. Were they shot at night? Not orchids we can purchase in the US .
> ...



Riley, these are from Oahu!
The Curcuma (Turmeric) is not wild but you always can see it at some places! 
I (still)



have no idea what is the second one, found this old file when digging for dragonflies (tiny flower)... Same for the third one (hey, it's a flower and definitely flora!).
Unfortunatelly I still have no shots of the wild local (some endemics!) begonias, but so far what I have seen was white ! Next time you come here - bring more memory cards and let me know: we may not have big diversity in the birds, but flora - a lot!


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the 2nd picture.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2018)

ISv,
Thanks. Those are great shots. The turmeric flowers and the spray-like "flower" are certainly interesting. And the small unnamed pink flower is shot beautifully.
I'm still beating my head for not going to the Big Island to check out the volcano. All because of something called "work." Hope to have to opportunity to return.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2018)

More dahlias from the deck garden.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2018)

Beautiful flowers, lion rock.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 8, 2018)

weekend stuff


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful flowers, lion rock.



Thanks Click.
My wife's doing.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, snappy604.


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, snappy604.


+1

(ha, ha, Click, I couldn't resist!)


lion rock said:


> Thanks Click.
> My wife's doing.
> -r



And nice pictures, I hope you did them, not your wife!


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2018)

ISv said:


> +1
> View attachment 179573
> (ha, ha, Click, I couldn't resist!)
> !



You are more than welcome to use it.


----------



## mirage (Aug 8, 2018)

*Parnassia* 
not sure about subspecies, probably Parnassia palustris ("Bog Star") 
seen on my latest mountain climb in the Austrian limestone alps at about 1600m elevation in north-facing, shadowy, cool canyon. During rainfalls lots of water, but usually dry. No bog.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2018)

Lovely pictures, mirage.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures, mirage.



I second that!
-r


----------



## lion rock (Aug 9, 2018)

ISv said:


> +1
> View attachment 179573
> (ha, ha, Click, I couldn't resist!)
> 
> ...



No, she plants and I shoot.
-r

PS., someone here once said, "she points and I shoot!" That's the gist of it .


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice flower Mirage! I like your love to the plants (and most probably the nature at all).


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2018)

Riley - I see, you have it organized! Wish you more plants (I hope you still have some extra room) and more shots!


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Chaitanya,
> Fascinating flowers! Lovely shots.
> Never saw turmeric before and our begonia are usually red.
> And the two orchids are wonderful. Were they shot at night? Not orchids we can purchase in the US .
> ...


This is Begonia crenata and they are white or sometimes have little bit of purple shading to petals and very neat little flowers to photograph. Both those orchids were photographed late in evening around 8pm.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2018)

Here few more photos that I know IDs for there are a lot of Himalayan flora that I have photographed and lies without IDs.
*Orchids:*
Single leaved orchids(plant):


IMG_9121 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

Fox Bushed orchid(also known as peacock orchid)(Aerides maculosa)


VVV_0412 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


IMG_8498 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


IMG_8998 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

Albino variation of this orchid:


IMG_9003 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

Small bearded dendrobium:


IMG_8649 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

Trembling nervilia:


IMG_8649-2 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


IMG_8642 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

*Other flowers from western ghats and surrounding areas: *
Some wild ginger:


IMG_8982 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

*Following flowers from that plateau posted in previous post.*
_Red Alyce Clover_ (Alysicarpus tetragonolobus):


IMG_5532 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

Nabhali(Cyanotis cristata):


IMG_5528 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr

Unknown flowers from that plateau tagged without any ID:


IMG_5526 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr



IMG_5525 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr



Spent last sunday finding and photographing Ceropegia from a spot near my city still havent had time to process those images.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2018)

Lovely series, Chaitanya.


----------



## mirage (Aug 9, 2018)

@Chaitanya - wow, no lack of orchids and other spectacular flowers there 
Especially like the Nabhali - is there a well-camouflaged caterpillar under the blossom or is it just a part of the plant?
Image-wise I like the "dynamic" image of the Red Alyce clover best in this series. 
Some images in the series appear a bit on the dark side on my screen?

Ceropegia ... "lantern flowers" ... oho, in Europe only as [cultivated] indoor plants ... looking forward to your images


----------



## mirage (Aug 9, 2018)

*Alpine Pink / Dianthus Alpinus*

The name says it all. Really pretty little flowers, endemic in the eastern alps = in mountains nearest to me. 












PS: we also had our first "Edelweiss" sightings this year at the same location ... but i managed to botch the shots. Hope to see some more on next hike.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2018)

mirage said:


> @Chaitanya - wow, no lack of orchids and other spectacular flowers there
> Especially like the Nabhali - is there a well-camouflaged caterpillar under the blossom or is it just a part of the plant?
> Image-wise I like the "dynamic" image of the Red Alyce clover best in this series.
> Some images in the series appear a bit on the dark side on my screen?
> ...


I recently started photographing orchids(just found 10th species) and other flowers, one of my friends from herping group has nearly finished with all the orchids and ceropegia found in my state.( only 4 or 5 species out of 90+ orchids that are found natively here and only 2 ceropegia species left both of which are critically endangered)
There indeed is a caterpillar(moth) under that flower which even I noticed while reviewing on PC. 
Some orchids are indeed dark due to environmental conditions(very dense fog during monsoons and being arboreal orchids(growing between 15ft to 40ft off the ground) restrictions of shooting with telephoto lens) I photographed them in.


----------



## Dr.D (Aug 10, 2018)

A recent study of dry flowers and leaves.


----------



## ISv (Aug 10, 2018)

A lot of nice plants and very good photos Chaitanya!
Unfortunately my contribution (from today) is far less rich !
The first one is _Solanum torvum _- Pea eggplant. The second one's identification is in the "visible" (or may be not?) future ! But it looks tasty?!


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)

Dr.D said:


> A recent study of dry flowers and leaves.



Beautiful pictures, Dr.D.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)

ISv said:


> A lot of nice plants and very good photos Chaitanya!
> Unfortunately my contribution (from today) is far less rich !
> The first one is _Solanum torvum _- Pea eggplant. The second one's identification is in the "visible" (or may be not?) future ! But it looks tasty?!



Nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)

mirage said:


> *Alpine Pink / Dianthus Alpinus*
> 
> The name says it all. Really pretty little flowers, endemic in the eastern alps = in mountains nearest to me.



Lovely flowers. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## mirage (Aug 10, 2018)

Dr.D said:


> A recent study of dry flowers and leaves.



Well done series, Doctor! My favorite is #2.


----------



## ISv (Sep 2, 2018)

Few from today. Rather strong winds...


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2018)

Lovely shots, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2018)

I took this today. The leaves on the trees are beginning to change colour. A harbinger of things to come. Seems a bit early.


----------



## ISv (Sep 3, 2018)

Sometimes it is early, sometimes later - we have no control on this (and for good - we are able to mess up nearly every thing).
I love this photo, just wonder how much you had to decrease the quality in order to fit it in the Forum (I don't think with real landscapes you will rather crop?). Anyway - it remind me somewhat my country of origin and I miss that nature - thanks!


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2018)

ISv said:


> Sometimes it is early, sometimes later - we have no control on this (and for good - we are able to mess up nearly every thing).
> I love this photo, just wonder how much you had to decrease the quality in order to fit it in the Forum (I don't think with real landscapes you will rather crop?). Anyway - it remind me somewhat my country of origin and I miss that nature - thanks!




Thanks! I didn't crop anything. I shot it with a Fuji camera. I like the camera for its size, an important consideration at my age. However, I have mixed feelings about the pictures that come out of it even factoring in the most important element in the picture, the photographer. I have consistently better feelings about my Canon cameras, although there are times when I feel the Fuji does a fantastic job.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 3, 2018)

Really excellent shots ISv.
dpc, the color changing tree is outstanding.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Sep 4, 2018)

a couple taken at NY Botanical Garden, the Bronx.
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2018)

lion rock said:


> a couple taken at NY Botanical Garden, the Bronx.
> -r




Very nice pictures, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you Click!
Also from the same place.
-r


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2018)

Autumn colours, September 4th, 2018...


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm reposting this one. I'd forgotten to remove a spot on the sensor.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 5, 2018)

Troodos, Cyprus, 17 TS-E handheld (love this lens):


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice picture, Kit!


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2018)

+1

Nicely done, Kit.


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Thank you Click!
> Also from the same place.
> -r
> View attachment 180159
> View attachment 180160



Beautiful photos Riley! Excellent idea with the last one!


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2018)

Very nice autumn dpc! Lovely photos!


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2018)

Click said:


> +1
> 
> Nicely done, Kit.



I'm not from the "Me too" movement but I have to say Me too!


----------



## lion rock (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you ISv. I take pictures sometimes for my wife to paint from, so the angle is more suited for her.
-r


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 8, 2018)

Dr.D said:


> A recent study of dry flowers and leaves.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179610
> ...


These are beautiful!


----------



## ISv (Sep 17, 2018)

Some from the last weekend -before the next tropical storm that came around (and land on some of the islands!)


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv.

The last tropical storm must have caused a lot of damage to plants and flowers on the island.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 17, 2018)

ISv,
Nice shots.
Recognize the weed of the 2nd photo. We have lots in the neighbourhood. Grows tall.
Don't know the flower of the 1st photo. But very pretty.
Hope to see more from you.
-r


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, ISv.
> 
> The last tropical storm must have caused a lot of damage to plants and flowers on the island.



Thanks Click, the damage was mostly on Maui and the smaller islands next to it (probably the very west of the Big Island too) - they got the real hit! Here it came weak, some fallen trees in the mountains and may be small landslides also there (unpopulated areas BTW).


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Nice shots.
> Recognize the weed of the 2nd photo. We have lots in the neighbourhood. Grows tall.
> Don't know the flower of the 1st photo. But very pretty.
> ...



Thanks Riley! 
You probably have different species there - these are usually not more more than 30-50cm tall, several different species around.
The flower on the first photo is Justicia (Schaueria) flavicoma - Golden Plume. And how do I know this? - botanical garden with handy small explanations next to the plants! Not new plant photos here - from the attached the first one is pic from the last year but it reflex well the recent situation around. The second one is new but fungi are not plants... A lot of croping and still bigger than 1 KB (thanks CR for accepting these two)! These are not what I save for myself!


----------



## lion rock (Sep 20, 2018)

ISv,
Nice raindrops on the plant with cobweb. Great reflections.
Looks like Elon's new rocket with the fungus. Metallic grey and speed stripes! Must fly high .
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Sep 20, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Must fly high .
> -r



Hi Riley!
If it's a hint for hallucinogenic mushroom - no, it is not. This is Volvariella gloiocephala (I have no idea what is the common name). It is very similar to the Paddy Straw mushroom that is cultivated in SE Asia (you may have it canned in the supermarkets as we do). Edible but of very low quality.


----------



## ISv (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks Click!


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 1, 2018)

not technically a macro  though it looks a bit like one (70-200) so I decided Flora


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

Very nice picture, snappy604.


----------



## ISv (Oct 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, snappy604.


+1!!!


----------



## ISv (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks kind of slow here? I don't have much too...


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2018)

Sunflowers across the back alley at a retirement home (7DMII + Sigma 150-600)


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2018)

Grain (5DMII + EF 100mm macro)


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2018)

Don't know what these flowers are. I'm not much of a botanist but I do love flowers. (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2018)

Hollyhocks (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2018)

Lovely pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## DSP121 (Oct 20, 2018)

ISv said:


> Looks kind of slow here? I don't have much too...


Amazing pic. Nice to see


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2018)

Beautiful flowers. Well done, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks dpc - now it looks better on this side!!! 
I got only two today... Not happy with the second one but this was the photo I was able to squeeze in the new rules of the side... Crop cameras are kind of discriminated here (you can't use your only advantage against the FF cameras - the density of the pixels)! Well, you can crop more (untill there is a photo that you can't recognize)!


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2018)

Lovely. I especially like the first picture. Nicely done, ISv


----------



## ISv (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks Click! The second one is Bat flower, they grow in the darkest shade. That picture is at ISO 1000, exposure correction -1EV and the speed is still 1/50s...
I had to keep the aperture relatively closed (f7.1) for some DOF.


----------



## ISv (Oct 22, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> Amazing pic. Nice to see


Thanks DSP121!


----------



## karishmab (Oct 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> View attachment 181091


Lovely flowers. I loved the color variation of it.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2018)

Wheat


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Oct 25, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


Same here!


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2018)

dpc said:


> Don't know what these flowers are. I'm not much of a botanist but I do love flowers. (Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens)
> View attachment 181083
> View attachment 181084


dpc, sorry for the late answer, I didn't see your question when I was looking at the photos: the plant is Dahlia. I can answer this question not because I'm any good botanist but because I have seen tons of them in the garden of my grandma (times ago...). 
I'm posting an old photo (not because there are no flowers around, I just didn't take new pics recently).


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2018)

ISv said:


> dpc, sorry for the late answer, I didn't see your question when I was looking at the photos: the plant is Dahlia. I can answer this question not because I'm any good botanist but because I have seen tons of them in the garden of my grandma (times ago...).
> I'm posting an old photo (not because there are no flowers around, I just didn't take new pics recently).
> View attachment 181230


Thanks for the response ISv.


----------



## ISv (Oct 28, 2018)

Few from today.


----------



## ISv (Oct 28, 2018)

And few more .


----------



## lion rock (Oct 28, 2018)

ISv,





-r


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2018)

Lovely shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Oct 28, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Riley, I may need one more coffee this morning - what do you mean actually?


----------



## ISv (Oct 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, ISv.


Thanks Click! 
I know for many on the Forum it's not the right season for flowers, so I try to compensate (since we don't have real seasons here...).


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2018)

...It's snowing today. 

Keep posting


----------



## lion rock (Oct 29, 2018)

ISv,
means "thumb up," "good," etc.
-r


----------



## ISv (Oct 29, 2018)

Click said:


> ...It's snowing today.
> 
> Keep posting


I will try, but you know my priority are the birds. On other hand some photos of berries in snow are very welcome !
Sorry, I'm really missing some stuff from Europe!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi Riley. 
I suspect that like me ISv is unable to see anything other than 
ISv 
‘an empty square’ 
-r

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> ISv,
> means "thumb up," "good," etc.
> -r


----------



## lion rock (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks Valvebounce,
I understand his question. I'll check why the attachment is not showing ( I see it in my computers ). I'll be careful next time.
Anyway, he posted some nice photos.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Riley.
> I suspect that like me ISv is unable to see anything other than
> ISv
> ‘an empty square’
> ...


----------



## DSP121 (Oct 30, 2018)

C


ISv said:


> Few from today.
> View attachment 181241
> View attachment 181242
> View attachment 181243


Lovely flowers. Very colorful images. I loved all the images.


----------



## ISv (Nov 5, 2018)

Click said:


> ...It's snowing today.
> 
> Keep posting



Well, at least I'm trying... This one is from my recent visit to the Zoo - they actually have some interesting plants there... This cactus is of the size of well developed melon! And please, don't tell me "composition" - I'm cropping to squeeze the files into CR. Here I t'm trying to preserve the upper right corner of the image because I like that torn and the contrasting (to the flowers) color pattern! I will try to post more but it's easy to forget: you see a bird and the flowers are gone!


----------



## ISv (Nov 5, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> C
> 
> Lovely flowers. Very colorful images. I loved all the images.



Thanks DSP121!


----------



## ISv (Nov 5, 2018)

Well, I think this is the first photo I'm posting from the times when I was fooling around with 105mm macro lens. It's coming from the JEPG file (I'm lazy to search for the Raw file and develop it) that I saved. Most of these objects deserve a macro lens but since I'm lazy to move one more lens in my backpack everything posted before was taken with my birding zoom... I see a lot of purple fringing here, shout be avoided (or not?) by better PP of the RAW file.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2018)

Lovely shot. Well done, ISv.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 6, 2018)

ISv,
Great!
-r


----------



## ISv (Nov 7, 2018)

Click, Riley - thanks!


----------



## npdien (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## ISv (Nov 12, 2018)

Very nice npdien! This side was missing you for a while!


----------



## DSP121 (Nov 12, 2018)

npdien said:


> View attachment 181524


nice pic! happy to see this unique plant


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2018)

Winter croci: February 2018, Victoria BC


----------



## npdien (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi ISv, some commitments have kept me pretty busy recently. Thanks, Click, ISv and DSP121.
Nice picture of croci, Dpc.
Here is pothos under noon sunshine.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 13, 2018)

Glad you see your posts again. Hope it keeps coming.
Your shots are always nice.
-r


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Glad you see your posts again. Hope it keeps coming.
> Your shots are always nice.
> -r



+1

Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## ISv (Nov 14, 2018)

Very nice photos dpc and npdien!


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 14, 2018)

Great photos guys!

Lots of these white and mauve flowers around here in Sydney right now (M5 with EF-s 18-135), and the orange flower is a tiny flower from a clover (M5 with Sigma 150mm F2.8 OS Macro).


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2018)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, Bennymiata.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2018)

February 2018, Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2018)

I really like this shot, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Nov 15, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like this shot, dpc.



I love it!
Bennymiata, nice shots from you but because I have no snow here that flower in the snow made my day today!


----------



## npdien (Nov 15, 2018)

Click said:


> +1
> 
> Lovely shot, npdien.


Thanks, Click, Lion Rock and ISv. 
Nice pictures, dpc and Bennymiata
Here are Gerbera Daisies.


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2018)

npdien said:


> Thanks, Click, Lion Rock and ISv.
> Nice pictures, dpc and Bennymiata
> Here are Gerbera Daisies.
> View attachment 181594


A great shot, npdien! I really like this picture.


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2018)

Beautiful flowers. I love the composition. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2018)

Let's file this under 'other flora'...

1. Derelict barn in canola field
2. Field of flax


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2018)

Wild sunflowers growing on the verge of field


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2018)

Stray wheat growing amongst foxtails in the elbow of a ditch


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I really like the Derelict barn in canola field.


----------



## npdien (Nov 16, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful flowers. I love the composition. Nicely done, npdien.


Thanks, Click and dpc.
I really like the Derelict barn in canola field, dpc.
Here are some roses near my house.


----------



## ISv (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice photos npdien and dpc!
Here I have this weed, it grows everywhere around...


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2018)

Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2018)

ISv said:


> Here I have this weed, it grows everywhere around...



Very nice picture, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks, Click and dpc. 
Lovely picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2018)

Very nice shot, npdien!


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2018)

A reminder that there will be a spring: crabapple blossom.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2018)

Dpc and npdien,

Beautiful pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice! Well done, dpc.


----------



## DSP121 (Nov 19, 2018)

npdien said:


> Thanks, Click and dpc.
> Lovely picture, dpc.
> 
> View attachment 181627


Very Beautiful shot. I loved it. Amazing


----------



## npdien (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks, Click, Dpc and DSP121.
Nice shots, Dpc. I prefer the second one.
Here is crepe myrtle.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2018)

Beautiful flowers. Nice shot, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks, Click.
Ruellia simplex


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks, Click.
Here are some orchids.


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2018)

Beautiful picture, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## ISv (Nov 24, 2018)

dpc said:


> View attachment 181705



Nice photo dpc! If I remember right, time ago you posted another photo of the same plant and asked for identification?
That time I wasn't able to recount the name of the plant (despite I have seen tons of them in my childhood - early spring in Europe).
I think it's a Helleborus sp., may be kind of cultivar, there are bunch of cultivars out there. What I have seen is the wild Helleborus odoratus.
If you take the photo in the wild, than you have to check for native to North America species of Helleborus (Hellebore is the common name).


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2018)

Npdien and dpc,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## npdien (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2018)

Beautiful flowers, guys.

Dpc, I especially like your first picture.


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 25, 2018)

I inherited this one...
View attachment 181740
View attachment 181739


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2018)

Lovely shots, Bluediablo.


----------



## ISv (Nov 26, 2018)

Very nice photos npdien, dpc and bluediablo!
Here are few from yesterday, mixed with one or two older photos. The first one is not very good attempt for "autumn" foliage (actually these leafs are brand new and will become green with the age).


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## npdien (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice picture with Interesting colors, Bluediablo
Beautiful pictures. ISv


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2018)

Lovely flowers. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2018)

Beautiful picture. npdien.


----------



## npdien (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2018)

Lovely flowers. Very nice shot, npdien.


----------



## karishmab (Nov 30, 2018)

npdien said:


> Thanks, Click.
> 
> View attachment 181774


Beautiful picture. I loved the flower. Which flower it is?


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2018)

Hellebore


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2018)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Dec 1, 2018)

karishmab said:


> Beautiful picture. I loved the flower. Which flower it is?


It is crepe myrtle, Karishmab.
Thanks, Click and Karishmab.


----------



## npdien (Dec 1, 2018)

Taken with Canon EOS M5 and Canon EF-M 55-200mm lens


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2018)

Beautiful. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## ISv (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice shots npdien - I like most the last one, the Lotus...
Here are two from today, I still have to figure out what species they are !


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## npdien (Dec 3, 2018)

Lovely pictures, ISv.
Thanks, Click and ISv.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2018)

This one looks like a painting. Nicely done.


----------



## npdien (Dec 6, 2018)

Click said:


> This one looks like a painting. Nicely done.


Thanks, Click


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2018)

Very nice picture, npdien. Keep posting.


----------



## DSP121 (Dec 7, 2018)

npdien said:


> Lovely pictures, ISv.
> Thanks, Click and ISv.
> 
> View attachment 181869



Lovely click! Keep sharing more pictures! It will be great to see your collection!


----------



## npdien (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks, Click and DSP121.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2018)

Lovely flowers, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Dec 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely flowers, npdien.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2018)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice pics npdien!
My last hike wasn't productive for flowers but I got something that is at least a product of plant (Australian Iron-wood).


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2018)

Cool shot.


----------



## ISv (Dec 16, 2018)

Click said:


> Cool shot.


Thanks Click, I hope to post some real flowers soon!


----------



## ISv (Dec 17, 2018)

Only the first photo is from last year: fruits of the plant on the second photo. I included this one because it's very rare in it's natural habitat and the fruits are spectacular with the detail.
All other pics are from today - Koko crater botanical garden. Well, after clicking "full image" my first photo became second from last!


----------



## npdien (Dec 17, 2018)

Lovely shots, ISv.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2018)

Very very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2018)

Lovely flowers, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2018)

I really like this picture. Well done, npdien.


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice photos npdien! 
Here some from yesterday. The last one is... just leaf of Bromelia (I call that one "the surfer"




) !


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks Click!


----------



## npdien (Dec 20, 2018)

Lovely shots, ISv. I prefer the first and third pictures.


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice photos npdien!
> Here some from yesterday. The last one is... just leaf of Bromelia (I call that one "the surfer"
> View attachment 182136
> View attachment 182137
> ...


Nice going! I really like the little lizard. Nice lighting and composition.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2018)

Floral abstracts in honour of the upcomig holidays.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2018)

Floral abstract: poinsettia petals with texture overlay


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> 1. Sunflower
> 2. Pretty, but unknown to me


Nr. 2 is a dahlia


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> 1. Don't know what this is
> 2. Sweet peas against fence


lleborus
Nr. are sweet peas, n


dpc said:


> 1. Brown-eyed Susans
> 2. Unsure


Nr. 2 looks like a helleborus


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2018)

Some form of lily, I believe, but perhaps someone more horticulturally literate can inform me. I love flowers but don't know a lot about them. (Fujifilm FinePix X100)


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2018)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 24, 2018)

Here are 3 Ceropegia from a hill close to my city. there are total of 4 species that grow here but was unable to locate the 4th on steep slopes. Also I forgot names of each of these plants which in hindsight should have been tagged on the day I shot them.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2018)

Nicely done, Chaitanya. I especially like the last one.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 24, 2018)

Click said:


> Nicely done, Chaitanya. I especially like the last one.


Thank you, I was restricted by rain and foggy weather that day. Now I have to wait till next monsoons to find Ceropegia again. Will be checking few spots in Western ghats for Orchids that bloom in winters and summers also few flowering hotspots from Himalayas are on agenda for 2019.


----------



## ISv (Dec 26, 2018)

Click said:


> Nicely done, Chaitanya. I especially like the last one.


+1 but I have to admit I'm 50/50 between first and the last one. I have never seen something like these!
_*Merry Christmas everyone! *_


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2018)

Daffodils to remind myself that warmer times are ahead, albeit quite far ahead...


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2018)

Lovely flowers. Well done, dpc.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 27, 2018)

ISv said:


> +1 but I have to admit I'm 50/50 between first and the last one. I have never seen something like these!
> _*Merry Christmas everyone! *_


There are about 35-36 species of Ceropegia that grow in western ghats, and these plants are highly seasonal in terms of flowering and highly endemic to certain localities. They have a funny way of pollinating flowers and nearly trapping the pollinators until the job of pollination is done.


----------



## ISv (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks Chaitanja!!! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2019)

Just to remind myself that there is a spring and summer...


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2019)

Lovely shots, dpc.


----------



## karishmab (Jan 29, 2019)

dpc said:


> Just to remind myself that there is a spring and summer...
> View attachment 182729
> View attachment 182730


Beautiful images. I loved to see all these natures creativity. The second one closeup is just fabulous. I loved that one very much.


----------



## ISv (Feb 3, 2019)

Some from the "Hawaiian winter" (today). I'm not trying to hurt anyone - it's as it's. BTW - temperatures drop here too (I prefer not to say where they where) and many people got sick. Me too (got it from my wife )!


----------



## karishmab (Feb 5, 2019)

ISv said:


> Some from the "Hawaiian winter" (today). I'm not trying to hurt anyone - it's as it's. BTW - temperatures drop here too (I prefer not to say where they where) and many people got sick. Me too (got it from my wife )!
> View attachment 182956
> View attachment 182957


Amazing collection of images. You have captured it very beautifully. I loved the images. Especially the yellow flower. I loved that one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2019)

Lovely shots, ISv. I especially like the second one.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 5, 2019)

Spring comes early in my part of the country. This was taken Feb. 2nd. The flower beds aren't actually filled out yet, and it's too early in the season to shoot a large expanse of flowers, so I just shot this one.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2019)

Very nice picture, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 6, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, kodakrome.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Feb 26, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, kodakrome.


+1!


----------



## ISv (Feb 26, 2019)

Few taken in the last weeks (usually coming back from birding)!


----------



## karishmab (Feb 26, 2019)

ISv said:


> Few taken in the last weeks (usually coming back from birding)!
> View attachment 183332
> View attachment 183333
> View attachment 183334
> View attachment 183335


Amazing collections of flowers. I loved to see flowers images.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2019)

Lovely. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 27, 2019)

Very nice shots, ISv


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 5, 2019)

ISv said:


> Few taken in the last weeks (usually coming back from birding)!



Great collection of photos! I love all the pics. No. 1, 3 & 4 are my favorites. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ISv (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## karishmab (Mar 7, 2019)

ISv said:


> Few taken in the last weeks (usually coming back from birding)!
> View attachment 183332
> View attachment 183333
> View attachment 183334
> View attachment 183335


Amazing collections of flowers. I love to see Flowers photos and get to know about the new flowers. I loved all one. Thank you. If you have more than please share. I am very much interested in flower photography.


----------



## npdien (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice shots, Dpc, ISv and Kodakrome
Here are flowers named Combretum indicum in Latin.


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice. Well done, npdien.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 24, 2019)

ISv said:


> Few taken in the last weeks (usually coming back from birding)!
> View attachment 183332
> View attachment 183333
> View attachment 183334
> View attachment 183335


Beautiful photos ISv. I really like the Passion Flower.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 24, 2019)

I try to buy several different coloured Amaryllis each fall for inside the house. Here are a few of them.


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2019)

Lovely series. Nicely done, Aaron.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 24, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely series. Nicely done, Aaron.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Mar 29, 2019)

Beautiful photos Aaron! I'm not fan of Amaryllis but now I may reconsider!
Here are some from the previous weekends, windy and most of the time rainy (except for the first two photos but they are from weekend before, it was somewhat better...






).


----------



## AaronT (Mar 29, 2019)

ISv said:


> Beautiful photos Aaron! I'm not fan of Amaryllis but now I may reconsider!
> Here are some from the previous weekends, windy and most of the time rainy (except for the first two photos but they are from weekend before, it was somewhat better...
> View attachment 183671
> View attachment 183672
> ...


Nice sequence ISv. Beautiful colours. March where you are is much kinder than our March!


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2019)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## npdien (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice shots, AaronT and ISv.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2019)

Don't know what this is, but it's colourful.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2019)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2019)

Croci


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2019)

It's finally Spring!

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2019)

Tulip


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2019)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Lovely shots.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)

Small tree in tall grass


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice pictures dpc. I can not reply to your posts directly because they disappear when I log-on, so it takes different way!
Your post (post# 3,371) is a vine - Thunbergia mysorensis. I took some photos in one of our local botanical gardens, it's how I know the name. It has a lot of common names.
Concerning the "Croci": Croci are supposedly plants from the genus Crocus. Your plants are different - check for genus Pulsatilla. I'm not very good with the plants and don't know what exactly species of Pulsatilla it is.


----------



## Pape (Apr 27, 2019)

happy yellow spring flowers  RP ,70-300mm . 300mm f11


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2019)

Pape said:


> happy yellow spring flowers  RP ,70-300mm . 300mm f11


Very good one Pape!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2019)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, GMC.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

ISv said:


> Nice pictures dpc. I can not reply to your posts directly because they disappear when I log-on, so it takes different way!
> Your post (post# 3,371) is a vine - Thunbergia mysorensis. I took some photos in one of our local botanical gardens, it's how I know the name. It has a lot of common names.
> Concerning the "Croci": Croci are supposedly plants from the genus Crocus. Your plants are different - check for genus Pulsatilla. I'm not very good with the plants and don't know what exactly species of Pulsatilla it is.


 

Thanks for the info. I'm not good with flower identification. You're right. I just did a google search. (pasque flower, prairie crocus, in anemone family).


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

"Prairie crocus" (aka pasque flower ) - Thanks to ISv for the identification as flower in genus Pulsatilla.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

English ivy on wall


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2019)

Foliage through iron fence (Fujifilm X-T10 + 18-55mm lens)


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2019)

Tulip


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2019)

Pasque flower (aka prairie crocus)


----------



## Click (May 4, 2019)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## npdien (May 5, 2019)

Lovely shots, GMCPhotographics and nice shots as usual, Dpc.

Here is golden shower


----------



## Click (May 5, 2019)

Nice picture, npdien.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 5, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> View attachment 184106
> 
> 
> View attachment 184107
> ...


second last, amazing. thank you.


----------



## npdien (May 6, 2019)

Thanks, Click.
Here are some carambola flowers.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2019)

Lovely shot, dpdien.


----------



## npdien (May 10, 2019)

Thanks, Click.
Here are some templetree flowers.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 10, 2019)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 11, 2019)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## npdien (May 11, 2019)

Nice shots, Dpc.

Golden shower flowers


----------



## Click (May 11, 2019)

Lovely picture, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2019)

From a flower arrangement on our dining room table.


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 11, 2019)

Lovely series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Joules (May 11, 2019)

Nice indeed, dpc. I like your first one from today the most. The one fresh blossom gives a relly nice contrast in comparison to the others.

I'm usually not taking pictures of flowers as my main subject. I fell like it's fairly difficult to capture the beauty perceived by the eye in a picture. But a little while back I felt like playing with my Helios 44-2 again. And since that lens gives fairly unusual background and some form of softness or glow when used wide open, I felt flowers would make a good subject.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2019)

Very nice series, Joules.


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2019)

Orchids


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2019)

Very nice/interesting photos from every one...
I have few from yesterday. The first one is Gardenia, I have no idea about the last two (for now)


----------



## Click (May 13, 2019)

Dpc and ISv,

Lovely pictures, guys.


----------



## npdien (May 14, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc, ISv and Joules. Thanks, Click.

bougainvillea


----------



## Click (May 14, 2019)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2019)

Not sure what plant this is. The leaves look like palm fronds. From February in Victoria BC.


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2019)

Dahlias


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2019)

Dahlia


----------



## Click (May 19, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2019)

Crabapple blossoms this morning


----------



## Click (May 24, 2019)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 24, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2019)

Dahlia bud this morning


----------



## Click (May 25, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2019)




----------



## dpc (May 26, 2019)

Flower this morning


----------



## Click (May 26, 2019)

Nice! Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2019)

Wildflowers beside walking path...


----------



## Click (May 28, 2019)

Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2019)

Lilac blossoms


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2019)

Lilac blossoms and buds


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 29, 2019)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2019)

Lily of the Valley


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)

Wildflowers


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## AaronT (Jun 4, 2019)

I walked around the house with the camera, 5DsR, yesterday and my 100 macro. Here's an Allium and a fern. I included a 100% crop of each with an insect in the view.


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2019)

Very nice series, Aaron.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2019)

Wild rose


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2019)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Durf (Jun 14, 2019)

Shot this evening with a Canon 5D Mark ii using a Tamron 85mm f/1.8 Lens....


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice. Well done, Durf.


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2019)

Wild roses


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2019)

Dahlias


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2019)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## Pape (Jun 20, 2019)

Midsummerday roses RP 40mm f2,8stm


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2019)

Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens processed in Affinity Phot0


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2019)

Pape and dpc,

Lovely shots, guys


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2019)

Ornamental orange blossoms


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2019)

Flowers surprised by an unexpected snowfall in Victoria BC this past February.


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2019)

Wild roses


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2019)

Errant weeds by the wayside


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Pape (Jun 27, 2019)

RP ,ef 70-300


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2019)

Rudbeckia
Gerbera


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2019)

Lovely pictures, dpc.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Pape.


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2019)

Ornamental orange blossom
Yellow wildflowers growing by some rocks


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi dpc. 
We know this locally as a gorse bush, prickly stuff to move through! It is seen as a pest species, growing out of control on downland, one local area has taken to flattening it with flail mowers and putting goats on to the area to control the new growth, seems goats really will eat almost anything! 

Very difficult to get a nice photograph, well done! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Ornamental orange blossom
> Yellow wildflowers growing by some rocks
> View attachment 185350


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> We know this locally as a gorse bush, prickly stuff to move through! It is seen as a pest species, growing out of control on downland, one local area has taken to flattening it with flail mowers and putting goats on to the area to control the new growth, seems goats really will eat almost anything!
> 
> Very difficult to get a nice photograph, well done!
> ...




Thanks for the information. I don't know a great deal about flowers and such, other than I like them in general.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi dpc. 
Yea, I don’t know much about flowers either, or birds or...... just happen to know this particular plant! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Thanks for the information. I don't know a great deal about flowers and such, other than I like them in general.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 1, 2019)

Small Purple Fringed Orchid, at high elevation in North Carolina, US.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 1, 2019)

Large Purple Fringed Orchid, at high elevation in North Carolina, US.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 1, 2019)

Spiderwort.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 1, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> We know this locally as a gorse bush, prickly stuff to move through! It is seen as a pest species, growing out of control on downland, one local area has taken to flattening it with flail mowers and putting goats on to the area to control the new growth



That's not good - it provides superlative safe nesting for small birds (and a very nice background for bird photographs).


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

Lovely pictures, chrysoberyl.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 2, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures, chrysoberyl.



Thank you! I try to focus on unusual wildflowers, but if something nice like the Spiderwort gets in front of me, I'll shoot that, too.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi Kieth. 
This area was featured on the BBC weekly nature programme called Countryfile as being a well managed area? There are acres of gorse and they are never going to get it all, just trying to return small areas to their original state, it is smothering the rare wild flowers or something!
Apparently I was mistaken, the goats are to control Holm Oak, another Victorian introduced species. 
I’m sure there is more than enough gorse for the birds, the area is also popular with ground nesting birds but the dog walkers regularly ignore the dogs under control notices, a far bigger problem along with the turds they ‘forget’ to pick up! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Keith_Reeder said:


> That's not good - it provides superlative safe nesting for small birds (and a very nice background for bird photographs).


----------



## dpc (Jul 6, 2019)

Hosta leaves. Two versions of the same photo obviously. The first one was a bit of an accident, really. I decided to try a border in ON1 Photo RAW 2019 and in the process produced this aberration. I rather like it, though.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2019)

Rudbeckia after a rain


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2019)

Gerbera


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2019)

Gerberas


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2019)

Lovely pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2019)

Asiatic lilies


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2019)

Gerbera abstract


----------



## Pape (Jul 18, 2019)

couple pink


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2019)

Pape and dpc,

Lovely shots, guys.


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2019)

Weeds by the wayside


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2019)

Dahlia petals on our deck


----------



## npdien (Jul 22, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2019)

Very nice shots, dpc. I really like the fist one.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2019)

Nice picture, dpdien.


----------



## npdien (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2019)

Another very nice shot. Well done, npdien.


----------



## npdien (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2019)

Lovely flowers.


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2019)

Wild coneflower


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2019)

Dahlias


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2019)

Citronella flower


----------



## Pape (Jul 29, 2019)

Dunno if this is right place ,but arent seeds kind of flower too  RP 70-300mm 300mm HDR


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2019)

Dpc and Pape,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## npdien (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicely done, dpc and Pape.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## npdien (Aug 5, 2019)

nice shots, dpc.
Thaniks, Click.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2019)

Lovely flowers. Nicely done, npdien.


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)

Other flora: wild prairie grass


----------



## dpc (Aug 6, 2019)

Flora and feather


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dcm (Aug 8, 2019)

Waterlily in my pond on an overcast day.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2019)

Nicely done, dcm.


----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2019)

Autumn's on the way...


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2019)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2019)

First snow of the year last night and this morning. Heavy, heavy. Fortunately it'll melt. 

Dahlia in snow


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2019)

Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2019)

Fallen tree in rain forest


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2019)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2019)

Arbutus


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## JuanMa (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi all
Let me bring some pics to this beautiful thread.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2019)

Lovely shots.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2019)

Cattails yesterday morning.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2019)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2019)

Hollyhocks


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2019)

Another hollyhock


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2019)

Lovely shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2019)

Fallen mountain ash leaves yesterday morning


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2019)

Lovely Picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2020)

Rhododendron


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2020)

Hellebore


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2020)

Cactus flower


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2020)

Cactus flower


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2020)

Pasque flower, first one I've seen this spring, although I know they've popped in other parts of the province


----------



## AlanF (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm wilding my garden. Taraxacum officinale is growing well.


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2020)

Dpc and Alan,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2020)

Pasque flower with bees


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2020)

Pasque flower (the only wildflower in evidence at the moment)


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2020)

Daffodils


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Click (May 1, 2020)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2020)

Came accross this little spotted deadnettle.
5D3, 100-400 at MFD.


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2020)

Cowslips


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Cowslips
> View attachment 190206


Lovely! Is this a wildflower?


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 3, 2020)

Eastern Lousewort. What a name!


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 3, 2020)

Pink Ladies' Slippers in Georgia, US.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 3, 2020)

Sweet White Trillium.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Came accross this little spotted deadnettle.
> 5D3, 100-400 at MFD.




Lovely. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2020)

Very nice series, chrysoberyl.


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2020)

chrysoberyl said:


> Lovely! Is this a wildflower?


Yes. We have a profusion of them in a local meadow and I have a few in wild areas in my garden. A clump like that one is not common. Very nice shots from you.


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2020)

Pasque flowers are about all that're growing around here at the moment


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 10, 2020)

'Flora' is definitely not my usual fare, so I'm in a learning phase, but lockdown is limiting the shooting choices at the moment, and I did have some planned work using this technique later in the year, so decided to get a little practice in today. 

Two high(ish) key photos of garden flowers here in spring-time in Yorkshire - an aquilegia and a corn flower - shot using a background flash to produce the white background.

Very much a practice - so anyone with some experience of this technique, please feel free to share any tips.

Cheers


----------



## Sporgon (May 10, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> 'Flora' is definitely not my usual fare, so I'm in a learning phase, but lockdown is limiting the shooting choices at the moment, and I did have some planned work using this technique later in the year, so decided to get a little practice in today.
> 
> Two high(ish) key photos of garden flowers here in spring-time in Yorkshire - an aquilegia and a corn flower - shot using a background flash to produce the white background.
> 
> ...


Very nice and quite different !


----------



## kodakrome (May 10, 2020)

Prairie Sun Black-Eyed Susan 
100L f/14


----------



## Click (May 10, 2020)

StoicalEtcher and kodakrome,

Lovely shot guys.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 10, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Very nice and quite different !


Many thanks !!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 10, 2020)

Click said:


> StoicalEtcher and kodakrome,
> 
> Lovely shot guys.


Thanks Click.


----------



## JustUs7 (May 15, 2020)

One from the yard. A couple wildflowers from a hike in the woods. Got a little spider on one. Using an RP with the RF 35 for the first and RF 24-240 for the other two.
On the full size files I can count the hairs on the spiders legs. Much sharper.


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> One from the yard. A couple wildflowers from a hike in the woods. Got a little spider on one. Using an RP with the RF 35 for the first and RF 24-240 for the other two.
> On the full size files I can count the hairs on the spiders legs. Much sharper.


Great to hear how pleased you are with that gear   
How was the eye focus on the spider


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 15, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> 'Flora' is definitely not my usual fare, so I'm in a learning phase, but lockdown is limiting the shooting choices at the moment, and I did have some planned work using this technique later in the year, so decided to get a little practice in today.
> 
> Two high(ish) key photos of garden flowers here in spring-time in Yorkshire - an aquilegia and a corn flower - shot using a background flash to produce the white background.
> 
> ...



Excellent! I very much enjoy your style!


----------



## Click (May 15, 2020)

Nice shots, FamilyGuy. I especially like the 3rd one.


----------



## JustUs7 (May 15, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice shots, FamilyGuy. I especially like the 3rd one.



Thanks! Would have liked to get the framing a bit higher but the kids have little patience for dads hobby on a hike. I did like the fully articulating screen for the low angled second shot. Would have been a dirty shot to get on my fixed screen SL-1.

@Maximilian,

Had trouble picking which of the six or eight eyes to focus on, and even when it did, the square was as big as the spider, so of little benefit. Perhaps if I had used the 35 macro? Hold still and say, “flies!” Going to return the whole kit and complain. It’s still under warranty. I think it’s defective.


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> @Maximilian,
> 
> Had trouble picking which of the six or eight eyes to focus on, and even when it did, the square was as big as the spider, so of little benefit. Perhaps if I had used the 35 macro? Hold still and say, “flies!” Going to return the whole kit and complain. It’s still under warranty. I think it’s defective.


*lol*  Keep it and have fun... at least the hairs were sharp


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 15, 2020)

chrysoberyl said:


> Excellent! I very much enjoy your style!


  You're very kind - but in fairness, I can't claim it as my style: it has been used by many others first.

I'm just trying to practice for a shot that I know is wanted later this year (if C-19 eventually relaxes). 

Anyway, if you like it, here are a couple of other spring flowers: Snowdrops and Bluebells.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2020)

First petunias in our garden


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2020)

Geraniums


----------



## becceric (May 19, 2020)

Here are a couple of images from a local nature walk during the past week or two.

White Trilliums with Vinca in the background.



Some small bud growing out of a ground cover, after a brief rain. I neglected to read the ground cover name.


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2020)

Crabapple buds


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2020)

Other flora: Manitoba maple by waterside


----------



## Click (May 21, 2020)

Becceric and dpc, 

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## JustUs7 (May 21, 2020)

Blossoms in the neighborhood.


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2020)

Crabapple blossoms after last night's rain (a rare event here)


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2020)

Arbutus trees along the Songhee Walkway, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2020)

Kalanchoe


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2020)

Hydrangea


----------



## Click (May 22, 2020)

Lovely pictures, dpc.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 23, 2020)

dpc said:


> Kalanchoe
> View attachment 190548
> View attachment 190549
> View attachment 190550


Well done dpc - I especially like the effect for the third shot (I'm assuming it was an effect...)
Cheers
Stoical


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2020)

Hydrangea


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2020)

Crabapple blossoms


----------



## Click (May 25, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Click (May 29, 2020)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 1, 2020)

Plant life on the water...100mm / f2.8


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2020)

Lovely. Nicely done, kodakrome.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2020)

Lovely shots, dpc.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 2, 2020)

mitchel said:


> Peruvian orchid at Macchu Pichu


Nice pict, yet no orchid!


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2020)

Lily of the Valley


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2020)

Beautiful. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2020)

There are no (real) seasons here. Even if the blooming of the different plants is somewhat seasonal it's very obscure... Right now it's the time for Plumeria (first photo) but I prefer the detail of the Desert Rose... My strategy is to take shots of the second and seat under the shade (and fragrance!!!) of the first to review what I have done ! The last two shots are of some kind of Iris...


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2020)

Beautiful flowers. Lovely shots. Well done, ISv.


----------



## becceric (Jun 13, 2020)

A friend's Bleeding Hearts with a little background help from my reflector/diffuser case.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Jun 13, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Nicely done, becceric.


Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2020)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2020)

Hydrangea


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2020)

Very nice picture.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2020)

Hydrangea after a rain


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2020)

Wild rose


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2020)

Few from the last weekends...


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2020)

Beautiful flowers. Lovely shots.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 20, 2020)

Dandelion seed heads vary so much in texture and density. The second has really beautiful filigree.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2020)

Dandelion are very photogenic. Well done, Alan.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 20, 2020)

water lily...


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2020)

Beautiful. Nicely done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 20, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, kodakrome.


Thank you Click.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2020)

Bracteantha


----------



## HenryL (Jun 21, 2020)

dpc said:


> Bracteantha
> 
> 
> View attachment 190925


Another nice one, DPC. Love the colors!


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2020)

Daisies


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2020)

Violets


----------



## rpt (Jun 22, 2020)

An Orchid Cactus also known as bramhakamal bloomed on the evening/night of the 8th of this month. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2020)

Poplar 'fluff'


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2020)

rpt and dpc,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## becceric (Jun 23, 2020)

dpc said:


> Lily of the Valley
> View attachment 190954


FYI, my green thumb wife is calling that a voilet.


----------



## becceric (Jun 23, 2020)

Or violet, when correctly spelled.


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2020)

I stand corrected.


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2020)

Flower of mock orange shrub


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2020)

Heading says Landscape but it's full of flowers. I happened upon the thread and I'm not really a flower guy but sometimes one gets desperate. 

Jack




just happened


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2020)

Lovely shots, Jack. I especially like the first and 3rd one.


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi Jack.
Nice shots!
Heading is Landscape, sub heading Flowers and other Flora! 
Landscape seems to be quite the catch all, Deep Space, Milky Way, Moon, and I think the Solar Eclipse made it in here too!  I think there are some landscape type headings in here somewhere as well! 

Cheers, Graham.



Jack Douglas said:


> Heading says Landscape but it's full of flowers. I happened upon the thread and I'm not really a flower guy but sometimes one gets desperate.


----------



## ISv (Jun 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Dandelion seed heads vary so much in texture and density. The second has really beautiful filigree.
> 
> View attachment 190917
> View attachment 190918


Mostly because they are different species Alan!


----------



## ISv (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2020)

Lovely. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2020)

And some cactus from today...


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice. Well done, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## HenryL (Jul 8, 2020)

Lovely scene dpc, thanks for sharing


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2020)

Cherry tree, I believe, but I could be wrong


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2020)

The poppies in our backyard are finally blooming.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2020)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2020)

Wild flowers: blanket flowers


----------



## dpc (Jul 12, 2020)

Winter irises in Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Jul 13, 2020)

Foxtails in a soft breeze


----------



## dpc (Jul 13, 2020)

Poppy on its last legs


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 13, 2020)

Prairie wildflower: goat's beard


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2020)

Beautiful picture, dpc. I really like the background on this shot.


----------



## dpc (Jul 14, 2020)

Prairie wildflower: two-grooved milk vetch fronting copse of box elders


----------



## dpc (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jul 17, 2020)

Poppy


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## dpc (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## HenryL (Jul 18, 2020)

Great shots, dpc and some very intense color. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2020)

Ripening on the vine


----------



## dpc (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2020)

This one looks like a painting. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2020)

Poppy portraits


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2020)

Poppy portraits II


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2020)

Poppy portrait III


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2020)

I really like your pictures. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jul 23, 2020)

dpc said:


> Poppy portraits II
> View attachment 191483
> View attachment 191484
> View attachment 191485


Great series dpc, I especially like the third of series II. Well done.
Stoical.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jul 24, 2020)

A tree is flora.


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2020)

Bellfowers yesterday morning


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> A tree is flora.




Nice shot, FamilyGuy.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2020)

Lobelia


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2020)

Lovely flower.


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2020)

Lovely picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 4, 2020)

Foxtails


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2020)

I really like this picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2020)

Wildflower: Eaton's aster, I believe, but I'm no authority on flowers


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2020)

Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2020)

Rudbeckia


----------



## dpc (Aug 15, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2020)

very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2020)

Rudbeckia


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 25, 2020)

Poppy



Reprocessed previous post: removed a considerable distraction


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2020)

Very nice picture. dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2020)

Heather blossoms:


----------



## JustUs7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Interesting processing on that one. What did you use?


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi, FamilyGuy!

I took the picture about 5 years ago with a Canon 7D and an EF 100mm f/2.8 L lens. I recently revisited the RAW file. I did a basic RAW processing in Luminar 4 and then transferred it into ON1 Photo RAW 2020 where I did a bit of texturing. I sharpened it in Topaz Sharpen AI. I can't be too precise since I tend not to pay attention to my workflow once I'm done with a picture. Looking back at the RAW file, though, the post-processing I did was more in the way of tweaking rather than a major overhaul.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2020)

Alternate version of last picture. Not sure which I like better.


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2020)

Very nice picture, dpc. I prefer the first version.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 31, 2020)

Eos R RF 35 1.8 STM @ f/2.2 ISO 100


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2020)

Nicely done, Nemorino.


----------



## ISv (Sep 14, 2020)

Not much flowers from me today. It looks more like a product show but hey! - these are from our rain forest, not from the garden! 
Kind of Ginger, Avocado and my favorite during hiking - the Straw-berry Guava. That Ginger is very aromatic and in the right season all the trails in the rain forest are bearing that aroma. The Straw-berry Guava when ripe (like in the second image) is really good (Straw-berry because it has that flavor - or very similar!).


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2020)

Very artistic. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## JustUs7 (Oct 4, 2020)

Is that like a water color processing in the second one? Can’t see the exif on my phone. Wondering what camera? Looks like focus locked on the leaf in front of the flower.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Oct 6, 2020)

dpc said:


> View attachment 193081
> View attachment 193082


Nice shots dpc - I really like the first one especially.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Is that like a water color processing in the second one? Can’t see the exif on my phone. Wondering what camera? Looks like focus locked on the leaf in front of the flower.



1. 7DMII + 100mm f/2.8 L macro
2. Used a texture in ON1 Photo RAW 2020
3. I aimed for the tip of the mid petal for focus. I could be off a bit. I used auto focus, not manual. The leaf in front, the petal tip and the tip of the leaf to the right of the flower all appear to be similarly in focus to my eye.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2020)

English ivy, an invasive species where this was taken


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 7, 2020)

I like a wide angle of view for flowers even the 15mm Laowa Macro.
Two experimental pictures shot with the EOS R.
1/13 Iso 100 f/32:



Focus Stack of 28 pictures (1/400 Iso 100 f/4)


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> I like a wide angle of view for flowers even the 15mm Laowa Macro.
> Two experimental pictures shot with the EOS R.
> 1/13 Iso 100 f/32:
> 
> Focus Stack of 28 pictures (1/400 Iso 100 f/4)



Beautiful shots. I really like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2020)

Autumn leaves


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2020)

To remind myself that summer will come again


----------



## jabird56 (Oct 26, 2020)

In the back yard


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2020)

Lovely.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2020)

Flowering fruit tree on the grounds of Government House, Victoria BC, February 2020, to remind myself that warmer days are ahead, even if distant


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2020)

Cactus flower


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2020)

Lovely effect. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## jabird56 (Nov 29, 2020)

Flowers are still popping in Florida


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice. Keep posting, jabird56.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2020)

Geranium


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2020)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 11, 2020)

I've just noticed this thread - there are some very lovely flowers posted here!

This is a photo I took in June, before getting my R5. Now that I finally got my RF 100-500 f4.5-7.1L lens, I think that I can take very similar flower shots with it as I did before with my EM1_II and Olympus 300mm f4 pro lens (for this photo). So I finally boxed up all my Olympus stuff and shipped it off as a Christmas gift to my brother.

I'm going to miss that 300mm lens! 




EM1_II and 300mm f4 lens
f11, 300mm, 1/250", ISO 5000


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 17, 2020)

Keep it simple!


Eos R with a Laowa 60mm Makro @ f/2.8, 1/200s, Iso 160


----------



## ISv (Dec 17, 2020)

These are from the last weekend.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2020)

Lovely. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 18, 2020)

Here's one from June:



From August, I just liked the colors in this:



Another:



Here's one from my backyard Mimosa:


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2020)

Very nice series.


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Here's one from June:
> View attachment 194616
> 
> 
> ...


Beatufull photos! 
May be you should post the third one in the "Butterflies, Moths and Assorted Insects ..." 
The last one - I love and hate this tree (Saman - _Samanea saman_): Love it for the nice shade and ability to substitute (to some extend...) an umbrella in the rain and hate it for spreading nasty, sticky seeds. After steping on them and walking further you sound as a horse walking on the asphalt...


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 19, 2020)

ISv said:


> Beatufull photos!
> May be you should post the third one in the "Butterflies, Moths and Assorted Insects ..."
> The last one - I love and hate this tree (Saman - _Samanea saman_): Love it for the nice shade and ability to substitute (to some extend...) an umbrella in the rain and hate it for spreading nasty, sticky seeds. After steping on them and walking further you sound as a horse walking on the asphalt...


Thanks for the kind words. Yes, the third one seems to be riddled with some sort of insect that I have no idea about. I always loved the soft shade of the mimosa. It isn't native to Kentucky and doesn't do well with cold winters. Our 2 mimosas died after the first winter but I was told to cut off the dead tree (above ground) and the roots would be fine and then grow a new stronger set of above ground branches which would be more resistant to cold, which it did.


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2020)

Your bugs are something from the Aphids. Don't ask me for something more detailed - I know them just marginally. 
We have here on the Islands only one widespread Mimosa: Mimosa pudica and it's usually very low to the ground (rarely growing to a feet high, and even more rarely above that). So, don't expect a shade from Mimosa if you visit Hawaii! I never cultivated Mimosa at home (huh, here it's very different from Kentucky and there is no reason to grow Mimosa at home - just go outside in +/-dry field and you will find plenty of Mimosa pudica...)


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 19, 2020)

ISv said:


> Your bugs are something from the Aphids. Don't ask me for something more detailed - I know them just marginally.
> We have here on the Islands only one widespread Mimosa: Mimosa pudica and it's usually very low to the ground (rarely growing to a feet high, and even more rarely above that). So, don't expect a shade from Mimosa if you visit Hawaii! I never cultivated Mimosa at home (huh, here it's very different from Kentucky and there is no reason to grow Mimosa at home - just go outside in +/-dry field and you will find plenty of Mimosa pudica...)


Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad the aphids & plant were a half mile away from me as I wouldn't want my own plants infested like that (although it's just part of the great cycle of life). I also didn't know there was a variety of Mimosa growing under a foot high - wow. My Mimosa trees grow really fast (after the first year) and are now around 30 feet tall, but don't have a central trunk like most large trees, rather up to a dozen smaller branches growing up from the base at the ground.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 20, 2020)

As I transitioned from EM1_II photos to R5 photography, I have a bit of both I'd like to show you (if you don't mind). Here's 4 shots from the (M43) EM1_II and 300mm f4 lens. Sometimes I try various f#s, sometimes I bracket them and see what I like best in post. These happen to have very tight apertures, but with the help of DXO PhotoLab they can turn out pretty good for the small sensor.

300mm, f22, 1/250", ISO 1600:




300mm, f22, 1/250", ISO 1600




If a flower could hold it's arms up to sing, it might look something like this:
300mm, f22, 1/180", ISO 6400




300mm, f13, 1/250", ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2020)

Lovely shots. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 21, 2020)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. Well done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2020)

Just trying my lens for "closeups" - this particular one is at 5.01 meters and actually the ants were what I really liked!


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 23, 2020)

ISv said:


> Just trying my lens for "closeups" - this particular one is at 5.01 meters and actually the ants were what I really liked!
> 
> View attachment 194744


Beautiful picture, ISv!
What closeup lens do you use?


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful picture, ISv!
> What closeup lens do you use?


 - same lens that I use now for birding: AF-S NIKKOR 500mm f/5.6E PF ED VR! Hardly in the classic category of the "closeup" lenses but I think it's doing well. Week ago I was using zoom (200-500mm) : my daughter occupied my macro lens and actually I wasn't eager to carry it on my hikes around.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2021)

I liked the way the light played on the ferns, the only reason I took the picture.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jan 17, 2021)

From the landscape in the summer.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2021)

Lovely.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jan 20, 2021)

From our blueberry picking outing last summer. Over 40 lbs. Still eating frozen blueberries for a snack almost daily.


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice picture, FamilyGuy.


----------



## jabird56 (Jan 20, 2021)

dpc said:


> View attachment 193080


Would you care to comment on how you created this awesome photo?


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2021)

jabird56 said:


> Would you care to comment on how you created this awesome photo?



Thanks! I shot it in RAW with a 7DMII + EF100mm f/2.8L macro lens (ISO 1250; -.33ev). I post-processed in DxO PhotoLab 4 to taste. I then did some contrast adjustments and applied a texture preset in ON1 Photo RAW 2020.


----------



## jabird56 (Jan 23, 2021)

Some photos from the 2018 Epcot International Flower and Garden Show.


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2021)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, jabird56.


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2021)

Very nice. I especially like the first picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Feb 4, 2021)

An old photo that I've cropped and amended a tiny bit. Trying to keep my spirits up by thinking of spring and summer.


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2021)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice picture, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Feb 21, 2021)

Carnations


----------



## dpc (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2021)

Lovely. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Nemorino (Mar 13, 2021)

Two examples of handheld focus stacking with the Laowa 60mm macro lens @ f/2.8, a manual lens.
Both with an Eos R, both uncropped horizontally.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2021)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## jabird56 (Apr 3, 2021)

Went down to the Epcot International Flower and Garden show yesterday, and took some shots of the tropical orchids.


----------



## jabird56 (Apr 3, 2021)

Here are a few more from my Epcot visit.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2021)

Lovely shots, jabird56.


----------



## ISv (Apr 11, 2021)

Just realized - I haven't posted any flowers for pretty long time. Not the same quality because I used different lenses...


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2021)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hand held focus stack of a little wild flower across the street. Used the RF 85mm f/2 macro. Maybe 2.5 inches tall including the stem.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice picture, FamilyGuy.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 28, 2021)

Some daffodils from last month:


----------



## pape2 (May 2, 2021)

Happy yellow spring flowers RP RF800


----------



## becceric (May 2, 2021)

Here we've had rain...


----------



## Click (May 2, 2021)

Lovely shots, becceric.


----------



## becceric (May 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, becceric.


Thank you Click.


----------



## JustUs7 (May 3, 2021)

17 image focus stack using the RP and RF 85 f/2 at f/11 about 1/2 second at iso 100. Stacked in DPP4. An Easter Cactus house plant. First time I’ve seen it bloom.


----------



## jprusa (May 3, 2021)

Sundew (Drosera) one of my favorite Plants in the CB State Park, this plant is very small and hard to see . They get nutrients from small insects to supplement what they don't get from the soil. There are two species of Drosera are in the Park along with other carnivorous plants native to subtropical wetlands on the East Coast of the United States in North Carolina and South Carolina.


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Sundew (Drosera) one of my favorite Plants ...


Same here! Really fascinating!  
When I lived in northern Germany I could find them quite often in the local moors.
Great rendering of the sticky drops.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2021)

Very nice picture, jprusa.


----------



## JustUs7 (May 9, 2021)

A 31 image stack of a Mother’s Day orchid. RF 85mm f/2 at f/2 1/20th ISO 100.


----------



## Click (May 9, 2021)

Nicely done, FamilyGuy.


----------



## Del Paso (May 9, 2021)

Anacamptis morio, one of the earliest flowering orchids in Europe.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2021)

Lovely flowers. Well done, Del Paso.


----------



## Maximilian (May 13, 2021)

It's spring time


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2021)

Some more from here, a hydrangea - just after the rain shower:


----------



## Maximilian (May 15, 2021)

And another one:


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 1, 2021)

An _iris pseudacorus_ or yellow flag from out local lake


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 1, 2021)

Our bee bushes are in full bloom and the bees are doing their work. The kids don’t like them. But they keep the bees busy and calm. I can set up a couple feet away and they really don’t care. Too busy working.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 1, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> Our bee bushes are in full bloom and the bees are doing their work. The kids don’t like them. But they keep the bees busy and calm. I can set up a couple feet away and they really don’t care. Too busy working.


Do the kids not like the bushes or the bees? 

Interesting species of bees. I haven't seen such ones in Europe.

Funny how those two pics look like they're continuing each other with the peduncle


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Del Paso (Jun 1, 2021)

Forgot to post the name...
Cypripedium calceolus (common name: ladies slipper or, in French, sabot de Venus)


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 1, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Do the kids not like the bushes or the bees?
> 
> Interesting species of bees. I haven't seen such ones in Europe.
> 
> Funny how those two pics look like they're continuing each other with the peduncle



I believe the plant is actually a hybrid lavender to withstand our cold Michigan winters. We call them bee bushes for obvious reasons. And yes, it’s the bees the kids don’t like. But as I said, they really keep the bees occupied, so they’re pretty docile. Mostly honey bees and bumble bees. Not sure what kind of bumble bee it is. Tried Google, but doesn’t seem to show anything with a hairless abdomen.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 1, 2021)

Orchis militaris.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 1, 2021)

One more with a little yellow visitor.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 2, 2021)

I came across this one during my last walk. Don't know what it is.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2021)

Lovely shots, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 6, 2021)

A poppy is always a nice sight


----------



## jprusa (Jun 6, 2021)

FamilyGuy said:


> View attachment 197999
> View attachment 198000
> 
> 
> Our bee bushes are in full bloom and the bees are doing their work. The kids don’t like them. But they keep the bees busy and calm. I can set up a couple feet away and they really don’t care. Too busy working.


Those bees look like Carpenter bees which is somewhat good news for your kids. The males don't have a stinger and the females do but will not sting unless they have to , they are not aggressive but the bad news is they love to drill holes in wood. Nice Pictures!


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2021)

Another lovely picture. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 6, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Those bees look like Carpenter bees which is somewhat good news for your kids. ...


Comparing with this pic in wiki I fully agree with you. good eye. Thank you very much.
In Germany those are fully black, so I didn't come across those.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 11, 2021)

A 120 image stack using the RP and RF 85mm f2. Processed raw files in DPP4. Stacked using Affinity Photo. I included one of the source images just for fun. I enjoy the shallow DOF stacks for the sharp flower and blown out background. Artifacts can be a challenge though.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2021)

Lovely. Nicely done, FamilyGuy.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 20, 2021)

That water lily was hiding very well between a lot of reed. Made the shot tricky, but that gave the wonderful light.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2021)

Beautiful flower. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 20, 2021)

My pond doesn’t benefit from the shade and moodiness of Maximilian. Tried out the polarizing filter on this one.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 20, 2021)

My little contribution, EOS R with Apo Macro Elmarit 100mm
Ophrys Holoserica


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2021)

FamilyGuy and Del Paso,

Very nice shot, guys.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 22, 2021)

Found this little fellow (less than 3 cm in diameter) near our ponds in the meadow but have no clue what it is.
Does anybody of you?


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 22, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Found this little fellow (less than 3 cm in diameter) near our ponds in the meadow but have no clue what it is.
> Does anybody of you?
> 
> View attachment 198502


Nice picture of a geranium palustre.


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2021)

Lovely. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 22, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Nice picture of a geranium palustre.


Thanks for helping me out!
I'm good fauna but not so well at flora 

By the way:
It has a funny German name:
Sumpf-Storchschnabel = swamp stork beak (as for the fruit looks like a stork beak)
I hope, I will keep this memorized


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 29, 2021)

Affinity Photo:


DPP4:


Affinity Photo:


DPP4:



I had to downsize these to Insert. I edited one version just using Canon presets in DPP4 along with a simple gamma adjustment. The other version went to Affinity Photo using their raw developer and messed with various sliders pretending I had any idea of what I was doing. I went with what I thought looked okay. Let me know which edits you like. 

I’m very impressed with the RF 85mm f/2’s uncorrected raw files. Affinity had no lens profile.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, FamilyGuy.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi FamiliyGuy!

First, I really like the flowers and especially the combination of water lily and drops. Good eye, well done.
Second, I prefer photos that are not to much pp and overdone. Not only because I prefer the "natural" look but also because I am lazy. 


FamilyGuy said:


> Let me know which edits you like.


When it comes to your question I wouldn't have had any comments, seeing just the pics done with Affinity.
Side by side they are too blueish for me and the colors of the DPP are much more natural. Especially when you look at the green tones of the leaves. 
One thing that looks better to me with Affinity are the colors of the water lily blossom. But again the leaf to the right is too blue. 
That's my two cents.

Disclaimer: I am using a monitor with color calibration (spyder).


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 30, 2021)

Thought I had already posted it...Must have forgotten to press the "post reply" icon.
Once again, EOS R with my favorite macro lens, Apo Macro Elmarit 2,8/100 (THE reason for buying a mirrorless, since I still prefer the 5 DIV)


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 30, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Hi FamiliyGuy!
> 
> First, I really like the flowers and especially the combination of water lily and drops. Good eye, well done.
> Second, I prefer photos that are not to much pp and overdone. Not only because I prefer the "natural" look but also because I am lazy.
> ...


I think you’re pretty right on. If I understood the selection tool and layers better, I could probably do a better job selectively editing. Giving the flower and the background the different characteristics that best suit them.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 30, 2021)

My first wild flower photos. From a chalk hill, with then R5 and 100-500mm. A Sainfoin, Bee Orchid and a Pyramidal Orchid


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2021)

Nicely done, Alan. I especially like the last one.


----------



## ISv (Jul 20, 2021)

Just Potato ! ISO 1600, f14, 1/320s - handhold. Slightly windy.


----------



## jabird56 (Jul 28, 2021)

What lens did you use?


----------



## JustUs7 (Aug 8, 2021)

Traveling to the Western US, the haze is really bad. Unfortunately it limits the grand vistas. Still managing some fun with the RF 15-35 I rented. I sent these to my phone with Canon Camera Connect app and edited then in Apple Photos. Might look different after I get home.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2021)

Lovely shots, FamilyGuy.


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2021)

jabird56 said:


> What lens did you use?


If it's a question to me: Sigma 105mm.


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2021)

Sunflower


----------



## becceric (Sep 19, 2021)

Tall Sunflower


----------



## EricN (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2021)

becceric said:


> Tall Sunflower




I really like this one. Well done!


----------



## EricN (Sep 19, 2021)

Click said:


> I really like this one. Well done!


Me too, not many people would think of that composition.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 19, 2021)

becceric said:


> Tall Sunflower
> View attachment 200276


I really do like your "clumsy mistake" !


----------



## becceric (Sep 20, 2021)

Click said:


> I really like this one. Well done!


Thanks, Click!


----------



## becceric (Sep 20, 2021)

EricN said:


> Me too, not many people would think of that composition.


Thanks, EricN! The fact that I needed to bring a ladder to my Goddaughter’s house to get that angle helped in the decision process.


----------



## becceric (Sep 20, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> I really do like your "clumsy mistake" !


Thanks, Del Paso! My clumsiness abated while on the ladder getting this shot.


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2021)

Didn't get what I wanted from the birds today (or almost so...).
Instead I took a few photos of Baobab - flowers (these are huge), buds (the size of a medium apple) and some guys who take advantage of the flowers (the last one from 3.35 meters)...


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2021)

Lovely flower. Very nice shots,ISv.


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2021)

Sweet mock-orange buds and blossoms


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2021)

Poppy


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2021)

Lovely shots!


----------



## EricN (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Eric.


----------



## EricN (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2021)

Geranium


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2021)

Columbine


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2021)

Lovely flowers. Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2021)

Very nice shots. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2021)

Quaking aspen grove


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2021)

Very artistic. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2021)

dpc said:


> Sweet mock-orange buds and blossoms
> View attachment 200458
> View attachment 200459
> View attachment 200460


Very nice (##2 and 3)!


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2021)

if I knew what shower I will get here from dpc I may avoid the topic!
Anyway - my very humble contribution from today: Passiflora suberosa. The second photo is to judge the size (it's the smallest and only not-edible Passion fruit around, actually somewhat toxic...)


----------



## OskarB (Oct 3, 2021)

Buttercup on a walk

M6II and EF 50/1.8



M6II with EF-M 22/2
I like the dreamy look with this lense when very close


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2021)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, Oskar.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures. Nicely done, Oskar.


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 4, 2021)

Dahlias.
5 D IV & EF 135 F2


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2021)

Nice shots, Del Paso.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 4, 2021)

Another walk with the M6II and the EF-M 22/2
true forget-me-not (Myosotis scorpioides)


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 4, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Another walk with the M6II and the EF-M 22/2
> true forget-me-not (Myosotis scorpioides)


@OskarB : Wonderful little flower. Great work. Great what one can do with that little combo.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2021)

Another beautiful series. Nicely done, Oskar.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 4, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> @OskarB : Wonderful little flower. Great work. Great what one can do with that little combo.


Thank you very much, Maximilian!
This small and light combo is just perfect for walks where you don't want to carry gear with you.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Another beautiful series. Nicely done, Oskar.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## EricN (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice shot, Eric.


----------



## EricN (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 6, 2021)

EricN said:


> View attachment 200637


 Nice, is that a Blackberry lily?
​


----------



## EricN (Oct 6, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Nice, is that a Blackberry lily?
> ​


I think so, but I didn't see it earlier in the year, so can't be sure. I'll see if it's still there in the spring.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2021)

Other flora...


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## EricN (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2021)

Lovely shots, Eric. I especially like the second one, Nicely done.


----------



## EricN (Oct 9, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Eric. I especially like the second one, Nicely done.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## becceric (Oct 21, 2021)

These “Hillside’s Sheffield Pink” Mums enjoyed watching me mow the lawn after a very windy day. Even the small shy one caught a a little bit of the late afternoon sun.


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2021)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Oct 21, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. Nicely done, becceric.


Thanks, Click!
After passing by them three times while mowing, I decided I better get some images before the light vanished.


----------



## EricN (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2021)

Nice! Well done, Eric.


----------



## EricN (Oct 21, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice! Well done, Eric.


Thanks Click!


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2021)

Water lilies...


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2021)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Oct 23, 2021)

These are from botanical garden...

First two are bud and flower of Victoria sp.


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. I really like your shots. Well done, ISv.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 23, 2021)

Beautiful series ISV, especially the first shot, the last one, and the ones in-between


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 23, 2021)

dpc said:


> View attachment 200703


Sunflower picture exhibits a strange and beautiful bokeh!
I love it!


----------



## becceric (Oct 24, 2021)

I guess Milkweed pods and seeds fall under this category...


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2021)

becceric said:


> I guess Milkweed pods and seeds fall under this category...
> View attachment 200943


Whatever it is - nice!


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2021)

Very nice shot, becceric.


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Beautiful series ISV, especially the first shot, the last one, and the ones in-between


There is nothing more helpful than a reasonable critic!


----------



## becceric (Oct 24, 2021)

becceric said:


> I guess Milkweed pods and seeds fall under this category...
> View attachment 200943


Thanks, ISv! As kids, we always looked forward to sending this weed’s seeds into the fall air. They floated everywhere.


----------



## becceric (Oct 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, becceric.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## ISv (Oct 25, 2021)

And few from today...


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2021)

Lovely. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2021)

Beautiful. Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2021)

ISv said:


> There is nothing more helpful than a reasonable critic!


Del Paso: my daughter noticed the conversation and told me "why you are so rude?!"
In my post I was saying that I prefer constructive critique instead of "oh, every thing is good" - I really want to hear about my mistakes (and eventually to get better!!!).


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Nemorino (Nov 6, 2021)

Two pictures shot with the R5 and a Sigma 105mm macro, both in camera focus stacking with a Sirui tripod.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2021)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Nov 12, 2021)

And from today - when there are not interesting birds around I have to click on every thing around...


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2021)

Lovely flowers. Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 12, 2021)

ISv said:


> And from today - when there are not interesting birds around I have to click on every thing around...
> 
> View attachment 201172
> View attachment 201173
> View attachment 201174


Sorry ISV, but I still also like the ones in-between


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Sorry ISV, but I still also like the ones in-between


It's fine - if you like at least one of them!


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2021)

Today my goal was to take photos of the Monarch Butterfly, so I stuck in the beginning around it's more typical food plant - _Calotropis gigantea._ Last time I posted the White form, now it's the purplish form of that plant. Unfortunately no Monarch came in the time I was there. Mean time I took photos of the flowers of Star Fruit and a Opuntia flowers - that Opuntia could grow up to few meters high here but the flowers are tiny. 
Next plants are taken somewhat later (1 hour?) - on my way home.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2021)

Lovely flowers. Nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 22, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today my goal was to take photos of the Monarch Butterfly, so I stuck in the beginning around it's more typical food plant - _Calotropis gigantea._ Last time I posted the White form, now it's the purplish form of that plant. Unfortunately no Monarch came in the time I was there. Mean time I took photos of the flowers of Star Fruit and a Opuntia flowers - that Opuntia could grow up to few meters high here but the flowers are tiny.
> Next plants are taken somewhat later (1 hour?) - on my way home.
> View attachment 201299
> View attachment 201300
> ...


Really beautiful close-up shots, ISv!


----------



## jabird56 (Nov 28, 2021)

EOS 90D
Overcast natural light / late afternoon
1/640s f/5.6 ISO: 16000
AF area select mode: Spot AF
Metering Mode: Spot Metering
Lense: EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM at 400mm
Processed with DxO PhotoLab 5 Elite


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2021)

Beautiful flower. Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## ISv (Nov 29, 2021)

Two from today. First one (two photos) is easy - Portia Tree (or Milo if you prefer), for the second one I'm still working (it's present also on the "Birds portraits" topic).


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the 3rd one.


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2021)

Just illustrating the Hawaiian winter!


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2021)

Lovely flower.

....And lucky guy. You should see the weather here today.


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely flower.
> 
> ....And lucky guy. You should see the weather here today.


OK! My revenge - do you know how jealous I was with your kayak level photos of shore birds?! 
Well, post more when the season comes: I enjoyed all of them and have a taste for more! 
The great advantage of this forum is that you are connected with numerous (I wish they were even more!) points over the world and you always can see something interesting/different!


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2021)

That is very kind of you.


...And keep posting your beautiful pictures, it helps us get through the winter period.


----------



## ISv (Dec 14, 2021)

Click said:


> That is very kind of you.
> 
> 
> ...And keep posting your beautiful pictures, it helps us get through the winter period.


I will try - at least the flowers around are plenty. With the birds it's more difficult - honestly I hardly can recall worst year for migratory birds on Oahu.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 14, 2021)

ISv said:


> I will try - at least the flowers around are plenty. With the birds it's more difficult - honestly I hardly can recall worst year for migratory birds on Oahu.


It's bad here as well. It seems over the years everything I'm interesting in following dries up, and with birds that's not a joke.


----------



## EricN (Dec 14, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It's bad here as well. It seems over the years everything I'm interesting in following dries up, and with birds that's not a joke.


Where do the birds go? I thought Hawaii was warmn enough in the winter months?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 14, 2021)

EricN said:


> Where do the birds go? I thought Hawaii was warmn enough in the winter months?


Serious decrease in some bird species because of global warming, man-made changes in habitat, pesticides etc affecting food chains etc, and also migration patterns.


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2021)

Japanese pieris


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2021)

Very nice, dpc.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 5, 2022)

R5, Sigma 105 2.8 macro @ 1/200, f/5, Iso 100
Focus stacking


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice! I really like the dew drops on the flower.
​


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2022)

Jellybean plant (sedum hernandezii)


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanksgiving cactus (Schlumbergera truncata

)


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## ISv (Jan 7, 2022)

After all the troubles last few weeks I finally got a time (and rather good day) for flowers - yesterday. I'm still on vacation but had to jump to the campus for few hours...


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 18, 2022)

EricN said:


> Where do the birds go? I thought Hawaii was warmn enough in the winter months?


Sorry for the very late answer - I didn't notice the question before...
Actually the main reason is the very dry weather on year 2021 - the wetlands where I can go didn't hold water to welcome the migratory birds (here most of them use to feed on mudflats and since there was no mud...). Now after the heavy rains it's just opposite on Oahu  - everything is water and again no mudflats, later on (with the drying) it may get better but the season seems to be lost. On some of the other Islands and some preserved places on Oahu (where I have no free access) the situation was/is better.


----------



## ISv (Jan 18, 2022)

Here are few photos from today. I took a walk in the UH campus: as predicted no interesting birds but at least some flowering plants.
First one is Bauhinia purpurea (it has to many common names to bother with...). After that the Red silk-cotton Tree. And the last one I still have to ID.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2022)

Lovely pictures. I especially like the first one. Nicely done.


----------



## ISv (Jan 18, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures. I especially like the first one. Nicely done.


I still prefer the last one - at least because i have no idea what it is (Malvaceae I think but nothing more specific) !


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm sorry, I cannot help you with the ID...But I really like your pictures. Keep posting.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 18, 2022)

Click said:


> I'm sorry, I cannot help you with the ID...But I really like your pictures. Keep posting.


+ 1


----------



## ISv (Jan 23, 2022)

Few more from the UH campus (today). It didn't occasionally get the status of a Botanical garden!
I went there for the Golden Bouquet Tree (Deplanchea tetraphylla) - I found it last week (without camera). Noticed it first time and didn't know what it is - fortunately it was with a label. Seems like recently planted (few years??) small (~2.5 meters tall) but with 3 interesting composite flowers! I took photos of only one of them. On the Internet one can get better photos and imagination how big are these composite flowers (or go to the Bird Portraits - you can compare it with the size of the Japanese White-eye (~10cm)!
After that: Mountain ebony (Lysiphyllum hookeri), Fagraea berteriana (= berteorana) and the endemic for Hawaii Ohia-lehua (Metrosideros polymorpha) - yellow form. For the last one I have no idea...
Windy!


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2022)

Beautiful flowers. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks Click! And here are the last from the weekend - short hike in a valley on the edge of the rain-forest (afternoon). No interesting birds. Actually nothing interesting - may be except a tiny girl (3-4 years old?) passing next to my tripod and proudly declaring "I'm the troublemaker"!
Photos are of probably the most widespread weed for the habitat: Creeping foxglove (_Asystasia gangetica_).


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2022)

Is's a pleasure to look at your flowers, when I look outside, is all white. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ISv (Jan 30, 2022)

I was digging for old spiders photos and found these!


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2022)

Lovely. Nicely done,ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2022)

And today - a tree that I know how it looks (no ID so far) and I have been around so many times. Never notice it to flower (not because it didn't - I most probably have been kind of ignorant)!
Today, just walking under the tree I found some dropped flowers on the ground... When I looked above - all the tree was blooming (flowers are ~1.5-2 cm in diameter!!!). Something like the Cherry blossom if not richer! It deserves a macro lens or at least my zoom - with all of this detail!


----------



## jabird56 (Feb 2, 2022)

So, we have had 2 hard freezes (in the 20s) the last few days here in Florida, and this morning this pops out..
The first shot is the Camera .JPG photo, with only size reduction done to it, due to upload size restrictions. The second photo was processed and cropped from the CR3 file, using DxO PhotoLab 5 Elite.
90D
1/1000 f/10.0 ISO 800
EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM @135mm


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2022)

Beautiful shots. Nicely done, jabird.


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2022)

jabird56 said:


> So, we have had 2 hard freezes (in the 20s) the last few days here in Florida, and this morning this pops out..
> The first shot is the Camera .JPG photo, with only size reduction done to it, due to upload size restrictions. The second photo was processed and cropped from the CR3 file, using DxO PhotoLab 5 Elite.
> 90D
> 1/1000 f/10.0 ISO 800
> ...


Really beautiful! 
I had to make a "damage control" today - the same unknown tree like in my last post. Still windy but by far not as the last time. And different focus approach - single focus point and not "continuous" focusing. It means a lot of patience (just waiting for the wind to decrease for a second/or part of it ! Not sure it was worth the "patience"!


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice picture, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Feb 21, 2022)

Today I was scouting a new trail - for Oahu Elepaio and Amakihi. At least 7-9 Amakihis (seen, much more were IDd by song) and no Elepaio. Didn't take photos of any birds.
I was concentrated on the habitat - surprisingly rich of native trees!
The only photos of non-native/endemic were the lichen and the weed Strawberry Guava (but the photo of the last one was taken out of that trail...).


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2022)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Feb 21, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice series, ISv.


Would be really nice if I could add a photo of Oahu Elepaio into the series (I already have the Amakihi). Still dreaming!
On other hand it was real pleasure to see that trail and the nature there - rather different from the western slopes of that part of the mountain! Will go there again and again!!!


----------



## EricN (Feb 21, 2022)

ISv said:


> Today I was scouting a new trail - for Oahu Elepaio and Amakihi. At least 7-9 Amakihis (seen, much more were IDd by song) and no Elepaio. Didn't take photos of any birds.
> I was concentrated on the habitat - surprisingly rich of native trees!
> The only photos of non-native/endemic were the lichen and the weed Strawberry Guava (but the photo of the last one was taken out of that trail...).
> 
> ...


What plants are in the 3rd and 4th photos?


----------



## ISv (Feb 23, 2022)

EricN said:


> What plants are in the 3rd and 4th photos?


One of the (2-4) endemic Hawaiian Tree Fern. I don't know which exactly species it is. Those on the photos are just developing leafs.


----------



## ISv (Feb 27, 2022)

From today.


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2022)

I really like the first picture. Nice series, ISv.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 27, 2022)

A crocus


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2022)

Lovely shot.


----------



## dpc (Mar 11, 2022)

Tulip (R + adapter + EF 100mm f/2.8L macro)


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2022)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Mar 13, 2022)

Few more from today...


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice shots! Beautiful flowers.


----------



## dpc (Mar 25, 2022)

Tulips (R + RF 35mm f/1.8 IS macro)


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2022)

Lovely shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2022)

Sweet potato (Batat - Ipomoea batatas) flower, took it today (since nothing else).
And the pride of my daughter who started "Small botanical garden" on her lanai  with the beginning of the pandemic: Edithcolea grandis. She took the photo - I'm posting it because it's a real (and difficult to maintain) exotic.


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2022)

I really like the first one. Well done, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Mar 29, 2022)

Peruvian lilies


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2022)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Mar 29, 2022)

Peruvian lilies #2


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2022)

Beautiful flowers. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 29, 2022)

A few pulsatillas... Leica R Apo Macro Elmarit on EOS R


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2022)

Nice series, Del Paso.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 29, 2022)

Leucujum vernum & co.
The brownish spots on one leucojum are Sahara sand (once or twice a year, we get such fine sand-dust from Africa).


----------



## HenryL (Mar 29, 2022)

dpc said:


> Peruvian lilies #2
> View attachment 202896


Nice photo, my favorite of this bunch!


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Leucujum vernum & co.
> The brownish spots on one leucojum are Sahara sand (once or twice a year, we get such fine sand-dust from Africa).


I was going to ask why there are no spring flowers posted yet and you come up. Thanks!


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2022)

All the few hours of my walk today I was calling the wind some names (you don't need to hear that!).
The wind was 29 and up to 39mph in the gusts but my impression was the gusts were ~80% of the time!
But it was exactly the wind to create the situation for the very last photo - I needed only to push the dial to -2/3 EV! Accented little bit in PP to put the stress on the drama...


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 4, 2022)

ISv said:


> All the few hours of my walk today I was calling the wind some names (you don't need to hear that!).
> The wind was 29 and up to 39mph in the gusts but my impression was the gusts were ~80% of the time!
> But it was exactly the wind to create the situation for the very last photo - I needed only to push the dial to -2/3 EV! Accented little bit in PP to put the stress on the drama...
> 
> ...


I always wonder  how you manage to obtain such a huge d.o.f. despite moving insects?
Any explanation?


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2022)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Apr 5, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I always wonder  how you manage to obtain such a huge d.o.f. despite moving insects?
> Any explanation?


The "moving insect" have nothing to do with the DOF: I was going to take a photo of the flower on image #2 when I noticed the fly going consistently around. Closed the aperture to F10 (at distance, according to Opanda IExif 2.99 cm as I found at home). Didn't have more room to go back because of the brush behind me - as I already found time ago at this distance my camera/lens are reporting "focus on" but photos are not as sharp as I would expect... At this distance and the setting I mentioned above with 500mm prime you should have total DOF 1.2 cm. The flower by itself is somewhere between 2.5-3.0 cm.
With the last two images: That flower (medium sized tree - Hutu, _Barringtonia asiatica_) has a diameter of ~12-15cm I guess, and I closed the aperture to f11. At distance 708 cm you should have DOF of total 8.43cm.
These two images (of the same flower!) are very different at the conditions of shooting: the first one is at the "normal" (ha, ha...) condition with a speed 1/150" (zero correction). The second one because of the wind and the movement of the canopy above the flower got some light, so I moved to -0.67EV correction (speed 1/3200") and started shooting. ISO 1600. Frame of the event less than 1sec (I got 5 shots with this light at rate 10 per sec.)
The last 3 sentences have nothing to do with the DOF! Edit: I just wanted to show how fast and SMART  I'm - SORRY!


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 5, 2022)

ISv said:


> The "moving insect" have nothing to do with the DOF: I was going to take a photo of the flower on image #2 when I noticed the fly going consistently around. Closed the aperture to F10 (at distance, according to Opanda IExif 2.99 cm as I found at home). Didn't have more room to go back because of the brush behind me - as I already found time ago at this distance my camera/lens are reporting "focus on" but photos are not as sharp as I would expect... At this distance and the setting I mentioned above with 500mm prime you should have total DOF 1.2 cm. The flower by itself is somewhere between 2.5-3.0 cm.
> With the last two images: That flower (medium sized tree - Hutu, _Barringtonia asiatica_) has a diameter of ~12-15cm I guess, and I closed the aperture to f11. At distance 708 cm you should have DOF of total 8.43cm.
> These two images (of the same flower!) are very different at the conditions of shooting: the first one is at the "normal" (ha, ha...) condition with a speed 1/150" (zero correction). The second one because of the wind and the movement of the canopy above the flower got some light, so I moved to -0.67EV correction (speed 1/3200") and started shooting. ISO 1600. Frame of the event less than 1sec (I got 5 shots with this light at rate 10 per sec.)
> The last 3 sentences have nothing to do with the DOF! Edit: I just wanted to show how fast and SMART  I'm - SORRY!


By "moving insect vs. dof I meant:
- flowers need closed diaphragm for dof
- moving insect needs high shutter speed
- high shutter speed and good dof "contradict" each other
- and macros hate high ISO...
- proof you're smart, no need to be sorry!


----------



## ISv (Apr 6, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> By "moving insect vs. dof I meant:
> - flowers need closed diaphragm for dof
> - moving insect needs high shutter speed
> - high shutter speed and good dof "contradict" each other
> ...


Whatever... I'm shooting with 500mm prime and it hardly can go for "macro". There are formulas to calculate the DOF by the magnification (and you will get the same results) and my 500mm don't have the magnification of real macro lens (off course)!. The Canon shooters have now the 100-500mm zoom that is working better for these situations!
I wish my 500mm was doing 1:1 magnification - than I can shoot the moon without a ladder!
P.S. The last sentence is to illustrate how smart I'm!


----------



## ISv (Apr 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> Whatever... I'm shooting with 500mm prime and it hardly can go for "macro". There are formulas to calculate the DOF by the magnification (and you will get the same results) and my 500mm don't have the magnification of real macro lens (off course)!. The Canon shooters have now the 100-500mm zoom that is working better for these situations!
> I wish my 500mm was doing 1:1 magnification - than I can shoot the moon without a ladder!
> P.S. The last sentence is to illustrate how smart I'm!


Now seriously: the fly I think is kind of hover fly - you don't need very high speeds to get them if you wait in "ambush". In this case the speed was 1/800" - enough to get the body +/- "frozen". The wings are different story. Many people are shooting Dragonflies by the same method.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2022)

I liked the perfect pyramidal shape of this mountain conifer.


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2022)

Nice shot. I like the shape also.


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2022)

Ponderosa pine, I believe (I'm definitely no authority on trees)


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2022)

Norway spruce, I believe


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2022)

Beautiful with this background.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2022)

Nice shots, dpc. I especially like the last one. Well done.


----------



## becceric (Apr 11, 2022)

dpc said:


> View attachment 203040


I like the juxtaposition, and my wife asked if it was planted by Charlie Brown.


----------



## becceric (Apr 11, 2022)

dpc said:


> View attachment 203034


I keep coming back to this image so I can continue to enjoy its intricacies.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 13, 2022)

R5 + Laowa 15mm macro





I love the wide FoV


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2022)

Lovely shots, Nemorino.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 17, 2022)

More spring flowers, M 240 + Elmarit 2,8/90


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 21, 2022)

Pink dogwood (with help from Google Image Search!):


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2022)

Lovely picture. Nicely done, josephandrews.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 22, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely picture. Nicely done, josephandrews.


Thanks. I literally know nothing about taking pictures of blooms/blossoms/flowers etc. No snark intended: reading (and contributing) to this forum is a nice diversion for yours truly, especially during these pandemic times.

Thanks again.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 23, 2022)

So it started here (two or three posts previous to this one):





__





Flowers and other Flora


More spring flowers, M 240 + Elmarit 2,8/90




www.canonrumors.com





...and led to these the next day--








...(from top-to-bottom): 5D3 + EF 35mm f2 IS for the first two, M6Mk2 + EF-M 28mm macro for the last one; the last two images were not cropped, only downsized

(1) With the help of Google Images for identification purposes, the bug is a tree cricket?

(2) Macro photography on a sunny, windy day with a moving bug as the subject, a subject that seems to sense my presence...is difficult! A few quick tips from those reading this are welcome...


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2022)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2022)

Pasque flower, also known as the prairie crocus (not a true crocus, though, actually a type of anemone)
R + EF 100mm f/2.8 L macro


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2022)

Daffodil (I added some texture, thus the graininess)


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## jabird56 (Apr 29, 2022)

Some of the work of the wife's green thumb...

Seems like a server error, I will reload the photos later today.


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2022)

jabird56 said:


> Some of the work of the wife's green thumb...



Lovely shots!


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 30, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Pink dogwood (with help from Google Image Search!):


nice framing with the two blossoms out of focus. This creates some depth.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 30, 2022)

Tulips with different focal length, all R5 @ 35mm (f/1.8), 50mm (f/1.4), 400mm (f/8)


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2022)

Floral arrangement + a little "intentional camera movement"


----------



## Click (May 4, 2022)

Cool effect. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2022)




----------



## mikekeck (May 7, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> So it started here (two or three posts previous to this one):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm very late responding, but the bug looks to me like a nymph of an assassin bug or some other true bug. I thik it is predatory, based on the long mouthparts. Nice photo!


----------



## Click (May 8, 2022)

Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2022)

Sunflower petals


----------



## Click (May 8, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## HenryL (May 8, 2022)

dpc said:


> Sunflower petals
> View attachment 203456


Really like the processing on this one, doc. Great abstract image!


----------



## mikekeck (May 8, 2022)

Firewheel (aka Indian Blanket). I'm trying to learn how to photograph flowers and thought I would try black backgrounds.


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2022)

Very nicely done, Mike.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2022)

Beautiful colours. Well done, Mikekeck.


----------



## Del Paso (May 9, 2022)

dpc said:


> Pasque flower, also known as the prairie crocus (not a true crocus, though, actually a type of anemone)
> R + EF 100mm f/2.8 L macro
> View attachment 203237


Pulsatilla vulgaris.
Where were they photographed? The ones (European) I know are usually much darker. I posted some pictures on "199"


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Pulsatilla vulgaris.
> Where were they photographed? The ones (European) I know are usually much darker. I posted some pictures on "199"


They were photographed at our local reservoir.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 10, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> I know I'm very late responding, but the bug looks to me like a nymph of an assassin bug or some other true bug. I thik it is predatory, based on the long mouthparts. Nice photo!


Thanks for the information. Doing an image search for 'assassin bug nymph' reveals that you just might be right.

Very nice...thanks again.


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2022)

Only these from today but the first two are endemic to Hawaii: Hawaiian Cotton and Jacquemontia sandwicensis (pa'u-o-Hi'iaka). Sorry for the name of the second photo but this plant has no easier name! The third photo - I have no idea but definitely not an endemic.


----------



## jabird56 (May 28, 2022)

90D / M / Paritial metering / 1/1600sec / f/7.1 / ISO 1000
EF100-400mm / f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM / @158mm

Two photos:
1 basic JPG from the camera, with file size reduced per CANON Rumors requirements
1 processed and cropped using DxO Photolab 5 Elite


----------



## Click (May 28, 2022)

Lovely pictures, jabird56.


----------



## Nemorino (May 28, 2022)

R5 + RF100 2.8L @ 1/160, f6.3, Iso100


----------



## Click (May 28, 2022)

Nice! Beautiful on this dark Background.


----------



## Nemorino (May 29, 2022)

Thanks, Clicl! This is how the sun spotted the blossom through the branches.

Another one but a more advanced technique:
focus stack of 28 pictures @ f/4
R5 and RF100 2.8L

_*Nigella damascena


*_

Wikipedia tells me this is called love-in-a-mist or devil in the bush. A little bit differnt.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2022)

Lovely. Nicely done, Nemorino.


----------



## ISv (May 30, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Thanks, Clicl! This is how the sun spotted the blossom through the branches.
> 
> Another one but a more advanced technique:
> focus stack of 28 pictures @ f/4
> ...


This one is also "love-in-a-mist" (Passiflora foetida). Fruit and flower. Pretty common here...


----------



## Del Paso (May 30, 2022)

Still orchid season!
Plantanthera bifolia, 2 & 3 Ophrys apifera, Cephalanthera rubra


----------



## Del Paso (May 30, 2022)

More!
( Cephalanthera longifolia, Ophrys insectifera, Cypripedium calceolus bud & dto.)




)


----------



## Click (May 30, 2022)

Very nice series, Del Paso.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2022)

ISv said:


> This one is also "love-in-a-mist" (Passiflora foetida). Fruit and flower. Pretty common here...



I really like the flower. Simply beautiful.


----------



## EricN (May 31, 2022)

ISv said:


> This one is also "love-in-a-mist" (Passiflora foetida). Fruit and flower. Pretty common here...
> 
> View attachment 203991
> View attachment 203992


The fruit looks like something from a horror movie...
Nice photos though


----------



## ISv (Jun 6, 2022)

EricN said:


> The fruit looks like something from a horror movie...
> Nice photos though


Yes, it does! But they are suppose to be edible (I never tried one, may be one day...) and the birds love them.
Here is something more ordinary...


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2022)

Beautiful flowers. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jun 6, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the flower. Simply beautiful.


My favorite from the Passion fruit flowers (between the 4-5 species we have here - incl. in the rain forest!) is the _Passiflora edulis_. The flower has an impressive size - up to 7-8cm in diameter! When I saw my first Passion fruit flower (it was on Hawaii ~ 20yers ago and it was this species) I was thinking about a book that I used to read (few times) as a student: "The Day of Triffids" by John Wyndham  - for European guy they look pretty exotic and strange!
And yes - they are beautiful!


----------



## EricN (Jun 7, 2022)

"The Day of Triffids" is a fun book.


----------



## Nemorino (Jun 12, 2022)

Cornus
R5 + RF100 macro (sac +1,5)


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2022)

I really like this picture. Well done, Del Paso.


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2022)

Wild roses


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2022)

Lovely. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2022)

Crabapple blossoms


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2022)

Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2022)

1. Violet
2. Chive


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2022)

Very nice pictures, dpc,


----------



## jabird56 (Jun 21, 2022)

EOS 90D


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2022)

Very nice series. Well done, jabird56.


----------



## ISv (Jun 27, 2022)

First one is the Shell Ginger, second is fruits of Mountain Apple.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2022)

Lovely. Nicely done, Ramage.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 6, 2022)

Gymnadenia conopsea var. densiflora, Ophrys fuciflora, Ophrys apifera (2X), Epipactis palustris


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2022)

A shot from a few years ago. The MP-E 65 is one of my favorite lenses for flora.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2022)

Cool shot. I really like the colors.


----------



## becceric (Jul 6, 2022)

Click said:


> Cool shot. I really like the colors.


Plus graceful contours, and not too “clinical” in appearance. I’ve got to dig out my 100mm macro and extension tubes. It won’t get to that magnification, but will still be fun.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 10, 2022)

Echinocereus pectinatus


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2022)

Lovely. Nicely done, Del Paso.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 10, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, Del Paso.


Thanks once again, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jul 13, 2022)

Wild rose cohabiting with a patch of ground plum (a type of milkvetch)


----------



## dpc (Jul 13, 2022)

Common blanketflower (aka Brown-eyed susan)


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2022)

Nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Jul 13, 2022)

Pansy


----------



## becceric (Jul 15, 2022)

Deptford Pinks in our backyard.


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2022)

Lovely. Nicely done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Jul 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, becceric.


Thanks, Click! You should have seen the “breeze” whipping these around. My quick shots took a half an hour.


----------



## AndyFranklin (Jul 16, 2022)

Finally getting the courage to post some of mine.



R5 EF100 Macro F5.6 1/100 ISO 100



R5 EF100 Macro F5.6 1/1300 ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2022)

Very nice pictures, AndyFranklin. Keep posting!

....And welcome to CR.


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2022)

Few from today: very windy (the remnants of Darby are passing south of the Islands) and the light was up and down (mostly down...). Needs some passion to get some "window in the sky". All with the 200-500.


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2022)

Beautiful flowers. Nicely done.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 20, 2022)

Two tilted daylilies, the first with a Samyang ts24 3.5, the second with the old TS-E 90mm 2.8 non L:
Both lenses tilted as much as possible.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2022)

Lovely shots, Nemorino.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 29, 2022)

I like thistles. I would love them even more if they didn't sting that much. 
Nice detail of the barbs, IMO.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 29, 2022)

Bel




ieve it or not, it rained today!


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2022)

Maximilian and Del Paso,

Beautiful pictures, guys.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm not good at flora. I focus on fauna.  
Whatever it is, it looks beautiful...


----------



## EricN (Jul 30, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Bel
> View attachment 204893
> View attachment 204892
> View attachment 204891
> ...


Those first too are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 30, 2022)

EricN said:


> Those first too are absolutely stunning!


Thanks, Eric!


----------



## ISv (Jul 31, 2022)

Gardenia jasminoides. These are flowers from 3 different plants - all the double-flowered form.
Sorry there is no way to post the aroma.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2022)

Lovely flowers.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 1, 2022)

Again, whatever it is, it looks beautiful...


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2022)

Beautiful little flowers. I really like the first picture.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 1, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Again, whatever it is, it looks beautiful...
> 
> View attachment 204942
> View attachment 204943


It could be an Anchusa Officinalis...


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Again, whatever it is, it looks beautiful...
> 
> View attachment 204942
> View attachment 204943


It's Alkanet.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's Alkanet.


Right!
Buglosse officinale, alkanet, echte Ochsenzunge, buglossa comune, Anchusa officinalis (Flora Helvetica dixit).


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> It could be an Anchusa Officinalis...





AlanF said:


> It's Alkanet.


Thanks, guys, for helping me to ID.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 2, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks, guys, for helping me to ID.


Any time, provided it's a European plant...


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2022)

Not much flowers today...
You don't want to see the thorns of that tree.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2022)

Fly on poppy.....


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2022)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2022)

dpc said:


> Fly on poppy.....
> View attachment 205024


Great background for the fly. I like this one!!!


----------



## OskarB (Aug 9, 2022)

Some wildflowers from a hike earlier this year in the Austrian alps.
The blue one is a forget me not.
M6II + EF-M 32 and EF-M 22


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2022)

Lovely shots.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 10, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shots.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## dpc (Aug 16, 2022)

Poppies


----------



## ISv (Aug 19, 2022)

My flower from today is nothing special (as a flower!) but the story behind that plant is pretty educational: *Brighamia insignis* - endemic to the island of Kauai. Last specimen seen in the wild - 2014. There is not known pollinator but the speculations (by reason!!!) are moths of the family Sphingidae. There are two native moths of that family on Hawaii: _Manduca blackburni _(extinct from Kauai sometime ago, before present on all main Hawaiian islands, now *eventually* present on Maui, Kaho'olave and Big Island). And the extremely rare all time and endemic to Kauai - _Tinostoma smaragtitis_ - believed to be extinct also time ago. 
The shade under the "flower" on my photo is not a stem - it is still the flower continuing as a narrow tube (one can find images on the Internet) and it's the reason to believe that the natural pollinators were relatively big Sphingidae). Whatever the pollinator was it's extinct and now the plants can by propagated only by the help of humans (artificial pollinating). They are not picky and are easily grown in pots - one more reason the believe the reason for the extinction was the extinct pollinator (plus some more but without a pollinator a plant that is not capable of self-pollinating has a known faith...). My photo is from small patch with these plants in the University of Hawaii Campus (3-4 all-together mixed with some other natives).
I'm sorry for the long writing but it's more important than my photo (at least for me!).


----------



## dpc (Aug 20, 2022)

Random poppy shots...


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2022)

Lovely pictures, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Aug 20, 2022)

And one from today: better looking than the Brighamia but by far not as rare/interesting. Off course not native to Hawaii (there isn't native cactus here).


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2022)

Ripening on the vine...


----------



## ISv (Aug 29, 2022)

Copy and paste from the mushrooms (I'm kind of lazy after the hike):
My first go into the rain forest for a wile. In the beginning overcast, later some rain and finally some sunshine but my private driver (my daughter ) - she finished her hike and called me to be at the point for "pic me up". I saw few Amakihis when the sun appeared behind the clouds but there was no time for birds...
And I could not resist including a photos of the avocados - rather common encounter in that part of the rain forest!


----------



## dpc (Aug 30, 2022)

Geranium


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2022)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 1, 2022)

Some picture from spring:


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 1, 2022)

Another thistle:


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 1, 2022)

Testing my "new" babe (EF 180 macro), I love it !


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 4, 2022)

dpc said:


> Ripening on the vine...
> View attachment 205266


Hi DPC!
Please confess! Where do you get this "antique" look from? I really love it!


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2022)

Lovely shot, Del Paso.


----------



## ISv (Sep 8, 2022)

Mine from today..


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2022)

Beautiful flowers. I really like the last one.


----------



## ISv (Sep 12, 2022)

And few from today: First one is Gardenia (one of the several species growing here - and this is not native one). After that _Brexia madagascariensis_ and _Lecythis minor_ (they have an English names too but that names could be very confusing!). 
I'm really interested in the last one: some people say it's nuts have nearly addictive taste! The problem is that in some areas the nuts are very high in selenium (toxic!). On other hand the seleno-proteins in our bodies have the important function as an ant-oxidant (and I know people taking pills with selenium! In areas with soil poor of selenium people may get sick - some parts of Chine for example). Off course everything should be balanced... So, I still hesitate (otherwise I like to taste new things especially highly ranked from people that already tasted them!!!)


----------



## dpc (Sep 18, 2022)

Sunflower just opening


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2022)

ISv and dpc,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2022)

dpc said:


> Sunflower just opening
> View attachment 205651


Great shot - I really like it!


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2022)

My only flower from today - one of the most common weeds around.


----------



## EricN (Sep 19, 2022)

ISv said:


> My only flower from today - one of the most common weeds around.
> 
> View attachment 205667


beautiful weed


----------



## JohnC (Oct 16, 2022)

purple trillium


----------



## ISv (Oct 17, 2022)

Today I went to make a company for my daughter on places where I didn't expect any interesting birds and was shooting everything available.
Well, I risk to be too long (and may by annoying...) but without the story at least my first photo shouldn't make sense - very small object better for macro lens:
_Paederia foetida_. My interest about the plant is the fact it's the main food plant for _Macroglossum pyrrhostictum_ (didn't see any moth around today!) here.

My first encounter was back in the time hiking with my tiny daughter. Something was stinking badly but I was going forward. I had to stop when my daughter started yelling "Dad was it you?" behind of me. "No it's a plant". "Yeah that's a plant?! Ha,ha - next time choose something better..." 
Later when she started hiking alone she was like: "Dad when I have to go around that plant I always look behind - if there is someone after me I just wait to go second..."
It depend on the temperature, wind, time of the day and may be some "magic" that I don't understand but it not always stinks like that (today they where not stinking at all).
Any way, here are the photos from today- first one is is that notorious tiny flower. The last one is from ~week ago, I still have to figure out what it is (for now something from the genus Cerebra -very toxic plants! I'm not sure...). BTW the photo #3 is one of the endemic _Hybiscus sp. _


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 17, 2022)

ISv said:


> Today I went to make a company for my daughter on places where I didn't expect any interesting birds and was shooting everything available.
> Well, I risk to be too long (and may by annoying...) but without the story at least my first photo shouldn't make sense - very small object better for macro lens:
> _Paederia foetida_. My interest about the plant is the fact it's the main food plant for _Macroglossum pyrrhostictum_ (didn't see any moth around today!) here.
> 
> ...


Foetida says it all...


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, ISv. And thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 12, 2022)

R5 and RF100 macro, the SAC set to +2









I really love the SAC! Such a great idea!


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2022)

Lovely shots, Nemorino.


----------



## ISv (Dec 5, 2022)

The only flower from today.


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2022)

Croci


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2022)

dpc said:


> Croci




Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Nemorino (Dec 29, 2022)

R5 + RF35 1.8 macro @ 1/1000s, f/5.6, Iso 160


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 29, 2022)

And an older focus stack made with the R5 and the Sigma 105 macro.


I have to post it as an example for another thread


----------



## Jethro (Dec 29, 2022)

A vanilla orchid (flowers from the bottom of the basket) which appears every year (generally) on Xmas day, and gives such a rich scent that I generally smell it before I see it:


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2023)

English ivy, Vancouver Island - an invasive species


----------

